#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Frankrijk gaat georganiseerde moslims nog harder aanpakken

## Revisor

*Frankrijk Offensief islamisme*

*Macron trekt ten strijde tegen politieke islam*

 “Hier streven radicale islamisten naar een parallelle samenleving, een tegen-maatschappij", aldus Emmanuel Macron. Beeld EPA 

Emmanuel Macron lanceert een offensief tegen het ‘radicale islamisme’. Dat betekent dat onder andere dat ouders hun kinderen niet langer thuis les mogen geven.

Kleis Jager2 oktober 2020, 20:29

De president benadrukte het verschillende keren. In Frankrijk is iedereen vrij om zijn geloof naar eigen inzicht te belijden. Maar het zal alles doen om het ‘radicale islamisme’, te bestrijden. Op bezoek in Les Mureaux, een voorstad van Parijs, trok Macron ruim een uur uit om te vertellen wat hij daar precies mee bedoelt.

Vooraf verweet de rechtse oppositie hem lafheid. Hij zou nooit man en paard noemen als het over de islam gaat. Maar dit keer liet Macron er geen enkel misverstand over bestaan. ‘Het radicale islamisme stelt de eigen wetten boven die van de republiek’, zei hij. ‘Het is een ideologie die soms bloedige gevolgen heeft, zoals we afgelopen vrijdag hebben gezien bij de aanslag vlakbij het oude adres van Charlie Hebdo.’

De islam beleeft wereldwijd een crisis, constateerde het staatshoofd. ‘En dat raakt ons ook. Hier streven radicale islamisten naar een parallelle samenleving, een tegen-maatschappij. Dat betekent vaak dat men kinderen van school haalt en sportieve en culturele activiteiten ontwikkelt waar kinderen worden gendoctrineerd.’
*
Informele Koranschooltjes*

Het aantal leerlingen dat alleen nog les krijgt in informele Koranschooltjes neemt flink toe. ‘Het gaat nu om duizenden kinderen. Ze worden ontvangen door vrouwen met een nikaab die met ze gaat bidden en af en toe les geeft. Onderwijs kan je het niet noemen.’

Om te beginnen wil Macron daarom de wet zo veranderen dat alle leerplichtige leerlingen op school moeten zijn. Alleen als er sprake is van een ernstige ziekte mogen ouders hun kind voor langere tijd thuishouden.

In de tweede plaats worden alle verenigingen, instellingen voor huiswerkbegeleiding en sportclubs verplicht om een ‘republikeins contract’ te tekenen. Deze overeenkomst vermeldt onder andere de gelijkheid tussen de seksen en de gewetensvrijheid als centrale waarden. Wie deze principes niet naleeft, raakt zijn subsidie kwijt. De mogelijkheden om ‘foute verenigingen’ die geen belastinggeld ontvangen toch te ontbinden, worden verruimd.

Begin december moet er een wetsvoorstel liggen dat deze en andere maatregelen uitwerkt. De wet doet ook een nieuwe poging om in Frankrijk imams op te leiden en buitenlandse financiers van gebedshuizen te binden aan regels. Macron beloofde ook ‘stevige instrumenten’ om radicale machtsovernames in moskeen te voorkomen.
*
Juridische problemen*

De hand van het staatshoofd ging ook diep in eigen boezem. De immigratie is sinds de jaren zestig van de vorige eeuw niet goed verwerkt: ‘Wij hebben etnisch en sociaal gesproken eenzijdige wijken laten ontstaan en zo zelf aan het probleem bijgedragen.’ De belofte van de Franse republiek - vrijheid, gelijkheid en broederschap - moet daarom nieuw leven worden ingeblazen.

Of Macron de publieke opinie heeft overtuigd die in meerderheid om een harde aanpak van het islamisme vraagt, is de vraag. Alles hangt af van de daden en Macron heeft nog maar tot 2022 de tijd. Sommige voornemens lijken te stuiten op aanzienlijke juridische problemen.

Daarbij menen veel critici dat Macron de Franse moslims hoe dan ook stigmatiseert. De problemen die hij schetst zouden geen reden zijn voor een grootscheeps actieplan. Zo krijgen 50.000 kinderen thuisonderwijs - 0,5 procent van het totaal - en dat zijn niet alleen islamitische kinderen. Ook het verstrekken van maagdelijkheidsverklaringen door artsen, een praktijk die mogelijk strafbaar wordt, zou weinig voorkomen.

De linkse oppositiepartij La France Insoumise hekelt de nieuwe ‘islam-obsessie’ van Macron. ‘Hij valt moslims aan om het eigen sociale falen en de rampzalige aanpak van COVID-19 te verhullen’, oordeelde partijprominent Manon Aubry.



https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/macr...slam~ba865ef9/

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Als het om extreme vorm gaat dan krijgt hij van mij een zegen... Gewoon uitbannen maar als het gaat om politiek gewon dan kan hij de pot op

----------


## Samir75017

To hide behind terms such as *islamism/extremism* is common to make pass oppressive laws in a smoothly manner and overwhelmingly approved by the public. China did it and it worked. 

See the hysterical reactions and violence that erupted after that French sport store announced the marketing of the sporthijab. 

Macron’s subject is *fight against separatism*. But the question is : who rejects whom ? 

All in all, it’s counterproductive. That’s obvious.

----------


## Mark

> *Frankrijk Offensief islamisme*
> 
> *Macron trekt ten strijde tegen politieke islam*
> 
> 
> 
> Daarbij menen veel critici dat Macron de Franse moslims hoe dan ook stigmatiseert. De problemen die hij schetst zouden geen reden zijn voor een grootscheeps actieplan. Zo krijgen 50.000 kinderen thuisonderwijs - 0,5 procent van het totaal - en dat zijn niet alleen islamitische kinderen. Ook het verstrekken van maagdelijkheidsverklaringen door artsen, een praktijk die mogelijk strafbaar wordt, zou weinig voorkomen.
> 
> 
> ...


als dit zo is dan zullen die andere 99.5% er ook geen last van hebben

----------


## Revisor

Misschien hebben ze het wel van Nederland overgenomen.*


Het net sluit zich om moslims: Kruistocht tegen thuisles omdat steeds meer moslims er gebruik maken*

----------


## Revisor

Rotterdam:

*Verbod van racistenstad Rotterdam op recht thuisonderwijs ingegeven door islamhaat*

----------


## Revisor

*Franse regering wil islamitische verenigingen die vijanden van de republiek zijn verbieden*

Terwijl Frankrijk nog natrilt van de maatschappelijke schok die de onthoofding van een leraar heeft veroorzaakt, bereidt de Franse regering maatregelen voor. Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin wil islamitische verenigingen die vijanden van de republiek zijn verbieden. 

Daan Kool 19 oktober 2020, 13:03



De Franse president Macron spreekt de pers toe bij de school waar een leraar werd onthoofd. Beeld EPAHet gaat onder meer om het Collectif contre lislamofobie en France (CCIF). Volgens Darmanin heeft die vereniging in de aanloop naar de aanslag bijgedragen aan de verspreiding van een fatwa over de vermoorde leraar. De regering gaat daarnaast de sociale media aanspreken op hun medeplichtigheid aan de verspreiding van haatpredikers.

Hoewel nog veel onduidelijkheid bestaat over de precieze toedracht van de terreuraanslag in de rustige Parijse voorstad Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, is onderhand wel meer bekend over wat zich de weken voor de onthoofding op de sociale media heeft afgespeeld. Kort na de aanslag dook een filmpje op van de vader van n van de leerlingen van Samuel Paty, de onthoofde leraar.
*
Klas verlaten*

In die video, die een week eerder werd opgenomen, noemde de vader, Brahim C., Paty een schurk, omdat hij een cartoon van de profeet Mohammed aan zijn klas had laten zien (en zijn islamitische leerlingen daarvoor had aangeraden de klas even te verlaten).Jullie hebben zijn naam en zijn adres om STOP te zeggen, zei C. tegen de andere ouders. Volgens Darmanin werd daarmee een fatwa over de Paty uitgesproken.

Inmiddels is bekend dat Brahim C., die n van de elf mensen is die momenteel vastzitten voor verhoor, in totaal drie filmpjes heeft verspreid waarin hij mensen oproept actie te ondernemen tegen Paty. En van die filmpjes maakte hij samen met Abdelhakim Sefrioui, een controversile zelfbenoemde imam die bij de Franse autoriteiten bekendstaat als geradicaliseerd. Ook Sefrioui is opgepakt en wordt verhoord.

Brahim C. richtte zich in meerdere Facebookposts tot het CCIF. Laten we met zijn allen zeggen: STOP RAAK ONZE KINDEREN NIET AAN. Contacteer het CCIF. Vooralsnog is onduidelijk of het CCIF die videos daadwerkelijk op de eigen site verspreid heeft. De minister gaat niettemin laten onderzoeken of het CCIF en een aantal andere vergelijkbare verenigingen kunnen worden ontbonden.

Darmanin liet tevens weten dat de Franse justitie begonnen is met een onderzoek naar tientallen individuen. Het zou gaan om mensen die verdacht worden van het online verspreiden van extremistische islamistische denkbeelden. 

De regering van president Macron lijkt zo opvallend snel daad bij zijn woorden te voegen. De angst gaat van kant wisselen, had de president eerder gezegd in reactie op de aanslag. Islamisten mogen niet rustig kunnen slapen in ons land.
*
Sociale media*

De Franse regering gaat dinsdag om de tafel zitten met vertegenwoordigers van de sociale media. Volgens de regering worden die op grote schaal gebruikt om oproepen tot geweld te verspreiden. De sociale media zijn volgens de regering medeplichtig aan een publieke lynchpartij  bedoeld wordt de verspreiding van de videos van Brahim C. De staatssecretaris van Burgerschap, Marlne Schiappa, sprak van cyberislamisme. 

De dader van de onthoofding, een 18-jarige Tsjetsjeen uit Evreux, een stad die 80 kilometer van Conflans-Sainte-Honorine ligt, zou tot zijn daad zijn overgegaan nadat hij die videos had gezien op Snapchat.

Na de aanslag verschenen op de sociale media zon 80 steunbetuigingen aan de dader. De Franse justitie onderzoekt van wie die berichten afkomstig zijn en is van plan de afzenders te vervolgen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...eden~b4de211c/

----------


## Revisor

> To hide behind terms such as *islamism/extremism* is common to make pass oppressive laws in a smoothly manner and overwhelmingly approved by the public. China did it and it worked. 
> 
> See the hysterical reactions and violence that erupted after that French sport store announced the marketing of the sporthijab. 
> 
> Macron’s subject is *fight against separatism*. But the question is : who rejects whom ? 
> 
> All in all, it’s counterproductive. That’s obvious.

----------


## Samir75017

Read : we will put pressure/intimidate all groups/associations/movements whose mission is to combat Islamophobia.

The underlying message sounds a bit like : when a Muslim does something wrong, all Muslims are responsible.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Read : we will put pressure/intimidate all groups/associations/movements whose mission is to combat Islamophobia.
> 
> The underlying message sounds a bit like : when a Muslim does something wrong, all Muslims are responsible.


Das wel heel kort door de bocht. Maar goed, ik begrijp de frustratie.

Helaas geldt dat voor hele volksstammen. Maar ik ben bang dat dat met elke aanslag alleen maar erger wordt.

Maar zeg nu zelf Sammy: moeten moslims die in een niet-moslimland leven zich niet volgens de koran naar de daar heersende wetten gedragen?

Je zou dus met een beetje goede wil kunnen zeggen dat: Macron gewelddadige geloofswaanzinnige kutmoslims juist tot de islamitische orde roept. Toch?

----------


## Samir75017

> Das wel heel kort door de bocht. Maar goed, ik begrijp de frustratie.
> 
> Helaas geldt dat voor hele volksstammen. Maar ik ben bang dat dat met elke aanslag alleen maar erger wordt.
> 
> Maar zeg nu zelf Sammy: moeten moslims die in een niet-moslimland leven zich niet volgens de koran naar de daar heersende wetten gedragen?
> 
> Je zou dus met een beetje goede wil kunnen zeggen dat: Macron gewelddadige geloofswaanzinnige kutmoslims juist tot de islamitische orde roept. Toch?


From what side the frustration ? This terrorist was a lone wolf. And that causes frustration indeed as, to my knowledge, there’s nobody apart from him to blame. He wasn’t part of any organization. 

For the rest, I don’t know what you’re talking about, so difficult for me to answer.

----------


## knuppeltje

> From what side the frustration ? This terrorist was a lone wolf. And that causes frustration indeed as, to my knowledge, theres nobody apart from him to blame. He wasnt part of any organization. 
> 
> For the rest, I dont know what youre talking about, so difficult for me to answer.


De frustratie van moslims - waaronder ik ook jou reken - die niets met aanslagen te maken hebben - en niet willen hebben. Niet van die onnozele aanslagpleger.

Dat was toch niet zo heel moeilijk. Volgens de islamitische godsdienstregels moeten moslims die in een niet moslimland leven zich daar gedragen volgens de wetten van dat land. Althans, dat lees ik bij Tarek Ramadan. Niet de eerste de beste, toch?

Ik geef toe dat mijn opmerking over Macron enigszins ironisch was, maar ik verwachtte dat je dat wel zou zien.

----------


## Revisor

*Macron opent aanval op islamisten na onthoofding docent*

Politie-invallen De Franse regering gunt, als reactie op de onthoofding van de schoolleraar, de vijanden van de Republiek geen minuut respijt.

Gert Van Langendonck 19 oktober 2020 om 21:15
 
Foto Anne-Christine Poujoulat / AFP 

De angst gaat van kamp veranderen. De islamisten in ons land moeten niet denken dat zij nog rustig gaan kunnen slapen. Met die woorden gaf president Emmanuel Macron zondagavond tijdens een vergadering van zijn nationale veiligheidsraad het signaal dat hij een forse respons verwacht op de gruwelijke moord op onderwijzer Samuel Paty.

Het vervolg liet niet op zich wachten. Maandag zijn vier leerlingen van de school opgepakt die de dader mogelijk hebben geholpen Paty te vinden. Maar belangrijker: in de ochtend is de politie binnengevallen op tientallen adressen van personen die tot de politieke islam worden gerekend. Die hebben niet per se iets te maken met de moord, zo gaf minister Grald Darmanin (Binnenlandse Zaken) op de radio toe. Maar wij wilden hen een boodschap sturen, namelijk dat de vijanden van de Republiek geen minuut respijt zal worden gegund.

De politie-invallen zijn een antwoord op de roep om daadkracht sinds de 47-jarige Paty vrijdag werd onthoofd door een 18-jarige Tsjetsjeen die aanstoot had genomen aan het feit dat de onderwijzer de spotprenten van Mohammed had getoond tijdens een les over de vrijheid van meningsuiting.

Twee organisaties in het bijzonder worden onder de loep genomen: het Collectif contre lIslamophobie en France (CCIF) en BarakaCity, een organisatie die humanitair werk verricht in de islamitische wereld. Beide organisaties zijn er in het verleden van beschuldigd tegen de politieke islam aan te leunen. Darmanin heeft maandag gezegd dat hij hen wil opdoeken.
*
Permanente politiebescherming*

Wie dat alvast geweldig vindt, is Zineb El Rhazoui, de oud-journaliste van _Charlie Hebdo_ die sinds de aanslag van 2015 onder permanente politiebescherming staat. Ik vraag al jaren om opheffing van deze organisaties, ik ben heel blij dat daar eindelijk gevolg aan wordt gegeven, zegt El Rhazoui aan de telefoon vanuit een niet nader genoemd buitenland.

Volgens El Rhazoui voert met name het CCIF een juridische jihad onder het mom van de strijd tegen de islamofobie. Door iemand van islamofobie te beschuldigen tekenen zij in feite een doelwit op de rug van eenieder die kritiek durft te hebben op de islam. Het is een beschuldiging die dodelijk is, zegt zij.

Onmiddellijk na de moord op Paty hebben El Rhazoui en parlementslid Aurore Berg van Macrons partij La Rpublique en Marche het CCIF beschuldigd van medeplichtigheid aan de haatcampagne tegen Paty die tot zijn dood heeft geleid. Het CCIF ontkent die aantijging en heeft een klacht ingediend tegen de twee vrouwen. 
Het CCIF werd in 2003 opgericht ten tijde van het debat over het verbieden van de hoofddoek op Franse scholen. Meer recentelijk wierp het CCIF zich op als een fervent tegenstander van het verbod op de boerkini in 2016. Maar het CCIF is ook een organisatie die islamofobie bestrijdt, en veel moslims zijn verontwaardigd over Darmanins voornemen om de organisatie te verbieden.

Dit is totale willekeur van de regering, zegt Feza Ben Mohammed van de organisatie Jamais sans ma voix (Nooit zonder mijn stem) verbolgen aan de telefoon vanuit Nice. In plaats van zich af te vragen waarom die onderwijzer geen bescherming heeft gekregen, richten zij hun pijlen op organisaties die niets met terrorisme te maken hebben.

Ben Mohammed is zelf lid van het CCIF en heeft in het verleden de boerkini verdedigd, ook al heeft zij gezegd dat zij zelf liever doodgaat dan er eentje te dragen. Dat, en het feit dat zij geen hoofddoek draagt, heeft haar tot een doelwit gemaakt van moslimextremisten. 
*
Moslims zwijgen opgelegd*

Vanuit dezelfde optiek heeft zij ook altijd Driss Yemmou verdedigd, de man achter BarakaCity, zelfs al is zij is het niet altijd met hem eens. Je kan niet de ene dag Charlie zijn en de volgende dag iemands vrijheid van meningsuiting afpakken omdat je het niet met hem eens bent. Het signaal dat vandaag aan de Franse moslims is gegeven, is dat zij moeten zwijgen.

Over BarakaCity zegt Zineb El Rhazoui dat het een vereniging is die aan bekering doet en die een bijzonder rigoureuze beleving van de islam predikt. El Rhazoui is zelf in een juridisch gevecht verwikkeld met Yemmou over privgegevens die hij op Twitter heeft rondgestrooid over haar en over de radiopresentatrice Zohra Bitan. In het kader van een klacht van Bitan daarover was de politie vorige week donderdag al binnengevallen bij BarakaCity. 
Het is lang niet zeker of Darmanin erin zal slagen om BarakaCity en het CCIF te verbieden. Yemmou herinnerde er maandag op Twitter fijntjes aan dat het parket van Parijs vorig jaar het onderzoek naar BarakaCity heeft geseponeerd. De groepering werd verdacht van het financieren van terrorisme maar drie jaar onderzoek hadden geen bewijzen opgeleverd.

Op het departement van Darmanin lijkt men dat ook te beseffen. Het lijkt vooral de bedoeling de islamistische beweging het leven zo zuur mogelijk te maken. Volgens de krant _Le Monde_ wil Darmanin dat de politie vanaf nu elke dag binnenvalt op een twintigtal adressen van personen die tot de islamistische beweging worden gerekend. Het gaat daarbij niet om huiszoekingen in de juridische zin, maar om administratieve huisbezoeken. 
Wat wij willen is deze beweging het leven lastig maken, haar destabiliseren, citeerde de krant mensen uit de omgeving van Darmanin, en wij zijn daarin heel vastberaden.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/10/19...lapen-a4016597


Titel van dit artikel klopt niet. 

Macron had al eerder dan de doding van de leraar aangekondigd dat hij moslims en hun klups harder gaat aanpakken. Zie startdatum van deze topic en de datum moord.

----------


## Samir75017

> Maar zeg nu zelf Sammy: moeten moslims die in een niet-moslimland leven zich niet volgens de koran naar de daar heersende wetten gedragen?


Should the Uighurs accept their treatment ? It all started with intimidation and it ended up in camps. For their own good, in order to be assimilated ;-)

Your question implicitly questions Muslims’ loyalty to their country. Bear in mind that the fact that 0,1% of European Muslims perpetrated attacks doesn’t mean that Muslims don’t respect the laws of their respective countries. That’s a non-subject. The answer to your question is obvious. 

Having said that, Muslim organisations are also allowed to organize demonstrations when they feel Muslims rights are being violated. The same way the Gilets Jaunes do. But why are the first ones seen suspiciously when they demonstrate (loyalty questioned) and the second ones aren’t ?

----------


## Samir75017

> Dat was toch niet zo heel moeilijk. Volgens de islamitische godsdienstregels moeten moslims die in een niet moslimland leven zich daar gedragen volgens de wetten van dat land. Althans, dat lees ik bij Tarek Ramadan.


Beware, from a French point of view, you’re taking an Islamic extremist that has been banned from the French media as a reference :-)

A very famous journalist (Alain Gresh) said :

“_I come from a country [France] where, a year ago, 11 million people demonstrated in defence of the freedom of expression. Ironically, now it is almost impossible for me to be allowed a place in Paris where I can hold a debate with Tariq Ramadan!”_

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaar Frankrijk*

*De eigen burgers intimideren is ook een teken van machteloosheid*

21 oktober 2020

Het was niet voor het eerst, en te vrezen valt dat het niet de laatste keer zal zijn. Vrijdag werd Frankrijk getroffen door een terreurdaad met dit keer een leraar als doelwit, een docent nota bene die zijn leerlingen onderwees in de grondwaarden van hun land: de vrijheid van meningsuiting en de grenzen daarvan. Na de gruwelijke dood van Samuel Paty, onthoofd omdat hij in zijn les cartoons met de profeet Mohammed had *laten zien, bezint de Franse overheid zich opnieuw op de invulling van de grondrechten die het land zo hoog in het vaandel heeft.

Vanuit het lyse klonken direct na de moordpartij door een jonge, geradicaliseerde Tsjetsjeense vluchteling, ferme woorden. President Macron wil de verhoudingen weer in balans brengen, zei hij: niet wij moeten bang zijn voor de terroristen, de potentile terroristen moeten bang zijn voor ons, de samenleving. Om zijn woorden kracht bij te zetten, kwam de Franse regering onmiddellijk met een reeks maatregelen. Niet alleen de dader, die doodgeschoten werd, is verantwoordelijk voor de terreurdaad die Samuel Paty het leven kostte, maar ook de hele lijn aan mensen en organisaties die hem tot die daad brachten.

Daarom werd de vader opgepakt die woedend was over de lesmethode van Paty en die de leraar in een filmpje een schurk noemde en hem wilde laten ontslaan – een filmpje dat door de minister van binnenlandse zaken Darmanin ‘een fatwa’ werd genoemd. Een moskee die dat filmpje via Facebook deelde, moet dicht. En een (omstreden) organisatie tegen islamofobie waar de boze vader naar verwees, wordt opgeheven – ook al is onduidelijk op welke juridische basis dat moet gebeuren.
*
Verleiding*

Met al deze soms vergaande stappen loopt de Franse regering vooruit op eerder aangekondigde wetgeving die het ‘radicale islamisme’ moet indammen – de orthodoxe interpretatie van de islam die ervoor zorgt dat een deel van de Franse moslims zich steeds verder verwijdert van de rest van de Franse samenleving. Verenigingen en andere instellingen moeten voortaan een ‘republikeins contract’ ondertekenen. Doen ze dat niet, is het plan, dan kunnen ze hun subsidie verliezen, of ontbonden worden.

De reactie van de Franse overheid is te begrijpen, na zoveel terreurdaden in zo’n korte tijd. Maar dat Darmanin zei dat het doel is ‘om iedereen te intimideren die ons probeert te intimideren’ is ook een teken van machteloosheid. Je zou willen dat er verleiding uitgaat van de republikeinse waarden waar de Fransen terecht trots op zijn. Dat de overheid de grenzen van die eigen waarden opzoekt om bepaalde denkbeelden in de samenleving, hoe onwenselijk ook, op de knien te dwingen, is een ontwikkeling waar diezelfde samenleving een fundamenteel debat over moet voeren.


_Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/de-eigen...heid~b6003061/

----------


## knuppeltje

> Should the Uighurs accept their treatment ? It all started with intimidation and it ended up in camps. For their own good, in order to be assimilated ;-)
> 
> Your question implicitly questions Muslims’ loyalty to their country. Bear in mind that the fact that 0,1% of European Muslims perpetrated attacks doesn’t mean that Muslims don’t respect the laws of their respective countries. That’s a non-subject. The answer to your question is obvious. 
> 
> Having said that, Muslim organisations are also allowed to organize demonstrations when they feel Muslims rights are being violated. The same way the Gilets Jaunes do. But why are the first ones seen suspiciously when they demonstrate (loyalty questioned) and the second ones aren’t ?


'Uighurs'?

Mijn opmerking ging dan ook over alleen degene die aanslagen plegen. Dat moslims zich ook hier aan de wet moeten houden, wil voor mij niet zeggen dat zij ook al hun culturele gebruiken moeten opgeven, zolang zij daarmee niet de wet overtreden. Dat is dan ook volgens mij wat Ramadan bedoelde.

Dat recht heeft iedereen. Ook moslims en Gilets Jaunes. Maar als ze mijn auto in de fik steken, dan mogen ze van mij zelf ook in de fik vliegen. Ik ben heel vredelievend, Sammy. Maar er zijn grenzen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> A very famous journalist (Alain Gresh) said :
> 
> “_I come from a country [France] where, a year ago, 11 million people demonstrated in defence of the freedom of expression. Ironically, now it is almost impossible for me to be allowed a place in Paris where I can hold a debate with Tariq Ramadan!”_


Ik hoor de laatste tijd niets meer van Ramadan. Weet jij hoe het nu met hem gesteld is?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Met al deze soms vergaande stappen loopt de Franse regering vooruit op eerder aangekondigde wetgeving die het ‘radicale islamisme’ moet indammen


Daar is voor mij niets op tegen. Net zoals ik er niets op tegen heb dat alle religieus extremisme wordt ingedamd.

----------


## Revisor

> Daar is voor mij niets op tegen. Net zoals ik er niets op tegen heb dat alle religieus extremisme wordt ingedamd.


Daar wringt de schoen. Wat is extremistisch? Wie definieert dat? Kritisch en conservatief zijn is al voldoende om als extremistisch beschouwd te worden.

Het zijn woordspelletjes, althans Franrkijk rekt begrippen op en gebruikt ze als etiket om kritische moslims te stigmatiseren en monddood te maken. De eigen vrijheid zo ruim mogelijk definieren maar tegelijkertijd andermans vrijheid inperken. Tarik Ramadan was volgens Frankrijk ook extremistisch. 

De staat dient neutraal te zijn maar helaas is de Franse staat niet neutraal, zij hangt een extremistische seculiere ideologie aan die moslims uit de publieke ruimte wil weren, precies datgene wat een seculiere staat voor zou moeten staan, het garanderen voor gelijke toegang tot de publieke ruimte, wordt door de extremistische invulling ervan door de Franse staat ondergraven.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Daar wringt de schoen. Wat is extremistisch? Wie definieert dat? Kritisch en conservatief zijn is al voldoende om als extremistisch beschouwd te worden.
> 
> Het zijn woordspelletjes, althans Franrkijk rekt begrippen op en gebruikt ze als etiket om kritische moslims te stigmatiseren en monddood te maken. De eigen vrijheid zo ruim mogelijk definieren maar tegelijkertijd andermans vrijheid inperken. 
> 
> Tarik Ramadan was volgens Frankrijk ook extremistisch. 
> 
> De staat dient neutraal te zijn maar helaas is de Franse staat niet neutraal, zij hangt een extremistische seculiere ideologie aan die moslims uit de publieke ruimte wil weren, precies datgene wat een seculiere staat voor zou moeten staan, het garanderen voor gelijke toegang tot de publieke ruimte, wordt door de extremistische invulling ervan door de Franse staat ondergraven.



Wanneer iemand vanuit zijn geloof - of overtuiging - anderen die niet hetzelfde geloof of overtuiging aanhangt, belaagt of iets in de weg legt - dan is dat voor mij zonder meer extremisme. Daarnaast weet iedereen dat een meningsuiting die lijnrecht tegen een bepaalde consensus ingaat - als extremistisch kan worden ervaren. Niet dat dat dan ook terecht hoeft te zijn.

Je liegt en draait de zaken om, en dat weet je drommels goed. Ook in Frankrijk kunnen moslims alles zeggen, behalve haat en geweld prediken, wat hier ook niet mag - maar net zoals overal elder - alles doen wat binnen de wet valt. Ook cartoons maken over van alles en nog wat.

Van Jezus Christus en Mohammed werd dat ooit ook gezegd. Dat zegt niet alles. Anderzijds was Ramadan wel - en misschien nog steeds - wegens zijn uitspraken over de regimes daar, in diverse islamitische landen persona non grata. 

En het is ook Ramadan die heel duidelijk heeft gesteld dat volgens de islamitische godsdienstregels moslims zich in een niet islamitisch land zich moeten aanpassen aan de daar heersende wetten. Maar dat is voor hen geen enkele belemmering om dingen te doen die niet-moslims ook mogen doen. 

Ook dat is niet echt waar. Waar hebben we het over? Bepaalde kledingvoorschriften in het openbaar? Wat dat betreft zeg ik: elke gelovige die alleen maar in bepaalde kleding een ware gelovige kan zijn - is volgens mij een nep gelovige. Zelfs het in je blote reet op het naaktstrand liggen - of het bezig met een lekker potje seks - kan daarvoor geen belemmering zijn. Dan ben je opeens ook niet meer een ware gelovige op het moment dat je weer eens aan gezinsuitbreiding doet.
Wel moeilijk allemaal zo.
Anderzijds geldt ook hier voor iedereen een verbod op het dragen van gezicht bedekkende kleding in het openbaar als dat niet om bepaalde redenen wordt voorgeschreven.

----------


## Revisor

> Wanneer iemand vanuit zijn geloof - of overtuiging - anderen die niet hetzelfde geloof of overtuiging aanhangt, belaagt of iets in de weg legt - dan is dat voor mij zonder meer extremisme. Daarnaast weet iedereen dat een meningsuiting die lijnrecht tegen een bepaalde consensus ingaat - als extremistisch kan worden ervaren. Niet dat dat dan ook terecht hoeft te zijn.
> 
> Je liegt en draait de zaken om, en dat weet je drommels goed. Ook in Frankrijk kunnen moslims alles zeggen, behalve haat en geweld prediken, wat hier ook niet mag - maar net zoals overal elder - alles doen wat binnen de wet valt. Ook cartoons maken over van alles en nog wat.
> 
> Van Jezus Christus en Mohammed werd dat ooit ook gezegd. Dat zegt niet alles. Anderzijds was Ramadan wel - en misschien nog steeds - wegens zijn uitspraken over de regimes daar, in diverse islamitische landen persona non grata. 
> 
> En het is ook Ramadan die heel duidelijk heeft gesteld dat volgens de islamitische godsdienstregels moslims zich in een niet islamitisch land zich moeten aanpassen aan de daar heersende wetten. Maar dat is voor hen geen enkele belemmering om dingen te doen die niet-moslims ook mogen doen. 
> 
> Ook dat is niet echt waar. Waar hebben we het over? Bepaalde kledingvoorschriften in het openbaar? Wat dat betreft zeg ik: elke gelovige die alleen maar in bepaalde kleding een ware gelovige kan zijn - is volgens mij een nep gelovige. Zelfs het in je blote reet op het naaktstrand liggen - of het bezig met een lekker potje seks - kan daarvoor geen belemmering zijn. Dan ben je opeens ook niet meer een ware gelovige op het moment dat je weer eens aan gezinsuitbreiding doet.
> ...



*Frankrijk en de vrijheid van godsdienst*
_
In opinie door Ellen van de Bovenkamp op 21-10-2020 | 08:03
_*
Laciteit is Frankrijks nieuwe staatsideologie  en dat gaat steeds meer ten koste van de vrijheid van godsdienst. Dat schrijft Ellen van de Bovenkamp naar aanleiding van de Franse plannen om Baraka City en het Collectief tegen Islamofobie in Frankrijk (CCIF) te willen verbieden.

*Begin deze week kondigde de Franse minister van Binnenlandse Zaken aan dat hij twee Franse moslimorganisaties wil verbieden. Hij noemt hen vijanden van de Republiek. Het betreft de liefdadigheidsinstelling Baraka City en de anti-racismeorganisatie Collectief tegen Islamofobie in Frankrijk (CCIF). Baraka City zamelt geld in om humanitaire hulp te leveren aan mensen in nood, het CCIF staat moslims die het slachtoffer zijn van discriminatie bij met juridische hulp en registreert gevallen van discriminatie. De vader van een van de kinderen die in de klas zat bij de docent die vorige week is vermoord zou andere ouders hebben opgeroepen om het CCIF te contacteren over de beledigende karikaturen die in de klas waren getoond. Om dan het CCIF aansprakelijk te houden voor medeplichtigheid aan de moord lijkt vergezocht. Is het beoogde verbod wellicht mede gemotiveerd door de kritische uitspraken van hun woordvoerders over de politiek van Emmanuel Macron en door de grote achterban die beide organisaties hebben?

Al jarenlang hebben moslims in Frankrijk het zwaar te verduren. Eind jaren 80 begon de Franse obsessie met de hoofddoek, die voortduurt tot op de dag van vandaag. Inmiddels is het Franaises verboden om het hoofd te bedekken op school, in veel bedrijven, maar ook als zij in een crche willen werken of een schoolreisje willen begeleiden. Vorig jaar werd een moeder die een uitstapje van de klas van haar zoon begeleidde naar het provinciehuis daar ten overstaan van de regionale Senaat vol parlementsleden gesommeerd haar hoofddoek af te doen. Toen Mennel twee jaar geleden meedeed aan The Voice, mt hoofddoek, was het land te klein. Nadat zij op sociale media enkele dubieuze commentaren had gepost over de aanslag in Nice zag ze zich genoodzaakt de zangcompetitie te verlaten. Ook was er ophef toen de nieuwe voorzitster van de studentenvakbond niet bloothoofds door het leven bleek te gaan.

Hoewel de aandacht zich in het patriarchale Frankrijk opvallend vaak richt op de hoofdbedekking van vrouwen blijft het daar niet bij. Zo kon een arts in opleiding zijn stage in een Parijs ziekenhuis niet afmaken omdat hij weigerde zijn baard korter te scheren. Ook het aanbieden van een vegetarische optie in de schoolkantines (Franse kinderen eten tussen de middag een warme maaltijd op school) staat sinds een paar jaar ter discussie: in een laek land moet elk kind varkensvlees kunnen eten.

Het principe van scheiding tussen religie en staat wordt zo beetje voor beetje omgevormd tot een stok om moslims mee te slaan. Het aanbieden van onderwijs in de eigen taal, wat op sommige Franse scholen gebeurde, zou nu ook tegen het laciteitsprincipe ingaan. 

Met name tegen dit laatste punt ageerde het CCIF. In haar laatste publiekscampagne schreef de organisatie: Sinds enkele dagen wordt de angst sterker, de spanningen lopen op en de bezorgdheid van de islamitische gemeenschap in Frankrijk groeit. Het schandalige betoog van president Macron over separatismes en het daaropvolgende krachtvertoon doen ons het ergste vrezen.[1]

Het CCIF verwijst naar een betoog dat Macron eerder deze maand hield. De Franse president hield toen een toespraak, die helemaal was gewijd aan het principe van laciteit, ofwel de wettelijke scheiding tussen religie en staat in Frankrijk, en de strijd tegen le sparatisme islamiste. In dat betoog had hij het echter niet alleen over islamistisch separatisme, waarvan iedereen zal beamen dat het een gevaar is, maar ook over een aantal andere zaken, die op het eerste gezicht niets met een politieke islam van doen hebben.

Zo stelde Macron dat sportieve en culturele activiteiten die voor een specifieke groep worden georganiseerd een voorwendsel zijn om principes over te dragen die in strijd zijn met de Republiek. Ook zei hij: Gemeentes zijn van plan om een menu confessionnel (sic!) aan te bieden in de kantine, andere laten mannen op bepaalde uren niet toe in het zwembad. Dit is in strijd met de principes van de laciteit en gelijkheid en zal worden verboden.

Dat door het aanbieden van een vegetarische optie het menu van de schoolkantine plotseling als godsdienstig wordt gelabeld maakt het gesprek over de beste maaltijdopties voor Franse kinderen definitief tot een politieke strijd. Over het toestaan van aparte zwemuurtjes voor vrouwen valt uiteraard te discussiren, maar het is zeer problematisch dat Macron dit eveneens opvoert in een betoog over islamistisch separatisme. Daarmee maakt hij een uur zwemmen met alleen vrouwen tot een daad die bijdraagt aan het invoeren van een islamitische staat in Frankrijk.

Met deze rigoureuze uitspraken wordt er een bom gelegd onder alle potentile gesprekken over de grenzen van religieuze vrijheid. Hoe kan er na een dergelijk betoog nog rustig worden gediscussieerd over bijvoorbeeld de organisatie van een gezamenlijke iftar in het buurthuis? 

Macron windt er geen doekjes om: daarover zal niet meer worden gediscussieerd. In dezelfde toespraak kondigt hij namelijk aan dat Franaises die in contact staan met publiek geen hoofddoek mogen dragen. Ook worden de zogenaamde Enseignements Langues et Cultures dOrigine, wat in Nederland Onderwijs in Eigen Taal en Cultuur heette, verboden. Strijdlustig zei hij: De Republiek zal door haar scholen weerstand bieden aan al diegenen die haar willen vernielen.

Macron hield deze speech op 2 oktober. Enkele dagen later begon het CCIF een mailcampagne om meer leden te werven. Velen van jullie hebben hun onvrede en verontrusting geuit over het nieuwe wetsvoorstel, staat er in een van hun mails. En: We zijn niet gek en Emmanuel Macron heeft het duidelijk gezegd: het vizier is op de moslims gericht. Ook maakte de stichting bekend bezig te zijn met het werven van een extra jurist vanwege de vele gevallen van discriminatie tegen moslims waarbij het CCIF wordt ingeschakeld. Omdat de stichting draait op vrijwilligers en bijdrages van donateurs (waar ik er overigens een van ben) is het ledenaantal van groot belang voor voortzetting van de activiteiten.

Op 16 oktober werd docent Samuel Paty vermoord door een terrorist, die zijn daad beging vanuit een islamitische overtuiging, als wraak voor het tonen van beledigende karikaturen van de profeet Mohammed in de klas. Een verschrikkelijke moord, die Frankrijk extra hard raakt omdat het om een docent gaat, een vertegenwoordiger van die zo gekoesterde Republiek. Het is niet eenvoudig om daar een gepaste reactie op te geven. Ik moest denken aan de burgemeester van Lyon. Tegen de menigte die zich op de dag na de aanslag op de concertzaal Bataclan in Parijs op het plein voor het stadhuis had verzameld voor een herdenking zei hij dat woorden op dat moment niet veel konden toevoegen.

Dat de reactie van Macron en zijn minister van Binnenlandse Zaken niet ingetogen maar oorlogszuchtig is heeft alles te maken met een strijd tegen de zichtbaarheid van moslims in Frankrijk, die al veel langer gaande is, en die deze maand een nieuw dieptepunt bereikte  al vr de brute moord op Paty.

[1] Mail van 7 oktober, die de CCIF aan alle leden stuurde.

_Ellen van de Bovenkamp is antropoloog. Zij is als docent Islam & Arabisch verbonden aan de Universiteit Utrecht. Van 2014 tot 2018 woonde zij in Lyon. Vanwege bezorgdheid over de toenemende islamofobie in Frankrijk werd zij in 2018 lid van het CCIF._


http://www.republiekallochtonie.nl/b...van-godsdienst

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Frankrijk en de vrijheid van godsdienst*


Ik heb het allemaal gevolgd. Maar al die problemen met hoofddoeken en weet ik wat niet meer - doen niets af aan het feit dat moslims dezelfde rechten hebben als niet-moslims. Bovendien spelen die zaken niet alleen af in Frankrijk.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik heb het allemaal gevolgd. Maar al die problemen met hoofddoeken en weet ik wat niet meer - doen niets af aan het feit dat moslims dezelfde rechten hebben als niet-moslims. Bovendien spelen die zaken niet alleen af in Frankrijk.


Sorry dan ben je denk ik gewoon blind.

De hoofddoek is geen probleem maar tot probleem gemaakt en daarna verboden. Dat begint door het problematiseren van de moslimidentiteit en eindigt in het inperken van hun rechten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Sorry dan ben je denk ik gewoon blind.
> 
> De hoofddoek is geen probleem maar tot probleem gemaakt en daarna verboden. Dat begint door het problematiseren van de moslimidentiteit en eindigt in het inperken van hun rechten.


Een beetje wel, geloof ik.  :stout: 

Dat was dan ook een belachelijk zaak. Het enige jammerlijke aan die dingen vond - en vind ik - als dat zo'n onflatteuze zwarte lap is. Oeps, dat is weer een foute opmerking, vrees ik. 

Maar, zoals ik al eerder aangaf: ook een hoofddoekverbod kan geen enkele reden zijn waarom iemand niet gelovig kan zijn. En mensen die vrouwen met een hoofddoek lastig vallen - zijn voor mij ordinaire hufters. Maar dat kon je allang weten. 

Maar ondanks ook dat gedoe - mag volgens de wet elke moslim hier doen wat een niet moslim mag. Zo niet - dan zie ik het wel van je.


En toen zag ik Susanne komen,
vroeg in de schone maand mei,
met een hoofddoek rond haar konen,
in felle kleuren liep ze me voorbij.

Maar hufters konden het niet velen
en schreeuwden: "Doe af, dan ding is zwart
van onderdrukking, al vele eeuwen",
en daarmee vertrapten ze Susannes hart.

Heel bedroefd boog Susanne haar hoofdje
en haastig liep ze een bochtje om,
ze dacht: morgen neem ik zoń zwarte.
Maar Susanne: die gasten zijn zo dom!

Nooit zullen ze begrijpen dat vrouwen,
ook al hebben ze het allermooiste haar,
van een mooie hoofddoek kunnen houden,
ach Susanne vergeet die hufters maar.

Als jij, Susanne, morgen weer komt aanlopen,
zelfs met een zwarte doek,
dan vervul je al mijn dromen, en
Susanne, met die zeikerds is toch het einde zoek.

----------


## Samir75017

> 'Uighurs'?


You’re asking me if Muslims should respect the laws of the country they live in :

_Maar zeg nu zelf Sammy: moeten moslims die in een niet-moslimland leven zich niet volgens de koran naar de daar heersende wetten gedragen?_

I’m asking you if the Uighurs for example (Chinese Muslims) should respect the discriminating laws of China and accept their human rights being violated.

----------


## Samir75017

> Ik hoor de laatste tijd niets meer van Ramadan. Weet jij hoe het nu met hem gesteld is?


No idea. Banned from the media.

----------


## Samir75017

> Dat de reactie van Macron en zijn minister van Binnenlandse Zaken niet ingetogen maar oorlogszuchtig is heeft alles te maken met een strijd tegen de zichtbaarheid van moslims in Frankrijk, die al veel langer gaande is, en die deze maand een nieuw dieptepunt bereikte – al vr de brute moord op Paty.


So, to make it short : since the late 80s => ban, ban, ban in order to reduce the visibility of Islam/Muslims. 

What have we achieved 30 years later ? More headscarves, more radicalization, more attacks, more visibility.

Directive and authoritative management is not proving to be the best approach.

----------


## Samir75017

*Interior minister shocked by global food in French stores*

Grald Darmanin has controversially said he believes international food aisles in supermarkets encourage separatism in France.

Mr Darmanin was being interviewed in the wake of the murder of school teacher Saumel Paty, whose killing has been described by President Macron as an “Islamic terrorist attack”.

The President has since promised "immediate action" on Islamic terrorism in France.

Capitalism ‘plays a role’ 

Speaking about cultural separatism in France, Mr Darmanin said: “I’ve always been shocked to walk into a supermarket and see an aisle of foods for one community.

“In my opinion, that’s how communities start to form.”

[...]

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Capitalism plays a role 
> 
> Speaking about cultural separatism in France, Mr Darmanin said: Ive always been shocked to walk into a supermarket and see an aisle of foods for one community.
> 
> In my opinion, thats how communities start to form.
> 
> [...]


Mwah, niet helemaal mee eens. Militairen in Nederland krijgen eens in de week "blauwe hap" (Indisch) voorgeschoteld. Kan me dat nog wel herinneren. Is traditie. 

In de AH zijn ook meestal hele schappen gevuld met "blauwe hap" Konimex. 

Maar ja, Tante Lien loopt ook niet met een Kris Pusaka op straat  :grote grijns:

----------


## knuppeltje

> I’m asking you if the Uighurs for example (Chinese Muslims) should respect the discriminating laws of China and accept their human rights being violated.


Ok, nu snap ik waarover je bedoelt. Engels is niet bepaald mijn sterkste kant, om niet te zeggen dat het daarmee heel beroerd is gesteld.

Je bedoelt dus de Oeigoeren. Wel, jouw vraag vind ik eigenlijk een gemene instinker, Sammy.  :duim: 

Maar goed, die islamgeleerden konden destijds ook niet een situatie als nu in China kunnen voorzien Daar worden nu moslims massaal opgepakt en in strafkampen opgesloten - en hun kinderen massaal in internaten gestopt en gehersenspoeld - en dat allemaal om hen zogenaamd tot goede staatsburgers op te voeden.
Daar wordt niemand vrolijk van. Misschien Chinezen, maar het blijft ordinaire kwaadaardige onderdrukking.

Voor moslims in West-Europa is de situatie gelukkig heel anders dan in China. In West-Europa worden er geen moslims opgesloten vanwege het moslim zijn - en zeker niet massaal, zoals in China. Je moet hier daarvoor echt een misdaad hebben begaan.

En nu jou vraag. Bij onderdrukking heeft volgens mij iedereen het recht om zich daartegen te verzetten. Dus ook de Oeigoeren. Maar...in hoeverre ook zij daarin voor hun eigen veiligheid moeten gaan? Tegen de Chinese overheid moet je al heel sterk in je schoenen staan.

----------


## Samir75017

> Mwah, niet helemaal mee eens. Militairen in Nederland krijgen eens in de week "blauwe hap" (Indisch) voorgeschoteld. Kan me dat nog wel herinneren. Is traditie. 
> 
> In de AH zijn ook meestal hele schappen gevuld met "blauwe hap" Konimex. 
> 
> Maar ja, Tante Lien loopt ook niet met een Kris Pusaka op straat


The question here is how on Earth can an educated person (Interior Minister) link halal food aisles in supermarkets to separatism and terrorism. 

_Speaking about cultural separatism in France, Mr Darmanin said: “I’ve always been shocked to walk into a supermarket and see an aisle of foods for one community.

“In my opinion, that’s how communities start to form.”
_
Emotional thinking seems to be taking over rational thinking. 

Assimilation goes as far as what’s on your plate :-)

----------


## Soldim

> Assimilation goes as far as whats on your plate :-)


En een glas goede wijn.

----------


## Revisor

> *Interior minister shocked by global food in French stores*
> 
> Grald Darmanin has controversially said he believes international food aisles in supermarkets encourage separatism in France.
> 
> Mr Darmanin was being interviewed in the wake of the murder of school teacher Saumel Paty, whose killing has been described by President Macron as an Islamic terrorist attack.
> 
> The President has since promised "immediate action" on Islamic terrorism in France.
> 
> Capitalism plays a role 
> ...



...

Ik vraag me af op wie de regering het heeft gemunt, zegt Mohammed (25), die iets verderop staat en niet met zijn achternaam in de krant wil. De islamisten? Of de islam? Wat in de beeldvorming niet hielp was dat Darmanin op tv zei het schokkend te vinden dat supermarkten communautair eten verkopen, lees: halalproducten. Dat was zijn persoonlijke mening en niet het kabinetsbeleid, verduidelijkte de minister, maar toen was de polemiek al gecreerd. Mohammed: Ik zie niet in hoe het eten van kikkererwten tot terrorisme leidt.

...


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...isme~bdcc36d9/

----------


## Samir75017

> ...
> 
> ‘Ik vraag me af op wie de regering het heeft gemunt’, zegt Mohammed (25), die iets verderop staat en niet met zijn achternaam in de krant wil. ‘De islamisten? Of de islam?’ Wat in de beeldvorming niet hielp was dat Darmanin op tv zei het ‘schokkend’ te vinden dat supermarkten ‘communautair eten’ verkopen, lees: halalproducten. Dat was zijn persoonlijke mening en niet het kabinetsbeleid, verduidelijkte de minister, maar toen was de polemiek al gecreerd. Mohammed: ‘Ik zie niet in hoe het eten van kikkererwten tot terrorisme leidt.’
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...isme~bdcc36d9/


The Interior Minister, Grald Darmanin, is the grandson of Moussa Ouakid, an Algerian harki. 

A few months ago, violent protests and threats have led Dcathlon, a sports store, to withdraw the sporthijab from their shelves. We’re not far ...

----------


## Oiseau

" Alles wat ruikt en neigt naar een "beetje gist van Islam waar dan ook" moet bestreden worden om de weg vrij te geven voor totaal dominantie van de Moslims/Wereld "

In Moslimlanden is het aardig gelukt door criminele regimes te steunen en conflicten te creren die verder verzwakking van de moslims kunnen garanderen ( ellendig conflicten die in geen 100 jaar zullen verdwijnen)

De Moslims die buiten Moslimlanden leven en zich ontwikkelen worden steeds zelfstandig met een kritisch geluid ( potentieel een macht die moeilijk te dresseren is ) dus dit is een nieuwe Groep die geen ID en Stem mag hebben .. 

Stel je dat wij vanuit hier onze Landen van herkomst ( of herkomst van onze Ouders) zouden politiek en maatschappelijk kunnen ''vaccineren'' en bevrijden van al die interne hufters en bemoeienis/uitbuiting vanuit Europa en America? dan wie is de Verliezer ?


strategisch bekeken : de Moslims in den vreemde zijn in het vizier ..

Soedan is nu aan de beurt maar dit zijn parallle processen in het kader van de weg vrijmaken naar een totale suprematie van 1 Elite op de mensheid. 
Mijn observatie .

China gaat weer achter een muur maar dit keer een Elektronische muur ! De Moslims hebben nog een uitweg en dat is een spontane ontwaking van alle Moslimvolkeren en ongewapend gaan kiezen voor omhelzen van Eigen Broeders en Zusters ( Geen Grenzen Ruis meer ) .. Als Massa's Mensen zouden bewegen dan is er geen manipulatie mogelijk en geen macht zou dat tegenhouden wanneer dat zou gaan starten!

De vraag is : hoe gaan mensen spontaan en niet destructief in beweging komen?

----------


## Samir75017

*French-far-right-group-plotted-poison-attacks-on-Muslims*
8 Sept 2018

– A far-right group broken up by French police this summer was discussing plans to attack Muslims by poisoning halal food, according to police interview transcripts secured by a French newspaper.

The AFO – a small and little-known group - planned to respond to further extremist attacks in France by retaliating at a number of locations, according to a document recovered from the home of one of the suspects.

Plans included using a syringe to poison halal food in Muslim-populated areas. 

The suspects claimed the plans were ideas that were never going to be carried out, according to Le Monde. Members of the group were said, however, to have reconnoitred Paris supermarkets and were planning to test poisons on animals in August. One suspect was accused of buying material to turn into homemade explosives.

The group, which had more than 100 members, was allegedly led by a 64-year-old former police officer and they used code names from historical French figures. The ex-officer was known as Richelieu, after a 17th century cardinal.

The arrests were carried out across France, including the island of Corsica and within the Paris suburbs. Those arrested, aged between 32 and 69, included women. Four people remain in custody.

https://www.marianne.net/societe/le-...urriture-halal

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Daar wringt de schoen. Wat is extremistisch? Wie definieert dat? Kritisch en conservatief zijn is al voldoende om als extremistisch beschouwd te worden.
> 
> Het zijn woordspelletjes, althans Franrkijk rekt begrippen op en gebruikt ze als etiket om kritische moslims te stigmatiseren en monddood te maken. De eigen vrijheid zo ruim mogelijk definieren maar tegelijkertijd andermans vrijheid inperken. Tarik Ramadan was volgens Frankrijk ook extremistisch.


Jij rekt ook bepaalde begrippen op. Zoals islamofobie volgens jou een vorm van racisme is. 




> De staat dient neutraal te zijn maar helaas is de Franse staat niet neutraal, zij hangt een extremistische seculiere ideologie aan die moslims uit de publieke ruimte wil weren, precies datgene wat een seculiere staat voor zou moeten staan, het garanderen voor gelijke toegang tot de publieke ruimte, wordt door de extremistische invulling ervan door de Franse staat ondergraven.


Je draait de zaak om. In het seculiere Frankrijk is altijd ruimte geweest voor religie. Echter als in naam van religie anderen hun mening niet meer mogen geven en vanuit bepaalde religieuze groepen mensen worden bedreigd en vermoord, dan moet de staat wel ingrijpen.

----------


## Revisor

*Islamophobia in France: Hashtag Calling for Boycott of French Products Goes Viral*

*Most Arabs condemned the heinous killing of French teacher Samuel Paty, but oppose France’s crackdown on mosques and the Muslim community following the murder.*

 Islamophobia in France: Hashtag Calling for Boycott of French Products Goes Viral. Photo:  Ludovic Marin / POOL / AFP

By Safaa Kasraoui - Oct 23, 2020

Rabat – Arabs across the world are using social networks to condemn the Islamophobia campaign in France that has followed the October 16 beheading of French teacher Samuel Paty, with many Twitter users calling for a boycott of French products.

Crises in France are mounting following the murder of Paty in Paris by an 18-year-old student from Chechnya. The murder caused anger and sparked a wave of Islamophobia, with France vowing strict measures to fight “radical Islam.”

As part of what the Collective Against Islamophobia in France is calling a politicized crackdown, France shuttered a mosque a few days ago. It had reportedly shared an online video condemning the teacher for displaying caricatures of the prophet Muhammad during a class on freedom of expression.

The murder took place weeks after Charlie Hebdo once again shared controversial satiral caricatures of the prophet.
The reprint of the caricatures stirred backlash among Muslim communities. President Emmanuel Macron, however, backed the magazine and vowed measures against what he called “Islamic separatism.”

Macron also angered Muslim communities when he said Islam is “in crisis” across the world.
In response, Muslims launched a virtual campaign to condemn France’s approach against Islam.

Calls to boycott French products have gone viral on Twitter in recent days.

Twitter users are using several hashtags, including “Prophet Muhammad is a red line,” “France insults Prophet Muhammad,” and “Boycott French products” to condemn the Islamophobia campaign in the European country.

Some Twitter users are also sharing photos of the French products that Muslims should avoid purchasing.

#مقاطعه_المنتجات_الفرنسيه #إلا_رسول_الله
Terrorists in suits.
Bloody mouth @EmmanuelMacron
Words full of 
hate, grudge, violence, and terrorism.
How many innocents will be victims of such hateful policy against Muslims. 

What is next ? pic.twitter.com/IBJPCdadg1
— Mansoor Adayfi (@MansoorAdayfi) October 23, 2020
The list includes luxury brands such as Cartier, Dior, Chanel, Nina Ricci, Givenchy, Lacoste, and others.

Twitter users are also calling on Muslims to boycott French food products, including popular dairy products such as La Vache Qui Rit (The Laughing Cow), Kiri, and President.

The boycott list also includes French car manufacturer Renault, hotel company Sofitel, and cigarette brand Gauloises.




“Terrorists in suits. Bloody mouth @EmmanuelMacron. Words full of hate, grudge, violence and terrorism. How many innocents will be victims of such hateful policy against Muslims,” one Twitter user said.

Another condemned the anti-Islam insults and satirical comments rapidly on the rise in France.
“Stop making fun of our Islamic religion, we are proud of our prophet Muhammad peace be upon him taught us the true meaning of humanity and how to respect other religions even if we disagree with them.”

Stop making fun of our Islamic religion , we are proud of our prophet 
Muhammad peace be upon him taught us the true meaning of humanity and how to respect other religions even if we disagree with them. #إلا_رسول_الله#مقاطعه_المنتجات_الفرنسيه #ماكرون_يسيء_للنبي
— هِبَهْ ��. (@HebaElattar3) October 23, 2020
Kuwaiti news outlet Al Majliss wrote on its Twitter that Kuwaitis have already started to boycott French products.

The news outlet shared a photo of a supermarket shelf empty with a banner saying “Boycott of French products.”

الكويتيون يقاطعون المنتجات الفرنسية نصرة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.#إلا_رسول_الله 
#مقاطعه_المنتجات_الفرنسيه pic.twitter.com/TwSPTBzM8w
— المجلس (@Almajlliss) October 23, 2020

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...ts-goes-viral/

----------


## Samir75017

Danone’s boycott in Morocco actually worked pretty well :

*Boycott-Hit Danone Posts $55 Million Loss in 2018*

The Moroccan subsidiary of Centrale Danone posted a net loss of MAD 538 million in 2018. The company’s gross revenue amounted to MAD 4.76 billion, down 27 percent compared to 2017.

Last year’s boycott on the Moroccan subsidiary of the French dairy company had a drastic impact on all activities.

[...]

MoroccoWorldNews

----------


## Samir75017

*Spanning tussen Frankrijk en Turkije loopt op na uitspraken Erdogan over Macron*

*Het lyse in Parijs noemt de opmerkingen die de Turkse president Recep Tayyip Erdogan eerder op zaterdag deed over zijn Franse ambtgenoot Emmanuel Macron ‘onaanvaardbaar’. Erdogan plaatste vraagtekens bij de geestelijke gezondheid van Macron vanwege diens houding ten opzichte van moslims. 
*

Frankrijk roept zijn ambassadeur in Ankara terug voor overleg en een ontmoeting met Macron om de huidige situatie te bespreken.

*Wat valt er te zeggen over een staatshoofd dat miljoenen leden van verschillende geloofsgroepen op deze manier behandelt: ten eerste, mentale controle,” zei Erdogan in een televisietoespraak. Volgens de Turkse president heeft Macron ‘psychische checks’ nodig.

Die woorden zijn heel slecht gevallen in Parijs. ,,De opmerkingen van president Erdogan zijn onaanvaardbaar. Buitensporigheid en onbeschoftheid zijn geen methode. We eisen dat Erdogan de koers van zijn beleid verandert, omdat die in elk opzicht gevaarlijk is”, vertelde een Franse presidentile functionaris.


*Nieuwe irritatie*
Het voorstel van Macron om de seculiere waarden van zijn land te verdedigen tegen de radicale islam heeft de Turkse regering boos gemaakt. Het is een nieuwe irritatie aan een groeiende lijst van geschillen tussen de Franse leider en Erdogan.

Macron beschreef de islam deze maand als een religie die wereldwijd “in crisis” is. Hij zei dat de regering in december een wetsvoorstel zal indienen om een wet uit 1905 te verstevigen die de kerk en de staat in Frankrijk officieel scheidde.

Hij kondigde een strikter toezicht op scholing aan en een betere controle op buitenlandse financiering van moskeen. Ook beloofde hij een hardere aanpak van moslimextremisme.

Macrons opmerkingen kwamen na de onthoofding van de Franse geschiedenisleraar Samuel Paty door een 18-jarige moslimextremist. Het lyse wees zaterdag op ‘het ontbreken van condoleances en steunbetuigingen van de Turkse president na de moord op Samuel Paty’.

Ad

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Danone’s boycott in Morocco actually worked pretty well :
> 
> *Boycott-Hit Danone Posts $55 Million Loss in 2018*
> 
> The Moroccan subsidiary of Centrale Danone posted a net loss of MAD 538 million in 2018. The company’s gross revenue amounted to MAD 4.76 billion, down 27 percent compared to 2017.
> 
> Last year’s boycott on the Moroccan subsidiary of the French dairy company had a drastic impact on all activities.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Geweldig! Ik hoop dat Marokko ook alle andere westerse landen gaat boycotten. Het zou ook wederzijds moeten zijn, want een boycot voor Franse producten is een vijandige daad die moet worden beantwoord door de EU als geheel. En een land als Marokko dat zo gesteld is op westerse luxe zal daar snel spijt van krijgen. Laat ze fijn de tyfus krijgen met een boycot. En natuurlijk ook geen vrij verkeer meer met Marokko. Oh ja en vooral die in Frankrijk gebouwde TGV's weer terug naar Alstom. Die kunnen wel bij de SNCF gaan dienst doen, nu een flink aantal TGV's aan vervanging toe is. En natuurlijk een vliegverbod tussen Marokko en de EU.

----------


## Revisor

> *Spanning tussen Frankrijk en Turkije loopt op na uitspraken Erdogan over Macron*
> 
> *Het lyse in Parijs noemt de opmerkingen die de Turkse president Recep Tayyip Erdogan eerder op zaterdag deed over zijn Franse ambtgenoot Emmanuel Macron ‘onaanvaardbaar’. Erdogan plaatste vraagtekens bij de geestelijke gezondheid van Macron vanwege diens houding ten opzichte van moslims. 
> *
> 
> Frankrijk roept zijn ambassadeur in Ankara terug voor overleg en een ontmoeting met Macron om de huidige situatie te bespreken.
> 
> *Wat valt er te zeggen over een staatshoofd dat miljoenen leden van verschillende geloofsgroepen op deze manier behandelt: ten eerste, mentale controle,” zei Erdogan in een televisietoespraak. Volgens de Turkse president heeft Macron ‘psychische checks’ nodig.
> 
> ...



Erdogan heeft al op 6 oktober 2020 Macron op zijn sodemieter gegeven maar toen hielden de Fransen zich koest. Dat was 4 dagen nadat Macron aankondigde om islamitische organisaties harder aan te pakken.

Wat ook op de achtergrond speelt is dat Frankrijk al eerder oorlogsboten en/of een vliegdekschip gestuurd om Griekenland tegen de Turken te steunen.

----------


## Revisor

*Erdogan: Macrons Statement on Islam a Clear Provocation*

The Turkish president criticized his French counterpart for using xenophobia as a political tool. 

Erdogan directly accused Macron of fueling tensions by stigmatizing the French Muslim population while protecting Islamophobes and racists.

By Jasper Hamann Oct 6, 2020

Rabat  Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan lashed out at French President Emmanuel Macron over his remarks on Islam. Macron had used an October 2 speech to claim Islam was in crisis worldwide, prompting a global backlash. Erdogan joined the outrage at Macrons statements in a speech to Turkish religious workers on Tuesday, accusing Macron of disrespect and ignorance.

Erdogan called Macrons remarks on Islam an open provocation, according to state-sponsored Anadolu News Agency. The Turkish president said the remarks were especially tone-deaf as Macron spoke from a Muslim-majority neigborhood in Paris. Approximately 10-15% of Parisians are adherents of Islam and Muslims make up a majority of Paris immigrant population.

President Erdogan called Macrons statements against Islam worldwide a clear provocation. He stated that Macron was rude and had no business demanding reforms in a religion that is not his own. 
*
Erdogans analysis*

Erdogan pointed to growing xenophobia and Islamophobia in Europe as the motivation behind Macrons speech. Attacking Muslims has become one of the most important tools for European politicians to hide their failure, Erdogan told the crowd. Demonizing Islam to avoid an introspective dialogue in Europe is part of cheap tactics employed by fascist groups, he said.

While many in the Islamic world disagree with Erdogans governing style and foreign policy ambitions, his analysis of and push-back on Macrons remarks will likely garner some support. Erdogan considered the speech to be a part of domestic politics, an effort to appease increasingly Islamophobic voters who are likely to support parties opposing Macron.
European leaders who are stuck in domestic politics and failed in foreign policy try to cover up their inadequacy by targeting Islam, Erdogan stated. He accused Macron of trying to hide the crisis that France and French society face and saw the move as a push to settle accounts with Islam and Muslims.

Erdogan directly accused Macron of fueling tensions by stigmatizing the French Muslim population while protecting Islamophobes and racists. Macron, he said, is harming French society more by encouraging racism and Islamophobia and should not pretend to be a colonial governor.
*
Islam in crisis*

Macrons October 2 remarks singled out Islam as a perceived threat to French secularism. Islam is a religion that is in crisis all over the world today, we are not just seeing this in our country, the French president said. His speech mixed references to Islamic radicalism, islamic seperatism, and Islam as a whole in a problematic fashion.

Macron fed on national angst following the stabbing of several people by two Muslim immigrants near the former office of controversial satirical publication Charlie Hebdo. The stabbings followed the reprint of images of the Islamic prophet, which Muslims see as a grave offense. Amid national fear of extremism, Macron appears to make an effort to not lose xenophobic voters to the openly Islamophobic National Front.

The National Front narrowly beat Macrons party in the 2019 European Parliamentary election and has gained in approval polls since March. The French president appeared eager to reverse this trend by promoting his own brand of anti-Islam policies that are popular among Europes growing segment of xenophobic and racist voters.
*
Crisis in Europe*

Macrons focus on Islam appears to gloss over, and further mainstream, the growing extremism among Europes far-right. As Erdogan pointed out, Macrons remarks only further fuel the growing acceptance of racism in European society. 

Europe experienced a slowly growing internal awareness of its historically destructive and predatory colonialism in its museums and textbooks over the last decade. However, economic hardship and shrinking opportunities appear to again reharden opinions on the continent. Macron and other mainstream neoliberal politicians are increasingly reaching for xenophobia as a scapegoat. 

After nearly four decades of center-right neoliberal economics in Europe, the continent is left more unequal and with ever-shrinking public services. The blame for this growing crisis is the politicians who instituted those changes, not the relatively powerless Muslim minorities. 

While Erdogan receives little praise in the Islamic world, the Turkish presidents analysis of Macrons remarks is likely to garner temporary sympathy.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...r-provocation/







Dat schrijft dan een Nederlandse journalist!

----------


## Samir75017

_Macron and other mainstream neoliberal politicians are increasingly reaching for xenophobia as a scapegoat._ 

Presidential election is approaching ...

----------


## Samir75017

> *Islamophobia in France: Hashtag Calling for Boycott of French Products Goes Viral*


In Qatar lieten twee winkelketens weten dat ze de Franse producten uit de handel namen. De universiteit van Qatar kondigde op Twitter aan dat ze de Franse culturele week uitstelde.

In Koeweit werden op de sociale media beelden verspreid van Kiri- en Babybel-kaas die uit de winkelrekken werd gehaald.

In Jordani riep een oppositiepartij op de Franse producten te boycotten.

----------


## Revisor

Grappig, Frankrijk trekt haar ambasadeur terug omdat ze vinden dat Erdogan Macron beledigt. Vrijheid van meningsuiting heeft toch grenzen, de eigen ego.

----------


## Revisor

*Pakistaanse premier haalt uit naar Franse president om aanval op islam*

 Beeld AP

De Franse president Emmanuel Macron moedigt islamofobie aan, meent de Pakistaanse premier Imran Khan, door de islamitische religie aan te vallen, en niet de terroristen die geweld plegen, ongeacht of dat moslims, aanhangers van het idee van witte superioriteit of neonazis zijn.

Redactie Trouw 25 oktober 2020, 12:54

Khan uitte zijn kritiek in een reeks berichten op Twitter. Hij vindt dat de Franse president zich schuldig maakt aan polarisatie en marginalisatie, die onvermijdelijk leidt tot radicalisering. De Turkse president Recep Tayyip Erdogan haalde zaterdag ook uit naar Macron. Hij trok de psychische gezondheid van de Franse president in twijfel. Daarop riep Frankrijk zijn ambassadeur in Turkije terug naar Parijs. Een woordvoerder van Macron noemde de uitspraken van Erdogan onaanvaardbaar en sprak van buitensporigheid en onbeschoftheid.

Ook EU-buitenlandchef Josep Borrell vindt uitspraken van Erdogan onacceptabel. Borrell riep Turkije via Twitter op te stoppen met deze gevaarlijke neerwaartse spiraal van confrontatie. 

De opmerkingen van Erdogan en Khan volgen op Macrons reactie op de moord op de Franse docent Samuel Paty. De leraar werd onthoofd door een 18-jarige moslimextremist, omdat hij tijdens een les over de vrijheid van meningsuiting spotprenten van de profeet Mohammed had getoond aan zijn leerlingen.

Macron heeft onder meer gezegd dat Paty werd vermoord omdat islamisten onze toekomst willen. Hij heeft strikter toezicht op scholing en buitenlandse financiering van moskeen aangekondigd om de verspreiding van radicaal gedachtegoed tegen te gaan. Ook werkt zijn regering aan voorstellen om de wettelijke scheiding tussen kerk en staat verder te versterken.

Eerder deze maand beschreef Macron de islam als religie in crisis. Volgens Khan heeft de Franse president zonder er iets van te begrijpen de gevoelens van miljoenen moslims in Europa en wereldwijd gekrenkt. In Pakistan is blasfemie een ernstig misdrijf. Op belediging van de islam of de profeet staat de doodstraf.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/paki...slam~bf8963e8/

----------


## Oiseau

"Notre tche est immense" zei Illuminati macron , nog erger dan Le Pen.

https://dai.ly/x5le6do

https://mashable.com/2017/05/05/alt-..._cid=a-seealso

----------


## Revisor

> In Qatar lieten twee winkelketens weten dat ze de Franse producten uit de handel namen. De universiteit van Qatar kondigde op Twitter aan dat ze de Franse culturele week uitstelde.
> 
> In Koeweit werden op de sociale media beelden verspreid van Kiri- en Babybel-kaas die uit de winkelrekken werd gehaald.
> 
> In Jordani riep een oppositiepartij op de Franse producten te boycotten.




*Franse kazen uit de supermarkt gehaald: Macrons verdediging van Mohammed-cartoons leidt tot woede in de Arabische wereld*

In het Midden-Oosten wordt opgeroepen Franse producten te boycotten. Aanleiding: de woorden van de Franse president Macron bij het nationaal eerbetoon aan Samuel Paty, de leraar die door een islamistische terrorist werd vermoord omdat hij cartoons van Mohammed aan zijn klas had laten zien. ‘Wij zullen niet stoppen met spotprenten en tekeningen’, zei Macron.

Daan Kool en Rob Vreeken25 oktober 2020, 16:24

Politieagenten in Montpellier bewaken een hotel waarop een cartoon van het satirische tijdschrift Charlie Hebdo wordt geprojecteerd.Beeld AFPMet Arabische en Engelse hashtags wordt op de sociale media sinds vrijdag opgeroepen tot een boycot. Twee Qatarese supermarktketens besloten daarop alle Franse producten terug te trekken. Volgens persbureau AFP gaat het onder meer om jam van het merk St. Dalfour. Ook in Koeweit circuleerden foto’s van leeggehaalde schappen in een supermarkt. Afgaande op de afbeeldingen zullen de Koeweiti het voorlopig zonder de industrile snackkaasjes van de Franse merken Babybel, Kiri en La vache qui rit moeten stellen.

Ook ‘crmes en cosmetische producten’ van Franse makelij zullen uit de schappen worden verwijderd, zei de voorzitter van een vereniging voor distributiebedrijven tegen AFP. Daarnaast gaan zo’n 430 reisbureaus in Koeweit stoppen met het aanbieden van reizen naar Frankrijk

De Universiteit van Qatar besloot de ‘week van de Franse cultuur’ voor onbepaalde tijd uit te stellen. Volgens de universiteit maakt Frankrijk zich schuldig aan een ‘bewuste aanval op de islam en zijn symbolen’. Volgens de intergouvernementele Organisatie voor Islamitische Samenwerking, die de belangen van islamitische landen behartigt, kunnen ‘de opmerkingen van enkele Franse leiders de Frans-Islamitische banden schaden’. In Isral en Palestina werd door honderden mensen gedemonstreerd tegen de uitspraak van Macron. In de Gazastrook werden foto’s van de Franse president verbrand.
*
Recht op blasfemie*

Sinds de aanslag op Paty staan spotprenten met de islamitische profeet Mohammed opnieuw in het middelpunt van de aandacht. Het is essentieel dat die kunnen worden getoond, is de communis opinio in Frankrijk. ‘De wet is duidelijk: we hebben het recht op blasfemie, op het bekritiseren en bespotten van religies’, zei Macron eerder dit jaar. Tijdens de nationale hommage aan Paty werden op de gevels van regionale regeringsgebouwen in Toulouse en Montpellier Mohammed-cartoons van Charlie Hebdo geprojecteerd.

In de islamitische traditie is het afbeelden van de profeet verboden. ‘We accepteren niet dat onze symbolen en heiligdommen het slachtoffer worden van goedkope speculatie op de markt van de electorale politiek’, zei Ahmed Al-Tayeb, groot-imam van de gezaghebbende soenitische universiteit Al-Azhar in Egypte. Volgens Al-Tayeb maakt Frankrijk zich schuldig aan ‘een kwaadaardige aanval op de Profeet’, die een onderdeel zou zijn van ‘een systematische campagne om de Islam te betrekken bij politieke meningsverschillen’.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...reld~bf2d685e/

----------


## Oiseau

"Charlie Hebdo onder vuur voor cartoon van zwangere vrouw Macron" 3 jaar geleden.

https://www.demorgen.be/nieuws/charl....google.com%2F

nu is macron zelf bevallen van tot nu toe door hem verzwegen Islamophobie!

macron va tout casser pour de bon s'il continue...!
Jouer le jeu de la maonnerie va lui porter malheur.

----------


## Oiseau

Emmanuel Todd : La France ne peut pas avoir de politique trangre




macron probeert de zwakte van la france te verdoezelen door spierballen te tonen tegen de France Moslims.. "le danger" zit hem in het feit dat hij onschuldigen aan het criminaliseren is en dat is pas vragen om interne moeilijkheden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> "Charlie Hebdo onder vuur voor cartoon van zwangere vrouw Macron" 3 jaar geleden.


En?, heeft er al iemand al een aanslag gepleegd vanwege die cartoon?

----------


## Revisor

> En?, heeft er al iemand al een aanslag gepleegd vanwege die cartoon?



Moet die aanslag de moslims als groep aangerekend worden en daarom de inperking van hun rechten accepteren?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Moet die aanslag de moslims als groep aangerekend worden en daarom de inperking van hun rechten accepteren?


Volgens mij ken jij me goed genoeg om te weten hoe ik daarover denk.

----------


## Revisor

> Volgens mij ken jij me goed genoeg om te weten hoe ik daarover denk.



Ik heb die vraag gesteld om aan te geven waar het uiteindelijk om gaat. Voor mij is dat Frankrijk voor haar assimilatiepolitiek elke gelegenheid aangrijpt en/of creert om de rechten van moslims in te perken.

----------


## ASHELHIE

> Geweldig! Ik hoop dat Marokko ook alle andere westerse landen gaat boycotten. Het zou ook wederzijds moeten zijn, want een boycot voor Franse producten is een vijandige daad die moet worden beantwoord door de EU als geheel. En een land als Marokko dat zo gesteld is op westerse luxe zal daar snel spijt van krijgen. Laat ze fijn de tyfus krijgen met een boycot. En natuurlijk ook geen vrij verkeer meer met Marokko. Oh ja en vooral die in Frankrijk gebouwde TGV's weer terug naar Alstom. Die kunnen wel bij de SNCF gaan dienst doen, nu een flink aantal TGV's aan vervanging toe is. En natuurlijk een vliegverbod tussen Marokko en de EU.


Spijtig voor u zijn er meer landen in de wereld om mee samen te werken.
Alstom en alle andere shit hebben we niet nodig. Wij zijn miserie gewoon in onze landen.
Als alle Islamitische landen samenwerken hebben ze niemand nodig. Daarom die verdeel-en heers politiek.
Maar door de aanhoudende provocaties (vindt ik goed) zie ik in de nabije toekomst de ogen openen van alle moslims en dan is het gedaan met verdeel en heers. Wij hebben samen genoeg potentieel. En laat ze maar in hun sop gaarkoken dan.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Voor mij is dat Frankrijk voor haar assimilatiepolitiek elke gelegenheid aangrijpt en/of creert om de rechten van moslims in te perken.


Van bepaalde moslims zeer zeker. Maar die hebben dat dan ook aan zichzelf te danken, volgens mij.

----------


## Revisor

> Van bepaalde moslims zeer zeker. Maar die hebben dat dan ook aan zichzelf te danken, volgens mij.



Assimilatiepolitiek is al eerder begonnen, zonder dat een moslim dat aan zichzelf te danken heeft.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5696802

----------


## Revisor

*Rutte hekelt ’onacceptabele’ uitlatingen Erdogan richting Macron*

2 uur geleden in BINNENLAND

*DEN HAAG - Ook premier Mark Rutte vindt de woorden van de Turkse president Recep Tayyip Erdogan voor zijn Franse ambtgenoot Emmanuel Macron „onacceptabel.” Erdogan vroeg zich zaterdag, ontstemd dat Macron zich de afgelopen dagen scherp uitliet over de islam, hardop af of de Franse president wel goed bij zijn hoofd is en raadde hem aan langs de psychiater te gaan.*


Ⓒ ANP/HH

„Nederland blijft met Frankrijk pal voor de gemeenschappelijke waarden van de EU staan”, liet Rutte maandag weten in een tweet. „Voor het vrije woord en tegen extremisme en radicalisme.”

Macron heeft zich na de moord op de Franse docent Samuel Paty door een moslimextremist fel uitgesproken tegen radicalisme en voor een striktere scheiding tussen kerk en staat. Afgelopen weekend maakten onder anderen EU-president Charles Michel, EU-buitenlandchef Josep Borrell en meerdere andere Europese regeringsleiders al bezwaar tegen Erdogans uitlatingen in reactie hierop, die de Turkse president zondag nog eens herhaalde. Frankrijk noemde ze onbeschoft en riep zijn ambassadeur terug.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/8647...ichting-macron



Ach gossie, de gevoelens van Macron zijn gekwetst en nu komt Rutte hem steunen. Gevoelens van Macron tellen meer dan de gevoelens van 1.5 miljard moslims. 

Je mag alles zeggen over moslims al vertrap je hun heiligheden in naam van de vrijheid van meningsuiting maar noem je Macron een psycho dan is dat onacceptabel.

Ook dat macron deze maatregelen pas heeft bedacht na de moord op de leraar is een leugen. Zie topicdatum en datum moord.

----------


## Revisor

Wat een ongelooflijke kinderachtige teringzooi.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Assimilatiepolitiek is al eerder begonnen, zonder dat een moslim dat aan zichzelf te danken heeft.


En welke rechten worden moslims daarbij onthouden zodat die daardoor geen moslim kunnen zijn?

----------


## Revisor

> En welke rechten worden moslims daarbij onthouden zodat die daardoor geen moslim kunnen zijn?


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5696800

----------


## knuppeltje

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5696800


Dat gezichtsbedekkingsverbod was in verband met de identificatiemogelijkheid en gold voor iedereen - net als het verbod op het dragen van opvallende religieuze symbolen in openbare ambten. Of het allemaal zinnig is - is weer een andere discussie. Maar geen enkele geloofsgroep wordt daarbij achtergesteld aan een andere. 

Een hoofdoekverbod is sowieso een onzinnig en onnodig iets. Je bereikt er niets mee. Dat gezegd zijnde, betekent dat niet dat er een islamitische plicht is tot het dragen ervan. Er staat in de koran niets dat daarop wijst. Wat er wel staat is dat vrouwen met hun 'khimar' (omslagdoek) hun borsten moeten bedekken, maar dat is iets heel anders. 

Een beetje vrij vertaald staat er: Zeg tegen jullie vrouwen dat ze op straat met die omslagdoek hun tieten bedekken - want zo is het geen gezicht - en de kamelen slaan ervan op hol.

Bij de vijf pijlers van de islam - staan er geen kledingvoorschriften bij. Zolang moslims hun leven volgens die pijlers kunnen inrichten - worden zij in hun moslimzijn op geen enkele manier onderdrukt en achtergesteld aan andere geloofsgroepen. 

Maar ik vroeg je om aan te geven op welke manier moslims in Frankrijk worden belet om een oprecht gelovige moslim te kunnen zijn. Opnieuw geef je daarop geen antwoord.

----------


## Soldim

> *Erdogan: Macrons Statement on Islam a Clear Provocation*


Turkse economie zit in the slop -- afleiding gezocht.

----------


## Samir75017

*Erdogan: “I reiterate once again, Macron needs mental treatment”*

European Union should say “stop” to Macron’s hatred campaign against Muslims, said Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the opening of birthday week of prophet Muhammad, APA’s Turkey bureau reports.

“Despite Macron does not like it, I repeat again the French leader needs mental treatment. European Union should say “stop” to him,” Erdogan noted.

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Erdogan: I reiterate once again, Macron needs mental treatment*
> 
> European Union should say stop to Macrons hatred campaign against Muslims, said Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the opening of birthday week of prophet Muhammad, APAs Turkey bureau reports.
> 
> Despite Macron does not like it, I repeat again the French leader needs mental treatment. European Union should say stop to him, Erdogan noted.


En dat van een idioot die zelf duizenden moslims zonder enige geldige reden heeft laten opsluiten - en die verantwoordelijk is voor vele moslimdoden onder degenen die protesteerden tegen zijn beleid.

Je kunt wel voor de Oeigoeren opkomen, Sammy - voor mij volkomen terecht - en ik doe daar graag aan mee - maar het lijkt me toch niet juist om die turk, met al zijn misdaden tegen z'n eigen moslims, op te hemelen. Nog even los van wat hij met de Koerden uitvreet. 

Ik snap echt niets van het aanbidden door moslims hier van dergelijke figuren.

----------


## Samir75017

> En dat van een idioot die zelf duizenden moslims zonder enige geldige reden heeft laten opsluiten - en die verantwoordelijk is voor vele moslimdoden onder degenen die protesteerden tegen zijn beleid.
> 
> Je kunt wel voor de Oeigoeren opkomen, Sammy - voor mij volkomen terecht - en ik doe daar graag aan mee - maar het lijkt me toch niet juist om die turk, met al zijn misdaden tegen z'n eigen moslims, op te hemelen. Nog even los van wat hij met de Koerden uitvreet. 
> 
> Ik snap echt niets van het aanbidden door moslims hier van dergelijke figuren.


We should respect freedom of expression and opinion. Important value.

----------


## knuppeltje

> We should respect freedom of expression and opinion. Important value.


Vind ik ook. Maar liefst wel een beetje beschaafde wijze van expression of opinion. Iemand die allerlei strapatsen uithaalt een idioot vinden, past uitstekend binnen dat kader, vind ik.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat gezichtsbedekkingsverbod was in verband met de identificatiemogelijkheid en gold voor iedereen - net als het verbod op het dragen van opvallende religieuze symbolen in openbare ambten. Of het allemaal zinnig is - is weer een andere discussie. Maar geen enkele geloofsgroep wordt daarbij achtergesteld aan een andere. 
> 
> Een hoofdoekverbod is sowieso een onzinnig en onnodig iets. Je bereikt er niets mee. Dat gezegd zijnde, betekent dat niet dat er een islamitische plicht is tot het dragen ervan. Er staat in de koran niets dat daarop wijst. Wat er wel staat is dat vrouwen met hun 'khimar' (omslagdoek) hun borsten moeten bedekken, maar dat is iets heel anders. 
> 
> Een beetje vrij vertaald staat er: Zeg tegen jullie vrouwen dat ze op straat met die omslagdoek hun tieten bedekken - want zo is het geen gezicht - en de kamelen slaan ervan op hol.
> 
> Bij de vijf pijlers van de islam - staan er geen kledingvoorschriften bij. Zolang moslims hun leven volgens die pijlers kunnen inrichten - worden zij in hun moslimzijn op geen enkele manier onderdrukt en achtergesteld aan andere geloofsgroepen. 
> 
> Maar ik vroeg je om aan te geven op welke manier moslims in Frankrijk worden belet om een oprecht gelovige moslim te kunnen zijn. Opnieuw geef je daarop geen antwoord.



Lees het artikel in de geplaatste link. Ik ga het niet nog eens dunnetjes overdoen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Lees het artikel in de geplaatste link. Ik ga het niet nog eens dunnetjes overdoen.


Dat had ik dus juist op jouw verzoek gedaan. Maar dat artikel geeft geen enkele aanleiding voor mij om mijn mening te herzien.

En nogmaals - al jouw geneuzel ook niet!

----------


## Revisor

> Dat had ik dus juist op jouw verzoek gedaan. Maar dat artikel geeft geen enkele aanleiding voor mij om mijn mening te herzien.
> 
> En nogmaals - al jouw geneuzel ook niet!



Prima, wat jij wilt.

----------


## Samir75017

> Vind ik ook. Maar liefst wel een beetje beschaafde wijze van expression of opinion.


I think that he’s only adapting his discourse to Western freedom of speech/opinion.

----------


## knuppeltje

> I think that hes only adapting his discourse to Western freedom of speech/opinion.


Haha, das een goeie. Maar ik denk eerder dat hij zingt zoals hij gebekt is.

----------


## Samir75017

*Franse ambassadeur op Zweedse staatstelevisie: “Frankrijk is een moslimland”*

Frankrijk is een moslimland. Dit werd verklaard door de Franse ambassadeur in Zweden, Etienne de Gonneville, tijdens een gespannen interview in het programma “Agenda” op de nationale publieke omroep van Zweden, SVT, gisteravond.

De moslimmoord op leraar Samuel Paty – die cartoons van Mohammed liet zien terwijl hij les gaf in vrijheid van meningsuiting – heeft Frankrijk op zijn grondvesten doen schudden.

De verbale aanvallen van president Emmanuel Macron op het islamisme na de daad hebben ook een diplomatiek conflict met Turkije veroorzaakt en tot protesten in de moslimwereld geleid.

Toen de kwestie zondagavond in “Agenda” van SVT aan de orde werd gesteld, was de Franse ambassadeur in Stockholm, Etienne de Gonneville, in de studio, meldt Fria Tider.

Tijdens het interview uitte de Gonneville kennelijke irritatie over de vragen van SVT-presentator Anders Holmberg, die hij duidelijk ongevoelig vond voor moslims.

Toen Holmberg vroeg of er een risico bestond op een conflict tussen Frankrijk en de “moslimwereld”, zei de liberale ambassadeur “nee”.

“Ten eerste is Frankrijk een moslimland”, verklaarde Etienne de Gonneville, en voegde daaraan toe:

“De islam is de tweede grootste religie in Frankrijk. We hebben 4 tot 8 miljoen Franse burgers met een islamitische achtergrond. De moslims waar ik vooral naar wil luisteren zijn de Fransen”.

De liberale ambassadeur benadrukte dat het “al-Qaeda-propaganda” was die achter de moslims zit die dergelijke daden plegen, niet de islam zelf.

Etienne de Gonneville bekritiseerde ook Anders Holmberg toen de SVT journalist verklaarde dat ook moslims die niet radicaal zijn beelden van Mohammed erg beledigend vinden.

“Mensen beseffen zelden hoe beladen en moreel onduidelijk je vraag is. Dit is de valkuil die islamisten voor ons hebben gegraven. Het gesprek in dit interview gaat over de onthoofding van een Franse leraar. Nu ga je over naar iets anders, namelijk een schijnbaar debat over religie”, zei hij

Volgens de Gonneville gaat het alleen over terrorisme en niet over de islam.

“De media moeten weten hoe ze met het vraagstuk van het islamitisch terrorisme moeten omgaan en niet weer in de valkuil trappen: dat zou een belediging zijn voor de islam. De islam is een diverse religie. Degenen die we nu horen zijn mensen die zich uitspreken voor deze radicale islamitische groeperingen. We moeten ze niet meer gewicht geven dan ze hebben. Ze zijn een kleine minderheid”.

----------


## Samir75017

Nice and open-minded man. If only we had more like him.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Nice and open-minded man. If only we had more like him.


Heel veel.

----------


## Revisor

> *Franse ambassadeur op Zweedse staatstelevisie: Frankrijk is een moslimland*
> 
> Frankrijk is een moslimland. Dit werd verklaard door de Franse ambassadeur in Zweden, Etienne de Gonneville, tijdens een gespannen interview in het programma Agenda op de nationale publieke omroep van Zweden, SVT, gisteravond.
> 
> De moslimmoord op leraar Samuel Paty  die cartoons van Mohammed liet zien terwijl hij les gaf in vrijheid van meningsuiting  heeft Frankrijk op zijn grondvesten doen schudden.
> 
> De verbale aanvallen van president Emmanuel Macron op het islamisme na de daad hebben ook een diplomatiek conflict met Turkije veroorzaakt en tot protesten in de moslimwereld geleid.
> 
> Toen de kwestie zondagavond in Agenda van SVT aan de orde werd gesteld, was de Franse ambassadeur in Stockholm, Etienne de Gonneville, in de studio, meldt Fria Tider.
> ...



Een wijze man.

Maar...natuurlijk komt er een maar. Dit is maar de helft van het verhaal. Hij weet dat ook, daar is hij intelligent genoeg voor. Maar ik begrijp ook waarom hij het niet over de andere helft van het verhaal heeft. Wil je een oplossing dan zul je het hele verhaal moeten vertellen.

----------


## Revisor

> *Franse ambassadeur op Zweedse staatstelevisie: “Frankrijk is een moslimland”*
> 
> Frankrijk is een moslimland. Dit werd verklaard door de Franse ambassadeur in Zweden, Etienne de Gonneville, tijdens een gespannen interview in het programma “Agenda” op de nationale publieke omroep van Zweden, SVT, gisteravond.
> 
> De moslimmoord op leraar Samuel Paty – die cartoons van Mohammed liet zien terwijl hij les gaf in vrijheid van meningsuiting – heeft Frankrijk op zijn grondvesten doen schudden.
> 
> De verbale aanvallen van president Emmanuel Macron op het islamisme na de daad hebben ook een diplomatiek conflict met Turkije veroorzaakt en tot protesten in de moslimwereld geleid.
> 
> Toen de kwestie zondagavond in “Agenda” van SVT aan de orde werd gesteld, was de Franse ambassadeur in Stockholm, Etienne de Gonneville, in de studio, meldt Fria Tider.
> ...



Dit vind ik een geweldige zin. Hij zegt er eigenlijk mee dat het individuen zijn die niets met een strijd tussen de islamisten en Frankrijk te maken hebben. Dat is nu precies wat dde Macron en de rest van Frankrijk ervan maken en/of willen maken. Het mooie ervan is hoe diplomatiek hij zich uitdrukt. Hij zegt niets negatiefs over de Franse houding maar blijft de waarheid trouw.

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse Terroristische golf*

* ‘Zelfgeradicaliseerde’ doe-het-zelfterroristen stellen Frankrijk voor onmogelijke opgave* 

De Franse kranten staan sinds kort weer vol met islamisme en terreur. Waar komt deze nieuwe reeks aanslagen vandaan? En was de relatief terrorisme-luwe periode hiervr, achteraf bezien een intermezzo? Is Frankrijk terug bij af? 

Daan Kool 29 oktober 2020, 19:47 

 Ontzetting nabij de plek waar donderdag in Nice drie mensen bij een aanslag zijn vermoord. Tweede van rechts een familielid van de omgekomen koster van de Notre-Dame de l’Assomption.Beeld AFP 

Opnieuw hangt de acute dreiging van het islamistisch terrorisme als een donderwolk boven Frankrijk. De aanslag in de Notre-Dame de l’Assomption in Nice is de derde terreurdaad op Franse bodem in een maand. Eind september stak een 18-jarige Pakistaan bij het oude redactiegebouw van _Charlie Hebdo_ twee voorbijgangers neer. En nog maar twee weken geleden werd leraar Samuel Paty onthoofd door een 18-jarige Tsjetsjeen, omdat hij zijn klas spotprenten met de profeet Mohammed had laten zien.

Het roept herinneringen op aan 2015 en 2016. Toen ging Frankrijk gebukt onder een grootschalige aanslagengolf die honderden Fransen het leven kostte. In de jaren die daarop volgden, verdreven andere onderwerpen het terrorisme langzaam maar zeker naar de achtergrond. Om de zoveel tijd werd er weliswaar een aanslag gepleegd, maar ze volgden elkaar niet in rap tempo op en maakten relatief weinig slachtoffers. Gevoelsmatig was Frankrijk drukker met de gele hesjes en het verzet tegen de pensioenhervorming dan met jihadisten. 
*
Dreiging*

Nu de voorpagina’s van de Franse kranten weer vol staan met islamisme en terreur, dringt zich de vraag op of die terrorisme-luwe periode achteraf bezien een intermezzo was. Is Frankrijk terug bij af? En waar komt deze nieuwe reeks aanslagen vandaan?

Goed beschouwd is de terreurdreiging in Frankrijk nooit weggeweest. Nationaal antiterrorisme-aanklager Jean-Franois Ricard zei in augustus in de Franse media dat er in de maanden daarvoor ‘ten minste zes aanslagen’ waren verijdeld. Het risico op een aanslag ‘blijft buitengewoon hoog’, zei minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin diezelfde maand.

Toch beschouwden de autoriteiten het dreigingsniveau de afgelopen jaren als lager dan in 2015 en 2016. Sinds de val van het kalifaat zijn er geen grote, door IS op touw gezette aanslagen meer geweest. ‘IS is niet meer bij machte om in Frankrijk een aanslag zoals die op de Bataclan uit te voeren’, zei een anonieme bron van de inlichtingendienst eind 2019 in _Le Parisien_. ‘We brengen geen banden meer aan het licht tussen geradicaliseerden op Frans grondgebied en de propagandisten van IS.’ 

 De Franse president Emmanuel Macron bezoekt de plaats van de aanslag. Beeld Reuters 

Terroristen die met machinegeweren een concertzaal binnendringen, of met een vrachtwagen inrijden op een mensenmassa op een boulevard, lijken verleden tijd. Dat ligt niet alleen aan het wegvallen van de cordinatie vanuit IS-gebied. Noodmaatregelen die na de eerste aanslagengolf zijn ingevoerd, zoals huiszoekingen bij mensen die zelf nergens van verdacht worden, zijn sindsdien permanent in de Franse wet verankerd. 

*Potentieel doelwit*

Een massale aanslag voorbereiden en plegen is simpelweg veel moeilijker geworden. Preventieve fouilleringen bij het betreden van winkelcentra of theaters, betonblokken bij openluchtevenementen: het is allemaal staande praktijk geworden. Nog altijd patrouilleren militairen van de binnenlandse antiterreurmissie Opration Sentinelle onafgebroken bij gebouwen die als potentieel doelwit gelden. President Macron liet in een reactie op de aanslag in Nice weten dat hij het aantal militairen gaat ophogen van 3 duizend naar 7 duizend.

Tegen die context van zeer actieve inlichtingendiensten – 8.500 geradicaliseerde Fransen worden op dagelijkse basis in de gaten gehouden – en harde handhaving tekent zich een nieuw type aanslagpleger af. Die is nooit in Syri of Irak geweest en heeft geen gevechtstraining genoten. _Autoradicalisation_, zelfradicalisering, stelt de Franse autoriteiten voor een nagenoeg onmogelijke opgave. Darmanin vatte het probleem op de radio samen door de dader van de steekpartij bij het oude redactiegebouw van _Charlie Hebdo_ te omschrijven. ‘Een persoon die wij niet kennen, die een mes koopt en gaat aanvallen bij wat hij denkt dat _Charlie Hebdo_ is. De kans om zo’n aanslag te voorkomen is zo goed als nul.’ 
*
Cartoons*

Tekenend voor dit soort doe-het-zelfaanslagen is een zekere mate van amateurisme. De redactie van _Charlie Hebdo_ is al jaren weg uit de straat waar de 18-jarige dader twee mensen neerstak. De eveneens 18-jarige terrorist die Paty vermoordde, richtte na zijn daad op Twitter het woord tot de Franse president: ‘Aan Marcon (sic), leider van de ongelovigen.’

De katalysator van de huidige aanslagenreeks is het proces over de aanslag op _Charlie Hebdo_, dat in september is begonnen. Om te memoreren waar het proces over gaat, vond het satirische blad het nuttig de Mohammedcartoons opnieuw af te drukken. De ‘aan Al-Qaida gelieerde organisatie’ Thabat riep daarop op tot ‘een individuele jihad’ met ‘steekwapens’ als mogelijk wapen en ‘kerken’ als potentieel doelwit.

Na de moord op Paty ging president Macron pal staan voor het recht op het afdrukken van spotprenten en het ridiculiseren van religies – met inbegrip van de islam. Dat is hem in delen van de islamitische wereld op meer dan felle reacties komen te staan. Macron moest zijn excuses aanbieden, of anders ‘de gevolgen aanvaarden’, vond de Qatarese eigenaar van voetbalclub Malaga, Abdullah ben Nasser Al-Thani. De voormalig premier van Maleisi, Mahathir Mohamad, tweette na de aanslag in Nice dat moslims ‘’het recht hebben om kwaad te zijn en miljoenen Fransen te doden vanwege bloedvergieten uit het verleden’.

Over de vraag of dat soort uitspraken tot aanslagen leiden, zal in Frankrijk ongetwijfeld nog stevig worden gedebatteerd. Wat in ieder geval tot aanslagen leidt, zijn aanslagen: in Sartrouville werd woensdag een mogelijke terreurdaad verijdeld nadat de vader van de potentile dader de politie had ingelicht. Zijn zoon wilde ‘net als in Nice doen’.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...gave~b46b9e1f/



En van de betere analyses.

----------


## Samir75017

> Dit vind ik een geweldige zin. Hij zegt er eigenlijk mee dat het individuen zijn die niets met een strijd tussen de islamisten en Frankrijk te maken hebben. Dat is nu precies wat dde Macron en de rest van Frankrijk ervan maken en/of willen maken. Het mooie ervan is hoe diplomatiek hij zich uitdrukt. Hij zegt niets negatiefs over de Franse houding maar blijft de waarheid trouw.


He’s not *howling with the wolves* and uses a positive and inclusive rhetoric.

----------


## Samir75017

*Franse politie schiet in Avignon aanvaller met mes dood*

*Een mogelijke moslimterrorist* is door de politie in het Zuid-Franse Avignon doodgeschoten. 

[...]

Sources : all newspapers. 

Truth was :

*Doodgeschoten gewapende man Avignon was rechtsextremist die Arabische winkelier bedreigde* 

De 33-jarige gewapende man die donderdagochtend in Avignon werd doodgeschoten door de Franse politie had vlak daarvoor een Noord-Afrikaanse winkelier bedreigd.

Eerder meldden diverse media dat de man "Allahu akbar" zou hebben geroepen.

"Hij riep nooit Allah Akbar. Hij was niet gewapend met een mes. De man komt oorspronkelijk uit Arles, woonde in Avignon en heeft niets te maken met de islamitische religie.", aldus de officier van justitie Philippe Gumas vanochtend tegenover de Franse pers.

De politie vroeg de man zijn pistool te laten vallen, maar hij gaf geen gehoor. De politie gebruikte eerst een flitsgranaat, maar dit had geen effect op hem. De man bleef ondanks waarschuwingen, met het wapen in de hand, naar de agenten oprukken", aldus Gumas.

"Toen de man een paar meter van hen verwijderd was, opende de politie het vuur.", voegde hij toe. Naar verluidt werden ten minste zeven of acht schoten afgevuurd.

----------


## Samir75017

_De katalysator van de huidige aanslagenreeks is het proces over de aanslag op Charlie Hebdo, dat in september is begonnen. Om te memoreren waar het proces over gaat, vond het satirische blad het nuttig de Mohammedcartoons opnieuw af te drukken._ 

Thats it.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*Analyse Frankrijk*

Woede in Frankrijk na aanslag in Nice: ‘De islamisten haten alles van ons’

Bron : *Trouw* - 29 oktober 2020


Fransen steken kaarsen aan bij de kerk in Nice waar donderdag drie mensen werden neergestoken. Beeld EPA

*De aanslag op een kerk in Nice versterkt de consensus over de strategie van de regering. Frankrijk wil afrekenen met de ideologie achter het geweld.*

Over het karakter van de aanval is niet lang getwijfeld. De man die rond negen uur opdook met een mes in de Notre-Dame basiliek in Nice, vermoordde drie bezoekers. Een slachtoffer werd gedeeltelijk onthoofd. De dader, een illegale Tunesir, werd neergeschoten door de politie en ging op de brancard door met het aanroepen en prijzen van Allah.

Het is de vierde islamistische aanslag dit jaar in Frankrijk, nog geen twee weken na de onthoofding van de leraar Samuel Paty in de Parijse voorstad Conflans-Sainte-Honorine.

In veel reacties klinkt getergdheid en woede door. Woede over islamitische activisten die na de moord op Samuel Paty op 16 oktober voortdurend waarschuwden voor een dreigende golf van ‘islamofobie’. Woede ook over wat wordt gezien als gebrek aan begrip in het buitenland. Moslims zouden in Frankrijk onnodig worden geprovoceerd met cartoons van de profeet Mohammed. Een voorbeeld uit een lange rij kwam van de Nederlandse CDA’er Wim van de Camp. Van de Camp liet woensdag weten dat je dat de vrijheid van meningsuiting prudent moet gebruiken. En dat het bewust beledigen van andermans religie daar niet onder valt.

Maar de gelovigen in de Notre-Dame basiliek waren geen tekenaars, benadrukt de hoofdredacteur van het blad _L’Express_, Anne Rosencher. De bezoekers van poptempel Bataclan in november 2015 waren dat evenmin. De priester Jacques Hamel - die acht maanden later de keel werd doorgesneden in zijn eigen kerk - heeft zich nooit over de profeet uitgelaten. Het paar agenten dat, in dezelfde zomer als Hamel, voor de ogen van hun peuter met een mes werd afgeslacht in het stadje Magnanville bezondigde zich ook niet aan islamkritiek. En hetzelfde geldt voor vele andere terreurdoden die zijn te betreuren sinds januari 2015. Zij hadden allemaal niets te maken met satire.

*‘Zij doden ons om wat wij denken’*

‘Het gaat niet alleen om karikaturen’, twitterde Rosencher. ‘Het gaat ook om synagogen en kerken, om de gelijkheid tussen man en vrouw, om onze oude en recente geschiedenis, om onze cultuur en onze gewoonten: de islamisten haten alles van ons.’

Wie blijft volhouden dat jihadisten doden omdat ze worden geprovoceerd, begrijpt het niet, meent ook de filmmaakster en schrijfster Caroline Fourest. Fourest richt zich speciaal tot de Amerikaanse krant _The Washington Post_ die zij van vooringenomenheid beschuldigt. ‘Zij doden ons om wat wij denken, om waar wij in geloven, om wie wij zijn. De haters bevinden zich aan hun kant, niet aan de onze.’

Het is wel zo dat Frankrijk zijn seculiere waarden veel nadrukkelijker verdedigt dan andere westerse staten, waardoor het land een favoriet doelwit van jihadisten is geworden. Daarom vervult niet meer Amerika, maar inmiddels Frankrijk de rol van ‘de grote Satan van de politieke islam’, aldus minister van financin Bruno le Maire.

In verschillende islamitische landen worden Franse producten geboycot, nadat president Emmanuel Macron vorige week tijdens het nationale eerbetoon aan Samuel Paty had verklaard dat er over de vrijheid van meningsuiting niet te onderhandelen valt. ‘Wij zullen geen duimbreed toegeven’, waarschuwde Macron donderdag weer, maar nu voor de kerk in Nice.

‘Islamisten moeten zich dag en nacht onveilig voelen in Frankrijk’, verklaarde het staatshoofd eerder achter de schermen volgens de meestal goed genformeerde _Le Canard Enchan_. ‘De republiek is een beste meid, maar zij laat zich niet verkrachten.’

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*Opinie Aanslagen*



De aanslag in Nice laat zien: de islam bevat wel degelijk elementen die tot geweld kunnen inspireren

Bron : *Trouw* - 29 oktober 2020 - *Kaj Brens*

*In de zoektocht naar wat daders bezielt van aanslagen zoals donderdag in Nice en op docent Samuel Paty, wordt vaak miskend dat er een relatie kan zijn met de islam. Noem zulk geweld bij de naam. Alleen door er eerlijk over te zijn, kan je dit probleem aanpakken, stelt historicus Kaj Brens.*

Na de aanslag op Charlie Hebdo in januari 2015 brak wereldwijd een debat uit over de oorzaak van deze gruweldaad. Voor velen waren de moorden op de redactieleden van het satirische blad geen product van religie, maar van sociaal-economische omstandigheden, uitsluiting, discriminatie, sociale achterstand of een falend westers buitenlandbeleid.

Tijdens het Kamerdebat naar aanleiding van de aanslag zei Alexander Pechtold: “Het is u misschien opgevallen dat ik in mijn bijdrage het woord ‘islam’ nog niet gebruikt heb. Dat moet nu wel. Niet omdat wij dat willen, maar omdat terroristen een verband met de islam hebben gelegd. Alleen zij zijn hiervoor verantwoordelijk…” Bij aanslagen zoals donderdag in Nice en de onthoofding van de Franse ‘godslasteraar’ Samuel Paty, speelt dit soort sentiment steeds een rol. Het onderwerp islam wordt te vaak genegeerd.

Na de aanslag op de leraar Paty wilde programmamaker Karim Amghar in radioprogramma ‘Dit is de Dag’ met Tijs van den Brink de aanslag expliciet loskoppelen van religie. De werkelijke reden voor aanslagen als deze zijn volgens hem sociaal-economische status, verstandelijke beperkingen, psychische stoornissen en racisme. De islam zou worden misbruikt door figuren als de achttienjarige Tsjetsjeen, die de gruwelmoord op Paty pleegde. “Ik kan nergens iets vinden dat dit goedkeurt, dus dit heeft nul te maken met mijn religie”, aldus Amghar.

De status van een godslasteraar is in de islam op z’n minst zeer omstreden. In de hadith en de biografie van Mohammed worden bespotters en andere figuren die Mohammed of Allah beledigen, vermoord of verminkt. Ook wordt godslastering (ook wel blasfemie) vaak gezien als een daad van geloofsafval (ridda). Alle islamitische rechtsscholen (madhhabs) op n na zijn het er over eens dat op blasfemie de doodstraf staat – ook voor niet-moslims.

In een kwart van de islamitische landen zijn er wetten tegen godslastering of geloofsafval. In dertien daarvan – Brunei, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, Maleisi, Malediven, Mauritani, Nigeria, Qatar, Saudi-Arabi, Soedan, de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten en Jemen – staat er de doodstraf op. Al deze landen baseren hun strafrecht op sharia. Toen de Pakistaanse gouverneur Salmaan Taseer het opnam voor de vermeende godslasteraar Asia Bibi, werd hij samen met een minister op klaarlichte dag vermoord door zijn eigen lijfwacht, Mumtaz Qadri. Tienduizenden Pakistanen bezochten Qadri’s begrafenis. Hij wordt nog steeds vereerd als martelaar. Dat de islam wordt gezien als een mogelijke oorzaak van dergelijk geweld is dus niet vergezocht.

*Ideologie*

Het stereotype beeld dat zulke aanslagen enkel worden gepleegd door onopgeleide, gemarginaliseerde of mentaal beperkte jongeren, klopt niet, blijkt uit diepgravend onderzoek van politicoloog Robert Pape. “Over het algemeen zijn zelfmoordterroristen zelden sociaal gesoleerde, psychisch gestoorde of economische achtergestelde individuen, maar vaak juist goed opgeleide, sociaal gentegreerde en zeer bekwame mensen…”, constateert de Amerikaanse wetenschapper.

Ook uit onderzoek van hoogleraar Azeem Ibrahim blijkt dat zaken als uitsluiting, armoede en sociale achterstand op zichzelf geen goede verklaring zijn voor terrorisme. Marginalisatie in combinatie met een ideologie die geweld legitimeert, verheerlijkt en aanmoedigt lijkt een betere verklaring.

Die ideologie die geweld rationaliseert en aanmoedigt is niet de islam, maar een specifieke, fundamentalistische interpretatie van de islam, ook wel het islamofascisme genoemd.

Het is dus onverstandig om de 1,6 miljard moslims als schuldigen aan te wijzen, maar ook om te beweren dat er helemaal geen fundamentalistisch of gewelddadig element te vinden is in deze religie.

Alleen door eerlijk te zijn over waar het probleem ligt, kan je het oplossen.

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*NIEUWS ANTI-FRANS PROTEST*

Oud-premier Maleisi kent moslims recht toe miljoenen Fransen te doden

Bron : *de Volkskrant* - 29 oktober 2020 - *Sacha Kester*


Een portret van de Franse president Emmanuel Macron wordt in brand gestoken tijdens een demonstratie in Mogadishu, Somali. Beeld Reuters

*Door de Franse wandaden in het verleden hebben moslims het recht miljoenen Fransen te doden. Dat heeft Mahathir Mohamad, oud-premier van Maleisi (1981-2003 en 2018-2020), donderdag verklaard op Twitter.*

Hij deed dat enkele uren nadat in Nice drie doden en meerdere gewonden waren gevallen bij een vermoedelijke terreurdaad  en bijna twee weken na de onthoofding van de leraar Samuel Paty omdat hij spotprenten van de profeet Mohammed in de klas had getoond.

Mohamed, die op Twitter 1,3 miljoen volgers heeft, deed zijn uitspraak in een lange reeks tweets over de aanslagen en het gebrek aan respect dat Frankrijk zou hebben voor de moslimgemeenschap. De tweet is inmiddels verwijderd, maar het is niet het eerste protest uit de islamitische wereld: de hele week wordt er al gedemonstreerd tegen de Franse president Macron en zijn vermeende aanval op de islam en de profeet.

Zo werd hij in Iran op de voorpagina van de conservatieve krant _Vatan-e Emrooz_ de Demon van Parijs genoemd, en werd geschreven dat Franse extremisten korans hadden verbrand. In Dhaka, Bangladesh, gingen dinsdag tienduizenden mensen de straat op die schreeuwden dat Macron Satan aanbad. Bij de Franse ambassade in Bagdad, Irak, werden een pop van Macron en de Franse vlag in brand gestoken en ook in Pakistan, Turkije, India, Somali en Gaza waren protesten. De Turkse president Erdogan zei dat Macron een psychiatrische behandeling nodig heeft, en zowel in Turkije als in de Arabische wereld is opgeroepen om Franse producten te boycotten. Veel mensen hebben over hun profielfoto op sociale media de woorden respect Mohammed geplaatst.

In tegenstelling tot de Maleisische ex-premier benadrukken de meeste moslims in interviews of op sociale media dat zij geweld verwerpen. Maar ze zijn woedend dat Frankrijk niets zal doen om het publiceren van spotprenten van de profeet Mohammed tegen te houden. Ook de maatregelen tegen islamitische organisaties na de onthoofding van Paty vallen slecht in de moslimwereld.

*Vrijheid, gelijkheid, broederschap*

Het zijn vooral de woorden van Macron die in het verkeerde keelgat zijn geschoten, zowel op de markten in Afghanistan als in de villawijken in de Golfregio. Afgelopen zondag richtte hij zich op sociale media tot de islamitische wereld. De vrijheid, die koesteren wij. De gelijkheid, daar staan we garant voor. De broederschap beleven wij op intense wijze. Wij zullen nooit toegeven. Begin deze maand had hij zich al uitgesproken over de crisis binnen de islam en de noodzaak buitenlandse invloeden in Frankrijk te beperken.

Macron gaf ook toe dat het Franse koloniale verleden heeft bijgedragen aan de problemen waar het land nu voor staat, en dat in de wijken waar veel moslims wonen economische problemen en onderwijsachterstand disproportioneel zijn. Maar dat werd in de woede niet gehoord. Volgens de islamitische universiteit Al Azhar in Caro waren de woorden van Macron genoeg om de gevoelens van twee miljard moslims in de wereld te doen ontvlammen.

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*PEILING ISLAMITISCHE GEMEENSCHAP EN SPOTPRENTEN*

‘Ik zie dergelijke spotprenten als provocatie, maar haal mijn schouders erover op’

Bron : *de Volkskrant* - 30 oktober 2020 - *Wafa Al Ali*


*Een portret van Nida- gemeenteraadslid Nourdin el Ouali.* Beeld Hollandse Hoogte / ANP

*Na de onthoofding van de Franse leraar Samuel Paty (en daaropvolgende aanslagen uit naam van de islam) ontstond een verhit debat over spotprenten en de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Macron en Rutte zeggen niet te zullen zwichten. Hoe kijken Nederlandse moslims hier tegenaan?*

*Aynur Bilgic (geestelijk islamitisch verzorger)*: ‘De islam keurt geweld en terrorisme af. Zelf vind ik het ook verschrikkelijk wat er is gebeurd. Tegelijkertijd is het pijnlijk hoe Macron dit aanpakt. Hij omarmt niet alle burgers van Frankrijk, maar duwt de gewone moslims in hetzelfde hokje als de aanslagplegers, ondanks dat veel moslims herhaaldelijk aangeven dat ze hier niet achter staan. Als moslim krijg je geen tijd om gewelddadige incidenten af te keuren. De aanval wordt meteen geopend, door moslims in het hokje ‘onaangepast’ te stoppen’

*Contactorgaan Moslims en Overheid, in een persbericht over de aanval in Nice*: ‘Wij hebben een hardnekkige vijand. Laat ons verenigen om deze tragedie te boven te komen en overwinnen. Het is een laffe en onmenselijke daad waarmee zij de samenleving willen ontwrichten, mensen angst aanjagen en bevolkingsgroepen tegen elkaar opzetten.’

*Nourdin El Ouali (raadslid in Rotterdam namens NIDA, een politieke partij met islamitische inslag)*: ‘Dat de maatschappelijke discussie over spotprenten zich alleen richt op moslims, is onderdeel van een groter probleem. We verkeren in een negatieve spiraal van ongelijkheid, wantrouwen en extremisme, die we moeten doorbreken. Daarvoor moeten we het hebben over de vraag waarom er berhaupt een verbod is op belediging of het zaaien van haat. _Hara-Kiri,_ de voorganger van het blad _Charlie Hebdo_, werd verboden omdat generaal Charles De Gaulle werd bespot. Waarom is de ene belediging wel verboden en de andere niet?’

*Emine Ugur (ambtenaar bij een grote gemeente, roert zich op Twitter in het islamdebat)*: ‘Ik zie dergelijke spotprenten als provocatie, maar ik haal mijn schouders erover op en ga door. Uit alle dingen waar we ons als moslims druk over zouden moeten maken, staan spotprenten voor mij op een lage plek. Het is een detail. De betreffende spotprenten gaan bewust over grenzen, ook over de grenzen van satire. Ze zijn een symptoom van moslimhaat. Daar zit voor mij de crux en daar horen we ons zorgen over te maken en onze stem over te laten horen in plaats van dat we emotioneel gaan reageren op een cartoon.’

*Aynur Bilgic*: ‘In de media is veel begrip voor de vrijheid van meningsuiting, maar dat begrip is selectief. Bepaalde meningen mogen niet meedoen. Dat is dubbele moraliteit. Het zet me aan het denken of mensenrechten inderdaad voor iedereen hetzelfde zijn. Als moeder van drie adolescente moslims vind ik dat moeilijk. Zij willen gelijk burgerschap en gelijke waardering. Het publieke debat houdt geen rekening met de identiteitsontwikkeling van jongeren.’

*Nourdin El Ouali*: ‘Waarom is de vrijheid van meningsuiting opeens absoluut zodra het gaat over het beledigen van iets wat zo dierbaar en waardevol is voor een al gemarginaliseerde groep?’

*Emine Ugur*: ‘Ik ben niet van het verontschuldigen of afstand nemen. Waarom zou ik afstand nemen van iets waar ik niets mee te maken heb? Ik snap de vraag om afkeuring wel, maar daarachter gaat een vooroordeel schuil. Elke moslim wordt als potentile terrorist beschouwd, tenzij het tegendeel wordt bewezen. Ik geloof ook niet dat het ooit genoeg zal zijn. De mensen die afstand eisen, geloven dat geweld inherent is aan islam en moslims.’

*Abou Hafs, activistische internetimam, op Twitter*: ‘Als vrijheid misbruikt wordt om onze geliefde Profeet (vrede zij met hem) te bespotten, laat de wereld dan weten dat die vrijheid geen andere plek verdient dan de onderkant van onze schoenzool!’

*Nourdin El Ouali*: ‘Ik snap niet waarom president Macron sommige Franse moslimorganisaties verboden verklaart. Zulke organisaties zijn bondgenoten in de strijd tegen extremisme. De Franse heksenjacht op moslims voedt de ongelijkheid en het extremisme.’

*Emine Ugur*: ‘De meeste Europese leiders zien moslims nog niet echt als onderdeel van hun samenleving. Het zijn eerder gasten die zijn blijven hangen en nu getolereerd moeten worden. Dat zorgt voor vervreemding bij mij en mijn generatiegenoten. De reacties van Macron en Rutte bevestigen dat moslims niet als onderdeel van de samenleving worden gezien.’

*Aynur Bilgic*: ‘We moeten de grenzen van de vrijheid van meningsuiting bespreekbaar maken. Iedereen verdient veiligheid, respect en gelijkheid. Die spotprenten wakkeren polarisatie aan. Wat we nodig hebben, is wederzijds begrip. Dat is onze achilleshiel. Daar moeten we aan werken.’

.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> _De katalysator van de huidige aanslagenreeks is het proces over de aanslag op Charlie Hebdo, dat in september is begonnen. Om te memoreren waar het proces over gaat, vond het satirische blad het nuttig de Mohammedcartoons opnieuw af te drukken._ 
> 
> Thats it.


Nee dat was het niet.

Je vergeet te melden dat om te memoreren waar dit proces over gaat, een paar personen anderen de keel hebben doorgesneden ... wel volledig blijven.

----------


## Samir75017

> Nee dat was het niet.


Yes it was ! It was calm and quiet in France until CH decided to republish the offensive and insulting cartoons. That’s a fact. 

Nothing will ever justify the reactions but it would be wiser to appease instead of deliberately offending and insulting.

----------


## Soldim

> Nothing will ever justify the reactions but it would be wiser to appease instead of provoking, offending, and insulting.


Why would it be wise to give in to the dogmas of Islamic fascists?

----------


## Samir75017

> Why would it be wise to give in to the dogmas of Islamic fascists?


I don’t see how not insulting someone’s faith would be giving in to fascism. 

Bizarre. Once again.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Yes it was ! It was calm and quiet in France until CH decided to republish the offensive and insulting cartoons. Thats a fact. 
> 
> Nothing will ever justify the reactions but it would be wiser to appease instead of deliberately offending and insulting.


Door je voortdurend druk te maken over de aanleiding ben je deze actie wel aan het rechtvaardigen. Nothing ever justiofies ... well you are working quite hard for it.

Dat heb je wellicht niet door, maar zo komt dat wel op mij over. 
Je lunt met even veel recht zeggen dat er niets aan de hand was totdat iemand iemand anders vermoorde. 

Je legt heel veel schuld bij CH en hebt met geen woord gerept over de verantwoordelijkheid van de dader(s). Lekker makkelijk, lekker gemakzuchtig, lekker slachtofferachtig.

----------


## Soldim

> I dont see how not insulting someones faith would be giving in to fascism.


Can concepts or objects really be insulted?




> Bizarre. Once again.


It takes one to know one  :hihi:

----------


## Samir75017

> Door je voortdurend druk te maken over de aanleiding ben je deze actie wel aan het rechtvaardigen. Nothing ever justiofies ... well you are working quite hard for it.
> 
> Dat heb je wellicht niet door, maar zo komt dat wel op mij over. 
> Je lunt met even veel recht zeggen dat er niets aan de hand was totdat iemand iemand anders vermoorde. 
> 
> Je legt heel veel schuld bij CH en hebt met geen woord gerept over de verantwoordelijkheid van de dader(s). Lekker makkelijk, lekker gemakzuchtig, lekker slachtofferachtig.


I come with chronological facts. You come with false accusations on my person. 

Useless blabla. Not worth my time.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> I come with chronological facts. You come with false accusations on my person. 
> 
> Useless blabla. Not worth my time.



Je 'vergeet' voor het gemak n chronologisch feitje te benoemen en te waarderen, nl. dat iemand iemand anders heeft vermoord.


Je bent aan het framen en zielig aan het doen. Om maar de aandacht af te leiden van het gegeven dat er iemand iemand anders de keel heeft doorgesneden.

Het gebruikelijke gedraai ... gaap.

----------


## Samir75017

From this day on, no headscarved women allowed in the supermarket. 

Vival = Big French Group franchise. 

https://www.midilibre.fr/amp/2020/10...he-9172811.php

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Imam Blauwe Moskee wil wetgeving tegen beledigen Mohammed

Bron : *het Parool* - 30 oktober 2020 - *Bas Soetenhorst*


*Yassin Elforkani.* BEELD JITSKE SCHOLS

*De vrijheid om de profeet Mohammed te beledigen moet worden ingeperkt met wetgeving. Dat zegt Yassin Elforkani, imam van de Blauwe Moskee in Nieuw-West.*

In zijn vrijdagpreek ging hij in op de gespannen situatie in Frankrijk na een aantal terreuraanslagen. Hij vertelde over een gesprek dat hij donderdag had met een jonge moslim, die begrip toonde voor de aanvallen. Ik schrok daarvan, want met alles wat ik in me heb verwerp ik de aanslagen, aldus Elforkani in een toelichting.

Zoals ik in het verleden steevast aanslagen heb veroordeeld. Maar toen zei hij: Yassin, leg me nou dit eens uit: als onze Joodse broeders worden aangevallen is dat al snel antisemitisme en dat wordt niet toegestaan. Dat begrijp ik. Maar waarom valt het beledigen van de profeet dan onder de vrijheid van meningsuiting? Dat zette me aan het denken.

Elforkani hoopt met zijn oproep een discussie op gang te brengen in de Tweede Kamer. Door die beledigingen van de islam ontstaan een hele negatieve dynamiek en een giftige sfeer in de samenleving, met alle risicos van dien. Daar moeten we van af. We komen er niet uit als we blijven wijzen op de vrijheid van meningsuiting en dat je alles moet kunnen zeggen. Het lijkt een wedstrijd wie het hardste de islam kan beledigen.

*Zwichten voor terreur?*

Elforkani vindt niet dat wetgeving die de islam beschermt tegen beledigingen moet worden gezien als het zwichten voor terreur. Het beledigen van de islam is niet van vandaag of gisteren. Je moet dit los zien van de aanslagen in Frankrijk. Het punt is dat we in Nederland nu langs elkaar heen praten. Moslims zeggen: dit heeft niets met de islam te maken. En rechtse partijen zeggen: dit is nu de islam.

Wetgeving en politiek debat zijn juist een goed antwoord op terrorisme. Je geeft ermee een signaal af: zo doen we dat in een democratie.

Daar komt bij dat er steeds minder aandacht is voor islamofobie bij de autoriteiten. Ik maak me zorgen waar dit allemaal toe leidt, als ik het sentiment onder vooral jongere moslims proef. De profeet wordt beledigd in een context van discriminatie van moslims op de arbeidsmarkt en het beledigen van moslims. Dat maakt het nog grimmiger en complexer.

Tegelijkertijd vind ik dat islamitische organisaties de schroom van zich af moeten werpen en naar de rechter moeten stappen als ze zich beledigd voelen. Dan kun je toetsen of het wel door de beugel kan. Het heeft geen zin te blijven hangen in boosheid.

.

----------


## Revisor

Ik mag die imam niet, ik moet helaas toegeven dat ik het met hem eens ben. Ik hou er alleen niet van om speciale wetten te maken om moslims te beschermen. Ik ben er ook tegen dat joden en/of homos door speciale wetgeving beschermd moeten worden.

De reeds bestaande wetgeving zoals strafbaarheid van belediging, smaad en laster zou toereikend moeten zijn.

Het is overduidelijk dat wilders moslims beledigt, maar door de rechtse samenleving wordt dit niet meer als zodanig gezien. Kritiek uiten moet altijd kunnen, maar dan graag zakelijk en inhoudelijk en niet continu beledigingen en vernederingen onder het mom van kritiek en vrijheid van meningsuiting de wereld ingooien.

----------


## Revisor

We moeten gewoon erkennen dat we niets weten wat de psychische gesteldheid is van deze daders. De hele discussie doet men alsof het aan het geloof en/of organisaties ligt. Dat verband is niet aangetoond.

Ik blijf erbij dat het meestal gemarginaliseerde jonge mensen zijn die om wat voor oorzaak psychisch niet helemaal stabiel zijn. Als je die mensen in hun diepste heilige blijft tarten dan zal iemand uit de omvangrijke islamitische gemeenschap doorslaan.

Ik heb een hekel aan politici en andere handelaren in angst die dat uitmelken om de hele islamitische gemeenschap er voor verantwoordelijk te houden.

Door die daden van die individuen, die meestal dood worden geschoten, wordt daarnaast ook de hele islamitische gemeenschap gestraft door bijvoorbeeld de cartoons weer te publiceren. Wat is dit voor een domme methode?

Dat is symboolpolitiek van we laten ons niet klein krijgen maar wel ten koste van de hele islamitische gemeenschap. Maar door wie wil je je niet klein laten krijgen? De onstabiele personen of de islamitische gemeenschap?

Je niet klein laten krijgen door een onstabiele persoon is de strijd aangaan met mensen die niet helemaal 100 % zijn. Dat ga je verliezen. Zeker als je dat de gehele islamitische gemeenschap aanrekent.

Wat kun je de islamitische gemeenschap verwijten? Dat ze zich beledigd voelen door de karikaturen? Dat was toch het doel toch ook van die cartoons? Of willen ze net zo lang doorgaan totdat een moslim er niet meer door beledigd wordt? Maar dat zal ok ervoor zorgen dat er continu onstabiele personen door zullen slaan.

----------


## Samir75017

*Free speech has limits, Canada's Trudeau says*

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau defended free speech on Friday, but added that it was "not without limits" and should not "arbitrarily and needlessly hurt" certain communities.

"We will always defend freedom of expression," Mr Trudeau said in response to a question about the right to show a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad, as Charlie Hebdo magazine did.
"But freedom of expression is not without limits," he added. "We owe it to ourselves to act with respect for others and to seek not to arbitrarily or unnecessarily injure those with whom we are sharing a society and a planet." 

Distancing himself from the position of French President Emmanuel Macron, Mr Trudeau pleaded for a "careful" use of freedom of expression.

BusinessTimes

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Slect idee, wetgeving om breed respect af te dwingen voor imaginaire vriendjes.

----------


## Samir75017

> *Free speech has limits, Canada's Trudeau says*
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau defended free speech on Friday, but added that it was "not without limits" and should not "arbitrarily and needlessly hurt" certain communities.
> 
> "We will always defend freedom of expression," Mr Trudeau said in response to a question about the right to show a caricature of the Prophet Muhammad, as Charlie Hebdo magazine did.
> "But freedom of expression is not without limits," he added. "We owe it to ourselves to act with respect for others and to seek not to arbitrarily or unnecessarily injure those with whom we are sharing a society and a planet." 
> 
> Distancing himself from the position of French President Emmanuel Macron, Mr Trudeau pleaded for a "careful" use of freedom of expression.
> 
> BusinessTimes


2006

*French President Jacques Chirac has condemned as "overt provocation" decisions to reprint cartoons satirising the Prophet Muhammad.*


As another French publication printed the cartoons, Mr Chirac said any subject matter that could hurt other people's convictions should be avoided.

President Chirac said freedom of expression was one of the foundations of the French republic but should not be abused. He called for tolerance and for all beliefs to be respected.

*Anything that can hurt the convictions of another, particularly religious convictions, must be avoided," he said. "Freedom of expression must be exercised in a spirit of responsibility*.

*I condemn all manifest provocation that might dangerously fan passions."

BBC

----------


## Oiseau

Ik heb een vraag : we hebben ook onzichtbaar Moslims ( Djin Moslims) en hoe gaat monsieur macron ze bestrijden?

Georganiseerd Moslims ? waar zijn ze? 
buiten een moskee voor het verrichten van Salaat of op reis naar Mekka heb ik ze niet georganiseerd gezien.. 
Daar waar ze de verkiezingen hebben gewonnen zijn ze uitgeroeid.

Alleen de Taliban in hun natuurlijk omgeving zijn georganiseerd maar buiten hun bergen in Afghanistan gaan ze niet op avontuur.


Wie gaan de Fransen eigenlijk hard aanpakken? 

ik denk zichzelf en Le monde voor de Fransen nog kleiner maken.

----------


## Revisor

> 2006
> 
> *French President Jacques Chirac has condemned as "overt provocation" decisions to reprint cartoons satirising the Prophet Muhammad.*
> 
> 
> As another French publication printed the cartoons, Mr Chirac said any subject matter that could hurt other people's convictions should be avoided.
> 
> President Chirac said freedom of expression was one of the foundations of the French republic but should not be abused. He called for tolerance and for all beliefs to be respected.
> 
> ...


...

Wie in 2017 voorspeld zou hebben dat Macron door een aanzienlijk deel van de wereld zou gaan worden gezien als islamofobe hardliner die erop uit is alle moslims op hun ziel te trappen, zou voor gek zijn verklaard. Destijds luidde de algemene opvatting dat de mondiale opmars van het rechts-populisme voorlopig was gestuit door een jonge progressief-liberale Fransman.

Drienhalf jaar later wordt Macron in n adem genoemd met de leider van de PVV. ‘Macron en Wilders, de twee gezichten van haat en racisme in Europa’, kopte de Engelstalige Turkse krant _Daily Sabah_. Hoe kan het dat de Franse president ineens wordt gezien als de grote boeman van de moslims? 
*
Rechtser dan verwacht*

Een eerste constatering is dat Macron zich heeft ontpopt tot een aanmerkelijk rechtsere president dan op grond van zijn verkiezingscampagne mocht worden verwacht. Dat geldt ook voor zijn ideen over een adequate bestrijding van de radicale islam. ‘Als we over de islam debatteren, halen we vaak alles door elkaar’, zei hij in 2016 nog. ‘Dat debat iedere keer nieuw leven inblazen als er een aanslag is, is gekkenwerk.’

Dat diezelfde Macron na de moord op Samuel Paty tamelijk rcksichtslos opdracht gaf tot de ontmanteling van een aantal islamitische stichtingen, heeft bij Franse moslims tot opgetrokken wenkbrauwen geleid. De regering kondigde bovendien ‘controlebezoeken’ aan bij vijftig islamitische organisaties. In veel gevallen is onduidelijk wat die precies verkeerd hebben gedaan. Volgens zijn critici maakt Macron zo ook vredelievende moslims verdacht, een valkuil waar hij als presidentskandidaat juist voor waarschuwde.

De harde maatregelen - de Angelsaksische pers sprak al snel van een ‘crackdown’ - zijn niet de enige aanleiding voor de anti-Macron-propaganda uit islamitische hoek. Begin oktober zei Macron dat ‘de islam overal in crisis verkeert’. Hij bedoelde daarmee dat het fundamentalisme overal aan terrein wint, maar door veel moslims werd zijn uitspraak als een affront gezien. Zijn wil om ‘een islam van de verlichting’ te creren, een progressief-liberale interpretatie van de islam die verenigbaar is met de Franse waarden, vinden critici paternalistisch. 
...

Sinds de aanslag op_ Charlie Hebdo_ zijn de Mohammed-cartoons voor Frankrijk uitgegroeid tot een bijkans heilig geloofsartikel. In 2006 zei toenmalig president Jacques Chirac nog dat ‘alles wat de overtuigingen van een ander kan schaden, in het bijzonder religieuze overtuigingen, moet worden voorkomen.’ Dat is nu ondenkbaar. De voorzitter van een islamitische koepelvereniging kreeg deze week een karrenvracht kritiek over zich heen voor het uiten van hetzelfde standpunt. 
...


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ers~b4beb4dd2/

----------


## Samir75017

> ...
> In 2006 zei toenmalig president Jacques Chirac nog dat ‘alles wat de overtuigingen van een ander kan schaden, in het bijzonder religieuze overtuigingen, moet worden voorkomen.’ Dat is nu ondenkbaar. De voorzitter van een islamitische koepelvereniging kreeg deze week een karrenvracht kritiek over zich heen voor het uiten van hetzelfde standpunt.


Sad, but true. 

The essence of freedom of speech is being perverted. Into a *single way of thinking*.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik heb een vraag : we hebben ook onzichtbaar Moslims ( Djin Moslims) en hoe gaat monsieur macron ze bestrijden?
> 
> Georganiseerd Moslims ? waar zijn ze? 
> buiten een moskee voor het verrichten van Salaat of op reis naar Mekka heb ik ze niet georganiseerd gezien.. 
> Daar waar ze de verkiezingen hebben gewonnen zijn ze uitgeroeid.
> 
> Alleen de Taliban in hun natuurlijk omgeving zijn georganiseerd maar buiten hun bergen in Afghanistan gaan ze niet op avontuur.
> 
> 
> ...



*Frankrijk opent de aanval op islamistische clubs, maar het opdoeken blijkt niet eenvoudig* 

 Mensen betonen eer, leggen bloemen en steken kaarsjes aan bij de Norte Dame van Nice waar donderdag drie mensen om het leven kwamen bij een terreuraanslag. Beeld AFP 

Na de aanslag op Samuel Paty opende de Franse regering de aanval op organisaties van moslimfundamentalisten. De NGO BarakaCity is het eerste slachtoffer.

Kleis Jager30 oktober 2020, 18:45 

BarakaCity beschikt over een flink kantoor in de Parijse voorstad. Op de gevel lachen grote portretten in Unicef-stijl je toe. De NGO zet zich sinds 2010 in voor humanitaire actie, met bijzondere aandacht voor kinderen die door oorlog werden getroffen of die seksueel zijn misbruikt. Oprichter Idriss Sihamedi wil daarbij ook strijden tegen racisme en discriminatie.

Maar volgens minister van binnenlandse zaken Grald Darmanin is BarakaCity – naar eigen zeggen actief in twintig landen – vooral een vehikel voor radicale propaganda. Woensdag, een dag voor de aanslag in Nice, keurde de ministerraad een decreet goed dat het lot van de stichting bezegelt. Sihamedi is een salafist die eerder de aandacht trok door polygamie aan te bevelen (als middel tegen vreemdgaan) en te waarschuwen voor de gevaren van muziek. Volgens het decreet bezondigt hij zich ook aan haatzaaien en het verheerlijken van terreur.

Zo wenste Sihamedi de redactie van Charlie Hebdo begin vorige maand nog naar de hel, omdat het blad aan het begin van het grote proces over de aanslag van januari 2015 opnieuw de Mohammed-cartoons afdrukte. Op zijn facebookpagina schreef de hulpverlener: ‘Niemand mag onze profeet beledigen. Dat Allah zijn toorn mag uitstorten over Charlie en dat hij met behulp van de zon hun graven in vuur en vlam mag zetten.’ 

 Mensen betonen eer, leggen bloemen en steken kaarsjes aan bij de Norte Dame van Nice waar donderdag drie mensen om het leven kwamen bij een terreuraanslag. Beeld AFP 

*Weigeren om IS te veroordelen*

Het decreet herinnert er ook aan ook dat Sihamedi in 2016 weigerde Islamitische Staat op televisie te veroordelen. Hij zou ook in IS-gebied zijn geweest, wat Sihamedi ontkent. De Turkse tak van BarakaCity wordt geleid door Mehmet Uzun, een Franco-Turk die de jihad in Syri en Irak aanprees.

De regering beschuldigt BarakaCity bovendien van antisemitisme en het online stalken van de streng bewaakte islamcritica Zineb El Rhazoui, van wie hij details over haar privleven onthulde. In deze zaak moet Sihamedi in december voor de rechter verschijnen.

Dit alles vormt een hele lijst. Toch is het de vraag of de motivatie voor het verbod juridisch solide genoeg is. De advocaten van Sihamedi tekenden bezwaar aan bij de Franse Raad van State, de Conseil d’tat.

De zwakke plek in het decreet lijkt dat bijna alles is gericht op de persoon van Sihamedi. Zijn raadsman William Bourdon betoogt daarom dat de maatregel niet proportioneel is. Ook de 47 mensen die BarakaCity in dienst heeft zijn slachtoffer, benadrukt Bourdon in een persbericht. ‘Bovendien profiteren wereldwijd twee miljoen mensen van de hulp die BarakaCity biedt.’ 
*
Samuel Paty*

Zo eenvoudig als bij het Sjeik Yassin Collectief van de islamist Abdelhakim Sefrioui – een microvereniging die een week eerder werd opgeheven – is de kwestie BarakaCity in ieder geval niet. Sefrioui was een van de drijvende krachten achter de campagne tegen Samuel Paty en wordt verdacht van medeplichtigheid van moord in verband met een terroristisch misdrijf.

De lijst van Darmanin telt nog bijna vijftig andere verenigingen, waarvan het Comit tegen Islamofobie, het CCIF, het bekendst is. Volgens Darmanin is het CCIF een ‘islamistisch broeinest’. Maar de organisatie kan niets illegaals worden verweten, het deed niet mee aan de hetze tegen Paty. Het verwijt dat de waarden van het CCIF op gespannen voet staan met die van de Republiek, zal niet genoeg zijn voor een verbod.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/fran...udig~ba22e799/

----------


## Oiseau

Le 7amid-19

Laissez les musulmans tranquille !!

----------


## Oiseau

Michel Onfray: "On tabasse les musulmans sur la plante en permanence !"

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Cartoon op de - doorgaans islamvriendelijke - site van fatsoenlijke linkse columnisten Joop.nl

----------


## Oiseau

> Cartoon op de - doorgaans islamvriendelijke - site van fatsoenlijke linkse columnisten Joop.nl


Very nice!

Wat kost een verlaten kerk tegenwoordig? overnemen van een Kerk en hergebruiken als Huis van God is toch goed.

maar de Islam wordt door kerkweglopers en kerkspijbelaars niet gezien als een Religie een eerder zien ze hun verlaten kerk als een Huis voor Satan om wat te noemen..



Het is nooit goed!

( maar joop.nl mag gebouwen laten tekenen met enge schaduw omdat het halloween is)

----------


## Samir75017



----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Very nice!
> 
> Wat kost een verlaten kerk tegenwoordig? overnemen van een Kerk en hergebruiken als Huis van God is toch goed.
> 
> maar de Islam wordt door kerkweglopers en kerkspijbelaars niet gezien als een Religie een eerder zien ze hun verlaten kerk als een Huis voor Satan om wat te noemen..
> 
> Het is nooit goed!
> 
> ( maar joop.nl mag gebouwen laten tekenen met enge schaduw omdat het halloween is)


Het is maar wat je in de tekening ziet. Ja, het hergebruiken voor een andere religie vind ik prima. Slopen zou zonde zijn. Ik zie in een kerk geen huis van god, maar een mooi gebouw, netals een moskee. Het heeft een architectonische schoonheid die je helaas niet meer vindt in moderne architectuur. Daarom moeten die historische gebouwen bewaard blijven. Ook Moskeen. Moderne vinex-pulp is aan mij niet besteed. Allemaal even efficient en kil.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> 


Ik beschouw dat niet als een aanval, maar als een compliment. Mensen zijn gewoon dieren. Varkens zijn daarbij heel lieve en intelligente dieren. Dus ik voel mij allerminst beledigd.

----------


## Samir75017

> Ik beschouw dat niet als een aanval, maar als een compliment. Mensen zijn gewoon dieren. Varkens zijn daarbij heel lieve en intelligente dieren. Dus ik voel mij allerminst beledigd.


Of course not. Why would you feel offended by a family photo ?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Of course not. Why would you feel offended by a family photo ?


Exact. Als je aan een willekeurige Nederlander (of Europeaan) zou vragen wie die grappige foto met varkenskop en menselijk gezicht zou hebben vervaardigd is de kans zeker 99,9999999993% dat ze onmiddelijk antwoorden dat dit zeer waarschijnlijk een vrome moslim moet zijn.




>

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Rob Gosseling

*Achtergrond*

Een verbod op het beledigen van Mohammed: kansloos, respectloos of interessant?

Bron : *het Parool* - 31 oktober 2020 - *Laura Obdeijn*


BEELD HOLLANDSE HOOGTE / ANP

*De oproep tot het verbieden van het beledigen van de profeet Mohammed van Yassin Elforkani, imam van de Blauw Moskee in Nieuw-West, riep hevige reacties op. Is het een kansloos en respectloos voorstel of een voorzet voor een goede discussie?*

In zijn vrijdagpreek ging imam Elforkani in op de gespannen situatie in Frankrijk na een aantal terreuraanslagen die onder meer gekoppeld worden aan de Mohammed-cartoons van _Charlie Hebdo_, maar zijn voorstel om het beledigen van de profeet via wetgeving in te perken kon buiten de moskee op behoorlijk wat kritiek rekenen. Zo noemde Tweede Kamerlid van de VVD Jeroen van Wijngaarden het plan ‘ongepast en respectloos’ in radioprogramma Dit is de Dag.

Politicoloog en voormalig PvdA-Kamerlid Keklik Ycel deelt die lezing. “Elforkani legitimeert zo de claim van de aanslagplegers, die barbaren, dat je een profeet, een religie niet mag bespotten. Wint zoiets aan draagvlak, dan is dat een begin van verval van onze hard bevochten verworven waarden.”

Bovendien slaat het wat haar betreft de plank volledig mis. “Als iemand voor de vrijheid van meningsuiting moet zijn, dan is hij het wel. Vrijheid van godsdienst is namelijk vrijheid van meningsuiting. De meeste moslims willen vreedzaam leven, maar op deze manier frustreer je het onnodig. Maak de onderwerpen juist bespreekbaar, maak duidelijk dat het een spotprent is, niet gericht op een groep mensen, maar op een idee of een maatschappelijke kwestie. En sta juist op tegen de barbarij die de tekeningen oproepen.”

*Kansloze missie*

Cultureel antropoloog en islamkenner Martijn de Koning denkt dat het daadwerkelijk aanpassen van de wet een kansloze missie is, maar hij noemt de oproep wel interessant. “Want wat voor vrijheid van meningsuiting willen we eigenlijk? En waarbij iedereen maar kan roepen wat ‘ie wil? Want dan is het onvermijdelijk dat minderheidsgroepen worden gedemoniseerd, waardoor ze uit het debat worden geduwd. Wil je dat deze mensen hier toch toegang tot krijgen, dan kunnen bepaalde dingen niet gezegd worden, dan moet je andere beperkingen opleggen. Hoe paradoxaal ook.”

Dat mensen de uitspraak van Elforkani zien als zwichten voor terreur, kan hij zich wel voorstellen, gezien de recente gebeurtenissen in Frankrijk. “Maar Elforkani heeft zich altijd uitgesproken tegen extremistisch geweld en in die zin zie ik het idee ook juist als kritiek op de aanslagplegers. Hij kiest voor het debat en wetgeving en zegt daarmee: zoiets los je niet op met geweld.”

*Respect voor elkaars religie*

Abdou Menebhi, voorzitter van het Euro-Mediterraan Centrum Migratie en Ontwikkeling vindt dat we ons bewust moeten zijn van wat een karikatuur die de profeet beledigt bij sommige moslims teweeg kan brengen. “Een politicus die een karikatuur nog eens verspreidt, helpt dan ook niet. Dat stimuleert haat zaaien alleen maar.” Een wetgeving gaat extremisme echter niet tegen, zegt hij. “We zijn voor vrijheid van meningsuiting, dus kritiek verbieden gaat te ver. Respect voor elkaars religie is het belangrijkste, en dat bereik je door een dialoog te voeren, niet met een wet.”

Of het haalbaar is, een wet tegen het beledigen van de profeet Mohammed, is maar de vraag. Het is in Nederland strafbaar om een groep mensen te beledigen vanwege hun godsdienst, benadrukt strafrechtdocent Klaas Rozemond. Maar dat gaat niet over het beledigen van een profeet. “Hij is een niet meer bestaand religieus persoon, net als Jezus of Boeddha. Het beledigen van deze figuren mag.” Dat zou je via wetgeving kunnen veranderen, het gebeurde volgens hem eerder in Oostenrijk en Turkije. Het Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de Mens bepaalde dat het beledigen van de profeet Mohammed niet onder vrije meningsuiting valt. De kans dat zoiets in Nederland strafbaar wordt gesteld, acht hij echter heel erg klein.

*Geen verbod op godslastering*

Dat zegt ook Janneke Gerards, hoogleraar fundamentele rechten aan de Universiteit Utrecht. “Het lijkt me sterk dat je hiervoor een politieke meerderheid krijgt. In de eerste plaats omdat in 2014 juist het verbod op godslastering is geschrapt, omdat het verbod niet meer bij deze tijd past.” Je moet van goede huize komen, wil je dat met zoiets wordt ingestemd, zegt ze. “Want strandt het niet in het parlement, dan is er waarschijnlijk wel een rechter die het in strijd verklaart met het gelijkheidsbeginsel. Waarom wel een verbod tegen het beledigen van een bepaalde profeet, maar niet van een ander godsdienstig figuur?”

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

*Geen enkele progressie in de Islam*

Sinds de doodfatwa op Salman R. is er niets veranderd. Onder druk heeft Nekschot zijn werk moeten stoppen. Vrijwillig zegt hij zelf. Haha, sure. En verder is islamhater Van Gogh geen natuurlijke dood gestorven. Allemaal tekenen van de almachtige. Ironisch genoeg bewijst de dood van Theo van Gogh dat deze gelijk had over de Islam. 

*Blasfemie*

Imam uit Amsterdam vindt dat het beledigen van de Profeet wettelijk zou moeten worden verboden. Christenen en Joden hebben net zo goed te maken met spot. Trouwens politici ook. Maar voor moslims moet een uitzondering gelden. Niet dat ik de bagger van Hebdo erg verheven vindt, maar de ophef en verontwaardiging daarover is toch wel ziek. En ik maak mij eigenlijk meer zorgen over zogenaamd gematigde moslims die weliswaar zeggen die slachtpartij in Frankrijk af te keuren, ze hebben wl begrip voor de woede van de dader die door een lid hier "slachtoffer" wordt genoemd. Zulke moslims vertrouw ik gewoon niet. Er bestaat denk ik helemaal geen gematigde islam. Dat begrip is een uitvinding van zogenaamd "progressieve" mensen. In mijn beleving is er niets links of progressief aan de Islam. Ook Erdogan zegt: Er bestaat maar n islam. En ik denk dat hij daar gelijk in heeft. 

.

----------


## Revisor

> *Geen enkele progressie in de Islam*
> 
> Sinds de doodfatwa op Salman R. is er niets veranderd. Onder druk heeft Nekschot zijn werk moeten stoppen. Vrijwillig zegt hij zelf. Haha, sure. En verder is islamhater Van Gogh geen natuurlijke dood gestorven. Allemaal tekenen van de almachtige. Ironisch genoeg bewijst de dood van Theo van Gogh dat deze gelijk had over de Islam. 
> 
> *Blasfemie*
> 
> Imam uit Amsterdam vindt dat het beledigen van de Profeet wettelijk zou moeten worden verboden. Christenen en Joden hebben net zo goed te maken met spot. Trouwens politici ook. Maar voor moslims moet een uitzondering gelden. Niet dat ik de bagger van Hebdo erg verheven vindt, maar de ophef en verontwaardiging daarover is toch wel ziek. En ik maak mij eigenlijk meer zorgen over zogenaamd gematigde moslims die weliswaar zeggen die slachtpartij in Frankrijk af te keuren, ze hebben wl begrip voor de woede van de dader die door een lid hier "slachtoffer" wordt genoemd. Zulke moslims vertrouw ik gewoon niet. Er bestaat denk ik helemaal geen gematigde islam. Dat begrip is een uitvinding van zogenaamd "progressieve" mensen. In mijn beleving is er niets links of progressief aan de Islam. Ook Erdogan zegt: Er bestaat maar n islam. En ik denk dat hij daar gelijk in heeft. 
> 
> .


Onsamenhangend verhaal. Wat wil je nu? Wat verwijt je moslims?

Wat eis je van de moslims als groep? 

- Dat ze het het verbod op afbeelden van hun profeet moeten opgeven?
- Dat ze moeten stilzitten als ze geschoren worden?
- Dat ze verklaren dat ze medeschuldig zijn aan de moord door individuele leden?
- Dat ze de islam afzweren omdat er geen gematigde islam bestaat?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Onsamenhangend verhaal. Wat wil je nu? Wat verwijt je moslims?
> 
> Wat eis je van de moslims als groep? 
> 
> - Dat ze het het verbod op afbeelden van hun profeet moeten opgeven?
> - Dat ze moeten stilzitten als ze geschoren worden?
> - Dat ze verklaren dat ze medeschuldig zijn aan de moord door individuele leden?
> - Dat ze de islam afzweren omdat er geen gematigde islam bestaat?


De politiek verwijt ik heel veel. Van moslims verwacht of eis ik niks

De moslims hebben natuurlijk geen schuld aan de daden van enkele individuen. Netzoals de westerse burgers ook geen schuld hebben aan het voeren van oorlogen of het begaan van enig economisch onrecht in de wereld. Ik eis dus niks van moslims, dat is overigens ook tamelijk zinloos. Ik constateer slechts dat er helemaal geen gematigde islam bestaat, dat dit een links fabeltje is. Alles wat Frankrijk nu van plan is, zal een volgende aanval niet kunnen voorkomen. Je kunt immers niet in de hoofden van mensen kijken en daarop preventief handelen. Het is eigenlijk te laat voor welke maatregel dan ook. De Islam is een feit. Het is binnen het kader van mensenrechten niet mogelijk iets te doen tegen opkomend fundamentalisme. Dat kun je niet verbieden met de vrijheid van godsdienst die we hebben.

De grenzen moeten potdicht. 

Er moet geen enkele immigrant meer worden toegelaten. Illegaal verblijvende immigranten moeten effectief eruit worden gezet als ze niet meewerken. Ze moeten desnoods gedumpt worden op de kust waar ze vandaan komen. Alle buitengrenzen moeten veranderen in een virtuele muur. De zee moet streng bewaakt worden. Niks mag doorgelaten worden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Onsamenhangend verhaal. Wat wil je nu? Wat verwijt je moslims?
> 
> Wat eis je van de moslims als groep? 
> 
> - Dat ze het het verbod op afbeelden van hun profeet moeten opgeven?


Een verbod op afbeeldingen is in de Islam pas zo'n goeie 380 jaar na Mohammed ingesteld, overigens was dat enige tijd naten nadat de Byzantijnen dat hadden gedaan, maar die hebben dat verbod na zo'n 70 jaar weer voorgoed afgeschaft.
Discussies erover waren al zowel in de byzantijnse als in de islamitische wereld al een tijdje eerder begonnen. Aanleiding daartoe was de vraag of het bijbelse verbod om geen afgoden te aanbidden - ook sloeg op het afbeelden van levende wezens. 

Gezien die zeer geruime tijd vooraf aan dat gebod - en er nergens iets over in de koran staat - nog in de soenna - is het volgens mij de vraag of je dat verbod wel op zuiver islamitische religieuze gronden kunt baseren - meer dan 380 jaar is nogal wat. Dat gezegd zijnde - moeten ze het doen als ze dat willen. 

Als je dat verbod al ergens mee kunt vergelijken - dan is het met het celibaat in de katholieke kerk. Ook dat is pas honderden jaren na het begin van het Christendom ingevoerd.

Verder vind ik het zeer onhyginisch om van wie dan ook excuses te eisen voor de misdaden die iemand begaat die toevallig tot dezelfde groepering behoort.

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Knuppeltje

Heb jij excuses gedaan voor ons toen die racist in New Zealand mensen in moskee afslachten?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Knuppeltje
> 
> Heb jij excuses gedaan voor ons toen die racist in New Zealand mensen in moskee afslachten?


Heb jij de de laatste zin van mijn vorige posting wel goed gelezen - en begrepen?

----------


## Samir75017

> Verder vind ik het zeer onhyginisch om van wie dan ook excuses te eisen voor de misdaden die iemand begaat die toevallig tot dezelfde groepering behoort.


What’s happening is even worse than asking Muslims to apologize. When you target all Muslim organizations that fight Islamophobia (or humanitarian Muslim organizations) and mosques by surveilling/shutting them on questionable grounds, the message that you’re sending is clear : visibility of Islam/Muslims is a problem.

Witch hunt in progress.

When you have priests that say that they are against the right to offend/insult people, that’s freedom of expression. When you have imams or Muslims that say the same thing, they are *extremists*.

Freedom of expression and opinion is clearly in danger.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Whats happening is even worse than asking Muslims to apologize. When you target all Muslim organizations that fight Islamophobia (or humanitarian Muslim organizations) and mosques by surveilling/shutting them on questionable grounds, the message that youre sending is clear : visibility of Islam/Muslims is a problem.
> 
> Witch hunt in progress.


Ik denk dat de omstandigheden in het veld waar die organisaties werken, het hen bijzonder moeilijk maken om behalve aan hun werk te doen, ook altijd een duidelijk standpunt over religieuze en maatschappelijke kwesties te verkondigen - zonder dat dat voor hen voor problemen kan zorgen. Zij zitten altijd in een spagaat vanwege de altijd aanwezige lange tenen aan beide zijden van het spectrum. De waan(zin) van de dag voert dan afwisselend de boventoon aan een van beide zijden. Helaas.

Maar dat neemt niet weg dat van die organisaties ook niemand boter op zijn hoofd heeft. Als je op Franse tv niet bereid bent om de misdaden van IS af te wijzen - of polygamie wil goedpraten (wat me trouwens niet interesseert) - zoals blijkbaar is gebeurd - dan moet je niet raar opkijken als je dat in Europa heel kwalijk wordt genomen - en dat dat jezelf, en de organisatie waarvoor je werkt - verdacht maakt.

Het kan heel raar lopen, Sammy. Kijk maar eens wat er met de Witte Helmen is gebeurd. Dat is al helemaal schandalig.

----------


## Revisor

> De politiek verwijt ik heel veel. Van moslims verwacht of eis ik niks
> 
> De moslims hebben natuurlijk geen schuld aan de daden van enkele individuen. Netzoals de westerse burgers ook geen schuld hebben aan het voeren van oorlogen of het begaan van enig economisch onrecht in de wereld. Ik eis dus niks van moslims, dat is overigens ook tamelijk zinloos. Ik constateer slechts dat er helemaal geen gematigde islam bestaat, dat dit een links fabeltje is. Alles wat Frankrijk nu van plan is, zal een volgende aanval niet kunnen voorkomen. Je kunt immers niet in de hoofden van mensen kijken en daarop preventief handelen. Het is eigenlijk te laat voor welke maatregel dan ook. De Islam is een feit. Het is binnen het kader van mensenrechten niet mogelijk iets te doen tegen opkomend fundamentalisme. Dat kun je niet verbieden met de vrijheid van godsdienst die we hebben.
> 
> De grenzen moeten potdicht. 
> 
> Er moet geen enkele immigrant meer worden toegelaten. Illegaal verblijvende immigranten moeten effectief eruit worden gezet als ze niet meewerken. Ze moeten desnoods gedumpt worden op de kust waar ze vandaan komen. Alle buitengrenzen moeten veranderen in een virtuele muur. De zee moet streng bewaakt worden. Niks mag doorgelaten worden.


Ik vind het maar onlogisch.

Je verwijt moslims niets maar immigranten mogen het land niet in. Bedoel je hiermee alleen islamitische immigranten of alle immigranten?

Er bestaat 1 Koran en minimaal 1,5 miljard moslims. Die kunnen gematigd, fundamentalistisch, orthodox, radicaal, extremistisch etc... zijn.

Kortom uit je maatregelen wat je allemaal wilt wil je moslims straffen terwijl je ze niets verwijt.

Wat verwijt je de politiek? Dat er mogelijkheden zijn dat mensen naar Nederland kunnen immigreren? 

De reden waarom je tegen immigratie bent vat ik niet, en daarnaast ben je zelf een immigrant die er politieke ideeen op nahoudt waar de meerderheid van de autochtone bevolking van Chili tegen is.

----------


## Revisor

> Een verbod op afbeeldingen is in de Islam pas zo'n goeie 380 jaar na Mohammed ingesteld, overigens was dat enige tijd naten nadat de Byzantijnen dat hadden gedaan, maar die hebben dat verbod na zo'n 70 jaar weer voorgoed afgeschaft.
> Discussies erover waren al zowel in de byzantijnse als in de islamitische wereld al een tijdje eerder begonnen. Aanleiding daartoe was de vraag of het bijbelse verbod om geen afgoden te aanbidden - ook sloeg op het afbeelden van levende wezens. 
> 
> Gezien die zeer geruime tijd vooraf aan dat gebod - en er nergens iets over in de koran staat - nog in de soenna - is het volgens mij de vraag of je dat verbod wel op zuiver islamitische religieuze gronden kunt baseren - meer dan 380 jaar is nogal wat. Dat gezegd zijnde - moeten ze het doen als ze dat willen. 
> 
> Als je dat verbod al ergens mee kunt vergelijken - dan is het met het celibaat in de katholieke kerk. Ook dat is pas honderden jaren na het begin van het Christendom ingevoerd.
> 
> Verder vind ik het zeer onhyginisch om van wie dan ook excuses te eisen voor de misdaden die iemand begaat die toevallig tot dezelfde groepering behoort.



Het is aannemelijker dat de Christenen beinvloed zijn door moslims:

...
According to Greek sources, including Patriarch John V of Jerusalem (d. 735), Theophanes the Confessor (d. 818) and Patriarch Nikephoros I of Constantinople (d. 828), Yazid issued an edict ordering the destruction of all icons in Christian churches across the Caliphate under the influence a Jewish magician from Tiberias, variously called Beser or Tessarakontapechys, who promised Yazid a long life of fortune in return. Syriac sources further note that Yazid entrusted Maslama to execute the order and that the edict influenced the Byzantine emperor Leo III (r. 717–741) to enact his own iconoclastic policy in the Byzantine Empire. The Egypt-based Arabic historians al-Kindi (d. 961), Bishop Severus ibn al-Muqaffa (d. 987) and al-Maqrizi (d. 1442) also make note of the edict and describe its execution in Egypt. The medieval historians cite different years for Yazid's edict, but the modern historian Alexander Vasiliev holds that July 721, the date cited by Patriarch John V, is the most reliable. The order was reversed by Caliph Hisham ibn Abd al-Malik (r. 724–743).
...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yazid_II

In de Islamtische wereld was het niet nodig om de strijd aan te gaan tegen de afbeeldingen en beelden. In de islamitische wereld was dat niet echt een issue omdat het geen echte beelden cultuur kent zoals in de Christelijke wereld. 

Dat het niet in de Koran staat wil niet zeggen dat het daarom toegestaan is. De Sunni's hebben de Hadith. Daar staat ondubbelzinnig dat het verboden is om (af)beelden van levende wezens te gebruiken. De Shia c.q. de Perzische wereld is dat niet zo.

Maar dan nog, het is niet aan de buitenwereld om te bepalen wat de religeize leerstukken zijn van hun geloof. Dat is misschioen nog erger dat een buitenstaander zegt hoe je religie moet invullen danwel praktiseren.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Het is aannemelijker dat de Christenen beinvloed zijn door moslims:
> 
> Dat het niet in de Koran staat wil niet zeggen dat het daarom toegestaan is. De Sunni's hebben de Hadith. Daar staat ondubbelzinnig dat het verboden is om (af)beelden van levende wezens te gebruiken. De Shia c.q. de Perzische wereld is dat niet zo.
> 
> Maar dan nog, het is niet aan de buitenwereld om te bepalen wat de religeize leerstukken zijn van hun geloof. Dat is misschioen nog erger dat een buitenstaander zegt hoe je religie moet invullen danwel praktiseren.



Dat is je reinste speculatie, volgens mij. Immers nog in de 8st eeuw bouwde een Omajjadische kalief een kasteel met daarin fresco's met vele afbeeldingen van zelfs half- of geheel naakte mannen en vrouwen. Zie Qusayr Amra, bijvoorbeeld. 

In ieder geval was het de Byzantijnse keizer, Leo de Isaurir, die er als eerste mee op de proppen kwam - en volgden de moslims enige jaren later. Daarbij hebben de moslims op het stuk muur van de eerdere basiliek, die ze hebben gesloopt om er de grote moskee in Damascus te bouwen, de Byzantijnse fresco's met daarop Maria met Jezus als baby op haar arm - en nog enige Byzantijnse hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laten staan, toen zij die moskee bouwden. Nog steeds zijn die fresco's daar aanwezig. 
Waarom zouden ze dat hebben gedaan als er vanuit de moslims zo'n grote invloed zijn uitgegaan om tot dat afbeelding verbod te komen. Bovendien was de Byzantijnse Patriarch daar juist tegen zo'n verbod. Het was gewoon de gekte van Leo.

Daar had ik het dan niet over. Ik stelde dat dat verbod pas honderden jaren na de komst van de islam pas is ingevoerd. Bovendien is er niets zo hocus pocus dan de ahadiet, je vind daar de meest onzinnige zaken onder. 
Maar ik had het niet over de hele ahadiet - maar over de Soenna - een onderdeel daarvan. Als moslim zou jij toch zeker het verschil moeten kennen.
Dat dat verbod niet geldt voor sjiieten - en nooit heeft gegolden - is me al heel lang bekend. Daarbij zou ik wel eens willen weten hoeveel Soennieten - en hoeveel Sjiieten er toentijds waren. 

Bepalen?, ze kunnen die gewoon vinden in de koran en soenna. Verder hebben voor mij gelovigen het recht om hun leven te inrichten zoals ze willen - is me altijd al geweest - zolang ze daarmee maar niet de vrijheden van niet-gelovigen inperken. Maar dat laatste is maar al te veel het geval bij orthodox gelovigen - van welke religie dan ook.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik vind het maar onlogisch.
> 
> Je verwijt moslims niets maar immigranten mogen het land niet in. Bedoel je hiermee alleen islamitische immigranten of alle immigranten?
> 
> Er bestaat 1 Koran en minimaal 1,5 miljard moslims. Die kunnen gematigd, fundamentalistisch, orthodox, radicaal, extremistisch etc... zijn.
> 
> Kortom uit je maatregelen wat je allemaal wilt wil je moslims straffen terwijl je ze niets verwijt.
> 
> Wat verwijt je de politiek? Dat er mogelijkheden zijn dat mensen naar Nederland kunnen immigreren? 
> ...


Nou ik heb niet gezegd dat ik moslims niets verwijt. Ik eis of verwacht niets van moslims. Iets van moslims eisen met betrekking tot wat ze geloven is denk ik tamelijk zinloos. Ik kan hen bijvoorbeeld geen respect voor LHBTI afdwingen met een regeltje, als dat respect toch niet uit het hart komt. Ik heb gezegd dat ik niets van hen eis of verwacht in relatie met de moorden in Frankrijk. Immers die moorden zijn natuurlijk niet de schuld van de rest. Ze hoeven dus wat mij betreft geen afstand te nemen van de onthoofding en afslachting van willekeurige burgers. Ik hecht daar ook niet zoveel waarde aan, want er komt bijna altijd een 'maar' achteraan. (Ook hier op dit forum) En dat 'maar' is dan het begrip voor de woede van de moordenaar over de cartoons. Er is een collectieve woede over blasfemie en die is zorgwekkend. Over zoiets onbenulligs in woede ontsteken. En wetgeving eisen om blasfemie strafbaar te stellen, dat terwijl blasfemie over het christen- en jodendom niet genoemd wordt. 
Moslims nemen de islamitische regels heel serieus, veel meer dan dat Christenen de regels uit de bijbel serieus nemen. Ik vind dat niet passen in een progressieve samenleving. Dat je een ander niet mag doden is in alle culturen een basis regel. Maar als het gaat over homoseksualiteit zijn moslims erg conservatief. Geen gelijke rechten tussen mannen en vrouwen etc. Ja dat zijn dingen die ik tgen de islam heb.

De groei van de islam in Nederland is een gegeven en wat mij betreft zeer zorgwekkend. Jij hebt al een Franse politicus geprezen die Frankrijk een "islamitisch land" noemt. Nederland is dat dus mogelijk ook afhankelijk van het criterium. Ik behoor tot een groep die door de Koran beledigd wordt. Ik vind dat de Islam een permanente belediging is voor mijn cultuur. Zonder moslims zou de Islam niet bestaan. Mr moslims er bij is wat mij betreft zeer ongewenst. Daarmee is je vraag over immigratie ook beantwoord.

.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Nou ik heb niet gezegd dat ik moslims niets verwijt. Ik heb gezegd dat ik niets van hen eis of verwacht (in relatie met de moorden in Frankrijk), want dat is niet de schuld van de rest. Ze hoeven dus wat mij betreft geen afstand te nemen van de onthoofding en afslachting van willekeurige burgers..


Aan de andere kant zie je wel dat de RK kerken helemaal leeglopen door die misbruikschandalen. In mijn familie gaat niemand meer naar de kerk na die schandalen. Ken er nog wel heel wat meer die op die manier afscheid hebben genomen van de kerk. 

Elke priester is geen pedoseksueel en elke moslim geen terrorist maar er zou best wel een ferm signaal afgegeven mogen worden.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat is je reinste speculatie, volgens mij. Immers nog in de 8st eeuw bouwde een Omajjadische kalief een kasteel met daarin fresco's met vele afbeeldingen van zelfs half- of geheel naakte mannen en vrouwen. Zie Qusayr Amra, bijvoorbeeld. 
> 
> In ieder geval was het de Byzantijnse keizer, Leo de Isaurir, die er als eerste mee op de proppen kwam - en volgden de moslims enige jaren later. Daarbij hebben de moslims op het stuk muur van de eerdere basiliek, die ze hebben gesloopt om er de grote moskee in Damascus te bouwen, de Byzantijnse fresco's met daarop Maria met Jezus als baby op haar arm - en nog enige Byzantijnse hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laten staan, toen zij die moskee bouwden. Nog steeds zijn die fresco's daar aanwezig. 
> Waarom zouden ze dat hebben gedaan als er vanuit de moslims zo'n grote invloed zijn uitgegaan om tot dat afbeelding verbod te komen. Bovendien was de Byzantijnse Patriarch daar juist tegen zo'n verbod. Het was gewoon de gekte van Leo.
> 
> Daar had ik het dan niet over. Ik stelde dat dat verbod pas honderden jaren na de komst van de islam pas is ingevoerd. Bovendien is er niets zo hocus pocus dan de ahadiet, je vind daar de meest onzinnige zaken onder. 
> Maar ik had het niet over de hele ahadiet - maar over de Soenna - een onderdeel daarvan. Als moslim zou jij toch zeker het verschil moeten kennen.
> Dat dat verbod niet geldt voor sjiieten - en nooit heeft gegolden - is me al heel lang bekend. Daarbij zou ik wel eens willen weten hoeveel Soennieten - en hoeveel Sjiieten er toentijds waren. 
> 
> Bepalen?, ze kunnen die gewoon vinden in de koran en soenna. Verder hebben voor mij gelovigen het recht om hun leven te inrichten zoals ze willen - is me altijd al geweest - zolang ze daarmee maar niet de vrijheden van niet-gelovigen inperken. Maar dat laatste is maar al te veel het geval bij orthodox gelovigen - van welke religie dan ook.



Speculatie of niet, ik onderbouw het met bronnen die stellen dat de Christenen beinvloedt zijn door moslims om beelden etc.. te verbieden.

Leo de Isaurier = Leo III. 

Soena houdt in volgens de traditie van de profeet. Deze traditie staat in de hadith. Daarom zijn de hadiths de bron van de soena.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Twee geschiedenisleraren op de vuist  :stout:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Speculatie of niet, ik onderbouw het met bronnen die stellen dat de Christenen beinvloedt zijn door moslims om beelden etc.. te verbieden.
> 
> Leo de Isaurier = Leo III. 
> 
> Soena houdt in volgens de traditie van de profeet. Deze traditie staat in de hadith. Daarom zijn de hadiths de bron van de soena.


Daarover zijn er verschillende meningen, maar waarover niet. De waarheid is in ieder geval dat de Byzantijnen er een paar jaar eerder mee waren. Aan speculaties hebben we niks.

Ja en?

Das mooi geprobeerd van je, maar niet de hele ahadiet komt in aanmerking om tot de soenna gerekend te kunnen worden. 
Als jij dat als moslim nog niet weet, dan wordt het toch echt hoog tijd dat dat verandert.

----------


## Revisor

> Daarover zijn er verschillende meningen, maar waarover niet. De waarheid is in ieder geval dat de Byzantijnen er een paar jaar eerder mee waren. Aan speculaties hebben we niks.
> 
> Ja en?
> 
> Das mooi geprobeerd van je, maar niet de hele ahadiet komt in aanmerking om tot de soenna gerekend te kunnen worden. 
> Als jij dat als moslim nog niet weet, dan wordt het toch echt hoog tijd dat dat verandert.



Volgens de door mij aangevoerde bron waren de moslims eerder.

Als je mijn geciteerde bron leest zie je dat er staat dat Leo III het beeldverbod invoerde pas na die van Yazid.

Hadiths worden geclassificeerd van verzonnen tot authentiek (Sahih). De hadiths over verbod op beelden etc... zijn sahih gekwalificeerd, dus behorend tot de soenna.

...
De *Hadith* (Arabisch: حديث, ḥadīṯ meervoud: أحاديث, aḥādīṯ, _wat men vertelt_) zijn de in grote verzamelingen vastgelegde, islamitische overleveringen over het doen en laten en de uitspraken van Mohammed. Via deze overleveringen kent men de soenna, de manier (weg) van de profeet. Voor de overgrote meerderheid van de moslims vormen de Hadith een aanvulling op en interpretatie van de Koran.

...

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadith

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *Vooraf verweet de rechtse oppositie hem lafheid. Hij zou nooit man en paard noemen als het over de islam gaat. Maar dit keer liet Macron er geen enkel misverstand over bestaan. ‘Het radicale islamisme stelt de eigen wetten boven die van de republiek’, zei hij. ‘Het is een ideologie die soms bloedige gevolgen heeft, zoals we afgelopen vrijdag hebben gezien bij de aanslag vlakbij het oude adres van Charlie Hebdo.’*
> 
> Bron : *Trouw*



Herkenbaar. Eerst wegkijken, zoals zoveel politici, en nu plots met stoere taal komen op het juiste moment. Te laat! Er valt niks meer te redden aan het resultaat van tientallen jaren wegkijkbeleid. De schade is onherstelbaar. De Banlieu waren, zijn en blijven verloederd en voor nette mensen onleefbare wijken. De hoofdschuldigen van deze ellende zijn de Europese wegkijkers als Macron en Merkel. Nu stoere taal voor de bhne, om de (rechtse) oppositie de wind uit de zeilen te nemen. Vertrouw nooit een wegkijker die zich plots bekeert en met een verrassend heldere en harde boodschap komt. Macron is gelijk aan alle andere (laffe) wegkijkers en slappelingen die we ook in Nederland en de rest van Europa hebben. Zij zijn de oorzaak van de toenemende verloedering. Er is ook met hard beleid niks te doen tegen een zogenaamde vluchteling die zijn dingetje doet tegen een paar "ongelovige honden". Daar gaat Macron niets tegen kunnen doen. Helemaal niets! Maar om zijn baantje te behouden kraamt deze valse deugman een boodschap uit die hij gejat zou kunnen hebben van extreemrechts. En daarmee denkt hij bezorgde burgers een beetje (valse) hoop te geven. Vergeet het maar. Het is al erg, maar het wordt nog veel erger. En inderdaad is Frankrijk een moslimland. En alle wijken waar moslims domineren zijn zonder uitzondering verloederde buurten. Dt zou Marcon ook eens moeten zeggen.

.

----------


## Samir75017

*Burgerrechtenbeweging voor moslims: “Niet veilig in Frankrijk”*

Organisatie tegen islamofobie CCIP voelt zich gentimideerd door Franse regering.


_Mars tegen moslimhaat op 10 november 2019 in Parijs._


In de dagen die volgden op de moord op leraar Samuel Paty, trad de Franse overheid buitengewoon hard op tegen verschillende organisaties. Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Gerald Darmanin begon een klopjacht op islamitische NGO’s en moskeen, naar eigen zeggen “om een boodschap te sturen”. En van de getroffen organisaties, het Collectif Contre L’Islamophobie en France (CCIF), dreigt zelfs ontbonden te worden. De beweging stuurde een persbericht uit.

In het persbericht meldt CCIF dat er “ongekend hard” is opgetreden tegen islamitische organisaties. “De minister van Binnenlandse Zaken, Gerald Darmanin, voerde binnen enkele dagen 53 invallen uit op islamitische NGO’s en moskeen, die weliswaar niets met de aanval te maken hadden. De staat, zei hij, voerde deze invallen uit ‘om een boodschap te sturen’.”
“Onze organisatie, Collectif Contre L’Islamophobia en France (CCIF), die zich inzet voor duizenden slachtoffers van haatmisdrijven en discriminatie, was ook een doelwit, aangeduid door de regering als ; ‘Vijand van de Republiek’. Minister Darmanin heeft ook aangekondigd dat de regering het CCIF wil ontbinden.”

Racisme gericht op moslims is gegroeid, waarbij gematigde en orthodoxe religieuze praktijken worden gecriminaliseerd en bestempeld als ‘tekenen van radicalisering’

“Waarom? Omdat we een van de meest prominente mensenrechtenorganisaties in het land zijn, een van de meest betrokken bij internationale organisaties op globaal niveau, en de breedst gedragen organisatie door gemeenschappen op grassroots niveau.”
En verderop schrijft de organisatie: “We vergrootten het bewustzijn over de manier waarop moslimgemeenschappen in Frankrijk worden behandeld en hoe, door een uitsluitend en misleidend gebruik van lacit (een Frans principe van staatssecularisme), racisme gericht op moslims is gegroeid, waarbij gematigde en orthodoxe religieuze praktijken worden gecriminaliseerd en bestempeld als “tekenen van radicalisering” (zoals veelvuldig bidden, een baard laten groeien en toenemende religieuze praktijken tijdens de ramadan), wat resulteerde in schendingen van fundamentele vrijheden, zoals de vrijheid van godsdienst of geloof en vrijheid van vereniging.”

----------


## Samir75017

Sinds de Franse regering heeft aangekondigd het CCIF te willen opheffen, is de organisatie het doelwit geweest van tienduizenden berichten op sociale netwerken, voornamelijk beledigingen en doodsbedreigingen van uiterst rechts. 

“Zonder enige tussenkomst van de staat om ons te beschermen,” zo meldt het persbericht. “Zoals elke antiracistische organisatie zijn we zijn het gewend om met een zekere mate van controverse op sociale netwerken om te gaan. Maar deze hoeveelheid is ongekend en wordt extra aangemoedigd doordat de overheid ons uitdrukkelijk heeft aangeduid als doelwit. Geen enkele andere mensenrechtenorganisatie heeft ooit te maken gehad met deze hoeveelheid haat in Frankrijk.”

“Aangezien er geen feitelijke of juridische grond is om CCIF te beschuldigen, is dit een politieke poging om ons te destabiliseren en te intimideren, totdat we ons werk opgeven,” zo staat te lezen in het persbericht. “We hebben een formele klacht ingediend bij de VN Mensenrechtenraad en we hebben de afgelopen zeven dagen massale steun gekregen van onze internationale partnerorganisaties, maar ook van grassroots organisaties en tienduizenden sympathisanten.”

**We roepen elke mensenrechtenverdediger wereldwijd op om het bewustzijn te vergroten en veldmissies in Frankrijk uit te voeren, om onafhankelijk de ernst van de situatie te beoordelen en om met eigen ogen te zien wat de moslimgemeenschappen moeten doormaken* 

Als organisatie hebben we niet langer het gevoel dat we ons werk in een veilige omgeving kunnen doen, omdat ons leven wordt bedreigd en de overheid ons als vijand aanwijst.”

De organisatie benadrukt tenslotte dat het de moed niet opgeeft en juist gesterkt is om de strijd voor gelijke rechten en tegen discriminatie verder uit te breiden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Volgens de door mij aangevoerde bron waren de moslims eerder.
> 
> Als je mijn geciteerde bron leest zie je dat er staat dat Leo III het beeldverbod invoerde pas na die van Yazid.


Daar staat dus dat Yazid onder invloed van een joodse magir - met de belofte van hem, dat hij zijn leven lang heel fortuinlijk zou zijn - opdracht gaf om alle iconen van de christelijke kerken in het kalifaat te vernietiggen. 

Dat is dus iets heel anders dan een integraal verbod voor moslims om aan afbeeldingen te doen. 

Bovendien zijn de fresco's in het nog steeds te bezichtigen badhuis van het jachtslot 'Qusayr Amra" in Jordani, met zowel half- als geheel naakte mannen en vrouwen en een figuratieve uitbeelding van de zodiak, volgens de geleerden van een latere datum en pas ergens tussen 730 en 740 aangebracht. Dat maakt het heel onwaarschijnlijk dat Yazid al eerder voor moslims een algeheel verbod voor afbeeldingen zou hebben uitgevaardigd en zeker niet dat men zich dan ook daaraan hield. Ook in de tekst van jouw link staat er dat verbod niet expliciet.

Zoals ik al eerder stelde, zijn er diverse meningen wie er wie heeft benvloed - en is daar geen consensus over. 
Volgens sommige bronnen zou Leo de moslims willen apaiseren - volgens andere bronnen zou Leo de uitbarsting van de vulkaan op het eiland Thera als straf van god hebben gezien, vanwege de in zijn ogen afgodische verering van afbeeldingen, bijvoorbeeld.

Al bij al is het het voor mij - gezien alle fresco's - en vooral de aard daarvan - die na dat zogenaamde verbod van Yazid zijn aangebracht, zie bijvoorbeeld 'Amra' - het meest aannemelijk dat die maffe Leo er het eerste mee was. 

Ieder moet er maar de krenten uitpikken die hij het lekkerst vind.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Gaap ... de moslims waren eerder ...

Maar mijn profeet plast verder ...

Maar mijn God is universeler ...

En meer van dit soort fijnzinnige theologische bespiegelingen ...

----------


## Soldim

> **We roepen elke mensenrechtenverdediger wereldwijd op om het bewustzijn te vergroten en veldmissies in Frankrijk uit te voeren,


Lekker dan, met de Covid situatie die jullie daar hebben.

----------


## Samir75017

> Lekker dan, met de Covid situatie die jullie daar hebben.


Interesting input.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *Burgerrechtenbeweging voor moslims: “Niet veilig in Frankrijk”*
> 
> Bron : *nieuwwij.nl*


Van sociale onveiligheid is vooral sprake in de Franse prachtwijken, de Banlieues (getto's). En dan zijn de veroorzakers van die onveiligheid niet noodzakelijk of overwegend infidels. Maar over dat soort onveiligheid hoor je de 
Burgerrechtenbeweging voor Moslims niet.

.

----------


## Revisor

> Gaap ... de moslims waren eerder ...
> 
> Maar mijn profeet plast verder ...
> 
> Maar mijn God is universeler ...
> 
> En meer van dit soort fijnzinnige theologische bespiegelingen ...


Dom gezwets dat verraadt dat je de discussie niet goed gelezen hebt.

Wie eerder het beeldverbod ingevoerd heeft is een belangrijk onderdeel van Knuppels argumentatie dat weersproken dient te worden om zijn onjuiste standpunt aan te tonen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dom gezwets dat verraadt dat je de discussie niet goed gelezen hebt.
> 
> Wie eerder het beeldverbod ingevoerd heeft is een belangrijk onderdeel van Knuppels argumentatie dat weersproken dient te worden om zijn onjuiste standpunt aan te tonen.


Je durft nogal.

Om aan te tonen dat je gelijk had, moet je daarvoor toch echt met andere gegevens aankomen dan waarvoor je die link gaf. Want daarin staat nergens dat Yazid een voor moslims integraal verbod op het vervaardigen van afbeeldingen uitvaardigde.

Zoals ik al opmerkte, staat er letterlijk dat Yazid op een joods verzoek de opdracht gaf om ikonen in de christelijke kerken te vernietigen.
Maar dat is iets heel anders.

Nadat de joden in 132 nc weer in opstand waren gekomen tegen de Romeinen, stuurde Hadrianus een groot leger op hen af. Jeruzalem en andere steden en dorpen werd weer vernietigd en er vielen vele duizenden doden.
Tevens werd voor de joden voortaan, op straffe van de dood, Jeruzalem voor hen een verboden gebied.

Nad de opdeling van het Romeinse rijk in een West-Romeins rijk en een Oost-Romeins rijk, bleven de Byzantijnen dat verbod voor de joden handhaven.

Als dan Jeruzalem later door de moslims is veroverd, reist kalief Omar af naar Jeruzalem om het overnamecontract zelf mee te ondertekenen. En in dat contract - dat nog steeds bewaard is - staat letterlijk dat dat dat verbod voor de joden zal blijven gewaarborgd.

Op dat moment werden de joden in Europa al eeuwen door de christenen vervolgd. In Spanje vluchtten daarom de joden na 650 massaal naar Noord-Afrika, bijvoorbeeld. 

Je moet eens lezen wat de kerkvaders over hen - die zogenaamde christus moordenaars zeiden en schreven, daar lusten de honden geen brood van. Zo had god hun het bijbelse uitverkorenschap afgenomen en aan de christenen gegeven, hun synagogen waren bordelen, of nog veel erger, het Hebreeuws werd op diverse plaatsen verboden.
Een van de meest vriendelijk aartsvaders zei: dat de joden juist niet vermoord moesten worden, want dan dreigde de herinneringen aan het gruwelijke kwaad dat ze hadden begaan, de christus moord, verloren te gaan.
Het was door de paus dat de joden geen onroerende goederen mochten bezitten. Etcetera, etcetera.
Kortom, de positie van de joden was heel slecht, niet alleen in Europa, maar ook in het Byzantijnse rijk. 

Omar die door in te stemmen met dat Byzantijnse verbod voor de joden - en dat ook nog eens in dat overnamecontract te laten opnemen - en dat contract ook nog eens zelf ging ondertekenen - was verantwoordelijk voor de de voortduring van dat ellendige verbod.

Kortom, er was wel heel veel met de joden gebeurd door de christenen, en hadden de joden heel veel redenen om de christenen te haten als de pest. Maar eigenlijk ook wel de moslims. 

Het zou speculeren zijn om te zeggen dat Yazid daarom die opdracht tot het vernietigen van de iconen in christelijke kerken gaf.

Maar hoe dan ook, je liegt als je zegt dat er in de tekst, waarvoor je die link gaf, staat dat Yazid een voor de moslims integraal verbod uitvaardigde voor het maken van afbeeldingen.

----------


## Samir75017

> Van sociale onveiligheid is vooral sprake in de Franse prachtwijken, de Banlieues (getto's). En dan zijn de veroorzakers van die onveiligheid niet noodzakelijk of overwegend infidels. Maar over dat soort onveiligheid hoor je de 
> Burgerrechtenbeweging voor Moslims niet.
> 
> .


Interesting input.

----------


## Revisor

> Je durft nogal.
> 
> Om aan te tonen dat je gelijk had, moet je daarvoor toch echt met andere gegevens aankomen dan waarvoor je die link gaf. Want daarin staat nergens dat Yazid een voor moslims integraal verbod op het vervaardigen van afbeeldingen uitvaardigde.
> 
> Zoals ik al opmerkte, staat er letterlijk dat Yazid op een joods verzoek de opdracht gaf om ikonen in de christelijke kerken te vernietigen.
> Maar dat is iets heel anders.
> 
> Nadat de joden in 132 nc weer in opstand waren gekomen tegen de Romeinen, stuurde Hadrianus een groot leger op hen af. Jeruzalem en andere steden en dorpen werd weer vernietigd en er vielen vele duizenden doden.
> Tevens werd voor de joden voortaan, op straffe van de dood, Jeruzalem voor hen een verboden gebied.
> ...



Loze ruis. Sorry maar je maakt er maar een warrig verhaal van terwijl het zo simpel is.


Jou standpunt is dat moslims het beeldverbod van christenen hebben gekopieerd. Als argumenten voer je aan dat Christenen er het eerst mee zijn begonnen en dat het niet in de koran voorkomt.

Beide argumenten heb ik op gereageerd en weersproken. Ik ga de discussie niet nog eens overdoen met allerlei onnodige ruis erbij.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Petitie voor straf op beledigen profeet Mohammed razend populair

Bron : *AD.nl* - 2 november 2020 - *Bas Soetenhorst*


*De Blauwe Moskee.* ANP

*Een petitie die oproept tot het strafbaar stellen van het beledigen van de profeet Mohammed is razend populair in de moslimgemeenschap, afgaande op de website petitie.com.*

Volgens de site was de petitie maandagavond al bijna 60.000 keer getekend. Als dat allemaal geldige handtekeningen zijn, is het ruimschoots boven de grens van 40.000 waarmee in ieder geval in theorie een debat in de Tweede Kamer kan worden afgedwongen.

De petitie is een initiatief van imam Ismail Abou Soumayyah van de als salafistisch te boek staande Quba-moskee in Den Haag. Wij moslims veroordelen met klem alle vormen van geweld naar aanleiding van de spotprenten, luidt de eerste zin. Dit gezegd te hebben, vinden wij moslims ook dat het beledigen van onze profeet Mohammed niets te maken heeft met de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Het is eerder een tekort aan fatsoen en leidt ook nog eens tot maatschappelijke spanningen alsook het structureel beledigen van moslims. Wij roepen de overheid dan ook op om het beledigen van de profeet (zelfs alle profeten) strafbaar te stellen.

*Yassin Elforkani*

De petitie is in lijn met een voorstel dat Yassin Elforkani, de imam van de Blauwe Moskee in Amsterdam, vrijdag deed om de vrijheid van meningsuiting in te perken.

Een burgerinitiatief mag niet over de Grondwet gaan. Volgens hoogleraar staatsrecht Wim Voermans is daar in dit geval geen sprake van. Ik ben het er zelf niet mee eens, maar dit initiatief kan volgens mij wel. Je vraagt in wezen om een wet waarmee je een grondwettelijk recht wil inperken. Het gaat dus niet om herziening van de Grondwet, aldus Voermans.

Maar de aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam verbonden politicoloog Menno Hurenkamp, die onderzoek heeft gedaan naar burgerinitiatieven, acht het vrijwel uitgesloten dat de Tweede Kamer bereid is tot een debat over herinvoering van godslastering. Dit soort initiatieven sneuvelen heel vaak op gebrek aan politieke wil. Al komen er 200.000 handtekeningen, ik acht de kans bijna nul dat de Tweede Kamer hiermee instemt in de aanloop naar de Kamerverkiezingen.

.

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Die 60.000 gasten die getekend hebben zullen het nooit voor elkaar krijgen want ze gaan toch niet naar hun luisteren.... Moslims moeten bloeden dat is het motto van de overheid

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Die 60.000 gasten die getekend hebben zullen het nooit voor elkaar krijgen want ze gaan toch niet naar hun luisteren.... Moslims moeten bloeden dat is het motto van de overheid


Het zijn er inmiddels al 86.000... het loopt heel goed die actie.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Loze ruis. Sorry maar je maakt er maar een warrig verhaal van terwijl het zo simpel is.
> 
> 
> Jou standpunt is dat moslims het beeldverbod van christenen hebben gekopieerd. Als argumenten voer je aan dat Christenen er het eerst mee zijn begonnen en dat het niet in de koran voorkomt.
> 
> Beide argumenten heb ik op gereageerd en weersproken. Ik ga de discussie niet nog eens overdoen met allerlei onnodige ruis erbij.


Je liegt. Nergens heb ik het over kopiren gehad. In tegendeel zelfs. Ik heb steeds duidelijk gesteld dat het het niet duidelijk is wie wie benvloedde.

Verder blijf je nog steeds heel eigenwijs vast houden aan je totaal verkeerde interpretatie van een tekst waarmee je zelf kwam aandraven.

Als er dan een context wordt geleverd die je niet zint, dan noem je dat maar gehakshave 'ruis'.

----------


## Revisor

> Je liegt. Nergens heb ik het over kopiren gehad. In tegendeel zelfs. Ik heb steeds duidelijk gesteld dat het het niet duidelijk is wie wie benvloedde.
> 
> Verder blijf je nog steeds heel eigenwijs vast houden aan je totaal verkeerde interpretatie van een tekst waarmee je zelf kwam aandraven.
> 
> Als er dan een context wordt geleverd die je niet zint, dan noem je dat maar gehakshave 'ruis'.



Val je over het door mij gebruikte woord kopieren? Noem het dan maar beinvloeden. 

Waarom heb je het beeldverbod van de Christenen dan uberhaupt genoemd? Volgens mij is dit om te suggeren dat Moslims het van de Christenen hebben overgenomen? Dat wordt versterkt omdat je meent dat het in de Koran en soenna niet voorkomt. Dat is inhoudelijk weersproken.

Je lijkt Eric wel met je logica en begrip van de geschiedenis. Van hak naar tak zonder de logische lijn van de discussie in acht te nemen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Val je over het door mij gebruikte woord kopieren? Noem het dan maar beinvloeden.


Ga eerst maar eens een cursus begrijpend lezen volgen, dan leer je misschien de teksten te begrijpen waarmee je zelf komt aanzetten. Misschien zijn we dan eindelijk eens van je verdraaien en gelieg af.

----------


## Revisor

> Ga eerst maar eens een cursus begrijpend lezen volgen, dan leer je misschien de teksten te begrijpen waarmee je zelf komt aanzetten. Misschien zijn we dan eindelijk eens van je verdraaien en gelieg af.



Begrijpend lezen ben ik in getraind en heeft voor 17 jaar deel uitgemaakt van mijn werk. 

De tekst die ik over deze materie heb geplaatst is overduidelijk. Er staat duidelijk dat het beeldverbod van LEO III door moslims is beinvloed en dat Yazid dat eerder heeft toegepast dan Leo III.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Begrijpend lezen ben ik in getraind en heeft voor 17 jaar deel uitgemaakt van mijn werk. 
> 
> De tekst die ik over deze materie heb geplaatst is overduidelijk. Er staat duidelijk dat het beeldverbod van LEO III door moslims is beinvloed en dat Yazid dat eerder heeft toegepast dan Leo III.


 :moe:

----------


## Karin.N

> 


Knuppel, ik snap je frustratie helemaal. Deze discussie met Revisor is net zo zinloos als de discussie die ik net had met mijn allerliefste broertje die overtuigd aanhanger van het viruswaanzin is en godbetert straks FvD gaat stemmen  :moe: 

Het maakt niet uit wat je in de discussie aandraagt: hun mening is in beton gegoten. En via allerlei sites op het wereldwijde web kunnen ze altijd wel info vinden die hun mening staaft.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Knuppel, ik snap je frustratie helemaal. Deze discussie met Revisor is net zo zinloos als de discussie die ik net had met mijn allerliefste broertje die overtuigd aanhanger van het viruswaanzin is en godbetert straks FvD gaat stemmen 
> 
> Het maakt niet uit wat je in de discussie aandraagt: hun mening is in beton gegoten. En via allerlei sites op het wereldwijde web kunnen ze altijd wel info vinden die hun mening staaft.


Het zit ons niet altijd mee, dame.  :jammer:  

Maar laat ons niet versagen.  :ego:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Heb de ontwikkelingen in Frankrijk nauwelijks meegekregen en deze topic is al lang en gaat over veel - 

Wie heeft een *beknopt, concreet, puntsgewijs overzicht van maatregelen* door de franse regering?

(8 minuten later)

Uit het hoofdartikel van de topic haal ik:

1. De wet zo veranderen dat alle leerplichtige leerlingen op school moeten zijn. Alleen als er sprake is van een ernstige ziekte mogen ouders hun kind voor langere tijd thuishouden.

2. - Alle verenigingen, instellingen voor huiswerkbegeleiding en sportclubs worden verplicht om een republikeins contract te tekenen.
- Deze overeenkomst vermeldt onder andere de gelijkheid tussen de seksen en de gewetensvrijheid als centrale waarden.
- Wie deze principes niet naleeft, raakt zijn subsidie kwijt.
- De mogelijkheden om foute verenigingen die geen belastinggeld ontvangen toch te ontbinden, worden verruimd.

3. De wet doet ook 'een nieuwe poging' om in Frankrijk imams op te leiden en buitenlandse financiers van gebedshuizen te binden aan regels.

4. Macron beloofde ook stevige instrumenten om radicale machtsovernames in moskeen te voorkomen.

5. ['andere maatregelen']

Begin december moet er een wetsvoorstel liggen dat deze en andere maatregelen uitwerkt. 

6. Geen etnisch en sociaal eenzijdige wijken:
Wij hebben etnisch en sociaal gesproken eenzijdige wijken laten ontstaan (...) 

7. Maagdelijkheidsverklaringen door artsen strafbaar stellen: 
 het verstrekken van maagdelijkheidsverklaringen door artsen, een praktijk die mogelijk strafbaar wordt

----------


## super ick

> .
> Heb de ontwikkelingen in Frankrijk nauwelijks meegekregen en deze topic is al lang en gaat over veel - 
> 
> Wie heeft een *beknopt, concreet, puntsgewijs overzicht van maatregelen* door de franse regering?
> 
> (8 minuten later)
> 
> Uit het hoofdartikel van de topic haal ik:
> 
> ...


Pavlov reactie. Het is zo ingesleten dat discussie geen enkele zin heeft.

Een tekening van een moordenaar die een cartoonist onthooft leidt tot onderduiken van een leraar. Het gaat nergens meer over. Mo komt helemaal niet voor op het plaatje.
Men maakt meer ophef over een plaatje dan over het moorden.

Er is maar 1 oplossing. De burgemeester van Rotterdam moet per direct opdracht geven om de bewuste poster 100.000 keer af te drukken en iedere school en overheidsgebouw er helemaal mee vol plakken. Wellicht dat er dan een lampje gaat branden dat het niet geen Afganistan of Saudi Arabi is.

Probleem is dat andere leraren die van plan waren dit te behandelen of iets op te hangen hier nu vanaf zien. Net als geen cabaretier zich eraan waagt of krant die nog een spotprent plaatst. Zo eist een geloof door dreigementen en geweld steeds meer ruimte op.

De linksmensch die vroeger zo apathisch was tegen religie zwijgt nu in alle talen. Hooguit een licht gepruttel aan tafel bij Jinek maar dan heb je het wel gehad.
Zolang Rob Jetten en Jesse Klaver nog lekker op de fiets naar het werk kunnen gebeurt er niets.

Een volk dat voor tirannen zwicht..........

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> De linksmensch die vroeger zo apathisch was tegen religie zwijgt nu in alle talen. Hooguit een licht gepruttel aan tafel bij Jinek maar dan heb je het wel gehad.
> Zolang Rob Jetten en Jesse Klaver nog lekker op de fiets naar het werk kunnen gebeurt er niets.
> 
> Een volk dat voor tirannen zwicht..........


Welke linksmensch zwijgt?

Aboutaleb, een PvdA burgemeester, zwijgt niet. Een heleboel 'linksmenschen' zwijgen niet. 

Bovendien, wat wil je dan? Dat ze een meningetje uitkraaien. Roepen dat 'de moslims' meer verantwoordelijkheid moeten nemen? Dat 'de islam wezenlijk fout is omdat ze niet door een verlichting is heen gegaan', of meer van dit soort kolder. En dan? Lekker in het morele gelijk wentelen. Lekker triomfantelijk machteloos gelijk hebben en tegelijkertijd de tegenpartij klem zetten ... is dat de oplossingsrichting? 

Tenslotte, D66 hoort overigens al geruime tijd niet meer bij de linkse club. 


Maar goed, linksmenschen, vreselijk volk dus ... want ze pruttelen wat. Nee, rechtsmenschen dan ... inmiddels al vijftien jaar aan het bewind in dit land en ... huh ...

Linksmenschen .... tss en dan nog over pavlov reacties beginnen ook.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Pavlov reactie. Het is zo ingesleten dat discussie geen enkele zin heeft.


Goed van je dat jij daaraan niet mee wil doen. Die akelige linksmeschen willen toch niet luisteren.  :gsm:

----------


## Revisor

*Kerk en StaatFrankrijk*

* Joan Wallach Scott: ‘Macron maakt van elke moslim een potentile terrorist’* 

 President Macron heeft de beveiliging tegen mogelijke aanslagen fors opgevoerd. Ook de bewaking bij de Grote Moskee in Parijs is verscherpt. Beeld Getty Images 

Joan Wallach Scott is emeritus hoogleraar Franse geschiedenis. Het harde secularisme van president Emanuel Macron is niet de oplossing, zegt ze. “Dat is hetzelfde als hardline islam.”  

Marije van Beek5 november 2020, 22:14

Na de zoveelste aanslag kondigde de Franse regering harde maatregelen aan tegen islamitisch extremisme. Een paar weken eerder, op 2 oktober, kondigde president Emmanuel Macron in een toespraak een wetsvoorstel aan dat ‘islamitisch separatisme’ in Frankrijk moet tegengaan. Een breed pakket aan maatregelen moet onder meer de neutraliteit van de overheid versterken, een verlichte islam bevorderen, en buitenlandse religieuze invloeden weren. Ook komt er strenger toezicht op verenigingen die separatisme promoten, en belooft Macron te gaan werken aan het herstel van ‘moeilijke wijken’.

Franse moslims zien bezorgd uit naar 9 december, als het wetsvoorstel er komt, en duidelijk wordt wat er precies gaat veranderen. Het land dat de grootste moslimpopulatie heeft van Europa, en waar het secularisme als heilig wordt beschouwd, heeft al eerder wetten aangenomen die moslims het geloofsleven bemoeilijken. Zo is het Franaises sinds 2004 verboden een hoofddoek te dragen op school, en mag dat ook niet als ze in een crche willen werken. En sinds 2014 mogen moeders die een hoofddoek dragen geen schoolreisjes meer begeleiden.

In sommige badplaatsen werd in 2016 het dragen van een boerkini verboden, een zwempak dat het lichaam grotendeels bedekt, en vaak in combinatie met een hoofddoek gedragen wordt. Politieagenten trokken vrouwen in boerkini’s destijds van het strand. Uiteindelijk werden de verboden vernietigd door de rechter.

Ook de warme maaltijden die Franse kinderen op school krijgen, zijn onderwerp van de strijd. Nu kiezen islamitische leerlingen meestal de vegetarische optie, zodat ze geen varkensvlees hoeven te eten, of vlees dat niet halal is. In zijn toespraak op 2 oktober noemde Macron die vegetarische optie een ‘menu confessionel’, een ‘gelovig menu’, dat in strijd is met gelijkheid en het principe van de scheiding tussen kerk en staat (lacit), en verboden zal worden. 

 Dienst in de Grande Mosque in Parijs. Beeld EPA 

Joan Wallach Scott, emeritus hoogleraar Franse geschiedenis aan Princeton University die enkele boeken over het hoofddoekdebat en de lacit schreef, is bepaald niet gerust op de gevolgen van die nieuwe wetgeving. Het hardline secularisme van Frankrijk gaat nu al te ver, zegt Scott: “Je bent al een vijand van de republiek als je de islam praktiseert.” 
*
Wat gaat er volgens u mis in Frankrijk?*

“Sinds het begin van deze eeuw gebruikt Frankrijk het idee van secularisme om moslims te definiren als groep die gedrag vertoont dat onacceptabel is voor Franse burgers. Om precies te zijn vanaf 2004, het moment dat het hoofddoekverbod op openbare scholen inging. Tot dan toe was het geen probleem geweest dat sikh-jongetjes met tulbanden naar school kwamen, of joodse jongetjes met keppeltjes. Maar de hoofddoek was anders, op een of andere manier.

“In 1905 kreeg Frankrijk de scheiding tussen kerk en staat, de lacit, om de neutraliteit van de staat in religieuze kwesties zeker te stellen. Maar onder Chirac, in 2003, kwam er een herziening van de lacit – een rapport legde de basis voor de wetten die daarna zouden komen. De portee was nu: burgers moeten neutraliteit praktiseren in de publieke ruimte. Dan heb je het dus niet meer over de staat.” 
*
Hardline secularisme, noemt u het.*

“Ja. En wat belangrijk is: het raakt alleen moslims. Christenen heb je hier niet mee, dat is een geprivatiseerde religie. En orthodoxe joden zijn zo’n kleine groep, die worden voor zover ik weet met rust gelaten. Wat Franse moslims wordt aangewreven of verweten, is dat ze het principe van lacit niet begrijpen, en er dus in falen om de waarden van de Franse republiek te respecteren.

“De Franse regering zag die nieuwe wetten van begin deze eeuw als de manier om te dealen met de ‘moslimdreiging’. Er was een enorme druk van rechts, van Marine Le Pen, waar Chirac in een adembenemende verkiezingsavond nipt van won. Als je macht wilde, dan moest je de kwestie op je nemen van de dreiging van immigranten, en zeker die van islamitische immigranten. Zo is lacit de belangrijkste waarde van de republiek geworden.

“Religie uit de politiek houden, dat is waar secularisme om gaat. Maar secularisme wordt nu in Frankrijk gebruikt als manier om te zeggen dat de religie van moslims te publiek is. Terwijl: moslims die hoofddoeken dragen, of zich aan de vijfmaaldaagse gebedstijden houden, die zijn niet de staat aan het overnemen. Aanslagen plegen: dt is de staat willen overnemen. Jihadisten, zij vormen een politiek gemotiveerde groep. Maar de rest van de Franse moslims is daar niet mee bezig. Ja, er is naast jihadisme ook zoiets als islamisme, de politieke islam. Maar dat is ook bij lange na niet de hele islam. En zolang mensen geen shariawetten aan het opleggen zijn aan de natie, moeten ze de vrijheid hebben om hun godsdienst te beleven.” 
*
Hardline secularisme is net zo slecht als hardline islam, zei u eerder eens.*

“Ja. Er is in deze eeuw in Frankrijk een soort nationalisme in opkomst dat heel zorgwekkend is. Het is niet extreem-rechts van karakter, maar het drijft wel op het idee dat er n Frankrijk is, en dat iedereen on board moet zijn met dezelfde principes. Ze leggen zo een wijze van seculier zijn op die geen godsdienstvrijheid behelst, en antidemocratisch is.

“Kijk, als moslimstudenten weigeren om naar biologieles te gaan – dat is daadwerkelijk gebeurd, omdat er ‘onpuur lesmateriaal’ was of zoiets – dan ligt daar een heldere grens. Zulk gedrag moet geweigerd worden in naam van de wetenschap. Dat ambtenaren geen uiterlijk teken van een religie mogen dragen, ok, daar kun je over discussiren. Maar het gaat mis als secularisme zo hardline wordt dat je het leven van gelovigen onnodig ingewikkeld maakt. Als je nu als kind een hoofddoek draagt, kun je plots niet meer gewoon naar school. Of als je als vrouw een hoofddoek draagt, en gaat trouwen, kom je het stadhuis niet in.” 
*
Franse moslims worden aangekeken op de terreuraanslagen, schreef persbureau AP. Hoe kan dat?*

 “President Macron doet dit zelf. Na die verschrikkelijke aanslagen zei hij dat ‘de islam in crisis verkeert’. Als je dat zegt, dan geef je alle moslims de schuld. Of op zijn minst maak je van elke moslim een potentile terrorist of jihadist. Hij zei ook: ‘We willen een verlichte islam’. Dat impliceert dat moslims nog niet verlicht zijn. En dat de islam en jihadisme hetzelfde zijn.” 
*
Kan Macron met die uitspraak niet ook *gewoon bedoelen dat er een kleine groep *islamitische extremisten is die aanslagen pleegt?*

“Ja, je kunt zijn uitspraak ook opvatten alsof er een handjevol potentile terroristen is binnen de islamitische gemeenschap. Maar het zou ook kunnen betekenen dat geweld en terrorisme inherent zijn aan de islam. Hoe het ook zij: hij weet heus dat het op twee manieren opgevat kan worden. Daarom zegt hij het op die manier. Zo kun je stemmen bij Le Pen wegtrekken.

 Het zou hetzelfde zijn als je, in de tijd dat de IRA aanslagen pleegde in Engeland, had gezegd dat alle katholieken terroristen zijn. Mensen hadden je uitgelachen. Maar het is precies wat moslims nu overkomt. Terwijl: er zijn Franse neonazi-groepen die synagogen en moskeen aanvallen. Niemand die dan zegt: alle Fransen zijn terroristen. Dat moslims wel als criminelen worden afgeschilderd, is racisme. Puur en simpel. 

 Het meisje is een van de schoolkinderen in Straatsburg die les krijgen in de regels voor vrijheid van meningsuiting en scheiding van kerk en staat. Beeld AP 

“Vergeet niet: Macron beledigt de religie van een groep mensen die al dagelijks te kampen heeft met discriminatie en de grote ongelijkheid in Frankrijk. Bruine mensen, die afkomstig zijn uit voormalige kolonin, en waarvan er velen in de uitzichtloze banlieue leven. Als je een islamitische achtergrond hebt, is het heel lastig om in Frankrijk een baan en een fatsoenlijke woning te vinden. De negativiteit komt je van alle kanten tegemoet als je moslim bent. Dit jaar nog is een meisje op de universiteit een college uitgestuurd omdat ze een hoofddoek droeg, al is de hoofddoek er niet verboden.

 “Het land kent een lange geschiedenis van moslims als inferieur beschouwen. Ze zagen hun kolonisatiemissies destijds als een beschavingsoffensief van barbaren. Na de oorlog in Algerije komt er dan een ongeschoolde en armere populatie naar Frankrijk toe. De wijze waarop deze groep daarna geracialiseerd is, is heel vergelijkbaar met de manier waarop dat bij Afrikaans-Amerikanen in de Verenigde Staten is gebeurd. Vervolgens worden er afschuwelijke terroristische aanslagen gepleegd door individuen uit die gemeenschap. De notie dat alle moslims een bron van terrorisme zijn, is met deze basis dan makkelijk ontwikkeld.”

----------


## Revisor

*U beschrijft een ontwikkeling van enkele decennia. Is er op dit moment iets nieuws aan de hand?*

“Wat nu extremer is dan voorheen, is de oorlogsretoriek die wordt gebruikt. De minister van binnenlandse zaken had het over ‘de politieke islam’ als een ‘interne vijand’, die niet volgens de waarden van de republiek zou willen of kunnen leven. Wat hij met ‘de politieke islam’ bedoelt laat hij in het midden, terwijl je ook ‘terroristen’ of *‘jihadisten’ kunt zeggen. Op deze manier richt je oorlogstaal tot een populatie van zes of tien miljoen moslims.

“Het is zelfs zo dat het soort kritiek dat ik lever, je al doodsbedreigingen op internet oplevert in Frankrijk. Ik heb vrienden die actief zijn in antidiscriminatiegroepen, en iedereen die zich bekommert om moslimdiscriminatie, is heel voorzichtig op dit moment. Collega’s die zich hiermee bezighouden op de universiteit zijn ook aangevallen, om precies te zijn de academici die zich bezighouden met het thema intersectionaliteit. Dat is een academische term voor het bestuderen van verschillende groepen in een samenleving, en hoe discriminatie hen essentialiseert. De minister van onderwijs heeft gezegd dat elke academicus die zich met dit onderwerp bezighoudt een ‘intellectuele bondgenoot is van terrorisme’.”
*
Hoe kan dit nog goedkomen?*

“Ze hebben een meer pluralistische notie nodig van wat het betekent om Frans te zijn. Die diversiteit is er al, dat is het probleem niet, want Frankrijk is altijd een land van immigranten geweest. Er is een zachtere, democratische vorm van secularisme mogelijk, die de vrijheid van geweten van individuele burgers erkent, en de vrijheid om je eigen *religieuze opvattingen te praktiseren.

“Ik denk dat het niet eens een kwestie van secularisme meer is. Ik denk dat de lacit een excuus geworden is voor rassendiscriminatie. Een instrument dat ze kunnen gebruiken om te beweren dat deze mensen minder zijn dan waar Frankrijk voor staat. Ik zei al dat de situatie, met de gettosering en de lange geschiedenis van racisme, lijkt op die in de VS. Maar daarbij erkennen we nog dat racisme een probleem is. In Frankrijk zeggen mensen dat niet. Daar is het: nee, wij discrimineren niet tegen moslims, ik ben gewoon voorstander van de lacit. Er is nog een hele lange weg te gaan.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...ist~b770d92c4/

----------


## Samir75017

> Can concepts or objects really be insulted?


Disrespecting the French national anthem (La Marseillaise) and the French flag in the context of public events is prohibited by French Law. Since 2003.

A poll found that nearly 90% of French people were in favour of *punishing* any disrespect shown to France's national anthem or damage done to its flag.

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Kerk en StaatFrankrijk*
> 
> * Joan Wallach Scott: Macron maakt van elke moslim een potentile terrorist*


Er zijn mensen die daar enigszins anders over denken,

https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/zwaar-ge...eerd~b63679d4/

----------


## Revisor

> Er zijn mensen die daar enigszins anders over denken,
> 
> https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/zwaar-ge...eerd~b63679d4/



Zoon van Algerijenen onderdrukker en slachter die politiechef was in Algerije. Moesten natuurlijk met de staart tussen de benen Algerije verlaten. Is bijna zijn hele carriere anti-Marokkanen en anti-islam.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...arokkanen.html

Dan vertrouw ik meer op de objectiviteit van een hoogleraar.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Zoon van Algerijenen onderdrukker en slachter die politiechef was in Algerije. Moesten natuurlijk met de staart tussen de benen Algerije verlaten. 
> 
> Is bijna zijn hele carriere anti-Marokkanen en anti-islam.


Ephimenco? Dat moet je dan toch eens allemaal aantonen.

Misschien zit je er hiermee net zo naast.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvain_Ephimenco

----------


## Revisor

> Ephimenco? Dat moet je dan toch eens allemaal aantonen.
> 
> Misschien zit je er hiermee net zo naast.
> 
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvain_Ephimenco



Vertel, wat is onjuist aan mijn bewering?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Vertel, wat is onjuist aan mijn bewering?


Iemand die iets beweerd moet daarvoor maar he bewijs leveren. Zo ook jij met je bewering.

Bovendien, zelfs als zijn vader fout zou zijn geweest - is hij het dan daarom ook?

----------


## Revisor

> Iemand die iets beweerd moet daarvoor maar he bewijs leveren. Zo ook jij met je bewering.
> 
> Bovendien, zelfs als zijn vader fout zou zijn geweest - is hij het dan daarom ook?



Zeg maar wat niet klopt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Zeg maar wat niet klopt.


Jij beweerde iets. Die stelt bewijst - en niet andersom.  :moe:

----------


## Revisor

> Jij beweerde iets. Die stelt bewijst - en niet andersom.


Ik ga alleen bewijs aanleveren als ik weet wat betwist wordt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik ga alleen bewijs aanleveren als ik weet wat betwist wordt.


Blijf je nu trollen? Gewoon wat ik je eerder vroeg om aan te tonen.  :moe: 

Verder zou je ook kunnen proberen aan te tonen waar Ephimenco het eventueel volgens jou er naast zit waar hij beweringen van die hoogleraar tegenspreekt. Daar ben ik heel benieuwd naar.

----------


## Revisor

> Blijf je nu trollen? Gewoon wat ik je eerder vroeg om aan te tonen. 
> 
> Verder zou je ook kunnen proberen aan te tonen waar Ephimenco het eventueel volgens jou er naast zit waar hij beweringen van die hoogleraar tegenspreekt. Daar ben ik heel benieuwd naar.


Ik stel je een eenvoudige vraag. Ik krijg geen antwoord.

Sylvains kritiek besteed ik geen tijd aan. Ik ga niet op elke laffe racist in.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik stel je een eenvoudige vraag. Ik krijg geen antwoord.
> 
> Sylvains kritiek besteed ik geen tijd aan. Ik ga niet op elke laffe racist in.


En maar trollen.  :fuckit2:

----------


## Revisor

> En maar trollen.



Hou nou maar op met dat kinderachtige gestalk en NVVD getreiter.

----------


## Samir75017

*Franse politie valt binnen bij Turken en neemt kinderen mee*



*De Franse politie heeft deze week vier 10-jarige basisschoolkinderen meegenomen naar het bureau. De kinderen zijn daar onder het mom van ‘terrorismebestrijding’ elf uur lang verhoord.
*

De Turks-Franse ouders van twee van die kinderen reageerden geschokt op de brutale inval. “De politie wilde ons duidelijk terroriseren”, verklaarden ze aan Turkse nieuwsdiensten.

In een exclusief interview hekelden de ouders van de vier kinderen, die in Albertville, Zuidoost-Frankrijk wonen, het buitensporige politiegeweld afgelopen donderdag. De getroffen kinderen zijn alle vier 10 jaar oud, waarvan drie van Turkse afkomst en een van Algerijnse afkomst.

“Voor 7 uur ‘s morgens klopte de politie op zo’n manier dat de deur bijna kapot ging”, zei de geschrokken vader Servet Yıldırım van een van de kinderen. “Tien gemaskerde politieagenten met grote wapens vielen schreeuwend en op agressieve wijze onze woning binnen.”

De politie maakte E. Y., Yıldırıms 10-jarige dochter, wakker en vertelde hen dat ze haar naar het politiebureau zouden brengen, herinnert de vader zich. “Ook namen ze foto’s van onze (Islamitische) muurversieringen en probeerden zogenaamd aanwijzingen te vinden door het hele huis te doorzoeken.”

Later, op het politiebureau: “Ze stelden ons veel vragen over onze religieuze overtuigingen. Of wij bidden en of mijn vrouw haar hoofddoek onder dwang draagt. Ze hebben ons allebei, mijn vrouw en ik, twee uur lang ondervraagd.”

“Afgezien van vragen over onze religie, vroegen ze ons wat we dachten van de gespannen relatie tussen [de Franse president Emmanuel] Macron en [de Turkse president Recep Tayyip] Erdoğan”, zei de vader, die de vragen respectloos en provocerend noemde.

De vader begrijpt ‘de terroristische daad’ van de Franse politie niet. “Tien overdreven bewapende politieagenten die onze huis binnenvallen om mijn 10-jarige dochter, die nog sliep, mee te nemen voor verhoor.”

‘*Daar weet ze niets van’*

Volgens de vader zouden de 11 uur durende hechtenis van zijn dochter en het ‘overdreven agressieve en nogal beangstigende’ gedrag van de politie mogelijk betrekking hebben op wat de kinderen zeiden na een klassikale bespreking van godslasterlijke cartoons van de moslimprofeet Mohammed en de moord vorige maand op een leraar die de spotprenten in de klas toonde.

Hoewel zijn dochter misschien iets over de moord gezegd zou hebben, legde de vader uit dat ze pas 10 jaar oud is en ‘niets weet van de gebeurtenissen’.

“Dit zijn geen dingen waar we thuis over praten”, zei hij. “Iedereen kent ons gezin. We wonen hier al 20 jaar. De school kent ons heel goed; we hadden meerdere kinderen die naar dezelfde school gingen. In geval van ‘radicalisering’ zou iedereen dat weten.”

*‘Ik was erg bang’*

Het 10-jarige meisje dat ongeveer elf uur lang door de Franse politie werd vastgehouden, liet weten dat haar basisschoolleraar vroeg wat ze vond van de moord op Samuel Paty. “Ik vertelde haar dat het me speet dat hij dood was, maar er niets zou zijn gebeurd als hij de cartoons niet had getoond.”

De leraar reageerde: “Ok, ik begrijp het.” En dat was alles wat ze zei, verklaarde het Turkse meisje.

Over haar langdurige detentie door de politie zei ze: “Ik was erg bang. Dit is de eerste keer dat zoiets mij overkomt.”

De Franse politie vroeg het Turkse meisje ook of ze naar de moskee ging. “Ja zei ik, in het weekend.”

*Geen reacties
*
De politie van Albertville verklaarde aan een grote Turkse nieuwsdienst dat “ze geen informatie konden vrijgeven over de detentie van de vier kinderen”.

De getroffen ouders benadrukten ook dat de politie weigerde hen documentatie te verstrekken over de reden voor de aanhouding van hun kinderen of hun verhoor.

Volgens de vader zijn twee van de vier kinderen meegenomen naar een ander bureau in Chambery, een Alpenstadje in het zuidoosten van Frankrijk.

[...]

https://turksemedia.nl/schandaal-fra...-kinderen-mee/

----------


## Eke

https://twitter.com/Interieur_Gouv/s...71549535195136


Ik heb dit bericht hier opgezet om op m'n gemak te lezen (met woordenboek) maar het wordt niet ondersteund door een browser..

Het is nl naar mijn idee zinnig om meerdere versies van een verhaal te horen. Ik mis nl in het verhaal van vader dat het hoofd van de school een fles met briefje erin zou hebben gehad met de tekst : je bent er geweest.(vrij vertaalde zin: T'est mort). Klopt dat ?

Ik wil nu alles nog eens rustig vertalen, maar dat is nog niet gelukt.

----------


## Samir75017

> https://twitter.com/Interieur_Gouv/s...71549535195136
> 
> Het is nl naar mijn idee zinnig om meerdere versies van een verhaal te horen. Ik mis nl in het verhaal van vader dat het hoofd van de school een fles met briefje erin zou hebben gehad met de tekst : je bent er geweest.(vrij vertaalde zin: T'est mort). Klopt dat ?


T’es mort = you’re a dead man. 

But no link between both stories has been established so far.

----------


## Eke

> Tes mort = youre a dead man. 
> 
> But no link between both stories has been established so far.


Hoe bedoel je, Samir ? 

Het gaat om 4 kinderen van 10 jaar uit Albertville in de Savoie.


PS. Heb je wel eens cowboytje gespeeld als kind ? "Je bent er geweest" is hetzelfde als " you're a dead man" .."Geef je over "  :Smilie:

----------


## Samir75017

> Hoe bedoel je, Samir ? 
> 
> Het gaat om 4 kinderen van 10 jaar uit Albertville in de Savoie.
> 
> 
> PS. Heb je wel eens cowboytje gespeeld als kind ? "Je bent er geweest" is hetzelfde als " you're a dead man" ….."Geef je over "


No link between the death threat in the letterbox and the children case (cartoons).

No need to play the cowboy when I was in the classroom, there was more respect and no brainwashing coming from the education system. Apart from a few things, but that was OK. Secularism was pretty much respected from both sides. Not yet perverted as it is now. Which causes tensions.

No religious signs in schools but OK to show pornographic cartoons of the Prophet of Islam. It doesn’t make sense.

----------


## super ick

> Welke linksmensch zwijgt?
> 
> Aboutaleb, een PvdA burgemeester, zwijgt niet. Een heleboel 'linksmenschen' zwijgen niet. 
> 
> Bovendien, wat wil je dan? Dat ze een meningetje uitkraaien. Roepen dat 'de moslims' meer verantwoordelijkheid moeten nemen? Dat 'de islam wezenlijk fout is omdat ze niet door een verlichting is heen gegaan', of meer van dit soort kolder. En dan? Lekker in het morele gelijk wentelen. Lekker triomfantelijk machteloos gelijk hebben en tegelijkertijd de tegenpartij klem zetten ... is dat de oplossingsrichting? 
> 
> Tenslotte, D66 hoort overigens al geruime tijd niet meer bij de linkse club. 
> 
> 
> ...


Diezelfde die destijds compromisloos inhakken op het christelijke geloof. Die er als de kippen bij zijn om het morele gelijk te claimen maar in deze zaken altijd wegdraaien.

Inderdaad lekker in het morele gelijk draaien, precies wat ze altijd doen maar nu laten. Ik heb er maar 1 woord voor: hypocrisie.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Wat een kansloss geklaag.

Je bent je onderbuik aan het ontgassen en vage onmeetbare verwijten aan het uitbraken. Of je gelijk hebt, geen flauw idee. Gaan we ook nooit achterkomen met van die vage termen. Veel gesuggereerd onrecht, maar als je dichterbij komt blijkt het toch vooral amorfe onvrede.

----------


## Samir75017

On March 31, 2021, France furthered its mission to subjugate Muslims.

After banning the wearing of the hijab in public schools in 2004, the Senate has voted to ban the hijab for anyone under 18 years-old in public.

French senator, Christian Bilhac, said on the subject:

“_To what extent can a secular republic tolerate that children display religious signs in full view of everyone? It is not up to parents to impose dogma on children. It is essential that there are protective spaces for them and a pathway to emancipation._”

This political decision is part of a strategy that consists of denying any rationality to Islam. The explicit basis for the ban is the following assertion: there is no rational purpose for the veil and Muslim women are forced to wear it against their best interests.

[...]

Libert. galit. Fraternit.

Lack of integration or lack of acceptation ?

----------


## Revisor

*Franse Senaat verscherpt wet tegen separatisme* 

Politieke islam De wet over separatisme, waarmee Frankrijk zich wil wapenen tegen de politieke islam, is nu ook door de Senaat goedgekeurd. Die verbood en passant de boerkini en de hoofddoek voor minderjarigen.

Gert Van Langendonck 13 april 2021 om 11:16

Een Franse wet tegen separatisme legt onder meer *het dragen van hoofddoeken* aan banden. Foto Sabine Joosten/Hollandse Hoogte 

Na de Assemble Nationale in februari heeft maandagavond ook de Franse Senaat de wet tegen het separatisme goedgekeurd. Maar de Senaat, waar de conservatieven in de meerderheid zijn, heeft het wetsontwerp van de regering wel flink aangescherpt.

De senatoren stemden voor amendementen om moeders met hoofddoek te verbieden aan buitenschoolse activiteiten deel te nemen, om de boerkini te verbieden in zwembaden, en de hoofddoek bij sportieve evenementen. De hoofddoek wordt helemaal verboden voor vrouwen jonger dan achttien in de publieke ruimte.

De wet tegen het separatisme (officieel: ter versterking van het respect voor de principes van de Republiek) komt er op initiatief van president Emmanuel Macron, die er de aanzet toe gaf in een speech in Les Mureaux in oktober vorig jaar. Volgens Macron is het islamistische separatisme (ook wel: de radicale of politieke islam) een bedreiging voor de Republiek. 

*Versnelde behandeling*

De moord op onderwijzer Samuel Paty door een extremistische moslim op 16 oktober vorig jaar gaf een extra impuls aan het wetsontwerp, en de regering vroeg om een versnelde procedure. Dat wil zeggen dat elke kamer slechts n lezing krijgt in plaats van dat de tekst als een pingpongballetje heen en weer gaat tussen Assemble en Senaat.

Het wetsontwerp zoals het eerder in de Assemble is goedgekeurd maakt onder meer een strengere controle mogelijk van islamitische verenigingen, van de buitenlandse financiering van moskeen, en van het thuisonderwijs. Het verscherpt ook de strijd tegen maagdelijkheidscertificaten en polygamie. Het wetsontwerp wordt gedragen door Macrons minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin, die onlangs nog voor ophef zorgde door de radicaal-rechtse politica Marine Le Pen tijdens een tv-debat te verwijten dat zij te soft is over de islam.

Maar de conservatieven vinden precies hetzelfde van de regering. Deze tekst regelt helemaal niets, zei Bruno Retailleau, de fractieleider van Les Rpublicains, in december over het oorspronkelijke wetsontwerp. Had hij de laatste drie aanslagen voorkomen? Nee, want die zijn gepleegd door migranten, en deze tekst zegt niets over de migratiechaos.

Retailleau betreurde het ook dat het wetsontwerp het islamisme niet met naam noemt. Hoewel iedereen weet dat het wetsontwerp over de islam gaat, mag dat er niet letterlijk instaan. Zo staat er niet hoofddoek maar wel religieuze symbolen, niet moskeen maar wel gebedshuizen. 
*
Thuisonderwijs*

Dat heeft tot gevolg dat de tekst in principe ook op andere religies van toepassing is, waaronder het christendom. Het enige artikel dat in de Senaat werd afgezwakt is dat over het thuisonderwijs. De regering ziet het als een vorm van separatisme als moslimouders hun kinderen van school halen, en wil dat zij daar voortaan toestemming voor moeten vragen.

De eigen katholieke achterban indachtig vonden de conservatieven dat een stap te ver te gaan. De Franse bisschoppen hebben het hele wetsontwerp eerder scherp veroordeeld. Zij vinden dat het alle gelovigen bestempelt als onbetrouwbare sujetten.

Franse bisschoppen vinden dat het wetsontwerp alle gelovigen bestempelt als onbetrouwbare sujetten.
De amendementen waarmee de Senaat heeft ingestemd worden niet automatisch wet. Een gemengde commissie van de twee kamers moet nu tot een compromistekst zien te komen. De regering heeft aangedrongen op spoed, en volgens een woordvoerder van de Senaat is begin mei het streefdoel.

De linkse partijen in het Franse parlement betreuren vooral het ontbreken van een sociaal luik in de wet, zoals president Macron in Les Mureaux had beloofd. Want Macron had in zijn speech over het separatisme ook toegegeven dat er wijken zijn in Frankrijk waar de Republiek zijn beloftes niet is nagekomen.

De bond wordt verweten interne vergaderingen te hebben georganiseerd over discriminatie waarbij bepaalde groepen niet waren uitgenodigd. Op het laatste moment heeft de Senaat nog een amendement gestemd waardoor verenigingen kunnen worden verboden als zij mensen weren op basis van kleur of afkomst.Links Frankrijk zit sowieso al enige tijd in de verdediging. In de periode dat het parlement over de wet debatteerde hebben regeringsleden polemieken gecreerd over het islamogauchisme (islamo-linksisme), een vermeend samenwerkingsverband tussen islamisten en linkse activisten op themas als kolonisatie en racisme, en over de studentenvakbond Unef.

Zelfs sommige centristische senatoren vonden het debat in de Senaat soms een beetje doorschieten. Het heeft niet veel gescheeld, zei Nathalie Goudet van de centrumrechtse partij UDI, of mijn collegas hadden een amendement ingediend om de babouches te verbieden, een verwijzing naar de traditionele Marokkaanse sloffen. 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/13...tisme-a4039537

----------


## Revisor

*Franse ex-generaals waarschuwen in controversile brief voor burgeroorlog, tot onvrede van Defensie* 

 Als de Franse regering niet snel ingrijpt tegen gevaren als islamisme en antiracisme dreigt een burgeroorlog, schrijven oud-militairen in een open brief. De minister van Defensie veroordeelt de brief en roept op tot sancties. 

Eline Huisman28 april 2021, 11:40 

 Anti-fascisten tijdens een demonstratie van ‘gele hesjes’ in Parijs, september 2020.Beeld Anadolu Agency via Getty Images 

Ze kunnen niet langer zwijgen of onverschillig blijven over het lot van hun prachtige land. Want laat het duidelijk zijn: ‘Frankrijk is in gevaar.’ Met die onheilspellende woorden openen twintig gepensioneerde generaals hun brief aan president Macron, diens kabinet en het Franse parlement.

In de brief, vorige week gepubliceerd in het ultraconservatieve weekblad _Valeurs Actuelles_, waarschuwen de militairen dat Frankrijk in verval raakt. Door welke ‘dodelijke gevaren’ het land wordt bedreigd? Door antiracisten - die ‘onrust, zelfs haat zaaien tussen bevolkingsgroepen’. Door mensen ‘die ons land, haar tradities en cultuur minachten’. En door ‘het islamisme en de hordes uit de banlieue’ die delen van Frankrijk willen loszingen van de Republiek. De brief is, behalve door de generaals, ondertekend door bijna honderd hoge officieren en ruim duizend militairen.

Als de bestuurders van het land, president Macron voorop, deze gevaren niet snel uitbannen, dreigt volgens de ondertekenaars het ergste. Dan zal het door hun laksheid tot een uitbarsting komen, wordt het leger tot ingrijpen gedwongen, zal ‘een burgeroorlog een einde maken aan de groeiende chaos en zullen er, onder uw verantwoordelijkheid, duizenden doden vallen’.

Dreigen deze briefschrijvers nou met een staatsgreep? En wie zijn deze militairen eigenlijk, vragen Franse media zich af. Niet alleen de inhoud was explosief. De brief verscheen precies zestig jaar na de militaire couppoging tegen generaal De Gaulle, uit protest tegen de onafhankelijkheid van Algerije. En juist op die dag roepen hooggeplaatste militairen op tot een opstand - wat betekent dat?

Kort na de publicatie gooide Marine Le Pen olie op het vuur door zich solidair te verklaren met de ondertekenaars. ‘Als burger en politica onderschrijf ik uw analyses en deel ik in uw verdriet’, schreef de leider van Rassemblement National, eveneens in_ Valeurs Actuelles_. Ze nodigde de militairen deel te nemen aan de strijd van haar partij. Linkse politici reageerden op hun beurt woedend en verbijsterd. Een oproep tot een heksenjacht, in naam van de Republiek, die eindigt met de dreiging van een burgeroorlog, vatte een partijlid van La France Insoumise (Opstandig Frankrijk) samen - ‘worden we wakker?’

Uiteindelijk kwam de minister van Defensie Florence Parly zondag met een reactie, nadat de krant _Libration_ vertwijfeld had uitgeroepen waar de regering bleef: ‘Hebben zij, die zo druk zijn met de strijd tegen onveiligheid, hier dan niets over te zeggen?’

Laten we helder zijn, zei Parly, die de publicatie veroordeelde als onverantwoord: ‘De ondertekenaars hebben geen enkele functie meer in onze strijdkrachten en vertegenwoordigen niemand dan zichzelf.’ Later voegde ze eraan toe onderzoek uit te voeren naar wie de briefschrijvers zijn en riep ze op tot sancties tegen actieve militairen.

Een van de prominente ondertekenaars bleek ex-generaal Christian Piquemal, die in 2016 werd gearresteerd vanwege zijn rol in een anti-migrantendemonstratie in Calais. Andere generaals buiten dienst zijn volgens nieuwsmedium _FranceInfo_ actief in kringen van complotdenkers, extreem-rechts, en in de cirkel rond Renaud Camus - de Franse denker die vooral bekend is vanwege zijn samenzweringstheorie over omvolking (‘Grand Remplacement’).

Een paar weken geleden nog publiceerde Mediapart een onderzoeksdossier naar neonazistisch gedachtengoed binnen de strijdkrachten. De onderzoekswebsite identificeerde zo’n vijftig militairen die op sociale media poseren met hakenkruisvlaggen, swastika-tatoeages en Hitlergroeten. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...nsie~bb973bb1/

----------


## Revisor

*
Frankrijk institutionaliseert islamofobie

* Foto: Wikimedia Commons" 
_
Een meerderheid in de Franse Senaat heeft gestemd voor een hijabverbod voor minderjarigen. Dit verbod is onderdeel van een bredere ‘anti-separatismewet’, die in naam tegen jihadisme is gericht, maar in de praktijk vooral rechten van moslims in Frankrijk inperkt._ 

Jens Appelo 11 mei 2021 

De Franse Senaat heeft vorige maand een reeks amendementen van de rechtse partij Les Rpublicains (LR) aangenomen, waaronder het voorstel om religieuze uitingen bij schooluitstapjes te verbieden. In de praktijk betekent dit ook, dat moeders die een hijab dragen hun kinderen niet langer kunnen begeleiden bij schooluitjes.

Ook stelde LR voor om de boerkini en ‘buitenlandse vlaggen’ bij bruiloften te verbieden. Tot overmaat van racisme werd er nog voorgesteld om hijabs bij minderjarigen in z’n geheel te verbieden. Al deze amendementen zijn aangenomen door de Franse Senaat, die gedomineerd wordt door rechts.
*
Anti-separatismewet*

De amendementen zijn toegevoegd aan een bundeling van beleidsvoorstellen die samen de ‘anti-separatismewet’ vormen. Volgens de Franse president Emmanuel Macron is het doel van de wet om ‘respect voor Republikeinse waarden te versterken’: een onomwonden nationalistisch offensief dus.

Welke voorstellen aangenomen zullen worden is nog niet zeker, maar de delen van de wet die al wl zijn aangenomen zijn minstens even draconisch. De Franse staat geeft zichzelf bijvoorbeeld het recht om de vrijheid van vergadering stevig in te perken. Wanneer een vereniging om subsidie vraagt, wordt de vereniging geacht een contract te tekenen waarin staat dat zij de ‘Franse Republikeinse waarden’ onderschrijven. Wanneer hier volgens de staat niet aan wordt voldaan, moet de vereniging ontbonden worden.
*
Islamofobie*

Met initiatieven als de anti-separatismewet probeert Macron zijn extreemrechtse opponent Marine Le Pen van het Rassemblement National het gras voor de voeten weg te maaien.

In een tv-debat nam n van Macrons ministers het Le Pen zelfs kwalijk dat zij zich onvoldoende achter de racistische wet had geschaard. Macron zelf waarschuwde dat moslims in Frankrijk een ‘parallelle samenleving’ aan het opbouwen zijn en dat er ‘wijken zijn waar de Republikeinse waarden niet meer gelden’.

De racistische taal van Macron en Le Pen heeft ook weerklank gevonden onder zo’n duizend (ex-)militairen, waaronder twintig generaals. Zij publiceerden eind april in een rechts weekblad een open brief, waarin zij de hysterische complottheorie verkondigden dat delen van het land overgenomen zou zijn door moslims. De brief werd gepubliceerd precies 60 jaar na een mislukte extreemrechtse couppoging. Destijds was het doel van de coupplegers (eveneens generaals en andere militairen) om Algerije als kolonie te behouden.

Frankrijk kent een grote moslimgemeenschap, die precies uit die voormalige kolonin afkomstig is. Sinds de dekolonisering heeft de Franse staat het nog altijd op dat deel van de bevolking gemunt. Dit is terug te zien in cijfers over politiegeweld, openlijk racistische taal over het hele politieke spectrum en – zoals nu het geval is – ook steeds meer in officieel beleid.


https://socialisme.nu/frankrijk-inst...t-islamofobie/

----------


## knuppeltje

Tja, dat hiab verbod is net zo totaal onzinnig als het idee dat het dragen van die popenlap noodzakelijk is om in een god te kunnen geloven. Alleen godsdienst verdwaasden kunnen in die noodzaak van dat dragen geloven.

Het dragen ervan is volgens de koran en soenna niet eens een islamitisch voorschrift. Hetzelfde geld voor de hoofddoek.
Nergens staat er in de koran of soenna vrouwen een hoofddoek moeten dragen. Maar een verbod op dat dragen is net zo onzinnig.
Wat er staat is dat vrouwen in het openbaar met hun kimar hun borsten moeten bedekken. Een beetje vrij vertaald staat er: En zeg tegen uw vrouwen dat zij in het openbaar met die lap hun tieten bedekken, want zo is het geen gezicht, en de kamelen slaan ervan op hol.

Dat neemt niet weg dat het dragen van religieuze attributen in bepaalde culturen als een dwingende noodzaak wordt beschouwd. Vooral door mannen. Vrouwen hebben binnen die culturen daarover - net als over andere zaken - zelfs niet eens iets over in te brengen.

----------


## Revisor

Gaat het om het verdedigen van culturele eigenheid of de staatsonderdrukking van een kwetsbare minderheid?


*‘Het hoofddoekenverbod is een spiegel van onze hypocrisie’*

Jep Stockmans 1 juni 2021


*
Een wetsvoorstel dat in april werd goedgekeurd in de Franse Senaat lokte globale actie uit onder de slogan “#handsoffmyhijab”. Die nieuwe wet zou het dragen van de hoofddoek voor minderjarigen in het openbaar verbieden. Volgens onderzoeker Jep Stockmans legt dit de tegenstellingen tussen de westerse seculiere staat en de rechten van moslima's nog maar eens bloot. ‘Het verbieden van de hoofddoek is net zo onderdrukkend als de verplichting ervan.’* 

In 2010 werd een hoofddoekenverbod opgelegd door de Franse staat. Deze wet verbood het dragen van de hoofddoek in publieke ruimtes en instituties zoals scholen. Deze controversile beslissing zorgde voor een sterke reactie van moslima's en hun bondgenoten omdat moslimmeisjes niet meer met een hoofddoek naar school kunnen gaan.

De breuklijn tussen het islamitisch geloof en het Franse onderwijs werd dit voorjaar nog prominenter. De Franse Senaat keurde een addendum goed, dat minderjarige meisjes verbiedt om de hoofddoek in het openbaar te dragen. Ook moeders die de school van hun kinderen bezoeken, mogen dat niet meer met een hoofddoek. Ook een verbod op de boerkini werd toegevoegd.

Het addendum is een toevoeging aan de wet 'ter versterking van de republikeinse principes', ook wel de 'wet tegen separatisme' genoemd. Maar of die toevoeging aan de wet er ook effectief komt, is twijfelachtig. Het Franse Parlement gaf al aan tegen het voorstel te zijn. Daarnaast zou de Grondwettelijke Raad - dat toeziet op het verloop van verkiezingen, maar ook wet- en regelgeving controleert - het voorstel afkeuren.

Desondanks lokte de stemming van dat addendum een globale reactie uit onder de hashtag #handsoffmyhijab. Zo’n politieke beslissingen raken deze vrouwen disproportioneel. Bovendien wordt zelden naar hun stemmen geluisterd binnen deze politieke debatten.

*Moslima-activisten stellen daarom dat de Franse staat hen viseert en hun rechten schendt. In essentie wil het recente voorstel zeggen dat moslimmeisjes pas controle krijgen over hun eigen lichaam vanaf hun 18de verjaardag.*

De hoofddoek zorgde al voor veel controverse binnen Europa. Frankrijk is niet het enige westerse land dat de hoofddoek verbiedt. Maar de Franse context brengt belangrijke tegenstellingen aan het licht waar de rest van Europa van kan leren.

Het hoofddoeken verbod van 2010 en het recente addendum worden onderbouwd door deze drie voornaamste argumenten:

‘Een religieus symbool heeft geen plaats in de publieke ruimte van n van ‘s werelds meest geseculariseerde landen (lacit).’‘Het is een aanslag op vrouwenrechten.’‘Het is een aanslag op de Franse identiteit die gelijk staat aan een maatschappij zonder religie.’

Maar ik wil graag wijzen op de tegenstellingen die deze argumenten met zich meebrengen.
*
1. De dubbelzinnige tolerantie van het secularisme*

In de eerste plaats is “lacit” (secularisme) een containerbegrip en bestaat er geen officile definitie. Het verwijst naar een wet uit 1905 waarin kerk en staat van elkaar werden gescheiden. Maar de term zelf komt in die wet zelfs niet voor.

Daarnaast gebruikten verschillende publieke figuren en instellingen het begrip doorheen de jaren op verschillende manieren. Oud-premier Franois Fillon noemde het ‘de vrucht van een lange geschiedenis, gebaseerd op respect voor de vrijheid van geweten. Het is een bevestiging van gemeenschappelijke waarden die een nationale gemeenschap creren boven bepaalde loyaliteiten’.

Frans politicus Jean-Marc Ayrault beschouwt het als een onderdeel van ‘een emancipatorisch proces dat 100 jaar geleden begon. Het schijnt licht op vrouwen die gevangen zitten in het obscure. Het is hoop voor onderdrukte minderheden.’

Volgens oud-president Jacques Chirac drukte het begrip de wens uit ‘om samen te leven met respect, dialoog en tolerantie’.

De verschillende verklaringen geven goed aan hoe er op verschillende manieren over secularisme gepraat wordt doorheen de tijd. En ook dat er veel ruimte voor interpretatie bestaat.

Het benoemt de Franse identiteit in vage termen en verzet zich tegen alles wat niet Frans is, zoals de islam. De term wordt daardoor aangewend om te reageren tegen alles wat buiten de aanvaarde norm valt.

Het resultaat is dat het gebruik van die terminologie zorgt voor weinig begrip ten opzichte van Franse moslims met het hoofddoekenverbod als veelzeggend voorbeeld.
*
2. De sluier van gender(on)gelijkheid?*

Daarnaast wordt de hoofddoek bestempeld als aanslag op gendergelijkheid. Het zou een teken zijn van de onderdrukking van de vrouw en wordt geassocieerd met landen als Saoedi-Arabi en Iran waar vrouwenrechten systematisch geschonden worden en de hoofddoek verplicht is.

Dat is problematisch omdat gelijkheid een essentieel onderdeel is van de Franse revolutionaire identiteit. De Franse schrijver Michel Vianes noemde de hoofddoek een ‘symbool van degradatie, een teken van discriminatie of genderapartheid’. Maar de hoofddoek onbezonnen linken aan onderdrukking en ongelijkheid van vrouwen gebeurt te gemakkelijk in Europa.

Waarom wordt er zo fel gereageerd tegen de hoofddoek, terwijl andere systematische discriminatie niet wordt aangepakt?
Tegen controle over het vrouwenlichaam moeten we ons absoluut verzetten. Maar waarom wordt er zo fel gereageerd tegen de hoofddoek, terwijl andere systematische discriminatie niet wordt aangepakt? Waarom is er bijvoorbeeld nog geen sprake van inkomensgelijkheid? Waarom worden vrouwen nog steeds bekritiseerd om wat ze dragen (of het nu een boerkini of korte short is)? Waarom wordt bij verkrachting nog zo vaak aan _victimblaming_ gedaan?

Verschillende aspecten van genderongelijkheid worden al decennialang genegeerd waardoor een hoofddoekenverbod niet te rechtvaardigen valt onder het mom van gendergelijkheid. In de aanloop van de implementatie ervan werden bovendien de stemmen van moslimvrouwen volledig genegeerd.

Want als je wel naar hen luistert, hoor je dat ze zich aangevallen voelen. Het verbieden van de hoofddoek is net zo onderdrukkend als de verplichting ervan. Het verbieden om je geloof te uiten, is net zo traumatiserend als de verplichting om religie te volgen.

 my hijab, my choice  #handsoffmyhijabpic.twitter.com/9GWf9aep8d
 — sel1 ‼️ sarah’s ♡ (@seokjinie_kook) April 15, 2021
Zo’n verbod binnen het onderwijs dwingt vrouwen te kiezen tussen hun religie en onderwijs. Maar beiden maken volgens de Franse grondwet wel deel uit van ieders basisrechten. Het zijn beslissingen die gemaakt worden door blanke mannen en vrouwen die helemaal geen voeling hebben met de realiteit waarin moslima's in de westerse wereld leven.

Als Frankrijk een land wil zijn dat voor vrijheid en gelijkheid van de vrouw staat, zou de hoofddoek net gevierd moeten worden omdat het net een ode van die vrijheid is.
Als Frankrijk een land wil zijn dat voor vrijheid en gelijkheid van de vrouw staat, zou de hoofddoek net gevierd moeten worden omdat het net een ode van die vrijheid is. Dat moslimvrouwen kiezen om een hoofddoek te dragen (of niet), zou een overwinning voor vrouwenrechten zijn. Dat vrouwen zich kleden hoe ze dat willen, zou een viering van de mensenrechten zijn.

Maar met het verbod dat sinds 2010 bestaat, voert Frankrijk een gelijkaardige systematische controle uit over lichamen van moslimvrouwen, zoals Saoedi-Arabi dat ook doet.

*3. De dubbele standaard ten opzichte van het christelijke/katholieke geloof*

Waarom wordt de hoofddoek verboden voor moslimmeisjes maar niet voor katholieke zusters wanneer ze zich in de publieke ruimte begeven? Waarom mag een kerstboom op kantoor of op het dorpsplein staan? Is dat dan ook geen religie in de publieke ruimte?

Als de hoofddoekenkwestie echt een debat over religie binnen de openbare ruimte zou zijn, zouden dergelijke publieke religieuze expressies ook ter discussie moeten staan. Maar het resultaat is dat een hoofddoekenverbod Franse moslims vertelt dat zij, met hun religie, niet welkom zijn.

Een hoofddoekenverbod vertelt Franse moslims dat zij, met hun religie, niet welkom zijn.
Hoe zo’n verbod gerechtvaardigd wordt maakt dus niet uit. Wanneer slechts n groep in de bevolking de onderdrukking van hun religieuze en culturele identiteit in de praktijk ondervindt, gaat het om discriminatie.

Dat alleen het hier over moslimvrouwen gaat, een groep die over het algemeen al kwetsbaarder is, maakt het extra problematisch. Het kan ertoe leiden dat ze volledig uit de publieke sfeer verdwijnen, als ze daar hun hoofddoek niet mogen dragen. Zo kunnen ze waardevolle kansen als onderwijs en de toegang tot medische hulp missen.
*
Waar gaat dit wel over?*

Het hoofddoekenverbod kan direct teruggebracht worden naar oude koloniale ideen van superioriteit. Het moderne Westen ging onderontwikkelde landen en culturen naar de Verlichting leiden.

Dat is eenzelfde houden die zichtbaar is ten opzichte van de hoofddoek. Het wordt gezien als een 'onderontwikkelde natuur' van religie, waar geen plek meer voor is in Europa. De veronderstelling dat de Europese cultuur het streefdoel moet zijn, is in de realiteit een problematische verwachting.

Wat niet binnen die verwachting voor de Europese maatschappij valt, moet dan dwangmatig verwijderd worden. De hoofddoek wordt dan gezien als een schending van de moderne Europese waarden, zoals gendergelijkheid en secularisme.

Het hoofddoekenverbod impliceert een aanpassing aan een Europese maatschappij, zonder dat daar iets tegenover staat.
Het hoofddoekenverbod impliceert een vereiste aanpassing aan een meer 'moderne' en 'progressieve' Europese maatschappij, hoewel daar niets - noch inclusie, noch aanvaarding - tegenover staat.

Dat verbod is een spiegel van onze hypocrisie. Onze waarden gaan over religieuze vrijheid, maar dan alleen onder zeer beperkte en privatiserende voorwaarden. Onze waarden gaan over gendergelijkheid, maar dan alleen als vrouwen zich kleden en gedragen, precies zoals wij dat willen. En onze waarden gaan over gelijkheid voor iedereen, maar dan alleen als iedereen streeft naar onze waarden.

Daarom is het hoofddoekenverbod een vorm van discriminatie tegen kwetsbare moslimminderheden. Want het heeft de bedoeling om de zichtbaarheid van een ongewenste religie uit de Europese publieke ruimte te verwijderen.

........................................
Jep Stockmans behaalde een doctoraat aan de universiteit van Florida met een onderzoek over christen-moslimverhoudingen en de invloed van de stad op religieuze ervaring. Hij is expert religie en sociale problemen, en interreligieuze relaties, in het Westen, Afrika, en centraal Azi.
........................................


https://www.mo.be/opinie/hoofddoek-hypocrisie-Europa

----------


## Hawa

> Gaat het om het verdedigen van culturele eigenheid of de staatsonderdrukking van een kwetsbare minderheid?
> 
> 
> *Het hoofddoekenverbod is een spiegel van onze hypocrisie*
> 
> Jep Stockmans 1 juni 2021
> 
> 
> *
> ...









Een expert. Het zal wel. Deze hele discussie hangt mij de keel uit. Frankrijk! Het is allemaal politiek wat hier afspeelt. Macron speelt zijn troeven uit om maar te gaan winnen met de verkiezingen,
Tariq Ramadan werd ooit beschuldigd van verkrachting, je hoort hier niks meer over, ongewenste handelingen in een hotelkamer, en onze imam van de blauwe moskee werkt er allang niet meer vanwege allerlei bedreigingen.
Laten we het over Nederland hebben, Frankrijk is ver van mijn bed show. 
En al die lappen met tekst van Revisor is te zot voor woorden,en hij haalt het nog graties ook. Onze moraal ridder Revisor!
Ephimenco heeft zelfmoord gepleegd.

Fijne dag iedereen

----------


## Revisor

*French Parliament Passed a Controversial Anti-Separatism Bill*

With the bill passing through the French Parliament, many fear draconian measures might be implemented on Frances Muslim community.

Hebh Jamal July 25, 2021 2:00 p.m.

French Parliament Passed a Controversial Anti-Separatism Bill

Mannheim - On Friday, the French Parliament passed the controversial Anti-Separatism bill with a final vote of 49-19, with five abstentions, after months of acrimonious debate. 

According to the French government, the bill is designed to protect the Republic against Islamist extremism, bolstering Frances secular system. The bill must still be presented to the Constitutional Council before President Emmanuel Macron signs it into law. 

Opponents of the bill, however, claim that the law limits freedom of religion and unjustly targets Frances Muslim community- the largest minority community in the country. 
*
What could the bill mean in practice?*

If passed into law, the anti-separatism bill can ban private Islamic schools, and homeschooling for Muslim children. Schools must first and foremost instill the values of the Republic and not those of a religion Macron stated. The bill would force Muslim parents to send their children to public schools where the headscarf is forbidden.

In addition, the bill will oversee religious institutions and organizations, extending the powers of the government to dissolve Muslim organizations, as they did in 2020. Local authorities will be given the power to shut down places of worship if the government disagrees with any remarks, ideas, or theories being expressed.

Any religious groups will also have to declare donations over 10,000 euros made from abroad. Marlene Schiappa, Secretary of State for Gender and Equality, said that this measure is meant to ensure that not one euro of public money is given to the enemies of the Republic. 

The bill can also impact private companies from acting on religious grounds. In practice, this could mean public swimming pools are no longer permitted to have separate swimming times for men and women. Violations of this can be punishable with five-years in jail and a 75,000 euro fine.

Although the bill itself does not specifically mention Muslims or Islam, it uses terms such as Islamism, radical Islam, and Islamist separatism. In the past, the government has categorized typical Islamic beliefs as a signal of radicalization such as the willingness of a Muslim woman to shake a mans hand, whether they would drink alcohol, or even if they are growing a beard. 

The Forum of European Muslim Youth and Student Organisations (FEMYSO) spoke out against the French government for politicizing Islam and Muslims. Such actions by the government are intentional and actively feeds the culture of denunciation and suspicion towards Muslims and increases Islamophobia in France and Macrons actions will only further stigmatize and alienate Muslims they stated.

As of May 2021, 37 mosques, 4 schools, and 210 public houses run by French Muslims were closed down by the government. In the same year, 559 Muslim-owned businesses were shut down, while 22,000 of them were investigated. The state was able to seize over 43 million euros from the Muslim community. 

Many Muslims fear the discrimination and state-sanctioned Islamophobia will exacerbate.



https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...eparatism-bill

----------


## Rob Gosseling

"According to the French government, the bill is designed to protect the Republic against Islamist extremism, bolstering Frances secular system."

Wel een beetje laat. De regering loopt hopeloos achter de feiten aan. Het is de vraag of maatregelen die 40 jaar te laat komen berhaupt nog enig effect hebben. Dit is onoplosbaar vrees ik. De orthodoxe islam heeft definitief wortel geschoten in Frankrijk. Eigen schuld dikke bult. Naef volk die Fransen.


.

----------


## Revisor

*Frankrijk: nieuwe wet tegen ‘separatisme’ houdt moslims in het vizier*
_
In achtergronden door Ellen van de Bovenkamp op 04-08-2021 | 10:57

_*De afgelopen dagen was er in de media aandacht voor de demonstraties tegen het verplichte vaccineren dat Macron voor ogen heeft. Een andere belangrijke inbreuk op gelijke rechten in Frankrijk heeft minder aandacht gekregen: de wet tegen ‘het separatisme’ is afgelopen week aangenomen. Deze wet, voluit de wet voor het respect van de principes van de Republiek en de strijd tegen het separatisme, is gepresenteerd als een nieuw middel om Frankrijk te beschermen tegen islamistische machtsinvloeden. Critici vragen zich echter af of de wet gericht is tegen islamisten in het bijzonder of tegen moslims in het algemeen. En gaat een wet die tegen een specifieke religie is gericht niet in tegen het Franse devies van vrijheid-gelijkheid-broederschap? Ellen van de Bovenkamp gaat in dit artikel nader op de nieuwe wetgeving in.
*
Wat houdt de wet precies in? Allereerst wordt het verbod op het dragen van een hoofddoek uitgebreid. Voortaan is het mensen die werkzaam zijn bij semi-overheidsinstellingen, bij onderaannemingen van de overheid of bij bedrijven die door de overheid zijn ingehuurd ook verboden om een hoofddoek te dragen (dit gold al voor ambtenaren). Naast een aantal nuttige maatregelen om online uitingen van haat tegen te gaan, gaat de wet specifiek in op het verstrekken van maagdelijkheidscertificaten, wat strafbaar wordt. Er komt een jaar gevangenisstraf en een boete van 15.000 euro op te staan.

Er zijn verscheidene nieuwe regels ten aanzien van stichtingen en verenigingen. Zo krijgen prefecten het recht om lokale verenigingen die ‘de neutraliteit’ niet respecteren te ontbinden. Deze neutraliteit vloeit voort uit de Franse scheiding tussen religie en staat. Verenigingen die een subsidie aan willen vragen moeten een contract van engagement rpublicain tekenen: een contract waarmee ze zich verplichten zich te houden aan ‘een gelijkwaardige behandeling van mannen en vrouwen, menselijke waardigheid, broederschap’. Als dit contract niet wordt nageleefd zal de subsidie terugbetaald moeten worden. Sportclubs komen onder verscherpte controle te staan en dienen dit contract ook te tekenen. Bovendien is de lijst met redenen om een club of vereniging te ontbinden uitgebreid. Zo kunnen verenigingen nu verantwoordelijk worden gehouden voor uitspraken van hun leden, als die zijn gedaan in de hoedanigheid van verenigingslid.

Ook zijn er nieuwe voorwaarden voor het oprichten en managen van een religieuze stichting. Een zogenaamde anti-putschclausule moet voorkomen dat radicale groepen een stichting overnemen. Religieuze stichtingen moeten zich vanaf nu elke vijf jaar bij de prefect melden. Buitenlandse giften van meer dan 10.000 euro moeten gerapporteerd worden en kunnen door de prefect afgewezen worden.

De straf die staat op het aanzetten tot discriminatie, haat of geweld in een gebedshuis wordt verhoogd naar zeven jaar gevangenisstraf. Het houden van politieke bijeenkomsten in gebedshuizen wordt strenger bestraft. De rechter kan iemand die zich aan een van deze twee zaken schuldig heeft gemaakt verbieden om naar een gebedshuis te gaan. De prefect kan een gebedshuis waarin wordt aangezet tot haat of tot geweld sluiten, zonder tussenkomst van een rechter.

Dat zijn in grote lijnen de belangrijkste maatregelen van deze wet, die duidelijk specifiek gericht is op het controleren van moslims. Is dat een probleem? Als je niets te verbergen hebt, is er toch niets aan de hand?, zou je kunnen denken. Wie wil er nou dat radicale moslims op eigen houtje een moskeebestuur overnemen? En aanzetten tot haat – daar is elk weldenkend mens per definitie op tegen. Dat is natuurlijk ook zo. De vraag is echter hoe deze wetgeving in de praktijk uit gaat pakken. Want hoe bepaal je wat neutraliteit precies inhoudt? Of menselijke waardigheid? Daar zijn geen nduidige definities voor. Sterker nog: daar kunnen zeer uiteenlopende opvattingen over bestaan.

Er is een groot gevaar dat deze concepten, waarvan het lijkt dat ze bewust vaag zijn gehouden, door bestuurders te pas en te onpas gebruikt zullen kunnen worden om kritische burgers in toom te houden. Stel: je speelt in een voetbalclub, je hebt een Twitteraccount waarop je staat afgebeeld in het shirt van je club, en je retweet een oproep van de BDS-beweging om een bepaald product niet te kopen. Kan de prefect jouw sportclub dan laten opdoeken? Ander voorbeeld: de imam spreekt op vrijdag zijn medeleven uit aan mensen in de moskee van wie een familielid in Marokko achter de tralies is gezet vanwege zijn deelname aan demonstraties tegen het Marokkaanse regime. Kan dat gezien worden als het (indirect) aanzetten tot haat of geweld?

Maar fictieve casussen zijn niet eens nodig, want de eerste voorbeelden van de impact van deze nieuwe wet zijn er al. Enkele dagen geleden werd een imam uit zijn functie ontheven op bevel van de prefect. In zijn toespraak in de moskee had hij vrouwen opgeroepen zich zedig te gedragen. Hij was tekeer gegaan over zusters die op Instagram laten zien hoe je je moet opmaken en hoe je ‘je vormen’ kunt laten zien. Daarmee was hij ingegaan tegen het laciteitsprincipe, dat de gelijke behandeling van mannen en vrouwen waarborgt, aldus de minister van Binnenlandse Zaken, die de prefect opdracht gaf de imam weg te sturen. De imam in kwestie heeft de minister echter aangeklaagd voor machtsmisbruik. Had hij het in zijn speech immers niet ook over mannen die veel te korte broeken dragen?[1]Het was een algemene oproep tot zedelijk gedrag.

Op sociale media werd onmiddellijk de toespraak gedeeld van een katholieke priester, die in n zin ongetrouwd samenwonen, anticonceptie, abortus, homoseksualiteit, IVF, euthanasie en werken op zondag veroordeelt, waarna hij ook nog eens afgeeft op mensen die zich ’s zomers niet zedig kleden.[2] Mag de priester dit zeggen omdat hij niet specifiek ingaat op het gedrag van mannen en van vrouwen? Of is er meer ruimte voor katholieken om orthodoxe uitspraken te doen? 

De discussie hierover is nog lang niet beslecht, maar veel moslims houden hun hart vast. De invoering van de wet vindt plaats in een context van sterk toegenomen islamofobie. Het aantal gevallen van discriminatie van moslims is sterk toegenomen.[3] In plaat van dit te veroordelen en vierkant achter hun burgers te gaan staan, dragen veel Franse bestuurders juist bij aan het creren van een negatief beeld van moslims. Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Darmanin, die het initiatief voor de wet tegen separatisme nam, zei bijvoorbeeld dat hij het shockerend vindt dat supermarkten speciale schappen hebben voor levensmiddelen uit bepaalde culturen. En een burgemeester in Zuid-Frankrijk weigert huwelijken te sluiten als daarbij youyous worden geslaakt: de langgerekte vreugdekreten die Noord-Afrikaanse vrouwen soms maken. 

Internationale mensenrechtenorganisaties houden de ontwikkelingen in Frankrijk dan ook nauwlettend in de gaten. Eerder dit jaar waarschuwde Amnesty International al dat deze nieuwe wet een ernstige bedreiging vormt voor de vrijheid van meningsuiting en de vrijheid van samenscholing in Frankrijk.

_[1] De speech is hier terug te zien_ 
_[2] De toespraak is hier terug te zien_
_[3] Commission Nationale Consultative des Droits de l’Homme, Rapport sur la lutte contre le racisme, l’antismitisme et la xnophobie 2020_



https://www.republiekallochtonie.nl/...-in-het-vizier

----------


## Revisor

*French Interior Minister Targets Muslim Publishing House in Latest Anti-Islamic Move*

*Anti-Islamophobia activists in France have protested the country’s increasing drift toward islamophobic tendencies.*

Shaquile Goff Sep. 27, 2021 10:01 p.m.

Many French Muslims and their left-leaning fellow citizens worry their country is now headed towards a radically anti-Islamic political future. Photo Credit: Anadolu Agency

Denver - The French government continues to escalate its barrage of attacks on Islamism, with increasingly frequent moves to close pro-Islamic organizations. 

On Friday, French Interior Minister Gerald Darmanin posted a tweet confirming and supporting the closure of two prominent French-Islamic organizations. Darmanin stated one of France’s highest judicial bodies, the Council of State, supported the motions to close Muslim NGO Baraka City and the anti-islamophobia group Collective Against Islamophobia in France (CCIF). 

“The fight against Islamist ideology is reaching a decisive stage,” Darmanin concluded in his social media post.

The news follows French authorities’ decision earlier this month to also close Nawa Editions publishing house, a top Islamic literary publishing company. On Twitter, the French Interior Minister alleged Nawa was involved in the “distribution of several works legitimizing the jihad,” while failing to provide substantial evidence to support his claim.

Arguing that the decision was purely political, Nawa has accused the French government of taking an anti-Islamic direction to win support among right-leaning populations in France.

While the company’s catalog includes literature on Islamic historical figures and religious customs, there is very little evidence suggesting it contains literature that sympathizes with or celebrates jihadist sentiments. In addition to closing the publishing house decision, French authorities have frozen the assets of Nawa and lead writers Aissam Ait Yahya and Abu Souleiman Al Kaabi.

Baraka City and CCIF were among the first Muslim groups to experience the growing “anti-Islamist” wrath of the French government. CCIF was among the only advocacy groups in France that were actively tracking the sharp rise in anti-Islamic attacks and Islamophobic discourse throughout the country. 

French shut down both CCIF and Baraka City last year after the murder of a French school teacher, with authorities accusing the two organizations of spreading Islamist ideology. Both organizations were forced to suspend activities in the country, and Darmanin even labeled CCIF an “enemy of the republic.”

The French government’s recent actions continue to concern both ordinary Muslims and anti-Islamophobia advocates, with many accusing the French political establishment of increasing their anti-Islamic sentiment ahead of the 2022 presidential elections.

French right-wing extremist and Islamophobe Marine Le Pen currently leads the 2022 presidential poll by a substantial margin, while Eric Zemmour, a controversial political journalist whose entire political project is to “save France and French values from an Islamist invasion,” has been announced as one of the most promising candidates.

Zemmour has not yet confirmed his electoral ambitions, but he has repeatedly claimed that the majority of French are alarmed by the increasing “defrancization of France” and have “asked me to run for president to save the country.”

With President Emmanuel Macron’s disapproval ratings on the rise, many French Muslims and their left-leaning fellow citizens worry their country is now headed towards a radically anti-Islamic political future.



https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...i-islamic-move

----------


## mrz

Huh? Frankrijk ageert tegen moslims, terwijl ze met hun kernproeven met oosters uranium de woestijn verneukten in Afrika??? 911, de kern van kapitalistische idiote maatschappij wordt aangevallen door moslims, dus we gaan moslims van meer uranium en lithium beroven onder mom van oorlog op terrorisme? Dat lithium is wel iets onschuldiger maar toch ..
Ik ben voor scheiding van kerk en staat Frankrijk en het westen moet minder hypocriet zijn door moslims af te vallen terwijl we hun landen leegroven om onze dure parasitaire maatschappij vol te kunnen houden en moslims moeten minder verlekkerd zijn op westerse vleesparadijsje en op zijn minst eens proberen flexitarier te zijn . Westen stoppen met parasiteren, oosten iets minder vlees consumeren.... en nergens staat geschreven dat Fransen een heilige kerk hebben die uranium heet die elke Fransman moet aanbidden . Ja, je hebt de Eifeltoren maar grote kans dat de verlichting daarvan inmiddels op zonneenergie draait . Tot zover mijn preek voor de kerk genaamd zonneenergie!  :Smilie:  tot zover, tot morgen!

----------


## Samir75017

*Franse bijna-presidentskandidaat: ban on-Franse namen als Mohammed*

Nog steeds heeft Eric Zemmour zich niet officieel kandidaat gesteld voor de Franse presidentsverkiezingen van volgend jaar, maar de pionnen op het schaakbord zijn volop in beweging. Vandaag presenteert de radicaal-rechtse polemist zijn nieuwste boek, waarin hij onder meer pleit voor een verbod op buitenlandse voornamen.

Er staan uitgesproken rechtse ideen in La France na pas dit son dernier mot (Frankrijk heeft zijn laatste woord nog niet gezegd): stop migratie, dwing bestaande migranten te assimileren, pak bemoeizuchtige rechters aan, verlaat de Europese Unie, verplicht moslimouders om hun kinderen Jacques of Emile te noemen in plaats van Mohammed of Farida.

Het boek, dat in eigen beheer is uitgegeven, staat nu al bovenaan in de Franse bestsellerlijst en Franse en internationale besteden veel aandacht hieraan, omdat het goed mogelijk is dat Zemmour zich zal gaan kandideren voor de Franse presidentsverkiezingen. Zemmour heeft zich nog niet officieel gekandideerd, maar wel zijn plek als vaste gast op het CNews-kabelnetwerk op moeten geven, zijn column bij de rechtse krant le Figaro opgezegd en een website gelanceerd.

Politico noemt Zemmour de zilvertongige apostel van potisch defaitisme en elegant racisme. We leven volgens Zemmour in de slechtste van alle mogelijke werelden, vanwege immigratie, de zogenaamde buitensporige macht van vrouwen, homos, Brussel, het internationale financile systeem en het verraad van een corrupte, ijdele en domme politieke elite. Zemmour waarschuwt voor de zelfmoord van Frankrijk en Europa, vanwege de islam en de migranten die voor een grote omvolking zullen zorgen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Franse ‘bijna-presidentskandidaat’: ban ‘on-Franse’ namen als Mohammed*
> 
> Nog steeds heeft Eric Zemmour zich niet officieel kandidaat gesteld voor de Franse presidentsverkiezingen van volgend jaar, maar de pionnen op het schaakbord zijn volop in beweging. Vandaag presenteert de radicaal-rechtse polemist zijn nieuwste boek, waarin hij onder meer pleit voor een verbod op ‘buitenlandse’ voornamen.
> 
> Er staan uitgesproken rechtse ideen in La France n’a pas dit son dernier mot (‘Frankrijk heeft zijn laatste woord nog niet gezegd’): stop migratie, dwing bestaande migranten te assimileren, pak bemoeizuchtige rechters aan, verlaat de Europese Unie, verplicht moslimouders om hun kinderen Jacques of Emile te noemen in plaats van Mohammed of Farida.
> 
> Het boek, dat in eigen beheer is uitgegeven, staat nu al bovenaan in de Franse bestsellerlijst en Franse en internationale besteden veel aandacht hieraan, omdat het goed mogelijk is dat Zemmour zich zal gaan kandideren voor de Franse presidentsverkiezingen. Zemmour heeft zich nog niet officieel gekandideerd, maar wel zijn plek als vaste gast op het CNews-kabelnetwerk op moeten geven, zijn column bij de rechtse krant le Figaro opgezegd en een website gelanceerd.
> 
> Politico noemt Zemmour de ‘zilvertongige apostel van potisch defaitisme en elegant racisme’. We leven volgens Zemmour in ‘de slechtste van alle mogelijke werelden’, vanwege immigratie, de zogenaamde buitensporige macht van vrouwen, homo’s, Brussel, het internationale financile systeem en het verraad van een corrupte, ijdele en domme politieke elite. Zemmour waarschuwt voor de ‘zelfmoord’ van Frankrijk en Europa, vanwege de islam en de migranten die voor een ‘grote omvolking’ zullen zorgen.


Echt veel kans op het presidentschap wordt hem niet voorspeld. De vraag blijft voorlopig dus of hij zich wel kandidaat zal stellen. Wel wordt er voorspeld dat hij door zijn populariteit andere rechtse partijen nog meer naar rechts zal drijven.

Mocht hij toch meedoen, dan zal dat een grotere versnippering op rechts geven.

----------


## Revisor

*France Raids Several Mosques, Islamic Institutions*

French authorities are intensifying efforts to eradicate Islamic “separatism” in the country.

Issam Toutate Oct. 01, 2021 12:47 p.m.

France Raids Several Mosques, Islamic Institutions

Rabat - France’s Minister of Interior, Gerald Dermanin, announced the ministry will shut down six mosques and a variety of Islamic associations in France accused of promoting "separatism."

Darmanin revealed that a third of the 89 places of worship in France have been under investigation since November 2020 on the grounds of being "suspected of being radical."

Six places of worship in France will close as a result of this crackdown.

French authorities are intensifying efforts to eradicate Islamic “separatism” in the country.

France’s Minister of the Interior, Gerald Darmanin, expressed his intent earlier this week to dissolve several Islamic NGOs in the country.

On September 24, he confirmed the dissolution of Baraka City and the Collective Against Islamophobia in France (CCIF), an NGO dedicated to combat discrimination towards Muslims in France, stating that "the fight against Islamist ideology is reaching a decisive stage."

French authorities have also considered disbanding the Black African Defence League (LDNA), a revolutionary movement for the defense of the rights of Afro-descendants and Africans.

In June, the LDNA held a demonstration outside the US Embassy in Paris against police brutality.

Nawa Islamist publishing company, based in Ariege, southern France, has also been affected by the crackdown.

Minister Darmanin announced the closure of the Muslim-owned publishing house Nawa on September 17, describing it as "anti-Western and separatist."

The interior Minister stated that Nawa "incites the extermination of Jews and legitimizes the stoning of homosexuals."

Darmanin tweeted on September 17: "I have started the termination process due to some of the works of the Islamist publishing house Nawa, in particular, legitimizing jihad.”

The French government has launched an unprecedented monitoring campaign aimed at targeting mosques, Islmaic schools, and civil society organizations. The crackdown is set to combat what Darmanin refers to as "religious extremism."


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...c-institutions

----------


## Samir75017

> Echt veel kans op het presidentschap wordt hem niet voorspeld. De vraag blijft voorlopig dus of hij zich wel kandidaat zal stellen. Wel wordt er voorspeld dat hij door zijn populariteit andere rechtse partijen nog meer naar rechts zal drijven.
> 
> Mocht hij toch meedoen, dan zal dat een grotere versnippering op rechts geven.


What strikes me is that such an extremist person that has been condemned for incitement to racial hatred many times gets so much attention and the polls place him at the 3rd place behind Macron and Lepen.

He has no economic & social program but yet people would for him.

----------


## knuppeltje

> What strikes me is that such an extremist person that has been condemned for incitement to racial hatred many times gets so much attention and the polls place him at the 3rd place behind Macron and Lepen.
> 
> He has no economic & social program but yet people would for him.


Ja, helaas hebben dergelijke figuren veel teveel aantrekkingskracht op hele massa's mensen. Dat is niet van vandaag of gisteren, en ook niet alleen in Frankrijk, maar wereldwijd.

----------


## Samir75017

> Ja, helaas hebben dergelijke figuren veel teveel aantrekkingskracht op hele massa's mensen. Dat is niet van vandaag of gisteren, en ook niet alleen in Frankrijk, maar wereldwijd.


#Breaking News. 

French poll puts far-right *pied-noir* Zemmour ahead of Le Pen.

Survey suggests Zemmour is now the most popular opponent of President Emmanuel Macron before the 2022 election.

The guy has no programme whatsoever. Apart from banning Muslim names and his obsession with the Great Replacement.

----------


## Samir75017

*The Inspiration for Terrorism in New Zealand Came From France*

The gunman who massacred Muslims was inspired by ideas that have circulated for decades on the French far-right.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/03/16...e-nationalism/

----------


## knuppeltje

> #Breaking News. 
> 
> French poll puts far-right *pied-noir* Zemmour ahead of Le Pen.
> 
> Survey suggests Zemmour is now the most popular opponent of President Emmanuel Macron before the 2022 election.
> 
> The guy has no programme whatsoever. Apart from banning Muslim names and his obsession with the Great Replacement.


Hij gaat het niet worden, Sammy. Mark my words.

----------


## Revisor

*Campagne met positieve kijk op hoofddoek ingetrokken na protesten uit Frankrijk*

De Raad van Europa heeft een diversiteitscampagne waarin de hoofddoek een positieve rol kreeg, ingetrokken na protesten uit Frankrijk. Vrijwel alle Franse politieke partijen hadden aan de bel getrokken, melden Franse media.

Buitenlandredactie 03-11-21, 15:18

De mede door de Europese Unie gefinancierde antidiscriminatiecampagne werd vorige week gelanceerd door de landenorganisatie die opkomt voor democratie en mensenrechten. In teksten bij afbeeldingen van gesluierde en ongesluierde vrouwen in een filmpje stond bijvoorbeeld dat schoonheid bestaat in diversiteit zoals vrijheid in een hijab (hoofddoek)'.

De islam is de vijand van vrijheid. Deze campagne is de vijand van de waarheid, twitterde de uiterst rechtse polemist en mogelijke presidentskandidaat Eric Zemmour. Zijn concurrent Marine Le Pen noemde de positieve kijk op de islamitische sluier schandalig en onfatsoenlijk'.

Ook minder radicale rechtse politici uitten hun ongenoegen. Ook ter linkerzijde en in de regering klonken afkeurende geluiden. Volgens staatssecretaris Sarah El Hary (Jeugd) is de campagne beindigd nadat zij zicht er krachtig tegen had uitgesproken.

De Raad van Europa zeg te gaan nadenken over een betere presentatie van het project, dat als doel heeft discriminatie tegen te gaan en het bewustzijn te vergroten van de noodzaak om diversiteit en inclusie te respecteren'.


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/campagn...rijk~ad6b46c3/

----------


## Samir75017

> Hij gaat het niet worden, Sammy. Mark my words.


Am only surprised that a man that has been condemned several times for incitement to hatred gets so much enthusiasm/attention from the public and the media. 

People like Tariq Ramadan or Dieudonn, for having said 1/100 of what Zemmour says on a daily basis, have been banned from the media. In fact I don’t remember Ramadan saying anything wrong. Apart from being the grandson of the MuslimBrotherhood founder ………. And being an Muslim intellectual. They’d rather have in the media Muslims who are uneducated.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Am only surprised that a man that has been condemned several times for incitement to hatred gets so much enthusiasm/attention from the public and the media. 
> 
> People like Tariq Ramadan or Dieudonn, for having said 1/100 of what Zemmour says on a daily basis, have been banned from the media. In fact I don’t remember Ramadan saying anything wrong. Apart from being the grandson of the MuslimBrotherhood founder ………. And being an Muslim intellectual. They’d rather have in the media Muslims who are uneducated.


What took you so long?  :student: 

Tja, hoe populistischer de rattenvangers - hoe aantrekkelijker ze voor massa's domme mensen zijn.

Van die 'door God gegeven' heb ik nog niets gelezen, van Ramadan een paar boeken, en met heel veel interesse. Ondanks dat ik het met sommige dingen met hem niet eens was - en vond dat hij naar mijn smaak ietsje teveel dogmatisch bleef, kon ik het met heel veel dingen met hem eens zijn. Maar als kleinzoon van Hassan al-Banna, is dat beetje dogmatisme van hem misschien te verwachten - of niet.
Maar vergeleken met Zemmour is hij voor mij wel heel gematigd.

----------


## Samir75017

> What took you so long? 
> 
> Tja, hoe populistischer de rattenvangers - hoe aantrekkelijker ze voor massa's domme mensen zijn.
> 
> Van die 'door God gegeven' heb ik nog niets gelezen, van Ramadan een paar boeken, en met heel veel interesse. Ondanks dat ik het met sommige dingen met hem niet eens was - en vond dat hij naar mijn smaak ietsje teveel dogmatisch bleef, kon ik het met heel veel dingen met hem eens zijn. Maar als kleinzoon van Hassan al-Banna, is dat beetje dogmatisme van hem misschien te verwachten - of niet.
> Maar vergeleken met Zemmour is hij voor mij wel heel gematigd.


- Modern slavery took me so long. 

- Ramadan/Dieudonn = extremism = banned. 
Zemmour = freedom of speech = everywhere in the media. 

How can they expect you to respect your supposedly country when they don’t respect you in the first place ?

----------


## Revisor

Eric Hulsens 

*Halal in de kantine? Weer herrie in Grenoble…

Opnieuw onweer in de kringen van de afdeling Politieke Wetenschappen van de universiteit van Grenoble. Eerder dit jaar was er al een hoog oplopende rel toen studenten affiches uithingen van twee professoren die als islamofoben en fascisten betiteld werden. Geen goed idee, zeker niet zo kort na de moord op Samuel Paty. Toch waren er goede redenen voor kritiek op de proffen, die zich inderdaad misdragen hadden. Maar in de rechtse media was het incident een handig bewijs voor de “islamogauchistische” terreur aan de universiteiten, en aan die van Grenoble in het bijzonder. (1) Nu is er een nieuw conflict, over het eten in een kantine. Halal eten dat daar aangeboden wordt, zou discriminerend zijn voor niet-moslims, strijdig met de “lacit” en een bewijs voor de oprukkende islamisering.* 

donderdag 4 november 2021 22:00 


**

Eten is in Frankrijk wel vaker de inzet van ideologische strijd, maar dan gaat het vooral over de schoolmaaltijden. (2) Het nieuwste conflict op dit gebied draait rond een studentenkantine bij de Politieke Wetenschappen die uitgebaat wordt door een vereniging. Die plaatste onlangs een berichtje op Instagram met daarin, onder een groot halal-logo, de mededeling: “Na de veggie schotels die we jullie aanbieden kondigen we jullie nu aan dat al onze producten 100% halal zijn. En dat dankzij een nieuwe leverancier.”

Dat irriteerde de rechtse studentenvereniging UNI (Union Nationale Inter-universitaire) die scherpe kritiek uitbracht en sprak van “een nieuwe daad van onderwerping aan de woke-ideologie en het islamisme”. Dit werd snel opgepikt door de “droitosphre”, de rechtse media, van het radiokanaal Sud Radio tot Riposte laque. De bezwaren tegen het halal-eten zijn dat een religieuze groep een voorkeurbehandeling krijgt en dat niet-islamitische studenten gedwongen worden halal te eten of ergens anders naar toe te gaan.

Wat is er mis met halal-eten? Is dat geen eten zoals ander eten, maar met een beperktere keuze, zoals uitsluiting van varkensvlees? De critici concentreren zich op de wijze van slachten, namelijk zonder voorafgaande verdoving. Of dat uit dierenliefde is of uit afkeer van de islam of allebei is niet zonder meer duidelijk. Zou het conflict weg zijn als het vlees halal geslacht was, maar met verdoving? Denkelijk niet. Het lijkt toch ook of vooral de religieuze dimensie die op het menu is binnengebracht, die stoort.

De directie van de Sciences Po heeft in een persmededeling gereageerd. (3) Zij stelt dat de mededeling op instagram foute informatie bevatte, en dat slechts 1/3 van het voedselaanbod uit halalproducten bestaat. (Maar wat wil dat zeggen? Zowel halal vlees als niet-halal vlees?) Ook werd de leverancier niet gekozen omwille van het “halal”, maar op grond van andere, zakelijke criteria. De directie ondersteunt de autonomie van de studentenorganisatie die de cafetaria uitbaat, maar wijst erop dat er geen producten mogen worden aangeboden die ingaan tegen de principes van laciteit en neutraliteit.

Is de zaak daarmee opgelost? Niet echt, want hoe moet je de laciteit en neutraliteit interpreteren? Betekent ze dat studenten die halal willen eten, niet meer terecht kunnen in de kantine, en elders een gespecialiseerde eetgelegenheid moeten zoeken? Dat is dan toch ook weer discriminerend? Of moet het menu voor alle soorten clinteel een aanbod hebben, en dat als zodanig kenbaar maken? In een toelichting schrijft de directie dat “geen gerechten van confessioneel type” mogen worden geserveerd. (4) Dus geen keuzemogelijkheid, maar gewoon het verbannen van alles wat halal is? De Franse grondwet zegt nochtans dat de Republiek “alle geloofsovertuigingen respecteert”. Maar niet in de kantine?


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/community/halal-in-de-kantine-weer-herrie-in-grenoble/

----------


## Revisor

*Muslim Community in France Condemns Islamophobic Vandalism*

*Ahead of next year’s presidential elections, France’s deeply divided political landscape has been the theater of a worrying proliferation of anti-Muslim sentiments and rhetoric.*

Safaa Kasraoui Nov. 08, 2021 6:56 p.m.

Muslim Community in France Condemns Islamophobic Vandalism

Rabat - The Coordination Committee of Turkish Muslims in France condemned the Islamophobic acts targeting mosques in the small cities of Montlebon, Pontarlier, and Roubaix.

The statement comes after unknown people painted “Cross of Lorraine” tags on the mosques late at night on November 6.

France 3 said that the vandalism acts targeted the mosques of the Turkish-Islamic Union of Religious Affairs, and quoted the president of the Association of Turks of Pontarlieras saying that the vandalism is clearly anti-Muslim given the “symolism of the cross.”

As the Lorraine cross symbolizes French rsistance to Nazi occupation in the 1940s, the report suggested, its use by some activists and sypathizers of far-right causes in France bears echoes of the islamophobic argument thta waves of Muslims are now “invading France” to eventually colonize it.

The Turkish Coordination Committee emphasized the need to “remain united in the nation to avoid odious acts.” He added, “We all need to act quickly to prevent this from happening again. I trust our security forces to quickly find the perpetrators of these acts and to condemn them.”

The mayor of Pontellier went to the vandalized mosque in his city to stand in soldairy with the city’s Muslim community, according to France 3.

“We cannot accept that. We must respect each other. It is totally intolerable, unspeakable,” the mayor said of the acts of vandalism. 

“Unfortunately, we have already seen abuses like these. I do not understand the use of the Cross of Lorraine. It is a symbol of the resistance movement against Nazi occupation. It is very inappropriate to use the cross of Lorraine to mark opposition to Islam.”

Ahead of next year’s presidential elections, France’s deeply divided political landscape has been the theater of a worrying proliferation of anti-Muslim sentiments and rhetoric. Similar acts of Islamophobia-inspired vandalism have been recorded in recent months.

Earlier this year, Muslims in Rennes expressed frustration after discovering on the walls of their mosque “shocking” tags that were insulting of Islam and Prophet Muhammad.

“Catholicism is the state religion” and “no to Islamization” were some of the messages vandals left on the mosque in Rennes.

Despite the growing normalization of such instances of Islamophobia, many observers maintain that the most worrying development has been President Emanuel Macron’s apparent embrace of some far-right talking points on “Islmamist separatism” to score national security points in hopes of boosting his re-election campaign.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...obic-vandalism

----------


## knuppeltje

> - Modern slavery took me so long. 
> 
> - Ramadan/Dieudonn = extremism = banned. 
> 
> Zemmour = freedom of speech = everywhere in the media. 
> 
> How can they expect you to respect your supposedly country when they dont respect you in the first place ?



Dat is niet best, Sammy. Daar wordt een mens niet gelukkiger van.

Van Dieudonn weet ik helemaal niets, ik kan er dus niets over zeggen. Maar van Ramadan heb ik diverse interviews in kranten gelezen en op tv gezien. Ik heb ook nog nooit gehoord dat zijn boeken hier ooit geboycot zijn geweest. Feit is dat wel dat in verschillend islamitische landen wel was. Hij was er zelfs persona non grata. 
Ik denk dat Ramadan hier heel veel zaken totaal onterecht is verweten, omdat hij vele malen de hypocrisie ten opzichte van moslims heeft aangekaart. Dat is hem hier nooit in dank afgenomen en heeft hem bij velen verdacht en gehaat gemaakt.

Voorbeeldje, een van de zeer velen.
Toen Ramadan bijvoorbeeld stelde dat als je, zoals in Engeland is gebeurd, het joodse huwelijksrecht wettig verklaart - en zoiets niet doet voor moslims - dat je dan op grote schaal discriminatie pleegt. En gelijk had hij. 
Maar hele meutes vielen hem met schuim op de bek aan en schreeuwden om het hardt in de media dat hij de sharia wilde invoeren, terwijl hij dat juist niet wilde, en in woord en schrift uitlegde waarom niet. 
Maar goed, op sommige punten had ik hem toch wat minder dogmatisch willen zien.

En dan is Zemmour nog wel van Algerijns-joodse afkomst en leefde tussen de Berbers. Even los van de geschiedenis van de Fransen in Algerije, wat op zich al een ronduit gruwelijk verhaal is, zou hij toch moeten weten wat de houding in Franrijk was betreffende de joden in een nog niet zo lang geleden periode. Zijn zogenaamde vermeende vaderlandsliefde is dan ook wel heel bizar. Gelukkig zal hij geen president worden.

Dat is een goeie vraag, Sammy. Terwijl het antwoord zo duidelijk zou moeten zijn.

Genoeg zo, ik ga weer mijn eigen slavenarbeid aan de gang.  :schreeuw:

----------


## knuppeltje

> - Modern slavery took me so long. 
> 
> - Ramadan/Dieudonn = extremism = banned. 
> 
> Zemmour = freedom of speech = everywhere in the media. 
> 
> How can they expect you to respect your supposedly country when they don’t respect you in the first place ?


Dat is niet best, Sammy. Daar wordt een mens niet gelukkiger van.

Van Dieudonn weet ik niets. Maar van Ramadan heb ik diverse interviews gezien en gelezen en nog enige boeken van hem gelezen. Zijn boeken zijn hier nooit verboden geweest. IK denk zelf dat hij hier om de reden dat hij diverse malen de hypocritische houding tegenover moslims aankaartte, alsmaar bij het plebs verdacht en gehaat is gemaakt door de rattenvangers.
Toen hij bijvoorbeeld op het moment dat in Engeland het joodse huwelijksrecht voor joden wettig werd verklaard, stelde: Dat als je dat doet - maar niet zoiets voor moslims, bijvoorbeeld - dat je dan op grote schaal discriminatie pleegt. En gelijk had hij. Maar hele meutes vielen hem in de media aan. Met het schuim op de bek riepen ze om het hardst dat hij de sharia wilde invoeren. De werkelijkheid is dat Ramadan in woord en geschrift zich daar tegen heeft verklaard, en waarom. En zo waren er vele voorbeelden.

Geband? In diverse islamitische landen wel, hij was er zelfs persona non grata. 
Maar goed, in bepaalde opzichten was hij mij toch iets te dogmatisch.

En dan is Zemmour nog wel van Algerijns-joodse afkomst. Los van wat de Fransen in Algerije hebben uitgespookt, wat een ronduit gruwelijk verhaal is, zou hij als journalist toch moeten weten hoe beladen de Franse geschiedenis betreffende de joden in een niet zo heel lang geleden periode was. 
Zijn zogenaamde vaderlandsliefde is dan ook wel heel bizar. Freud zou vast wel over het hoe en waarom er een heel dik boek over kunnen schrijven als hij nog geleefd had. 

Tja, een goeie vraag, Sammy. Terwijl het antwoord toch voor iedereen duidelijk zou moeten zijn.

Genoeg, ik ga weer verder met m'n eigen slavenarbeid.  :schreeuw:

----------


## Revisor

*Mosques Targeted in France’s Rising Islamophobic Vandalism*

Right wing vandals have targeted several mosques across France in recent months.

Safaa Kasraoui Nov. 23, 2021 1:20 p.m.

Mosques Targeted in France’s Rising Islamophobic Vandalism. Photo ER /Ludovic LAUDE

Rabat - France is witnessing an alarming increase in acts of Islamophobia against mosques across the country.

French news outlet EST Republican reported that two mosques in Besancon were vandalized during the night from Friday to Saturday last week.

The attackers used red paint to draw the crosses of Lorraine on the walls of the mosques. 

The Lorraine cross symbolizes French resistance to Nazi occupation in the 1940s. 

The news outlet said that the unidentified vandalizers also targeted some cars parked near the mosques.

Tahar Belhadji, the spokesperson for the Saint-Claude mosque denounced the Islamophobic acts, saying that they cause concerns among the Muslim community.

“We hear everything and anything about Islam right now, through some media and some politicians who are arguing about our religion. They are sowing fear among our fellow citizens,” he warned.

Several mosques have witnessed similar Islamophobic acts in recent weeks and months.

Earlier this month, the Coordination Committee of Turkish Muslims in France condemned Islamophobic acts that targeted mosques in the small cities of Montelbon, Pontarlier, and Roubaix.

Unknown people painted the Cross of Lorraine around the mosques, sparking fear in the Muslim community.

The mayor of Pontellier went to the vandalized mosque in his city to stand in solidarity with the city’s Muslim community, according to France 3.

“We cannot accept that. We must respect each other. It is totally intolerable, unspeakable,” the mayor said of the acts of vandalism.

The French local official also denounced the use of the Cross of Lorraine.

“ It is a symbol of the resistance movement against Nazi occupation. It is very inappropriate to use the cross of Lorraine to mark opposition to Islam.”


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...obic-vandalism

----------


## Samir75017

> En dan is Zemmour nog wel van Algerijns-joodse afkomst en *leefde tussen de Berbers*.


He never did, he was born here. His parents did. And most Pieds-Noirs (French and Jews kicked out of Algeria) vote for the National Front. 

The thug. Today. Marseille.

----------


## knuppeltje

> He never did, he was born here.



Bedankt voor de correctie. In een docu die ik een tijd geleden heb gezien werd dat zover ik me kan herinneren wel gesteld. Ik zal toen wel niet goed hebben geluisterd. Mea culpa.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress International

*Three Islamist federations backtrack, and join the "Charter of the principles of Islam of France”*

 

Basma El Atti

Sunday 26 December 2021 - 10:57

Three federations announced Saturday their decision to sign the “Charter of the principles of Islam of France,” a text amended by the French government as a “perfectible compromise” to the practice of Islam in the Republic.

“By this solemn act we invite in all fraternity all the member federations of the CFCM (he French Council of the Muslim Faith) to come together within this unique body which is and will remain our common home, we are convinced of it,” said the Turkish federations of the Coordinating Committee of Turkish Muslims in France (CCMTF) and Mill Grs as well as the Faith and Practice movement, close to the rigorist preachers of the Tabligh, in a joint statement.

The charter of the principles of Islam, which outlaws “interference” by foreign states and supports the “compatibility” of Islam with the French Republic, especially in terms of gender equality, was initialed in January 2021, by five of the nine federations of the French Council of the Muslim Faith (CFCM) following the state’s demand.

French President Emmanuel Macron hailed the chart as a “clear and precise commitment in favor of the Republic.”

The three federations had initially refused to sign the chart back in January, because of “certain declarations contained in the charter that attack the honor of Muslims, with an accusatory and marginalizing character,” they said in a statement.

However, their new decision, to join the charters’ signatures, came after instrumentalizing their “expressed divergence to raise the climate of harmful division to Muslims in France,” they write as they added that their initiative is intended to “free oneself from a responsibility which is unfairly attributed to us.”


https://en.hespress.com/32947-james-...-to-space.html

----------


## Revisor

*International*

*France: Islamophobic Campaign Continues Targetting Mosques*

The decision comes as part of France's Ministry of the Interior’s campaign to shut down 'anti-Republic' mosques and NGOs.

Issam Toutate Jan. 13, 2022 1:27 p.m.

France: Islamophobic Campaign Continues Targetting Mosques

France’s Minister of Interior, Gerald Dermanin, announced the ministry shut down Al Madina Al Mounawara Mosque in Cannes in the Alpes-Maritimes region on January 12 for promoting "anti-Semitic remarks."

Talking to the French TV channel CNews, Darmanin said the closure of the mosque comes as a response to its "support for the CCIF (Collective against Islamophobia in France) and BarakaCity."

French outlet *France Tv Info* reported the Cannes town hall said that the "decision comes after a meticulous work of research of the services of the State and multiple reports made directly by the municipality of Cannes since 2015."

The prefect of the Alpes-Maritimes said in an earlier statement that he launched a procedure "to consider the administrative closure of the mosque Al Madina al Mounawara for a period of two months, under Article 36- 3 of the Act of December 9, 1905.

The prefecture confirmed the information of the Cannes city hall and the Minister of the Interior, adding that the mosque "multiplies hateful remarks towards France, its institutions and its laws on the one hand."

Similar to what other regions did to *mosques,* Alpes-Maritimes prefecture also accused Al Madina Al Mounawara Mosque of "holding remarks inciting hatred towards homosexuals or transsexuals on the other hand and finally showing an explicit anti-Semitic hatred." He added "ambiguous behaviors have been maintained with individuals belonging to the radical Islamist movement and who are committed to pro-jihadist theses."

This decision is part of France’s *crackdown* on the perceived proliferation of radical and extremist mosques and Islamic organizations.

The French prefecture of Oise announced on December 27, 2021, the official temporary closure of the Great Mosque of Beauvais, according to the French outlet Le Parisien.

Amid a political climate where politicians are competing to be combative against Muslims to win votes, France has been raiding Islamic organizations and mosques since the horrific attacks against Samuel Paty in 2020 and Charlie Hebdo’s former office.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...etting-mosques

----------


## Revisor

*International*

*France’s Islamophobia: Targeting the Muslim Minority to Win Votes*

French politicians have been targeting Muslims and Islamic organizations to garner votes in the upcoming presidential elections.

Issam Toutate Jan. 14, 2022 2:16 p.m.

France’s Islamophobia: Targeting the Muslim Minority to Win Votes

Ahead of France’s presidential elections and amid an accelerated campaign against mosques and Islamic NGOs, the president of the French Council of the Muslim Faith (CFCM), Mohamed Moussaoui, has taken issue with what he called “latent racism” and “electoral debates” too “centered” on Islam, according to French outlet *Le Figaro*.

Moussaoui rebuked the central focus on Islam in electoral campaigns and warned of “harmful intermixtures” to the French national unity.

The *CFCM* president decried the “misuse” of the Muslim faith and religious practices “by extremists,” calling for vigilance within the French community “to protect each other.”

He questioned why electoral debates are centered on Islam “as if it were the source of all [France’s] difficulties and all evils.” Moussaoui argued that targeting Muslims under the pretext of fighting extremism and protecting the republic creates “walls between the citizens and division in our country.” 

Regrettably, the CFCM’s president considered that the focus on Islam during political electoral campaigns is “a call to get rid of Muslims in France.”

*Moussaoui* lamented the recurrent attacks on Islam and Muslims “hidden beneath the acceptable outward appearance of freedom of expression, [which] is manifesting itself more and more openly.”

He also encourages "men and women aspiring to the management of our country's public affairs to stay calm and avoid everything that can cause confusion, amalgamations, and risks of stigmatization detrimental to our unity and national cohesion."

*Islamophobia in France: general timeline
*
Amid a political climate of politicians competing to be combative against Muslims to win votes, France has been raiding Islamic organizations and mosques since the horrific attacks against Samuel Paty in 2020 and Charlie Hebdo’s former office.

An 18-year-old refugee from Chechnya heinously beheaded history teacher Samuel Paty, who made some ironic comments on the caricatures of the prophet Muhammad while lecturing on freedom of speech in his class.

In the same year, a stabbing attack occurred near the former *Charlie Hebdo* office in apparent retribution to the republishing of controversial caricatures of the prophet Muhammad. In September 2020, the satirical weekly magazine republished the caricatures, originally published in 2015, and retriggered condemnation and rage among Muslims.

Prophet Muhammad is a sacred symbol in Islamic culture. Depictions of him are unacceptable according to Islamic customs.

Islamophobic comments created frustration and panic among the Muslim community, who had reacted with shock to the beheading.

Amid soaring Islamophobia, French President Emmanuel Macron in 2019 signed a bill targeting “*religious separatism*.” The measure responded to ongoing tensions in the European country over Islam. Its stated goal was to remove extremist ideology from schools, public services, and associations.

The bill did not mention Islam as its obvious target, yet French Minister of the Interior, Gerald Darmanin said the bill would halt “an Islamist hostile takeover” adding to already surging Islamophobia in France.

The Muslim community in the European country faced “*pre-crime*” arrests. A video that went viral online showed police harassing Muslims on baseless suspicions of extremism.

France’s Ministry of the Interior has shut down several mosques and dissolved Islamic organizations. However, Muslims did not stand idly by and took to the streets protesting the surge of Islamophobia and Macron’s problematic bill.

*Politicizing Islamophobia to garner votes
*
Ahead of the 2022 elections, politicians have been intensifying their Islamophobic focus to garner popularity by scapegoating a minority population amid increasing economic hardships for lower and middle-class sections of French society.

It has become a trend to use the shielded ideology of “great displacement” to target minorities, Muslims, and migrants to garner votes.

It started first with the far-right’s Marine Le Pen, whose anti-semitism and now Islamophobia have been regarded as extreme. But with her gaining popularity in the last polls, centrists are now adopting her xenophobic ideology.

Paty’s decapitation by a Chechen refugee created fertile ground for attendees of Le Pen’s National Rally to further amplify their Islamophobic ideology. The far-right increased its political activity after the horrific attack, using the horrific outlier event to harass all refugees.

Experts perceive Le Pen's achievement in the 2021 polls as a result of her Islamophobic amplification. Now, centrist politicians are adopting her flagrant ideology targeting the Muslim minority as means to win more votes.

Gerald Darmanin has ordered raids on Muslim minorities, closed mosques, and dissolved Muslim non-governmental organizations (NGOs). He even labeled sympathizers with victims of Islamophobic attacks as “enemies of the Republic.”

The controversial new representative of France’s extreme right, *Eric Zemmour*, has joined the Islamophobic campaign. The pundit established himself as an anti-Islamic and anti-migration politician. He repeatedly expressed a fear of immigration, calling to curb it before France becomes an Islamic Republic.

Zemmour stressed that if elected, he will ban the name “Mohamed.” This move mirrors the recent ‘anti-separatism’ bill *proposed* by Le Pen to ban minors from wearing hijab.

As Islamophobic propaganda is filling the French political scene and mainstream media, democracy in the Republic of France is at stake. Islamophobic ideology triggers social instability for the Muslim community in France, while falsely creating commonality among other voter groups.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...y-to-win-votes

----------


## Revisor

*French senators vote to ban hijab in sports competitions*

_The amendment proposed by a right-wing group was adopted with 160 votes to 143.
_

A woman walks past a dummy covered with a veil at a stand [File: Bertrand Guay/AFP]

19 Jan 2022

The French Senate has voted in favour of banning the wearing of hijabs in sports competitions, arguing that neutrality is a requirement on the field of play.

The French upper legislative house voted late on Tuesday in favour of amending a proposed law stipulating that the wearing of conspicuous religious symbols is prohibited to take part in events and competitions organised by sports federations.

In their text, senators clearly said the amendment aims at banning the wearing of the veil in sports competitions. They added that headscarves can put at risk the safety of athletes wearing them when they practise their discipline.

The amendment, proposed by the right-wing group Les Republicains and opposed by the French government, was adopted with 160 votes in favour and 143 against. A commission composed of members from the Senate and the lower house should now gather to find a compromise on the text before it is published, meaning the amendment can still be erased.

It is unclear whether the ban would be implemented for the 2024 Paris Olympics. The Olympic organising committee did not immediately answer a request for comment.




The vote came a year after legislators in the French Parliaments lower house approved a bill to strengthen oversight of mosques, schools and sports clubs in a bid to safeguard France from radical Islamists and to promote respect for French values  one of President Emmanuel Macrons landmark projects.

France has been hit by several attacks in recent years. But critics also see the law as a political ploy to lure the right wing to Macrons centrist party ahead of this years presidential election.

In their amendment, senators said every citizen is free to exercise his or her religion, but insisted that one should refrain from putting forward their differences.

Today, there is legal uncertainty about the wearing of religious symbols, and it is necessary for the state to clearly define the rules, the amendment voted by senators read. If the wearing of the veil is not explicitly forbidden, we could see the emergence of community sports clubs promoting certain religious signs.

The French football federation already bans women from wearing the hijab in official matches, as well as at competitions it organises.





https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...s-competitions

----------


## Revisor

*Hijab Ban at Sports Events Stirs Uproar in France*

This is not the first instance of French lawmakers controversially targeting the hijab.

Safaa Kasraoui Jan. 20, 2022 12:26 p.m.

Hijab Ban at Sports Events Stirs Uproar in France

Rabat - The French Senate’s decision to ban the wearing of the hijab (Muslim veil) at sports event has sparked controvery and uproar among France’s Muslims and commenters from around the world.

On Tuesday, the French senate ruled the prohibition of the wearing of “conspicuous religious symbols” in sports competitions. Particularly targeting the Muslim veil, the amendment claimed that the hijab can put the safety of athletes wearing it at risk.

It is still not confirmed whether the ban will be applied during the 2024 Paris Olympics.

The decision instantly sparked a popular backlash, with critics taking to social media to lash out at the French government and cast doubt on France’s commitment to its self-perception as the “land of Liberty.”

Commenting on the ban, TV presenter Samia Mohsin described it as an act of “exclusion and discrimination.”

The journalist emphasized that “Islamophobia is not the answer!” to France’s crisis of identity.

“Libert? Or exclusion & discrimination? Senators in #France voted in favour of #HijabBan in #sports,” she tweeted. “The amendment was proposed by right-wing Les Republicains & opposed by the French government. #Islamophobia is not the answer.” she *wrote* in a tweet.

Another Twitter user slammed France for its decision to pick on Islam and Islamic symbols while ignoring more critical challenges facing thecountry.

“Of all urgencies facing France, the Senat has decided to ban the Muslim hijab in sports. It will be on the majority of the French to decide what matters, food on the table a future for their kids, or constant islamodiversion and a sense of superiority twds their Muslim neighbors,” the tweet *reads*.

Another commenter suggested that a decision like the banning of the hijab will make the situation “worse” for Muslim women in France.

“France already banned the niqab & prohibits mothers wearing hijab from accompanying their children on school trips. France knows they can get away w/ this without any repercussions,” she *wrote*.

Several similar *controversies* emerged in recent months after French MPs showed hostility toward women wearing hijab in the parliament.

In 2020, MPs left a parliament meeting over a *student* wearing a hijab.

In 2019, some MPs provoked a similar outrage for asking a Muslim woman to remove her veil while taking part in a plenary meeting of the Regional Council of Burgundy-Franch-Comte.

The woman was accompanying her son on a school trip to explore the mission of the “democratic assembly.” She left the room with her son after the argument, with the boy crying after witnessing MPs verbally attack his mother.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...roar-in-france

----------


## Revisor

*International*

*Darmanin Describes Muslim-Rights Organization as ‘Foreign Influence by Islam’*

The recurrent targeting of mosques and Islamic organizations is centered around politically-popular Islamophobia.

Issam Toutate Jan. 21, 2022 5:33 p.m.

Darmanin Describes Muslim-Rights Organization as ‘Foreign Influence by Islam’/ Photo credit: franceinfo/screenshot

Fez - The French government intends to replace the country’s largest Muslim-rights organization with one free from “foreign influence” amid a crackdown on Islamic organizations in France.

French Minister of the Interior Gerald Darmanin announced on January 20 that the French Council of the Muslim Faith (CFCM) would be replaced by a new religious representation organization.

"This is the end of foreign influence by *Islam* in France," Darmanin claimed.

In an interview with Franceinfo, the minister noted that the CFCM was established "to structure France's Islam," but that it would have revealed its limitations.

Darmanin believes that France is being subjected to "very significant foreign state intervention, which we cannot accept." The Islamic body, he claimed, was organized around "national federations: Algerians, Moroccans, Tunisians, Comorians, and Turks."

Darmanin has confirmed that the Forum of the Islam of France (FORIF) will replace the *CFCM* in early February.

He "invited all those who wish to organize Islam [in France] to organize," the event, adding that "the state is not responsible of doing so."

"We wish to allow the means of this organization for chaplaincies, to look at *anti-religious* acts, for the constitution of imams in each of the mosques, to fight against separatism."

"Women will be represented," Darmanin said of the next conference, "since there are women imams or women religious leaders of Islam today who are never represented in the CFCM."

CFCM's Chairman *Mohamed Moussaoui* previously lamented the recurrent attacks on Islam and Muslims “hidden beneath the acceptable outward appearance of freedom of expression, [which] is manifesting itself more and more openly.”

Darmanin pointed out that Moussaoui's mandate expired on January 19 without a deal in place to identify a replacement, even on a temporary basis.

On December 12, 2021, Darmanin classified the CFCM as a "dead" organization. The French minister made the remarks while appearing as a guest on LCI's Sunday political show, Le Grand Jury.

He clarified that the government considers that the CFCM is no longer capable of performing its functions in the same manner as before.

The statements are part of Damranin's ongoing *campaign* against Islamic groups.

Since December 2020, the French Interior Minister has initiated a vast surveillance operation targeting various mosques and Islamic organizations, with several of them being shut down or dissolved.



https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...uence-by-islam

----------


## Revisor

*Frankrijk ziet overal het spook van woke en islamolinks*

Frankrijk In aanloop naar de Franse presidentsverkiezingen van april zet vooral politiek rechts zich hard af tegen het islamolinkse gevaar, dat mede via het onderwijs de Republiek zou bedreigen.

Gert Van Langendonck 21 januari 2022

*Demonstratie* op 16 januari in Lyon. Foto Robert DEYRAIL

Zo stelde schrijver Michel Houellebecq zich in zijn politieke roman _Soumission_ (_Onderwerping_, 2015) de Franse presidentsverkiezingen van 2022 voor: De kandidaat van de partij van de Moslimbroederschap breekt door tot de tweede ronde, waarop alle traditionele partijen hun kiezers oproepen op deze Mohammed Ben Abbes te stemmen, om toch maar de kandidaat van het rechts-radicale Front National uit het Elyse te houden. President Ben Abbes verliest geen tijd met het islamiseren van de Franse samenleving: de hoofddoek wordt verplicht, vrouwen mogen niet meer werken, polygamie wordt gelegaliseerd, de sharia ingevoerd. Dit alles gefinancierd met petrodollars uit het Midden-Oosten.

Houellebecq heeft de reputatie visionair te zijn. In _Srotonine_ voorspelde hij de gele hesjes-opstand. _Plateforme_, gepubliceerd vlak voor de aanslagen van 11 september 2001, eindigt met een terreuraanslag door moslimextremisten. _Soumission_ kwam uit op de dag van de aanslag tegen _Charlie Hebdo_. Filosoof Alain Finkielkraut noemde Houellebecqs toekomstvisie in Soumission destijds plausibel.

Alleen: drie maanden voor de echte presidentsverkiezingen van 2022 is de realiteit bijna het tegenovergestelde van wat Houellebecq in 2015 had bedacht. Er is geen kandidaat van de Moslimbroederschap, er is in Frankrijk helemaal geen islamitische partij. En de race naar het Elyse wordt geheel gedomineerd door rechts, waarbij de kandidaten om het hardst roepen hoe anti-migratie en islamkritisch ze wel niet zijn.

*Een gesluierde Marianne*

In zijn nieuwe roman _Anantir_, te vertalen als te gronde richten die zich afspeelt tegen de achtergrond van de presidentsverkiezingen van 2027, is Houellebecq voorzichtiger. Wie er in 2027 wint, komt de lezer niet te weten. Wel wie er in 2022 heeft gewonnen. Dat is niet Mohammed Ben Abbes maar een herverkozen Emmanuel Macron, ook al wordt die niet met naam genoemd.

Los van Houellebecqs kwaliteiten als schrijver kan zijn _Soumission_ ook gezien worden als de literaire vertaling van de manier waarop rechtse tijdschriften in Frankrijk al decennialang waarschuwen voor het gevaar dat de moslims Frankrijk gaan inpalmen.

Gangmaker was de cover van _Le Figaro Magazine_ van 26 oktober 1985. We zien een gesluierde Marianne, en de kop: Zullen wij binnen dertig jaar nog Frans zijn?

Schrijver Jean Raspail mocht uitleggen dat als alle vreemdelingen van niet-Europese afkomst in 2015 gaan stemmen, zij de grootste partij van Frankrijk zullen zijn. Op geheel democratische wijze zullen zij onze dorpen, wijken, steden en regios inpalmen, daarbij vrijwel zeker gemanipuleerd door buitenlandse krachten, politieke dan wel religieuze.

En toenmalig hoofdredacteur Louis Pauwels waarschuwde dat Frankrijk in 2015 maatregelen zou moeten nemen om de nationale identiteit te beschermen waarvoor een deel van de wereld ons zal veroordelen zoals wij vandaag (het apartheidsregime) in Pretoria veroordelen.

Zover is het niet gekomen, maar 36 jaar later beheersen migratie en de islam meer dan ooit het nationale debat in Frankrijk.

*De rol van satan*

Dat is begrijpelijk. Frankrijk heeft sinds 2015 een aanzienlijk aantal terreuraanslagen gehad, en lijkt voor jihadisten de rol van de grote satan te hebben overgenomen van de Verenigde Staten.

Opmerkelijk is wel dat het debat over het islamisme de afgelopen anderhalf jaar verweven is geraakt met dat over het wokisme.

Woke of wokisme is een slecht gedefinieerde term die als paraplu wordt gebruikt voor anti-racisme, dekolonialisme, transgenderrechten en de kritische rassentheorie, die de maatschappij bekijkt door de bril van het institutioneel racisme. Met islamisme wordt de politieke islam bedoeld, meestal de uit Egypte afkomstige Moslimbroederschap. Omdat men in Frankrijk vreest dat mensen die de politieke islam aanhangen zich buiten de samenleving plaatsen, wordt dit ook aangeduid als separatisme.

Een ander, specifiek Frans begrip verbindt de twee debatten: _islamo-gauchisme_ (islamolinks). Deze term omschreef oorspronkelijk hoe politiek links en aanhangers van islamistische partijen zoals Hezbollah en Hamas elkaar vonden in de pro-Palestijnse betogingen in Frankrijk in het begin van deze eeuw. Hij suggereert nu een alliantie tussen links en de islamisten, en een vermeende laksheid van links ten opzichte van het gevaar van het islamisme.

Vooral de rechtse media in Frankrijk zijn geobsedeerd door het fenomeen woke en al zijn afgeleiden, en het is opnieuw _Le Figaro Magazine_ dat de dans leidt.

Het is in Frankrijk hard zoeken naar iemand die _gecanceld_ is geweest
Woke, zo schrijft het tijdschrift in april 2021, is niet langer een fenomeen in de radicaal-linkse marge. Het is aanwezig in het hart van onze instellingen, in onze grote ondernemingen, in de culturele wereld en in de schoolboeken. Er gaat geen dag voorbij zonder dat de ayatollahs van het politiek correcte de vrijheid van meningsuiting proberen te schaden.

Voor het Franse publiek moet het soms moeilijk zijn om het debat te volgen. Volgens een peiling uit maart 2021 heeft slechts 14 procent van de Fransen het woord woke al eens horen vallen, en weet slechts 6 procent wat het betekent.

Nu is wokisme overal ter wereld onderwerp van fel debat. Maar daar waar men in Nederland nog kan verwijzen naar voorbeelden van doorgeschoten wokisme (zoals de controverse over de vertaling van het gedicht _The hill we climb_ van Amanda Gorman door Marieke Lucas Rijneveld) is het in Frankrijk echt heel hard zoeken naar iemand die _gecanceld_ is geweest.

Zeker, er was vorig jaar de affaire van de leerkracht Duits in Grenoble die had geweigerd om islamofobie op een lijn te plaatsen met racisme en antisemitisme, en die eind december is geschorst (volgens de school omdat zijn uitspraken in de media schade hebben berokkend aan het instituut, niet wegens zijn ideen). En er was ophef over het opnemen van het genderneutrale voornaamwoord iel in woordenboek _Le Petit Robert_.

Maar verder verwijzen heel veel artikelen over wokisme in Frankrijk naar het zo nu en dan organiseren door de linkse studentenvakbond Unef van vergaderingen waarvoor blanke mannen niet zijn uitgenodigd. (Bijvoorbeeld omdat vrouwen van kleur er onder elkaar over racisme willen praten.)
*
Het nieuwe totalitarisme*

Dat weerhoudt Franse politici er niet van om met overgave op de kar van het anti-wokisme te springen. Begin januari gaf Onderwijsminister Jean-Michel Blanquer de introductie van een colloquium aan de Sorbonne-universiteit over de gevaren van het wokisme.

Superlatieven werden daar niet geschuwd. Het wokisme is het nieuwe totalitarisme, een oorlogsmachine tegen de westerse beschaving, een vorm van intellectueel terrorisme en tegelijk verwant aan het stalinisme, het nazisme en het islamisme.

Socioloog Franois Dubet omschreef het colloquium achteraf als _Mccarthyisme soft_, verwijzend naar de anti-communistische heksenjacht van de jaren vijftig in de Verenigde Staten. De verslaggevers van het linkse tijdschrift _Le Nouvel Obs_ vatten het twee dagen durende debat als volgt samen: Racisme bestaat niet, de gelijkheid tussen man en vrouw is helemaal geregeld en het kolonialisme was achteraf beschouwd niet zon slechte zaak.

Dat Onderwijsminister Blanquer de introductie gaf is niet zo gek. In oktober vorig jaar had hij al de oorlog verklaard aan het wokisme op Franse scholen. Nee, ik ben niet geobsedeerd door het wokisme, zei Blanquer daarover, ik ben gewoon tegen het idee dat onze jongeren hun sociaal leven moeten beginnen in een soort competitie over wie het meest gegriefd is.

Blanquers collega voor hoger onderwijs Frdrique Vidal had eerder al de kat de bel aangebonden door te eisen dat het onderzoeksinstituut CNRS een onderzoek zou instellen naar de invloed van het islamo-gauchisme aan de Franse universiteiten. Datzelfde CNRS sloeg meteen terug met een communiqu waarin het islamo-gauchisme werd omschreven als een politieke slogan die geen enkele basis heeft in de werkelijkheid.

De kwestie verdeelt de Franse academische wereld nog steeds. Een honderdtal academici ondertekende een manifest in _Le Monde_ (Le Manifeste des Cent) waarin zij de zorgen van Vidal over het _islamo-gauchisme_ onderschreven. Zeshonderd andere wetenschappers, onder wie de bekende econoom Thomas Piketty, sloegen terug met een eigen manifest in _Le Monde_ waarin zij minister Vidal beschuldigden van het organiseren van een heksenjacht en haar ontslag eisten.

----------


## Revisor

Verscheurde verkiezingsposter van de radicaal-rechtse presidentskandidaat *ric Zemmour* in Toulouse. Foto Lionel BONAVENTURE / AFP

*De dood van Adama Traor*

Door de felheid van het debat op rechts, zou men bijna gaan denken dat links afstevent op een overwinning in de presidentsverkiezingen van april. Niets is minder waar. Links trekt met maar liefst zeven kandidaten zo verdeeld op dat geen enkele kandidaat momenteel kans maakt om de tweede ronde te halen.

Waarom dan zoveel gedoe? Er is een causaal verband tussen het Black Lives Matter-protest in de VS en het debat over ‘woke’ in Frankrijk. Begin juni 2020, kort na de dood van George Floyd in Minneapolis door hardhandig politie-optreden, bracht activiste Assa Traor in Parijs twintigduizend man op de been voor haar broer Adama, die in 2016 in vergelijkbare omstandigheden om het leven was gekomen.

Het wekt in Frankrijk de vrees dat het BLM-protest op Frankrijk zal overslaan, met in zijn kielzog het wokisme. President Emmanuel Macron zegt de antiracismebeweging bij voorbaat de wacht aan: Frankrijk zal niet tolereren dat historische standbeelden worden neergehaald, of dat de Franse geschiedenis wordt herschreven vanuit een woke-standpunt.

De moord op onderwijzer Samuel Paty in oktober 2020, nadat hij in de klas een spotprent van de profeet Mohammed heeft getoond, drukt Frankrijk opnieuw met de neus op het gevaar van het islamitisch terrorisme. Macron geeft zijn pitbull, minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin, carte blanche om een oorlog te lanceren tegen het islamisme.

Organisaties worden verboden, moskeen doorgelicht, een aantal wordt gesloten. Het klimaat is dusdanig dat op een bepaald moment een kapper in Trappes, een buitenwijk van Parijs die soms smalend ‘Trappistan’ wordt genoemd, zich in de media moet verdedigen tegen de beschuldiging van separatisme omdat hij alleen mannen knipt.

De moord op Paty geeft extra urgentie aan de wet tegen het separatisme, een project dat Macron na aan het hart ligt. Op 2 oktober 2020, enkele weken voor de moord op Paty, had de president met een toespraak in Les Mureaux, een verre buitenwijk van Parijs, uitgelegd wat hij met die wet wilde bereiken.

Macron sprak stoere taal: de Republiek moet wijken die aan zijn controle ontsnappen heroveren op de separatisten. Maar hij gaf ook toe dat de Republiek in die wijken zijn beloftes niet heeft waargemaakt. Macron beloofde daarom behalve de strijd tegen het separatisme ook een sociaal actieplan om de mensen in de betrokken wijken weer hoop te geven, en opnieuw te doen houden van de Republiek.

Alleen, toen Kamer en Senaat in augustus 2021 een compromis bereikten over de wet tegen het separatisme, bleef van de sociale pijler zo goed als niets over. „In dit stadium”, schrijft _Le Monde_ deze maand_, „lijkt de strijd tegen het separatisme vooral neer te komen op controle en sancties, ten koste van de sociale dimensie”._
*
De Krcher uit de kelder halen*

In de aanloop naar de verkiezingen van april zal het debat in Frankrijk vermoedelijk nog wat verder naar rechts opschuiven. Deze week hebben de Republikeinen in de Senaat een amendement bij een wet goedgekeurd dat de hoofddoek wil verbieden bij sportieve evenementen.

De presidentskandidaat van de Republikeinen, Valrie Pcresse, voert een gevecht op leven en dood om een plaats in de tweede ronde. Daarbij voelt zij de hete adem in de nek van de radicaal-rechtse kandidaten Marine Le Pen en ric Zemmour.

Met dat in het achterhoofd heeft Pcresse alvast een controversile uitspraak van oud-president Nicolas Sarkozy nieuw leven ingeblazen. Sarkozy had in 2005 als minister van Binnenlandse Zaken gezegd dat hij de banlieues zou schoonvegen met de Krcher, een merk hogedrukreiniger. Volgens Pcresse is het tijd „om de Krcher uit de kelder te halen”.

Het Duitse bedrijf dat de Krcher produceert heeft de Franse politici (niet voor het eerst) gevraagd zijn naam niet voor politieke doeleinden te misbruiken.

Dit is de laatste bijdrage van Gert Van Langendonck als NRC-correspondent in Parijs.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/21...links-a4081315

----------


## Revisor

*France Introduces Controversial ‘Reforms’ to Islam*

The French government is introducing reform to France’s religious institution that aims to train Islamic clergies ‘imams’ in France, rather than bringing them from Muslim-majority countries.

Jihane Rahhou Feb. 05, 2022 6:28 p.m.

France Introduces Controversial ‘Reforms’ to Islam

Rabat - The French government is moving forwards with the decision to introduce a new group of clergy made up of men and women to lead the French Islamic community. The measure aims at “reforming” Islam in France and fending off Islamic extremism.

France’s Interior Ministry is to host the new body during a presentation ceremony today. The government-appointed clergy includes imams, prominent figures from civil society, intellectuals, and business leaders.

At least a quarter of the body is made up of women, according to sources cited by French media.

The new clergy is to replace the French Council of Muslim Faith. Created in 2003 during Nicolas Sarkozy’s tenure as Interior Minister, the council acted as a mediator between the government and the French Muslim community. 

The French government decided to dissolve the council this month, with Interior Minister Gerald Darmanin citing its inefficiency at tackling Islamist extremism. 

Training imams in France rather than bringing them from Turkey, Morocco, and Algeria is one of the core aims underlying the new reform, said French President Emmanuel Macron.

“We want to trigger a revolution and free Islam from foreign influence,” the French* interior minister* said in an interview with a French newspaper. “Islam is not a religion for foreigners in France, it is rather a French religion that should be free of foreign money and any interference from authorities outside of France.”

While supporters view the decision as necessary in light of France’s recent history of struggle against Islamist extremism, others maintain the measure is a mere political maneuver to draw far-right voters on the runoff to the presidency.

With Islamophobia surging across Europe, far-right parties’ anti-Islamism and anti-immigration rhetoric appears to have won the sympathy of a considerable segment of French society. 

For critics of the controversial “reform of Islam in France,” the Macron government’s hardening stance on Isman is an electoral move designed to stack the odds in favor of President Macron ahead of this year’s presidential race.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...forms-to-islam

----------


## Samir75017

It’s well known that France is hostile to Islam and Muslims. Now we said that, question is : what do French Muslims do to fight that and be respected as citizens ? Vote ? Organize themselves ? 

10% of France is Muslim. When you go to the polling stations, you hardly see any of them.

* we don’t vote, it’s haram*. *We don’t vote, they are all liars*.

Protest against Islamophobia ? You mainly see non-Muslims. 

Mlenchon (LFI) speaks out for Muslims all day - but Muslims don’t care and don’t vote for him.

Introspection is the key

----------


## Revisor

*French Muslims uneasy as Islam takes centre stage in election*

 


Wednesday 9 February 2022 - 10:30 

The role of Islam in French society has emerged as a key battleground in the presidential election campaign, leaving many French Muslims uneasy over the bursts of rhetoric against the nation’s largest religious minority.

Far-right candidates Marine Le Pen of the National Rally (RN) and especially the former pundit Eric Zemmour have railed against Islam in frequent diatribes invoking security and terrorism risks.

Their messages are sometimes echoed by officials on the conservative right and allies of centrist President Emmanuel Macron, with their warnings on radical Islamism.

Such a fierce campaign debate about Islam would be less conceivable in neighbours like Britain and Germany, which also both have large Muslim minorities.

France, however, still lives in the shadow of the trauma of Algeria’s War of Independence and, more recently, the jihadist massacres of 2015.

Zemmour, who is contending with Le Pen and the traditional rightwing candidate Valerie Pecresse to reach a second-round run-off against Macron, caused a fresh outcry Monday by describing the town of Roubaix in northern France as “Afghanistan two hours from Paris”.

He told France Inter Radio: “French people who are Muslims must live in the French way and not consider that sharia law is superior to the laws of the republic.”

His comments added to a febrile atmosphere that meant that a journalist had to be given police protection after a televised report about the rise of Islam in Roubaix.

The official division of church and state in France in 1905 left secularism as one of the cornerstones of the modern republic’s identity.

Macron’s government in 2021 also brought in a new law to defend France against what the president has described as “Islamist separatism”.

*– ‘Deep scars’ –*

The end of colonial rule prompted large migration flows into France in the 1950s and 1960s, but the economic crisis that hit in the 1970s saw many of the newcomers stuck without work in housing developments soon abandoned by the middle class.

While Britain and Germany also grappled with large postwar migrant arrivals, no other European colonial power fought a war whose ferocity, duration and consequences can compare with the Algerian War of Independence.

“The migration issue is particularly present in France because it awakens the difficult memory of the Algerian war,” political scientist Pascal Perrineau told AFP.

This “left deep scars in the collective consciousness,” he said.

But while the debate on Islam has been ever present in France –- which in 2011 banned full veil face coverings for women –- many Muslims who make up almost nine percent of the country’s mainland population are shocked by current levels of rhetoric.

“Sometimes I tell myself that no one can understand quite how violent this is,” said Fatma Bouvet de la Maisonneuve, a psychiatrist of Tunisian origin and author of the book “An Arab Woman in France”.

Acknowledging that people can be tempted to turn in upon themselves, she said: “Frankly, sometimes we just want to meet among Arabs to tell each other how bad things are,” she said.

*– ‘Chasing public opinion’ –*

Marine Le Pen’s father Jean-Marie Le Pen, who made it to the second round in the 2002 presidential vote, has shocked much of France with repeated broadsides against Islam and immigrants.

French Muslims fear that such rhetoric has now been normalised and increasingly supported by widespread news reports and saturation of social media.

“I feel bad, very bad,” said Khadija, 38, a social worker in the Loiret region in central France, who asked that her second name be withheld.

“I have the impression that today’s France spits on my grandparents, who fought to liberate it, on my parents who came to build its roads, and on me, who has respected all the rules of democracy and integration.

“A few days ago, my five-year-old daughter told me that she did not like being Arab,” she said, complaining of “living under permanent suspicion, no longer knowing what’s behind the baker’s smile, or what people really think”.

For Kamel, who works for a charity association, the attacks on the night of November 13, 2015 changed everything. Islamist gunmen massacred 130 people in and around Paris at locations including restaurants and the Bataclan music venue.

“I parted ways with many of my friends who were beginning to link Muslims with terrorism,” he said.

For the prominent sociologist Ahmed Boubaker, “a dam has broken” and now “there is a total lack of inhibition” on the part of political figures accusing Muslims of failing to integrate.

“However, I am not convinced that French society is as racist as we say it is,” he said.

“It is the politicians who are chasing after the pseudo-racism of public opinion, without realising that in fact they are manufacturing it.”


https://en.hespress.com/35924-french...-election.html

----------


## Revisor

*Study Showcases Discrimination Against North African Students’ Applications in France*

“Even if this discrimination is less intense than what is observed in the labor market, it is very worrying,” said one of the researchers who carried out the study.

Safaa Kasraoui Feb. 15, 2022 11:58 a.m.

Study Showcases Discrimination Against North African Students’ Applications in France

A new study by a group of researchers has established the “worrying” discrimination students from* North Africa* face while applying for Masters’ degree programs at *French* universities. 

The study was carried out by several researchers and targeted 19 universities and 607 Masters' programs, according to French website *France Inter*.

The study also sought to determine whether there is any discrimination targetting people with special needs, and it found that there is a “significant discriminatory treatment” on the criterion of origin but not on people with disabilities.”

“Even if this discrimination is less intense than what it is observed on the labor market, it is worrying,” the researchers concluded.

The researchers sent to the 19 universities thousands of emails with “fictitious applications” or requests for information about how to apply to the universities’ master’s programs. 

In their fake application emails, the researchers used both French-sounding names and North African surnames to evaluate the level of discrimination based on how quickly or whether universities replied to the emails.

“Fictitious North African candidates have 12% less chance of obtaining an answer” regarding their applications or questions.

The researchers would send three identical emails to masters managing campuses, reported France Inter, adding: “Each time: three almost identical emails were sent: requests for information on these courses and their registration methods.”

The study also shows that the type of courses also played a role in whether universities would accept North African applications or whether they have fewer chances to be admitted.

“If we look at certain types of courses, in particular law Masters, among the most requested, the difference reaches 30%. For scientific Masters, North African candidates have a 20% less chance of receiving an answer. 

Yannick L’Horti, one of the researchers involved in the study, said that the more a Master’s degree is “attractive,” the greater the origin-based discrimination. 



https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ions-in-france

----------


## Revisor

*The Quiet Flight of Muslims From France*

All the talk of Frances presidential election campaign is about immigration. But it is the expanding emigration of French Muslims that points to a deeper crisis for the country.


Near the Grand Mosque of Paris last month. Credit...Dmitry Kostyukov for The New York Times

By Norimitsu Onishi and Aida Alami

Feb. 13, 2022

PARIS  Frances wounded psyche is the invisible character in every one of Sabri Louatahs novels and the hit television series he wrote. He speaks of his sensual, physical, visceral love for the French language and of his attachment to his hometown in southeastern France, bathed in its distinctive light. He closely monitors the campaign for the upcoming presidential elections.

But Mr. Louatah does all of that from Philadelphia, the city that he began considering home after the 2015 attacks in France by Islamist extremists, which killed scores of people and deeply traumatized the country. As sentiments hardened against all French Muslims, he no longer felt safe there. One day, he was spat on and called, Dirty Arab.

Its really the 2015 attacks that made me leave because I understood they were not going to forgive us, said Mr. Louatah, 38, the grandson of Muslim immigrants from Algeria. When you live in a big Democratic city on the East Coast, youre more at peace than in Paris, where youre deep in the cauldron.


Its really the 2015 attacks that made me leave because I understood they were not going to forgive us, said Sabri Louatah, at his home in Philadelphia last month. Credit...Hannah Yoon for The New York Times

Ahead of elections in April, President Emmanuel Macrons top three rivals  who are expected to account for nearly 50 percent of the vote, according to polls  are all running anti-immigrant campaigns that fan fears of a nation facing a civilizational threat by invading non-Europeans. The issue is top of their agenda, even though Frances actual immigration lags behind that of most other European countries.

The problem barely discussed is emigration. For years, France has lost highly educated professionals seeking greater dynamism and opportunity elsewhere. But among them, according to academic researchers, is a growing number of French Muslims who say that discrimination was a strong push factor and that they felt compelled to leave by a glass ceiling of prejudice, nagging questions about their security and a feeling of not belonging.

The outflow has gone unremarked upon by politicians and the news media even as researchers say it shows Frances failure to provide a path for advancement for even the most successful of its largest minority group, a brain drain of those who could have served as models of integration.

These people end up contributing to the economy of Canada or Britain, said Olivier Esteves, a professor at the University of Lilles center on political science, public law and sociology, which surveyed 900 French Muslim migrs and conducted in-depth interviews with 130 of them. France is really shooting itself in the foot.

French Muslims, estimated at 10 percent of the population, occupy a strangely outsize place in the campaign  even if their actual voices are seldom heard. It is not only an indication of the lingering wounds inflicted by the attacks of 2015 and 2016, which killed hundreds, but also of Frances long struggle over identity issues and its unresolved relationship with its former colonies.

They are being linked to crime or other social ills through dog-whistle expressions like zones of non-France, used by Valrie Pcresse, the center-right candidate now tied with the far-right leader, Marine Le Pen, for second place behind Mr. Macron. They are singled out for condemnation by the far-right television pundit and candidate ric Zemmour, who has said that employers have the right to deny jobs to Black and Arab people.

The tenor of the race has stoked dread as they watch it from abroad, say Mr. Louatah and others who have left, speaking with a mix of anger and resignation of their home country, where they still have family and other strong ties.

The places he and others have settled, including Britain and the United States, are not paradises free of discrimination for Muslims or other minority groups, but those interviewed said they nevertheless felt greater opportunity and acceptance there. It was outside France that, for the first time, the simple fact that they are French was not questioned, some said.

Its only abroad that Im French, said Amar Mekrous, 46, who was raised in a Paris suburb by his immigrant parents. Im French, Im married to a Frenchwoman, I speak French, I live French, I love French food and culture. But in my own country, Im not French.

Finding the suspicion surrounding French Muslims oppressive after the 2015 attacks, Mr. Mekrous settled with his wife and three children in Leicester, England.


In 2020, anti-Muslim acts in France jumped 52 percent compared with the previous year, according to official complaints gathered by the governments National Human Rights Commission. Credit...Dmitry Kostyukov for The New York Times

In 2016, he created a Facebook group for French Muslims in Britain, which now has 2,500 members. Newcomers to Britain surged before Brexit, he said, adding that they were mostly young families and single mothers who found it difficult to find jobs in France because they wore the Muslim veil.

Only recently have academic researchers begun to form snapshots of French Muslims who have left. They include the research project into the emigration of French Muslims led by academics affiliated with the University of Lille, a leading French university, and the National Center for Scientific Research, the French governments main research institution.

Separately, researchers at three other universities  the University of Lige and K.U. Leuven in Belgium, and the University of Amsterdam in the Netherlands  have been working on a joint project looking at the emigration of Muslims from France, as well as from Belgium and the Netherlands.

Jrmy Mandin, a French researcher involved in the study at the University of Lige in Belgium, said that many young French Muslims had been disillusioned that they had played by the rules, done everything that was asked of them, and ultimately been unable to lead a desirable life.

----------


## Revisor

Elyes Saafi, 37, a marketing executive at the London operations of StoneX, an American financial firm, grew up in Remiremont, a town in eastern France, where his parents settled after arriving from Tunisia in the 1970s. His father operated a spinning machine at a textile factory.


Elyes Saafi with his wife, Mathilde, and son, Noori, near their home outside London. Credit...Mary Turner for The New York Times

Like his own parents, Mr. Saafi ended up making a new life in a new country. In London, he met his wife, Mathilde, who is French, and found an easygoing diversity unimaginable in France.

“At corporate dinners, there might be a vegetarian buffet or a halal buffet, but everybody mingles,” he said. “The C.E.O. shows up and he has a turban on his head, and he mixes with his employees.”

The Saafis miss France, but they decided not to return partly because of worries about their 2-year-old son.
“In Britain, I’m not worried about raising an Arab child,” Ms. Saafi said.

In 2020, anti-Muslim acts in France rose 52 percent over the previous year, according to official complaints gathered by the government’s National Human Rights Commission. Incidents have risen in the past decade, rising sharply in 2015. A rare official investigation in 2017 found that young men perceived as Arab or Black were 20 times more likely to have their identities checked by the police.

In the workplace, job candidates with an Arab name had 32 percent less chance of being called for an interview, according to a government report released in November.

Despite her degrees in European law and project management, Myriam Grubo, 31, said she was never able to find a job in France. After a half-dozen years abroad — first in Geneva at the World Health Organization and then in Senegal at the Pasteur Institute of Dakar — she is back in Paris with her parents. She is looking for work — abroad.

“To feel like a stranger in my country is a problem,” she said, adding that she just “wanted to be left alone” to practice her faith.

Rama Yade, a junior minister for human rights during the presidency of Nicolas Sarkozy, said that France’s denial of problems like police violence had made matters worse. She saw the current backlash in France against “wokisme” — or supposedly “woke” American ideas on social justice — as “nothing else but a pretext to no longer fight discrimination.”


“To feel like a stranger in my country is a problem,” said Myriam Grubo, who moved to Geneva and then Senegal. She recently returned to Paris and is looking for work again abroad.Credit...Ricci Shryock for The New York Times

When Ms. Yade — born in Senegal in a Muslim family — was appointed a junior government minister in 2007, she believed it would be a “starting point.” But after an unsuccessful bid for the presidency in 2017, she left for the United States.

“My glass ceiling was political,” said Ms. Yade, 45, who is now senior director of Africa at the Atlantic Council, a Washington-based think tank.

To her, the presidential race’s focus on immigration was the “consecration of 20 years of deterioration” in a political culture obsessed with national identity. She had quit her political party — for which Ms. Pcresse is now the candidate — because, Ms. Yade said, it had become “very hostile to anything that did not represent a fantasy version of French identity.”


A kebab shop in Paris.Credit...Dmitry Kostyukov for The New York Times

Mr. Louatah, the writer in Philadelphia, whose French wife is an economist and teaches at the University of Pennsylvania, said he hoped to return one day to the country that fills his novels. When the television series based on his work, “The Savages,” was broadcast in 2019, it became an immediate hit for the company behind it, Canal Plus — and an unusual one, imagining France for the first time led by a president of North African descent.

But two years later, Mr. Louatah has come to view his series as an “anomaly.” He began writing the second season, with a story line focusing on police violence, one of the most sensitive themes in France. Ultimately, “The Savages” was not renewed for reasons that he said were never made clear to him. A spokeswoman for Canal Plus said that the series had been planned for only one season.

In Philadelphia, he is writing a new novel that deals with exile from a country that is never named.


https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/13/w...-pecresse.html

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Extreem-rechts Frankrijk vreest voor de teloorgang van de Franse keuken „Er is hier zelfs een halalversie van Quick!”*

Gastronomie In Frankrijk zetten extreem-rechtse influencers zich in om de Franse keuken te beschermen tegen de vermeende invloed van immigratie. „Er is hier zelfs een halalversie van Quick!”

*Floor Bouma* 2 maart 2022 om 21:30

De extreem-rechtse influencer *Estelle Rodriguez* in restaurant Le Bibent in Toulouse. Foto Frdric Scheiber

‘L_a gastronomie_, dat is het enige wat ons nog niet is afgepakt”, zegt de 26-jarige Estelle Rodriguez. En dus neemt ze het ervan: op het bord voor haar ligt een met foie gras gevulde duif, badend in een spinazie-botersaus. Als voorgerecht at ze koteletten van eendenlever, gemarineerd met peperkoekpoeder en witte wijn.

De duif en leverkoteletjes komen uit de keuken van Le Bibent, in het centrum van Toulouse, de woonplaats van Rodriguez. Het decor van het restaurant is minstens zo weelderig als de kaart: aan de hoge plafonds hangen glazen kroonluchters, op de muren en plafonds prijken met gouden ornamenten versierde fresco’s. Alle medewerkers en gasten zijn wit; opvallend in een multiculturele stad als Toulouse. 

Rodriguez – lang, donker haar, veel make-up – komt hier graag: Le Bibent ademt een Frankrijk zoals het volgens haar hoort te zijn, en niet meer is. De 26-jarige is een ‘identitaire influencer’ en deelt video’s over de Franse cultuur, die volgens haar wordt bedreigd door zaken als de macht van techbedrijven en de alomtegenwoordigheid van pornografie, maar vooral door de invloed van (Noord-)Afrikaanse immigratie. Op YouTube en Instagram heeft Rodriguez zo’n 20.000 volgers; op haar onlangs vanwege onder meer stigmatisering van minderheidsgroepen verwijderde TikTok-account keken meer dan 120.000 mensen naar haar filmpjes.

Naarmate de avond vordert, vult het restaurant zich met steeds meer warme geuren. „Frankrijk is mijn land, Frankrijk heeft me alles gegeven”, zegt ze tussen kleine hapjes gevulde duif door. Rodriguez heeft Spaanse en Italiaanse voorouders; haar ouders en zijzelf zijn geboren in Frankrijk. „Het voelt als mijn plicht om die identiteit te beschermen.”

Op TikTok plaatste ze daarom talloze filmpjes over traditioneel Franse gerechten. Zo vertelde ze hoe lekker escargots zijn, hoe je bouillabaisse maakt en wat een tartiflette precies is. En ze is niet de enige: ook andere _influenceurs identitaires_  maken video’s waarin ze de Franse keuken promoten – vaak met de nadruk op gerechten met vlees.

*‘Grand remplacement’ van vlees*

Rodriguez maakt zich zorgen over de vele schappen halalproducten in de supermarkt („Waarom hebben zij een hele rij nodig, het aanbod van Spaanse en Aziatische producten is veel kleiner”) en het aantal kebabzaken in Frankrijk („Er bestaat hier in Toulouse zelfs een halal-versie van [fastfoodketen] Quick!”).

Haar uitlatingen doen denken aan de woorden van de extreem-rechtse presidentskandidaat ric Zemmour. Beiden zijn aanhanger van de ‘grote omvolkingstheorie’ van Renaud Camus, die stelt dat het Franse volk wordt vervangen door een islamitisch volk, en zien deze op ieder terrein terug – ook in de keuken.

Zemmour stelde enkele maanden geleden dat er een _grand remplacement_  plaatsvindt in de vleeswereld, omdat een traditionele slagerij in zijn geboortestad Drancy had plaatsgemaakt voor een halalslagerij. En nadat er naar buiten was gekomen dat een Parijse broodjeszaak geen broodjes met ham (zogenoemde _jambon-beurres_) meer verkocht, omdat dat voor moslims haram is, werd de hashtag #teamjambonbeurre populair onder Zemmour-aanhangers. Zij gebruiken de broodjes als signaal dat ze patriotten zijn en vooral niet-moslim – voor veel extreem-rechtse kiezers sluiten die twee zaken elkaar uit.

De in gastronomie gespecialiseerde politicoloog Paul Aris zegt dat het logisch is dat het gesprek over de Franse keuken veel losmaakt. „Voeding is altijd een politieke kwestie geweest, vooral in Frankrijk, vanwege zijn politieke geschiedenis”, zegt hij via een videoverbinding.

*Restaurant Le Bibet* in Toulouse, dat volgens het gemeentelijk archief van Toulouse rond 1843 werd opgericht door Jean-Catherine Bibent. Foto Frdric Scheiber 

Aris beschrijft hoe eten al eeuwen een prominente rol speelt in het politieke debat. „Na de Franse revolutie waren politieke bijeenkomsten bijvoorbeeld verboden. Daarom gingen republikeinse en linkse families zogenoemde banketten organiseren. Daarbij werd veel en vet gegeten en uitgebreid over politiek gesproken, waarbij woorden aan voedsel verbonden werden. Hieruit zijn uiteindelijk politieke partijen ontstaan.”

Nog steeds worden sommige voedselkeuzes beschouwd als politieke keuzes, zegt Aris. „De keuze tussen bier en wijn is in Frankrijk al tweeduizend jaar in eerste instantie niet een kwestie van smaak, maar een van politieke voorkeur.”

Hierbij speelt de trots mee die veel Fransen voelen over hun in het buitenland hooggewaardeerde keuken, zo ook bij Rodriguez. „De Franse keuken maakt deel uit van de rijkdom van het Franse land”, zegt ze plechtig. „De Franse gastronomie toont onze geschiedenis en onze erfenis, het is ons dna.” 
*
Linkse lacune*

Het is dus niet onverstandig dat politici als Zemmour inzetten op voedsel. „Zemmour weet heel goed dat voedsel een essentieel onderdeel uitmaakt van de Franse identiteit, een onderdeel dat hij kan gebruiken voor zijn identitaire politiek”, zegt Aris. Het beschermen van de ‘Franse identiteit’ is de kern van Zemmours verkiezingscampagne. Hiermee onderscheidt de voormalig opiniemaker zich van zijn grootste concurrent, Marine Le Pen, die zich meer richt op het bestrijden van klasseverschillen en het bekritiseren van de politieke elite. Dit verschil heeft veel voormalig Le Pen-aanhangers, van Rodriguez tot meer prominente figuren als Europarlementarir Jrme Rivire, doen overstappen naar Zemmour. (Overigens is Rodriguez inmiddels ook „teleurgesteld” over Zemmours campagne en wil ze in april blanco gaan stemmen.)

Ook kan Zemmour gebruikmaken van de lacune die de linkse politieke partijen in het debat over de Franse keuken hebben achtergelaten. „Links Frankrijk heeft het debat over voeding verlaten, waarna extreem-rechts het zich heeft kunnen toe-eigenen”, zegt Aris. Linkse politici wagen zich volgens hem bewust niet meer aan het onderwerp, omdat ze zouden vrezen als te nationalistisch of xenofoob beschouwd te worden als ze zich zouden inzetten voor het behoud van de Franse keuken.

Deze angst is niet ongegrond: toen de communistische presidentskandidaat Fabien Roussel onlangs zei dat „een mooie wijn, lekker vlees en lekkere kaas voor mij de Franse keuken vormen”, kwam hij onder vuur te liggen. „Voor een klein, maar luid deel van het linkse electoraat is het schandalig om dat tegenwoordig te zeggen, hij werd ervan beschuldigd racistisch te zijn.” Ook was men verontwaardigd dat Roussel zich positief uitsprak over deze dierlijke producten, vanwege hun invloed op klimaatverandering.

Aris benadrukt dat het volgens hem onterecht is dat linkse politici zich niet meer durven te mengen in het gesprek over het behoud van de Franse keuken, omdat slechts een klein deel van het Franse electoraat daadwerkelijk denkt als de critici van Roussel. „Slechts 2 procent van de Fransen eet geen vlees. Roussel steeg zelfs in de peilingen na zijn uitlatingen.” Doordat extreem-rechts het debat heeft kunnen kapen, is er volgens Aris ook minder ruimte voor volgens hem belangrijkere discussies over zaken als de bio-industrie en de invloed van fastfoodketens.
*
Slagerijen*

Zit er ook wat in de angsten die mensen als Zemmour en Rodriguez uiten? Als gevolg van de mondialisering is er een grote hoeveelheid buitenlandse restaurants en producten in de supermarkt. Maar Zemmours angst dat er sprake is van een ‘grote omvolking’ in de slagerswereld is ongefundeerd. Exacte cijfers over het aantal halalslagerijen of de vraag naar halalvlees in Frankrijk zijn er niet, maar uit gesprekken met zes ervaren slagers blijkt dat geen van hen een verandering ziet op dit vlak.

„Ik werk al 35 jaar als slager en ik kan je vertellen dat er geen waarheid zit in wat meneer Zemmour zegt”, zegt David Espinet (51) in zijn slagerij in het centrum van het Zuid-Franse Perpignan, een multiculturele stad die doorgaans zeer rechts stemt. Aan de zwarte muren hangen grote hammen, het is er koud en er hangt de metalige geur van vlees. „Er zijn wel halalslagerijen, maar sommige zijn ook weer gesloten omdat de zaken niet goed gingen”, zegt hij. In zijn slagerij, waar worsten in alle kleuren naast eendenmousse en _filets mignons_ in de vitrine liggen, is er geen enkele vraag naar halalproducten.

Ook Abdel Lagoune (58) zit al decennia in het vak. In zijn slagerij in een buitenwijk van Perpignan vertelt hij, gekleed met een rood schort en een grijs mutsje tegen de kou van de koelingen, dat de vraag naar halalvlees in zijn slagerij juist afneemt. „Toen ik in 1999 begon, verkochten we vette schapen van 20 tot 22 kilo”, vertelt hij. Dat vlees werd door oudere generaties uit Algerije en Marokko gebruikt voor traditionele gerechten voor de hele familie. „Maar tegenwoordig is dat onverkoopbaar, omdat er meer bekend is over cholesterol en andere ziekten, en door de hoge prijzen wil iedereen nu een klein en niet te vet lammetje.” Twee andere islamitische slagers in Perpignan zeggen eveneens om deze reden minder te verkopen.

*Gerecht* bereid in restaurant Le Bibent in Toulouse. Foto Frdric Scheiber

Zowel Espinet als Lagoune ziet de komst van buitenlandse keukens in Frankrijk als iets positiefs. „Verschillende keukens kunnen elkaar aanvullen. Zoals wanneer je kebab eet met een stuk Frans brood”, zegt Lagoune. Bij Espinet ligt er tussen de worsten een bak met Libanese tabouleh. „Franse producten zoals _foie gras_ zijn over de hele wereld bekend en worden gexporteerd naar de Verenigde Staten, naar China, naar Noord-Europa. De Franse keuken is zo gevestigd dat ze niet zomaar verdwijnt”, voegt Lagoune toe.

Wanneer Estelle Rodriguez haar gevulde duif op heeft, zit ze vol – een _tartelette de chocolat pralin_ past er niet meer bij. Ze heeft goed gegeten, zegt ze, en met het interview weer een stapje gezet om de Franse cultuur te beschermen. „Voor nu denk ik dat de Franse keuken beschermd is, maar ik hou het nauwgezet in de gaten.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/02...trijd-a4096225

----------


## Samir75017

*Meer dan 60 procent van de Fransen wil islamitische hoofddoek op straat verbieden*

[…]

Sbastien Chenu zegt dat er een referendum over het onderwerp komt indien Marine Le Pen de verkiezingen van 2022 wint. 

https://palnws.be/2022/03/meer-dan-6...aat-verbieden/

----------


## knuppeltje

Zou net zo stompzinnig zijn als het dragen van dat ding te verplichten.

----------


## Samir75017

> Zou net zo stompzinnig zijn als het dragen van dat ding te verplichten.


Ask Muslim women - if you know any - if they feel forced/obliged to wear it. 

In Europe, we see the Muslim headscarf as a sign of oppression but don’t see the Sikh turban the same way. 

Why ?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ask Muslim women - if you know any - if they feel forced/obliged to wear it. 
> 
> In Europe, we see the Muslim headscarf as a sign of oppression but don’t see the Sikh turban the same way. 
> Why ?


Mwa, Sammy, er zijn landen waar dat verplicht is - en waar toch echt heel veel moslima's leven. Maar waarom zie je hier meestal mannen die zich opwerpen als verdediger van die hoofddoek?

If I know any? Jawel, een paar daarvan zijn al jaren geleden via huwelijken de familie binnengewandeld. Die ken ik dus zeer goed. Bovendien heb ik door mijn werk honderden moslima's ontmoet.

Veel minder Sikh dan moslims, zeker.

----------


## Samir75017

> Mwa, Sammy, er zijn landen waar dat verplicht is


Come on, *there are countries where …* is no argument. There are Muslim countries with women as head of state. Have the NL ever had a female head of state ? This is the same sort of argument …

We live in Europe. Freedom. Libert, galit, Fraternit. Women should be free to dress as they please. But we want to impose them a dress code. For the Western man, the Frenchman in any case, Muslim headscarved women are oppressed and need to be enlightened and liberated/rescued by the white man. A sort of postcolonial feminism. When in fact the Frenchman never really cared about gender equality. 




> Maar waarom zie je hier meestal mannen die zich opwerpen als verdediger van die hoofddoek?


Untrue. Women fight for their right to wear it. 





> Veel minder Sikh dan moslims, zeker.


The Sikh turban has never been seen as a sign of oppression and Westerners don’t seem to feel offended by the sight of it.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Come on, *there are countries where …* is no argument. There are Muslim countries with women as head of state. 
> 
> Have the NL ever had a female head of state ? This is the same sort of argument …
> 
> We live in Europe. Freedom. Libert, galit, Fraternit. Women should be free to dress as they please. But we want to impose them a dress code. 
> 
> For the Western man, the Frenchman in any case, Muslim headscarved women are oppressed and need to be enlightened and liberated/rescued by the white man. A sort of postcolonial feminism. When in fact the Frenchman never really cared about gender equality. 
> Untrue. Women fight for their right to wear it. 
> 
> The Sikh turban has never been seen as a sign of oppression and Westerners don’t seem to feel offended by the sight of it.



Dat zou heel mooi zijn. 

Wat dat betreft lopen wij nu in Nederland weer een beetje achter, Sammy. Maar in Europa zijn er toch wel een heel stel vrouwelijke staatshoofden en regeringsleiders geweest, en niet van de minsten. 
Wij hadden nog niet zo heel lang geleden een regentes (Emma) en daarna drie keer achter elkaar een koningin (Wilhelmina, Juliana en Beatrix), waarvan de echtgenoten slecht veredelde lintjesknippers waren. En dan reken ik die Margaretha van Parma, die haar broer, de godsdienstwaanzinnige Phillips 2 van Spanje, ons destijds als regentes op ons dak schoof, niet eens mee. 
Dus veel liepen wij hier eigenlijk ook niet achter, eerder voor. Zeker als je weet dat dat genoemde illustere drietal flinke eigengereide tantes waren, waarmee diverse ministers-presidenten het behoorlijk moeilijk hadden.
Maar het kan verkeren, zei Bredero altijd. En dus zitten we nu al weer jaren met dat odd couple, waarvan eentje in een paleis en de anderen in een torentje resideert. 
Maar ken jij in de moslimlanden een koningin wiens man maar een linten knippend aanhangsel van haar is, met niet eens de titel van koning, zoals bij ons in geval van een koningin?
We moeten nu niet gaan doen of wij hier helemaal gek zijn, Sammy.

Ben ik helemaal met je eens. Leve de zelfstandige vrije vrouw, waar ter wereld ook! Was het maar waar. Er valt dus nog heel wat barricades te bestormen. Je ziet dat ik tot de meest vrouwvriendelijke mannensoort behoor die je je maar kunt voorstellen of vinden. En dat wou ik zo lang ik leef zo houden, Sammy.

Er zitten rare vogels bij. God weet wat er vandaag uit de stembus gaat rollen. De pest of de cholera. Maar ja, of je nu door de kat of de hond wordt gebeten, maak niets uit, zegt men. Ik weet het niet.

In Europa niet. Maar er is nog heel veel buiten Europa, Sammy.

----------


## Revisor

Leden van de pro-boerkinivereniging Alliance Citoyenne (Burger Alliantie) tijdens de stemming van de gemeenteraad van Grenoble over het al dan niet toestaan van het badpak voor moslima's in de zwembaden, vorige week maandag  AFP

*Franse rechter blokkeert toelaten boerkini in zwembad, minister blij: Uitstekend nieuws

Een Franse rechter heeft een streep gezet door het besluit van de stad Grenoble om boerkinis in gemeentelijke zwembaden toe te staan. Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Gerald Darmanin, die vindt dat religieuze kwesties niet thuishoren op openbare plekken, verwelkomde de uitspraak op Twitter als uitstekend nieuws.* 

Buitenlandredactie 25-05-22, 23:54 Laatste update: 06:11 

De gemeenteraad van de zuidoostelijke stad stemde onlangs op voorspraak van de groene burgemeester Eric Piolle in met het toestaan van de religieuze badkleding in zwembaden, tot onvrede van conservatieve en uiterst rechtse politici die pleiten voor een landelijk verbod op het islamitische lichaamsbedekkende badpak in openbare zwembaden. Organisaties voor moslimrechten stellen dat dit discriminerend is voor islamitische vrouwen en hun vrijheid beknot.

Minister Darmanin wees op een recente wet tegen islamitisch separatisme die neutraliteit voor publieke diensten voorschrijft, waar ook de bestuursrechter zich op beroept. De bewindsman vreest voor het ondermijnen van het secularisme. Frankrijk staat sowieso bekend om zijn strikte scheiding van religie en staat. Boerkinis worden door veel Fransen gezien als een symbool van onderdrukking.

De kwestie houdt Grenoble al jaren bezig. Zo besloot het gemeentebestuur in 2019 twee zwembaden te sluiten na een initiatief van een mensenrechtengroepering om een aantal moslimas in boerkini een duik te laten nemen. Ook elders in Zuid-Frankrijk zorgden pogingen van burgemeesters de boerkini in de ban te doen voor trammelant.


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/franse-...euws~aa208fff/

----------


## knuppeltje

In de tijd dat de Olympische spelen alleen maar in Griekenland werden gehouden, ontstond er op een keer een enorm kabaal van verontwaardiging. Na een hardloopnummer bleek dat de winnaar een als man verkleedde Atheense was. 

Woedend waren de Spartanen over zoveel bedrog. Niet dat vrouwen in Sparta niet aan sport mochten doen, in tegendeel. Het was in tegenstelling tot het puriteinse Athene in Sparta niet meer dan normaal. En net als bij de mannen, deden de Spartaanse vrouwen dat gewoon in hun blootje. Het was dan ook in Sparta heel gewoon een onderdeel van de opvoeding, en dat ging dan ook nog gemengd ook.

Maar dat door een dergelijk bedrog een Spartaan door een Atheense werd verslagen, dat was onverteerbaar voor hen. Om vervolgens te laten zien wie er de baas was in Griekenland, bepaalde Sparta dat voortaan alle deelnemers van de komende spelen geen kleding meer zouden mogen dragen. En zo geschiedde.

Eigenlijk vind ik dat een dergelijk gebod voortaan in alle zwembaden zou moeten gelden. Dat lijkt mij veel meer ontspannen en meer recht doen aan het gelijkheidsbeginsel - en ben je tevens van al dat gezeik over al die nietszeggende zogenaamde uiterlijke geloofskenmerken af. Geloven gebeurt tussen de oren en nergens anders, en niemand kan dat afpakken.

Hoe mooi zou het niet zijn als daar iedereen in zijn of haar blootje zou bewijzen dat met al die tentoongespreide schoonheid, God wel degelijk moet gestaan. Van zoveel bekering kan gegarandeerd geen enkele pastoor, imam of rabbi het ooit winnen.

Bovendien vind ik het zwaar discriminerend dat in een zwembad vrouwen, veilig opgeborgen in hun boerkini, zich wel kunnen verlustigen en opgeilen aan een zo goed als mannelijk naakt - maar omgekeerd - dat mannen met die boerkinies dat wordt onthouden. Over democratie, gesproken.
En kom nu niet aanzetten dat vrouwen allemaal heilige boontjes zijn en dat die zich nooit schaamteloos aan een dergelijk gedrag schuldig maken. Ik weet wel beter.

Kortom - iedereen voortaan lekker vrij en blij in zijn of haar blootje aan de schoolslag. Dat moet de nieuwe 
zwembadtoekomst worden.  :student:

----------


## Revisor

*Moslimas huren priv-zwembaden door boerkiniverbod in Frankrijk*

28 mei 2022 - 19:40 - Wereld




*Door het boerkini verbod in openbare zwembaden in Franse steden, met uitzondering van Grenoble en Rennes, huren moslimvrouwen steeds meer priv-zwembaden om er beschermd te kunnen zwemmen.
*
"Hier kun je in je zwempak zitten en beschermd zijn tegen blikken," vertelt Souaida, een moeder en al lang voorstander van dit verhuurconcept, aan _Europa 1_. Ze kwam met haar zus Imen baden in een priv-zwembad in een huis in Lampertheim, bij Straatsburg (Bas-Rhin). De twee zussen betalen 30 euro per uur om het zwembad aan Betty Reibel te huren. Ook al zijn de kosten hoog, toch baden ze liever in een priv-zwembad omdat het dragen van een boerkini verboden is in openbare baden. "Het is waar dat het goedkoper zou zijn om naar een openbaar zwembad te gaan, maar het is deze priv-omgeving die ons aanspreekt en het feit dat we allerlei soorten kleren kunnen dragen".

Afgezien van moslimvrouwen benaderen ook Joodse vrouwen Betty Reibel. "De vraag die ik het vaakst gesteld krijg is: Is er een alternatief? De vrouw, die al vier jaar bij Swimmy ingeschreven is, zegt: "Ik vroeg me af of ik gezien mocht worden. En ik antwoordde: Nee, ik heb jaloezien gekocht om de ramen te sluiten". Ze kon zich niet voorstellen dat ze zoveel klanten zou krijgen.

In het hele land is het duidelijk: 200.000 klanten en 4000 particuliere zwembadeigenaars, volgens Swimmy, een platform dat zwembaden verhuurt tussen particulieren. "Ze willen niet gezien worden in badkleding en willen een priv ruimte waar ze kunnen baden," bevestigt Raphalle de Monteynard, de oprichtster van Swimmy.



https://www.bladna.nl/moslima-prive-...ijk,41127.html

----------


## Samir75017

Bad that they ban women from wearing what they please. As long as it is hygienic (burkini is)

On the other hand, if you are that religious to the point of wearing a burkini, why going to swim among half naked men ?

Doesnt make sense.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Mooi : gescheiden zwemmen. 

.

----------


## Revisor

*Geen boerkinis in Franse zwembaden, hoogste rechter blokkeert opheffing van het boerkiniverbod* 

Het plan van de Franse stad Grenoble om boerkinis toe te staan in openbare zwembaden is geblokkeerd door de hoogste Franse rechtbank. De Conseil dEtat besloot dat Grenoble met de aanpassingen van het zwemreglement wil voldoen aan eisen van religieuze aard, iets dat verboden is volgens de Franse wet. 

*Anna de Haas* 21 juni 2022, 23:31

 Een vrouw in boerkini in de zee bij Marseille. Beeld AP

Een lagere Franse rechter had eind mei al een streep gezet door het besluit van de stad Grenoble om de religieuze zwemkleding voortaan toe te staan. De Conseil dEtat, de Franse Raad van State, heeft die uitspraak nu bekrachtigd. De gemeenteverordening ondermijnt volgens de Raad van State het beginsel van neutraliteit van openbare diensten en gelijke behandeling van gebruikers door te voldoen aan de religieuze eisen.

Grenoble zegt het besluit van de rechtbank te betreuren en stelt dat de rechter de insteek van de gemeenteverordening, die ook topless baden voor vrouwen en anti-UV-zwemkleding mogelijk maakt, verkeerd heeft genterpreteerd. De gemeente wil met nieuwe zwembadreglement juist enorme stap voorwaarts zetten wat betreft gelijke behandeling. Het maakt gelijkheid voor vrouwen en mannen mogelijk, beschermt de gezondheid en verbetert de universele toegang van openbare diensten voor iedereen door het verbod op het dragen van nauwsluitende badkleding op te heffen pakken, onderstreept ze.

De Franse Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin, die vindt dat religieuze kwesties niet thuishoren op openbare plekken, prees op Twitter het besluit van de Raad van State. Zijn ministerie had bezwaar ingediend tegen de plannen. Het toestaan van de boerkinis is volgens het ministerie in strijd met de Franse beginselen van secularisme, waarbij religie geen invloed mag uitoefenen op de maatschappij. Dit is een overwinning voor de separatisme-wet, voor het secularisme en voor de hele republiek, aldus Darmanin.

*Politieke controverse*

De nieuwe regelgeving voor zwembaden in Grenoble heeft een politieke storm veroorzaakt in Frankrijk, zoals regelmatig het geval is over onderwerpen die verband houden met de islamitische cultuur. Een krappe meerderheid van de gemeenteraad in zuidoostelijke stad stemde in mei in met het plan van de groene burgemeester Eric Piolle om de boerkini, zonder deze bij naam te noemen, toe te staan. Tot grote onvrede van conservatieve en uiterst rechtse politici die pleiten voor een landelijk verbod op het lichaamsbedekkende badpak. Moslimorganisaties stellen dat een dergelijk verbod discriminerend is voor islamitische vrouwen en hun vrijheid beperkt.

In 2016 zorgde de boerkini al voor controverse in Frankrijk toen ongeveer dertig steden het gebruik ervan op hun stranden hadden verboden. De Conseil dEtat oordeelde destijds nog dat een boerkiniverbod indruist tegen de burgelijke vrijheden.

Die uitspraak wordt nu niet in twijfel getrokken, benadrukte de advocaat van de mensenrechtenorganisatie Ligue des Droits de lHomme, die pleitte voor het plan van Grenoble. Het specificeert alleen dat een burgemeester het gebruik van de boerkini in een gemeentelijk zwembad niet specifiek kan toestaan, terwijl het verbod op het dragen van een niet-strakke zwembroek gehandhaafd blijft.

Het toestaan van de anti-UV-zwemkleding en het topless baden in de openbare zwembaden wordt door de Raad van State overigens niet verboden.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...rbod~bed90b37/


Puur racisme jegens moslims dat zich verschuilt achter neutraliteit.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Geen boerkinis in Franse zwembaden, hoogste rechter blokkeert opheffing van het boerkiniverbod.
> 
> Puur racisme jegens moslims dat zich verschuilt achter neutraliteit.


Nee dat is het in de verste verte niet. Zoiets heeft helemaal niets met racisme te maken Maar discriminatie op grond van religie zou je het kunnen noemen. Ook dat is niet goed te praten - net zoals het al schreeuwend planten van vlaggen die de lading niet dekken. Dat is gewoon ordinaire kretologie.

Maar...het is onmogelijk te bewijzen dat het kunnen geloven in een god afhankelijk is van welke kleren je aanhebt. Het omgekeerd is gewoon een makkie.
Degene die denkt dat die relatie tussen kleding en geloven in een god wel bestaat - mist volgens mij het ware geloof en de daarbij behorende fantasie. 

Daarnaast is het aanhebben van veel kleding in een zwembad volgens diverse meningen niet erg hyginisch wegens al de verontreiniging dat zich in die kleding kan bevinden en zo in het zwemwater kan achterblijven. Indien dat waar is, dan vind ik op grond daarvan een verbod op veel kleding in een zwembad een zinvolle beslissing.

Geen kleding, zou natuurlijk nog beter zijn.  :haha:

----------


## Revisor

*Racisme aan de Franse Rivira, toegang tot strandtenten alleen voor witte bezoekers*

Met een undercover actie heeft de Franse antidiscriminatiebeweging SOS Racisme aangetoond dat strandtenten langs de Franse Rivira zich schuldig maken aan racisme en discriminatie. De organisatie stuurde koppels op pad om een plekje in de zon te bemachtigen bij strandtenten langs de populaire kust. Daaruit werd de dagelijkse praktijk duidelijk. Eerst werden een zwarte man en vrouw op een zaak afgestuurd. Zij kregen te horen dat er geen plek was. Daarna volgde een stel met Noord-Afrikaans uiterlijk. Hen werd verteld dat alle plekken de komende dagen volgeboekt waren. Korte tijd later volgde een wit stel. Zij kregen zonder problemen een plek toegewezen.

Hetzelfde gebeurde bij telefonische reservering. Bij gebruik van een Arabische naam werd er nee verkocht, bij een Frans-Europese naam bleek reserveren wel mogelijk.

SOS Racisme monitort al langer de racistische praktijken aan de Franse zuidkust waar Le Pen een grote aanhang heeft. Volgens de organisatie maakt een derde van de strandgelegenheden in de sjieke badplaatsen Juan-les-Pins en Antibes zich schuldig aan discriminatie. Tweederde van de nachtclubs in Marseille en Aix-en-Provence zou een discriminerend deurbeleid hebben. SOS Racisme heeft de namen van de horecazaken niet bekend gemaakt.

De organisatie stelt dat het laat zien dat de overheid ondanks beloftes faalt in de aanpak van discriminatie. SOS Racisme wil via de rechter nu zelf achter de discriminerende horeca aan gaan, schrijft The Guardian.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...itte-bezoekers

----------


## Samir75017

Thats become normal. *

Frankrijk: moslima geweigerd in restaurant om middeleeuwse hijab*
2 Juni 2022

Opnieuw is er in Frankrijk ophef over de hoofddoek. Een restaurant heeft een islamitische vrouw geweigerd vanwege het feit dat ze een hijab droeg.

Het voorval vond zondag plaats in Hendaye in Frans Baskenland, bij de Spaanse grens. Een zoon wilde zijn moeder meenemen naar een restaurant, waarvoor hij had gereserveerd.

Op videobeelden is te zien dat moeder en zoon aan de deur worden geweigerd door de eigenaresse, omdat de moeder een hoofddoek uit de donkere middeleeuwen draagt.

De zoon heeft een klacht ingediend bij het politiebureau en had bovendien een video-opname (foto) gemaakt van het voorval. De beelden zijn viral gegaan op sociale media.

https://dekanttekening.nl/nieuws/fra...se-hijab2/?amp

----------


## knuppeltje

Ronduit infantiel om te denken dat de waarde van je geloof afhankelijk is van de attributen die je om je lijf hebt hangen. Blijkbaar hoe meer hoe beter, nou ja, voor vrouwen blijkbaar. 

Maar waarom gelden die zogenaamde strenge kledingvoorschriften alleen voor vrouwen en niet voor mannen? Louter hypocriete discriminatie op grond van sekse. Daarom bestaat onder al die ferm kabaal makende strijders voor die attributen het overgrote deel ervan uit mannen. Voor het bewaken des vrouwen eerbaarheid is hen niets teveel en onversaagd werpen zij zich dagelijks dapper in de strijd. 

Maar goed, een verbod op die attributen is, anders dan op basis van bepaalde arbeidssituaties, net zo infantiel.

----------


## Revisor

> Ronduit infantiel om te denken dat de waarde van je geloof afhankelijk is van de attributen die je om je lijf hebt hangen. Blijkbaar hoe meer hoe beter, nou ja, voor vrouwen blijkbaar. 
> 
> Maar waarom gelden die zogenaamde strenge kledingvoorschriften alleen voor vrouwen en niet voor mannen? Louter hypocriete discriminatie op grond van sekse. Daarom bestaat onder al die ferm kabaal makende strijders voor die attributen het overgrote deel ervan uit mannen. Voor het bewaken des vrouwen eerbaarheid is hen niets teveel en onversaagd werpen zij zich dagelijks dapper in de strijd. 
> 
> Maar goed, een verbod op die attributen is, anders dan op basis van bepaalde arbeidssituaties, net zo infantiel.



Dom infantiel gezwets.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ronduit infantiel om te denken dat de waarde van je geloof afhankelijk is van de attributen die je om je lijf hebt hangen. Blijkbaar hoe meer hoe beter, nou ja, voor vrouwen blijkbaar. 
> 
> Maar waarom gelden die zogenaamde strenge kledingvoorschriften alleen voor vrouwen en niet voor mannen? Louter hypocriete discriminatie op grond van sekse. Daarom bestaat onder al die ferm kabaal makende strijders voor die attributen het overgrote deel ervan uit mannen. Voor het bewaken des vrouwen eerbaarheid is hen niets teveel en onversaagd werpen zij zich dagelijks dapper in de strijd. 
> 
> Maar goed, een verbod op die attributen is, anders dan op basis van bepaalde arbeidssituaties, net zo infantiel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vooral klagen als anderen op de persoon spelen. Maar jij, ja jij mag dat wel. Hard oordelen over anderen en mild over jezelf. Niet inhoudelijk willen of kunnen reageren op een goed onderbouwd commentaar. Overal duik je weg, waar je de kans krijgt een helder standpunt te ventileren. Je generalisaties over homo's en het westen doe jij middels topictitels. Alles over n kam scheren mag jij wel, maar anderen (blanken, westerlingen/autotochtonen) die mogen dat niet. Je slachtofferrol uitspelen als dat opportuun is om vervolgens schaamteloos racistisch en homofoob uit je dak te gaan met zorgvuldig geselecteerde plaksels uit de media. Door je plaksels gaat een rode draad. Je bent te laf om jezelf bloot te geven, want dat kunnen anderen tegen je gebruiken. Jij laat middels plakwerk liever anderen in jouw plaats het woord doen, die mogen de klappen opvangen. 

Je hebt gewoon geen zinnig antwoord op vragen over achterlijke rituelen van het geloof zoals hierboven. 

Jij denkt echt dat respect hebben voor de islam een soort morele plicht is. Wie denk je wel dat je bent om iets te eisen van de samenleving. Respect moet je verdienen. Wat the fuck kunnen mij jouw rechten als moslim schelen met je gore homofobe praatjes en je racistische generalisaties over het westen. 



.

----------


## Samir75017

> Maar waarom gelden die zogenaamde strenge kledingvoorschriften alleen voor vrouwen en niet voor mannen? .


That’s not the subject here. 

Why do people never ask Sikhs why only men should cover their hair ?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Toch weer mensen die hem ophemelen.


*don't fuck me*




Als Revisor het westen over n kam scheert, moet hij de andere kant - wij en zij - ook als een geheel zien. Dan kunnen we zaken doen.

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Thats not the subject here. 
> 
> Why do people never ask Sikhs why only men should cover their hair ?


Dat is het wel. Maar dat moet je willen zien

Ik weet het niet. Misschien omdat er hier maar heel weinig Sikhs rondlopen? 

Maar voor mij geldt ook voor hen als voor moslims of anders gelovigen: geloven is een proces dat zich afspeelt tussen de oren en nergens anders. Attributen zijn daarvoor totaal onnodig. Elke gelovige die denkt dat dat anders is - is voor mij een nep gelovige.

----------


## Samir75017

> Dat is het wel. Maar dat moet je willen zien
> 
> Ik weet het niet. Misschien omdat er hier maar heel weinig Sikhs rondlopen? 
> 
> Maar voor mij geldt ook voor hen als voor moslims of anders gelovigen: geloven is een proces dat zich afspeelt tussen de oren en nergens anders. Attributen zijn daarvoor totaal onnodig. Elke gelovige die denkt dat dat anders is - is voor mij een nep gelovige.


That sounds like a very arrogant way of thinking. 

The subject here is : discrimination. Legally speaking, denying access to a restaurant to someone on the basis of ethnicity or religion is against the Law. 

Instead of pointing the finger at the victim (Muslim woman) you should point the finger at the criminal (restaurant owner).

----------


## knuppeltje

> That sounds like a very arrogant way of thinking. 
> 
> The subject here is : discrimination. Legally speaking, denying access to a restaurant to someone on the basis of ethnicity or religion is against the Law. 
> 
> Instead of pointing the finger at the victim (Muslim woman) you should point the finger at the criminal (restaurant owner).


Kwestie van inzicht, Sammy.  :ego: 

Etniciteit, Sammy? Sinds wanneer bepaalt een hoofddoek iemands etniciteit? Religie? Jij zou echt de eerste zijn, Sammy, die kan aantonen dat het dragen van een hoofddoek een islamitisch voorschrift is. Noch de koran, noch de soenna kent een dergelijk gebod.
Bovendien, Sammy, is een gebod tot het dragen van een hoofddoek alleen voor vrouwen, wel degelijk discriminatie op grond van geslacht. Net zoals alle voorschriften waaraan vrouwen wel moeten voldoen en mannen niet. Omgekeerd idem dito. 

Dit is niet terecht van je, Sammy. Ik heb duidelijk gesteld dat ik verbieden van het dragen van een hoofddoek infantiel vind. Dat laat toch echt niets aan duidelijkheid over, zou ik zeggen. Van mij mag iedereen op zijn of haar hoofd zetten wat die wil, zolang dat geen gevaarlijke situaties met zich meebrengt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dom infantiel gezwets.


Op je teentjes getrapt?  :stout:

----------


## Samir75017

> Kwestie van inzicht, Sammy. 
> 
> Etniciteit, Sammy? Sinds wanneer bepaalt een hoofddoek iemands etniciteit? Religie? Jij zou echt de eerste zijn, Sammy, die kan aantonen dat het dragen van een hoofddoek een islamitisch voorschrift is. Noch de koran, noch de soenna kent een dergelijk gebod.
> Bovendien, Sammy, is een gebod tot het dragen van een hoofddoek alleen voor vrouwen, wel degelijk discriminatie op grond van geslacht. Net zoals alle voorschriften waaraan vrouwen wel moeten voldoen en mannen niet. Omgekeerd idem dito. 
> 
> Dit is niet terecht van je, Sammy. Ik heb duidelijk gesteld dat ik verbieden van het dragen van een hoofddoek infantiel vind. Dat laat toch echt niets aan duidelijkheid over, zou ik zeggen. Van mij mag iedereen op zijn of haar hoofd zetten wat die wil, zolang dat geen gevaarlijke situaties met zich meebrengt.


Maybe you should go and talk to Muslim Dutch women who wear a hijab and ask them if they feel discriminated against. 

They will probably answer : YES, by the society.

Problem in Western societies is that they love talking ABOUT and IN THE NAME of Muslim women, but not TO them.

60+ years later (first wave of immigrants), more and more women wear it. It says enough.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Maybe you should go and talk to Muslim Dutch women who wear a hijab and ask them if they feel discriminated against. 
> 
> They will probably answer : YES, by the society.
> 
> Problem in Western societies is that they love talking ABOUT and IN THE NAME of Muslim women, but not TO them.
> 
> 60+ years later (first wave of immigrants), more and more women wear it. It says enough.


Hoho, Sammy. Zelfs onder heel zware restricties zullen er altijd wel mensen zijn die het daarmee eens zijn. Kijk maar eens naar orthodoxe gemeenschappen. Maar dat is geen maatbeker om te bepalen of een bepaald verbod in principe al dan niet discriminatie betekend voor hen die daar niet aan mee wil doen. Dat hangt af van wat dat verbod inhoudt en voor wie dat verbod geldt. 
Bovendien Sammy, heb ik in de loop der jaren al met heel veel moslima's gesproken. Vele met - en vele zonder hoofddoek.

Daar heb ik geen enkel probleem mee, maar het houdt geen steek. Stel, heel veel boeren dragen klompen. Is een boer die geen klompen draagt daarmee per definitie geen boer? 

Oeps Sammy, doen moslims dat dan niet? Erger nog is dat velen van hem zich beroepen op zogenaamde religieuze voorschriften die er niet bestaan, maar wel grote gevolgen hebben voor bepaalde groeperingen. Vooral in de zogenaamde islamitische landen.

Van mij mogen ze, Sammy. Maar is die door jou genoemde toename nu echt omwille van de godsdienstregels? Die zeggen daar helemaal niets over. Volgens mij is die zogenaamde toename gewoon een te verwachten reactie op de niet goed verlopen integratie en het nog steeds toenemende aantal moslims hier. Maar ik heb ze al die jaren niet geteld. Als je daarover met verifieerbare cijfers aankomt, zie ik het wel.

----------


## Samir75017

> Hoho, Sammy. Zelfs onder heel zware restricties zullen er altijd wel mensen zijn die het daarmee eens zijn. Kijk maar eens naar orthodoxe gemeenschappen. Maar dat is geen maatbeker om te bepalen of een bepaald verbod in principe al dan niet discriminatie betekend voor hen die daar niet aan mee wil doen. Dat hangt af van wat dat verbod inhoudt en voor wie dat verbod geldt. 
> Bovendien Sammy, heb ik in de loop der jaren al met heel veel moslima's gesproken. Vele met - en vele zonder hoofddoek.
> 
> Daar heb ik geen enkel probleem mee, maar het houdt geen steek. Stel, heel veel boeren dragen klompen. Is een boer die geen klompen draagt daarmee per definitie geen boer? 
> 
> Oeps Sammy, doen moslims dat dan niet? Erger nog is dat velen van hem zich beroepen op zogenaamde religieuze voorschriften die er niet bestaan, maar wel grote gevolgen hebben voor bepaalde groeperingen. Vooral in de zogenaamde islamitische landen.
> 
> Van mij mogen ze, Sammy. Maar is die door jou genoemde toename nu echt omwille van de godsdienstregels? Die zeggen daar helemaal niets over. Volgens mij is die zogenaamde toename gewoon een te verwachten reactie op de niet goed verlopen integratie en het nog steeds toenemende aantal moslims hier. Maar ik heb ze al die jaren niet geteld. Als je daarover met verifieerbare cijfers aankomt, zie ik het wel.


France. 2004 hijab ban. 20 years later : more girls wear it. Did anyone wonder why ?

It’s not integration that didn’t work. It’s forced assimilation. And rightly so. 

Oppression and stigmatization are counter productive. 

France has been BY FAR the worst hit country (attacks) in Europe. Committed by French citizens. Did anyone wonder why ? Why would you attack your own country ?

Studies show that more than 60% of the French are in favour of a hijab (hair covering) ban on the street.

So again, we see things from a different angle. However, I think the rest of European countries will follow in France’ steps in the future.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Zielig dat mensen het idee hebben dat een discussie hier tot andere inzichten leidt. Heb je het idee dat "sammy" met zijn mening n godvergeten centimeter is opgeschoven ondanks je geslijm?
Het zijn gewoon monologen. Zonde van de moeite.




> France has been BY FAR the worst hit country (attacks) in Europe. Committed by French citizens. Did anyone wonder why ? Why would you attack your own country ?






In de trant van "Ik keur het niet goed, maar die vrouw droeg wel een kort rokje" insinueert S. over de slachtoffers die met hun hoofd onder de banden van een vrachtwagen zijn platgereden dat het mede hun eigen schuld was. Dat de chauffeur ook een "Fransman" was. Waarom zou je je eigen land aanvallen zegt die ie ook nog, alsof het vooral niet aan hem lag. Ja laten we begrip hebben voor de motieven van boze "fransen", want die chauffeur had best wel een terecht punt voor zijn woede. Wat een godvergeten kankerlijer de oorzaak van aanslagen bij de maatschappij te leggen.

Waarom dat geslijm met mensen die "hun" land en volk zo enorm haten?

Fuck al die europese honden die empathie hebben met daders van aanslagen.

Vind de europeaan sammy soms ook dat we de motieven van Breivik moeten begrijpen? 




> Hoho, Sammy



Je kunt hem beter Osammy noemen.


.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .zijn mening n godvergeten centimeter is opgeschoven ondanks je geslijm?
> Het zijn gewoon monologen. Zonde van de moeite.
> 
> Je kunt hem beter Osammy noemen.



Tja, als het niet heel bot of ongenuanceerd is dan is het geslijmd volgens jou. Op een beschaafde toon discussiren zit er bij jou niet in. 

Leuk geprobeerd.

----------


## knuppeltje

> France. 2004 hijab ban. 20 years later : more girls wear it. Did anyone wonder why ?
> 
> It’s not integration that didn’t work. It’s forced assimilation. And rightly so. 
> 
> Oppression and stigmatization are counter productive. 
> 
> France has been BY FAR the worst hit country (attacks) in Europe. Committed by French citizens. Did anyone wonder why ? Why would you attack your own country ?
> 
> Studies show that more than 60% of the French are in favour of a hijab (hair covering) ban on the street.
> ...



Zeer zeker is - en wordt daar te weinig over nagedacht.

Ik weet het niet, maar ik denk toch echt dat de verkeerd gelopen integratie de hoofdreden is. Maar daarvoor is niet een partij als de schuldige aan te wijzen. Onomstotelijk staat staat vast dat nieuwkomers bij dat proces het altijd het zwaarst hebben. Discriminatie volop.
Daarbij, wat de een als integratie ziet - vindt een ander dat assimilatie. Spraakverwarring alom. In ieder geval spelen problemen van integratie zich wereldwijd af.

Dat zien we helaas in de hele wereld, Sammy. 

Frankrijk heeft zich in het verleden in een aantal van haar kolonies, waar de bevolking islamitisch was- en is, ronduit beestachtig gedragen.(Met excuses aan de beesten.) Daarna kwam de Franse militaire inmenging in conflicten daarbovenop. Geliefd hebben de Fransen zich daarmee niet gemaakt. 

Ik vrees dat de bevolking hier daar wel eens hetzelfde over zou kunnen denken. Maar een hijab is veel groter dan een hoofdoek en is bedoeld om er veel meer dan alleen het haar te bedekken. En dat ziet er heel anders uit. Toch zie ik hier een algeheel verbod op het dragen van een hijab in het openbaar voorlopig hier niet komen. In tegenstelling tot Frankrijk hebben wij daarvoor van onze eerdere godsdienstoorlogen net genoeg geleerd. De godsdienstvrijheid zit om die reden stevig in de grondwet verankerd.

Inderdaad. 

Dat valt nog te bezien.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> (...) De Conseil dEtat besloot dat Grenoble met de aanpassingen van het zwemreglement wil voldoen aan eisen van religieuze aard, iets dat verboden is volgens de Franse wet.
> 
> Een lagere Franse rechter had eind mei al een streep gezet door het besluit van de stad Grenoble om de religieuze zwemkleding voortaan toe te staan. (...) voldoen aan de religieuze eisen.
> 
> (...) het verbod op het dragen van nauwsluitende badkleding op te heffen pakken, onderstreept ze.


Waarom is een boerkini 'religieus'?

_Virtuele boerka_

Op het forum kan ik maar beter een '*virtuele boerka*' dragen, is me duidelijk geworden door bepaalde reacties. (Oiseau snapt denk ik waar ik op doel). Daardoor heb ik ook meer begrip gekregen voor de boerkini. Waarom moeten vrouwen praktisch naakt rondlopen? Wiens norm is dat?

Dat dit in een religie wordt afgekeurd, maakt het onderwerp zelf nog niet religieus.
Wanneer een religie oproept om gezond te eten, is het dan daarom verboden om gezond te eten?

----------


## Samir75017

> Zeer zeker is - en wordt daar te weinig over nagedacht.
> 
> Ik weet het niet, maar ik denk toch echt dat de verkeerd gelopen integratie de hoofdreden is. Maar daarvoor is niet een partij als de schuldige aan te wijzen. Onomstotelijk staat staat vast dat nieuwkomers bij dat proces het altijd het zwaarst hebben. Discriminatie volop.
> Daarbij, wat de een als integratie ziet - vindt een ander dat assimilatie. Spraakverwarring alom. In ieder geval spelen problemen van integratie zich wereldwijd af.
> 
> Dat zien we helaas in de hele wereld, Sammy. 
> 
> Frankrijk heeft zich in het verleden in een aantal van haar kolonies, waar de bevolking islamitisch was- en is, ronduit beestachtig gedragen.(Met excuses aan de beesten.) Daarna kwam de Franse militaire inmenging in conflicten daarbovenop. Geliefd hebben de Fransen zich daarmee niet gemaakt. 
> 
> ...


It’s got nothing to do with integration. But with forced assimilation. German Turks in Germany and British Pakistanis in the UK are not as *integrated* as are North Africans in France. Turks and Pakistanis in Germany and the UK live among their own communities. They don’t mix. They are not integrated and yet they didn’t hit their respective countries (nothing compared to France). 

So, you see that it’s got nothing to do with the so-called integration.

----------


## Samir75017

@Nazi

FYI, 1/3 of those killed in Nice were Muslims. 

There’s a difference between justifying these attacks (I strongly condemn them, nothing justifies the murder of innocent people, could have been my own family) and trying to understand the reasons behind. 

Dialogue is the key. Never consider or treat a part of your people as second-class citizens. The same applies to Morocco with its diverse population. Dividing people is easy. Federating people is not.

----------


## knuppeltje

> It’s got nothing to do with integration. But with forced assimilation. German Turks in Germany and British Pakistanis in the UK are not as *integrated* as are North Africans in France. Turks and Pakistanis in Germany and the UK live among their own communities. They don’t mix. They are not integrated and yet they didn’t hit their respective countries (nothing compared to France). 
> 
> So, you see that it’s got nothing to do with the so-called integration.


Ik ben het met je eens dat Frankrijk het meest te leiden heeft gehad van aanslagen door extremistische moslims in Europa, maar zowel Duitsland als Engeland en Belgi hebben hun portie daarvan gehad. In Engeland zelfs op een dag 4 stuks daarvan, met vele slachtoffers. Daarnaast bestaan er ook verschillen in volksaard tussen de betreffende bevolkingsgroepen.
Bovendien zijn er in Engeland nogal wat problemen met Pakistani en in Duitsland gaat ook niet alles even goed met de Turken.

Maar dat de Fransen met hun zogenaamde Lacit knots zijn, is mij wel duidelijk. Godsdienst is in Frankrijk net zo goed onderdeel van de politiek als hier. Of de Fransen dat wel of niet erkennen doet daaraan niets af.

I agree - we disagree. (geintje) Ik denk dat er in eerste instantie integratie moet zijn voordat er ook maar sprake kan zijn van assimilatie. Dat proces duurt decennia. En de integratie ging al vanaf het begin fout, net als hier. Maar wij hebben de zaak niet met een hoofddoekverbod - of wat dan ook - op de spits gedreven. Zoals ik al eerder zei, hebben wij wat dat betreft iets geleerd van onze eigen godsdienstoorlogen.

----------


## Samir75017

_Ik denk dat er in eerste instantie integratie moet zijn voordat er ook maar sprake kan zijn van assimilatie._

They are one and the same in France. 

Example : for most French, French people with a foreign background who give their kids French names = a sign of *integration*. When in fact, it’s a process of assimilation. 

Anyway, thanks for your contribution.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Ik denk dat er in eerste instantie integratie moet zijn voordat er ook maar sprake kan zijn van assimilatie._
> 
> They are one and the same in France. 
> 
> Example : for most French, French people with a foreign background who give their kids French names = a sign of *integration*. When in fact, its a process of assimilation. 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your contribution.



Niets te danken, Sammy. Altijd met plezier gedaan.

Het kunnen rare gozers zijn, maar ik denk dat het erger is dan dat. Ik denk dat veel van die Fransen zelfs geen assimilatie willen - maar dat die gewoon rabiaat afwijzen. Hetzelfde geldt elders voor aanhangers van extreemrechtse partijen. Daarom is het volgens mij wereldwijd een probleem. Wat de boer niet kent dat vreet hij niet.

Assimilatie is een proces van eeuwen. Voordat alle niet autochtone gewoontes, religin en uiterlijke kenmerken niet meer zichtbaar zijn, ben je zo honderden jaren verder. En dat lukt sowieso al niet zolang er nieuwe mensen vanuit anderen landen, met een andere cultuur en niet gewenste religie, binnenkomen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Geen dialoog met kankerlijers die mij nazi noemen.








> In de trant van "Ik keur het niet goed, maar die vrouw droeg wel een kort rokje" insinueert S. over de slachtoffers die met hun hoofd onder de banden van een vrachtwagen zijn platgereden dat het mede hun eigen schuld was. Dat de chauffeur ook een "Fransman" was. Waarom zou je je eigen land aanvallen zegt die ie ook nog, alsof het vooral niet aan hem lag. Ja laten we begrip hebben voor de motieven van boze "fransen", want die chauffeur had best wel een terecht punt voor zijn woede. Wat een godvergeten kankerlijer de oorzaak van aanslagen bij de maatschappij te leggen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Samir75017
> ...



Ja, precies wat ik schreef : "Ik keur het niet goed, maar"

...laten we vooral ook begrip hebben voor de motieven.





> France. 2004 hijab ban. 20 years later : more girls wear it. Did anyone wonder why ?
> 
> Its not integration that didnt work. Its forced assimilation. And rightly so. 
> 
> Oppression and stigmatization are counter productive. 
> 
> France has been BY FAR the worst hit country (attacks) in Europe. Committed by French citizens. Did anyone wonder why ? Why would you attack your own country ?
> 
> Studies show that more than 60% of the French are in favour of a hijab (hair covering) ban on the street.
> ...




.

----------


## Revisor

*Society*

*French Tourists Refuse to Share Pool with Woman in Burkini in Morocco*

The Burkini has been a controversial topic in France over the past few years, with several cities banning the wearing of the attire at public beaches and pools.

*Sara Zouiten* Aug. 26, 2022 12:02 p.m.

French Tourists Refuse to Share Pool with Woman in Burkini in Morocco

Rabat - A Moroccan woman residing abroad has denounced the discrimination she faced for wearing a burkini in a hotel pool in Morocco. The Moroccan Residing Abroad (MRE), named Salma, took to TikTok last week to vent her frustration, saying that three French tourists - two men and a woman - took offense to her wearing a burkini at the pool.

The caption of the *TikTok video* reads: You leave Europe and go to Morocco, a Muslim country, to spend your holidays and feel free to wear whatever you want  White French people calling security because they feel uncomfortable by us wearing a *burkini* in the pool. According to Salma, the incident took place in the Club Evasion Mirleft hotel in the city of Mirleft, 130 kilometers south of Agadir.

While Salma and her company were enjoying their time by the pool, their joy to visit Morocco quickly shifted to bitterness after three French tourists visited the pool and started staring at them and complaining to the security guard, she said.

The security guard then approached Salma and her company, politely asking them to leave the pool and come back another time, she added. Stunned by the guards request, Salma refused to leave.

According to Salma, the three tourists then started screaming and making a scene at the pool. As the MRE asked them to leave, they started taking pictures of them and insulting them, she added.

I told them that if they didnt like this, they shouldnt come to a Muslim country in the first place and impose their mentality in our country, Salma indicated.

Disappointed with how the hotel staff handled the incident, Salma said that the security didnt do much about that except for trying to calm them [the French tourists] down. While security didnt completely side with them, they didnt want to speak against them either, she explained.

After seeing that we didn't want to go out, they just put their clothes on and left the pool, because they didnt want to share the pool with us, Salma concluded.

Morocco World News (MWN) contacted the hotel for comments. A receptionist at the hotel told MWN that he had no idea about the incident, but stressed that it is nobodys business what the woman in question wears, whether they are a foreign tourist or a local one. He added that the people asking the woman to exit the pool for wearing a *burkini* are the ones that need to leave, not her, defending peoples right to wear as they please.

The Burkini, a head-to-toe swimsuit intended for Muslim women, was banned in several French cities over the past years. Despite being home to the largest Muslim population in Europe, France was the first European country to ban burkinis in 2011.

French authorities have strictly enforced the ban, which was extended to anyone wearing more clothes that the country deems necessary. Frances highest court, which suspended the wearing of burkinis in public pools, *claims* that the attire goes against the countrys principles of secularism and neutrality of public services.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ini-in-morocco

----------


## Samir75017

Question is : is the burkini forbidden in this private resort ? Because it is in many of them.

It’s not on beaches.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Question is : is the burkini forbidden in this private resort ? Because it is in many of them.
> 
> It’s not on beaches.



Volgens de Nederlandse wet is een hotel of een woning een priv eigendom en kun je daar geweigerd worden.

De Marokkaanse wetgeving hierop ken ik niet.

----------


## Samir75017

> Volgens de Nederlandse wet is een hotel of een woning een priv eigendom en kun je daar geweigerd worden. 
> 
> De Marokkaanse wetgeving hierop ken ik niet.


Moroccan law doesn’t forbid the wearing of burkinis. Private resorts are free to forbid it or not. 

If it was forbidden in this private resort, these French tourists are not to *blame*. The owner of the private resort is and Moroccans should ban it.

But as a Moroccan, to be kicked out of a private resort in Morocco by French tourists because you wear an Islamic outfit is humiliating.

As I said many times, Morocco is selling its soul to the devil.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Moroccan law doesn’t forbid the wearing of burkinis. Private resorts are free to forbid it or not. 
> 
> If it was forbidden in this private resort, these French tourists are not to *blame*. The owner of the private resort is and Moroccans should ban it.
> 
> But as a Moroccan, to be kicked out of a private resort in Morocco by French tourists because you wear an Islamic outfit is humiliating.
> 
> As I said many times, Morocco is selling its soul to the devil.



Het zijn een stelletje goddelozen daar, Sammy. Dat heb ik altijd al gevonden. Maar weer moet ik zeggen dat geloven een proces is dat zich tussen de oren afspeelt - en niet eromheen. En minstens dat hiyabachtige bovendeel berust op geen enkel islamitisch gebod. Voor de rest is het eigenlijk ook een leuterverhaal. Immers die hele outfit laat aan de duidelijkheid van haar lichaamsvormen weinig te raden over. Om dat te voorkomen had ze beter beter een boerka aangetrokken.

Bovendien, zich beroepend op haar godsdienst, had ze als vrouw niet eens zonder begeleiding van een mannelijk familielid de straat op gemogen.

----------


## Samir75017

> Het zijn een stelletje goddelozen daar, Sammy. Dat heb ik altijd al gevonden. Maar weer moet ik zeggen dat geloven een proces is dat zich tussen de oren afspeelt - en niet eromheen. En minstens dat hiyabachtige bovendeel berust op geen enkel islamitisch gebod. Voor de rest is het eigenlijk ook een leuterverhaal. Immers die hele outfit laat aan de duidelijkheid van haar lichaamsvormen weinig te raden over. Om dat te voorkomen had ze beter beter een boerka aangetrokken.
> 
> Bovendien, zich beroepend op haar godsdienst, had ze als vrouw niet eens zonder begeleiding van een mannelijk familielid de straat op gemogen.


I agree. If you pretend to be so religious to the point of wearing a burkini, then as a Muslim woman, you have nothing to do amongst half naked men.

----------


## knuppeltje

> I agree. If you pretend to be so religious to the point of wearing a burkini, then as a Muslim woman, you have nothing to do amongst half naked men.


Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, Sammy.

Volgens haar geloof moet zij in het openbaar zich zo kleden dat zij geen slechte gedachten bij die arme onschuldige en weerloze moslimmannen opwekt. Die kunnen daar echt niets aan doen, die worden gewoon zo geboren, dat moet toch iedereen kunnen snappen. Vandaar dat de boerka is uitgevonden, want in het openbaar mag zij niet tonen wat alleen aan haar familie toebehoort. Zij het dan, dat er over hoofdbedekking niets in de Koran en Soenna staat.

Om dan in een dergelijke hippe, alle aandacht trekkende, outfit aan te komen in een zwembad - en zich toch willen beroepen op haar godsdienst - belazert ze de hele boel. Gewoon een ordinaire aandachtsgeile nep-moslima. Allah zal haar straffen.

En voor zulke nep moslima's loopt hier onze Rev zich de benen onder zijn kont uit. Voorwaar, ook hem zal Allah straffen, voor zover is zeker.

Allah flikkert straks gegarandeerd die beide oplichters gewoon bij al die anderen van dat soort in den eeuwige vuur. Daar kun je zeker van zijn, Sammy. En zij ook.

----------


## Oiseau

> Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, Sammy.
> 
> Volgens haar geloof moet zij in het openbaar zich zo kleden dat zij geen slechte gedachten bij die arme onschuldige en weerloze moslimmannen opwekt. Die kunnen daar echt niets aan doen, die worden gewoon zo geboren, dat moet toch iedereen kunnen snappen. Vandaar dat de boerka is uitgevonden, want in het openbaar mag zij alleen tonen wat aan haar familie toebehoort. Zij het dan, dat er over hoofdbedekking niets in de Koran en Soenna staat.
> 
> Om dan in een dergelijke hippe, alle aandacht trekkende, outfit aan te komen in een zwembad - en zich toch willen beroepen op haar godsdienst - belazert ze de hele boel. Gewoon een ordinaire aandachtsgeile nep-moslima. Allah zal haar straffen.
> 
> En voor zulke nep moslima's loopt hier onze Rev zich de benen onder zijn kont uit. Voorwaar, ook hem zal Allah straffen, voor zover is zeker.
> 
> Allah flikkert straks die beide nep figuren gewoon bij al die anderen van dat soort gegarandeerd in den eeuwige vuur. Daar kun zeker van zijn, Sammy. En zij ook.


Wie ben jij om zo te beoordelen en dan alsnog namens Allah?
Lees jij eens wat je schrijft terug?! of denk jij dat jij origineel bent ?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Wat een oprechte uit het hart gegrepen respectvolle dialoog met een boze moslim. Daar kunnen anderen nog veel van leren. Je echt verplaatsen in de ander. Dat oprechte respect zie je hier enorm veel. Zie Oekraine topics. Lief zijn voor elkaar en de ander niet voor dom uitmaken. En vingertje opsteken als na enig getreiter het woord kanker valt. Foei!

Prachtig die dubbele standaard. 


.

----------


## Samir75017

After some research, it appears that the burkini was not forbidden in this resort !

Muslim woman stayed and the fucking French left ! Crazy folk, always looking for trouble.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wie ben jij om zo te beoordelen en dan alsnog namens Allah?
> Lees jij eens wat je schrijft terug?! of denk jij dat jij origineel bent ?



Ik heb het nog eens over gelezen en er nog een foutje uitgehaald. Zo moet het goed zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .Wat een oprechte uit het hart gegrepen respectvolle dialoog met een boze moslim. Daar kunnen anderen nog veel van leren. 
> 
> Prachtig die dubbele standaard.



Doe er je voordeel mee, zou ik zeggen.

Helemaal geen dubbele standaard, maar, zoals je zelf al aangeeft, een intellectueel discours tussen twee heren die weigeren om tot ordinair bot gescheld over te gaan, ja.  :student:

----------


## knuppeltje

> After some research, it appears that the burkini was not forbidden in this resort !
> 
> Muslim woman stayed and the fucking French left ! Crazy folk, always looking for trouble.


En de rust keerde weer. Eind goed - al goed.

----------


## Revisor

...
Een van hen, een vrouw, trok zelfs haar zwemslipje uittrok om naakt naast haar te zwemmen en haar "lastig te vallen".
...


https://www.bladna.nl/marrakech-maro...nse,42572.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> ...
> Een van hen, een vrouw, trok zelfs haar zwemslipje uittrok om naakt naast haar te zwemmen en haar "lastig te vallen".
> ...
> 
> 
> https://www.bladna.nl/marrakech-maro...nse,42572.html



Haha




> verhaal wekte wrevel bij Marokkaanse en buitenlandse internetgebruikers die het gedrag van de veiligheidsagent betreurden. In plaats van de ongeklede toeriste tot de orde te roepen, vroeg hij de Marokkaanse vrouw om het zwembad te verlaten en later terug te komen. *Hoe lang moeten we dit kolonialistische complex nog verdragen?"*, vroeg een internetgebruiker. *Wanneer je naar een land reist, respecteer je de regels en de gebruiken en respecteer je ook de mensen daar,"* merkte een andere internetgebruiker op.



Haha. Sterk argument Rev! Uitgerekend door jou aan gehaald als referentie. Hahahaha Voortschreidend inzicht.

Marokkanen (!) over het respecteren van plaatselijke normen en gebruiken. En gelijk hebben ze. Je gaat toch niet je kut laten zien in een islamitisch land? Waarom je als marokkaan dan druk maken over een hoofddoekverbod in Frankrijk? Dat is immers ook "de regels respecteren". 

We zijn het eindelijk eens rev. Bedankt!

.

----------


## Revisor

Totaal geen kaas gegeten van logica/argumenteren, in bovenstaand geval het naar analogie redeneren.

En dan dat triomfantelijke lachje erbij! That makes my day!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Totaal geen kaas gegeten van logica/argumenteren, in bovenstaand geval het naar analogie redeneren.
> 
> En dan dat triomfantelijke lachje erbij! That makes my day!



Zie je wel dat jij niet op zoek bent naar discussie. Je gaat zoals gebruikelijk weer over op de ander diskwalificeren ipv het idee aanvallen. Het zijn alleen maar monologen die een spiegel zijn van je zwarte ziel. Je bent niet bescheiden en plaatst jezelf telkens op een voetstuk, terwijl daar geen enkele reden voor is. 


.

----------


## Revisor

*Redeneren op basis van analogie*

Een redenering op basis van _analogie_ lijkt veel op een redenering op basis van voorbeelden. Een auteur kan beweren dat een bepaalde omstandigheid X aan de hand is, of dat X een bepaalde eigenschap heeft, met de rechtvaardiging dat X lijkt op Y. Y is dan iets waarvoor dezelfde omstandigheid geldt of waar dezelfde eigenschap aanwezig is. Als het zo is dat X vergeleken kan worden met Y, dan volgt daar uit dat X inderdaad ook de beweerde eigenschap heeft of dat voor X dezelfde omstandigheid geldt. De analogie-redenering wordt vaak gebruikt in wetenschappelijke teksten, maar is erg verraderlijk.

Bij het beoordelen van de kwaliteit van de redenering zijn dit de evaluatievragen die je kunt stellen:

Zijn er voldoende overeenkomsten tussen X en Y om de twee te beschouwen als vergelijkbaar?Zijn de overeenkomsten wel relevant met het oog op de bewering?Welke verschillen zijn er tussen X en Y (vergelijkbaar is ten slotte niet hetzelfde als identiek).Zijn deze verschillen geen reden om de beweerde analogie tussen X en Y te ondergraven?

Verder lezen: Redeneren op basis van causaliteit Terug naar de index van redeneerschema's

https://www2.fgw.vu.nl/werkbanken/ac...erschema_4.php

----------


## Revisor

Eigenlijk zou een cursus logica en/of argumenteren c.q. redeneren een verplicht vak moeten zijn. Dat zal je zoveel helpen om zin en onzin van elkaar te scheiden. Als je graag discussieert en/of debateert dan kun je eigenlijk niet zonder de basisregels om serieus genomen te worden. En het is helemaal niet moeilijk of zo.

----------


## Revisor

*Een analyse van Erics reactie:*


Allereerst moet je zijn standpunt extraheren.

*Zijn standpunt is:* _Marokkanen moeten de hoofddoekverbod c.q. regels van Frankrijk respecteren en zich daar niet druk om maken. Kortom moslima's moeten hun hijaab afdoen want dan respecteren ze de plaatselijke normen en gebruiken._

Hiervoor gebruikt hij de reactie van een Marokkaan op internet die zegt: "Wanneer je naar een land reist, respecteer je de regels en de gebruiken en respecteer je ook de mensen daar".

*De vraag is klopt de analogieredenering van Eric?*

Nee die klopt van geen meter, de situaties zijn niet vergelijkbaar.

Daartoe dient het volgende: de oproep van de Marokkaan op internet om de plaatselijke regels etc.. te respecteren gaat over dat de Fransen de vrouw moeten respecteren dat zij in haar land een burkini wenst te dragen.

*Is dit hetzelfde als Marokkanen die ageren tegen het hoofddoekverbod in Frankrijk?*

Nee natuurlijk niet, zij zijn niet naar Frankrijk afgereisd en daar de fransen gaan lastig vallen en dwingen om een hijaab te dragen.

Moslims in Frankrijk perken niet de vrijheid van de Fransen in Frankrijk in. Dat doen de Franse toeristen in Marokko wel! Ze willen de Marokkaanse vrouw in Marokko haar rechten inperken.

Wat moslims in Frankrijk doen is opkomen voor hun ingeperkte vrijheden en rechten zoals verwoord in de "Universele mensenrechten" etc.. 

Het hoofddoekverbod is een inperking van de vrijheden van moslima's. In Marokko worden de Franse toeristen niet ingeperkt in hun vrijheid, integendeel ze willen de rechten van de lokale bevolking inperken.

*En dan vervolgens, hoe moet het woord respecteren zoals gebruikt door die geciteerde Marokkaan begrepen worden?*

_Fransen, respecteer de lokale gebruiken van Marokkanen en ga niet van ze eisen dat ze zich in Marokko moeten ontkleden._

Als je dat correct naar analogie toepast voor moslima's in Frankrijk:

_Moslima's, respecteer de lokale gebruiken van Fransen en ga niet van ze eisen dat ze in Frankrijk een hijaab moeten dragen._

Maar dat is niet aan de orde, moslima's in Frankrijk zijn niet naar Frankrijk afgereisd om vervolgens de Fransen te dwingen een hijaab te dragen.

Je gebruikt de analogie dus verkeerd want wat jij zegt is: 

_Moslima's, respecteer de lokale gebruiken van de Fransen en zet je hijaab in Frankrijk af._ 

Hier loopt het al op stuk, laat staan dat je die ene geciteerde Marokkaan als stropopargument opvoert voor mijn standpunt. Waarom zou die mening van die ene Marokkaan ook mijn mening moeten zijn? Omdat hij ook een Marokkaan is?

Als ik elke keer op basale redeneerfouten in moet gaan dan kan ik de hele dag bezig blijven.

Bijvoorbeeld Knuppeltje en Samir gaan hierboven voor moslima's invullen hoe ze hun geloof c.q. levensovertuiging moeten invullen. Ze maken als het ware een stropopmoslima, en wordt dat gebruikt voor de stropopargument om het opkomen van de rechten van moslima's in de publieke ruimte aan te vallen.

In feite wordt gezegd: _Moslima's jullie houden je niet aan de islamitische regels zoals wij die vastgesteld hebben, dat maakt jullie hypocriet, dus is jullie opkomen voor jullie rechten en vrijheden ook hypocriet._

Als je dat doet dan begrijp je niet wat de basale mensenrechten etc.. zoals vrijheid van geloofsovertuiging inhouden. 

Ik ga daar niet op in omdat een dwaas meer vragen kan stellen, in dit geval meer redeneerfouten kan maken dan een wijze kan beantwoorden c.q. tijd heeft om te corrigeren.

----------


## mrz

Uhm.... Als moslima's met hoofddoek voor meer regen in Frankrijk (en europa)

(misschien regent het in Frankrijk best ok door :Smilie: 

https://4p1000.org/?lang=en

Zorgen.. Kudo's to you my friends!

Als "Frankrijk" en vleeseters de Oorzaak van geen regen zijn uhm tjsa. Dan is de vraag stellen hem beantwoorden!

Maar Frankrijk is the good guy.

https://4p1000.org/?lang=en

Dus whatever man.

"Ja ik eet graag mijn stukje vlees met zonnebril in de woestijn zonder regen of water of wat dan ook "status quo" mensen" my god. Hoe diep zijn sommige mensen gezakt. We zijn op aarde om aarde hemel te maken niet de hel omdat je je medemens niks gunt of weet ik wat voor debiele reden "status quo" "hoeren" (of criminelen) hebben... Quite some "Status quo" mensen.... EDEN is fucking Status Quo. lol! Geef de aarde regen en zonlicht en plant/boomgroei etc en aarde floreert.Mens of geen mens.....

OK ik zal weer zwijgen en mijn paradoxdenken beheersen.  :zegniets:  fuck the AI, yay!

Zucht.!!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *Een analyse van Erics reactie:*
> 
> 
> Allereerst moet je zijn standpunt extraheren.
> 
> *Zijn standpunt is:* _Marokkanen moeten de hoofddoekverbod c.q. regels van Frankrijk respecteren en zich daar niet druk om maken. Kortom moslima's moeten hun hijaab afdoen want dan respecteren ze de plaatselijke normen en gebruiken._
> 
> Hiervoor gebruikt hij de reactie van een Marokkaan op internet die zegt: "Wanneer je naar een land reist, respecteer je de regels en de gebruiken en respecteer je ook de mensen daar".
> 
> ...


Dankjewel voor je reactie al noem je mij "dwaas". Ik zal er nog op reageren.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Internationaal


*Frans Binnenlandse Zaken richt zich op meer Marokkaanse imams na zaak Iquioussen*

 
Archief

maandag 5 september 2022 - 16:00 

De Franse minister van Binnenlandse Zaken, Grald Darmanin, heeft bevestigd dat de autoriteiten het doelwit waren van een lijst van minder dan honderd predikers die onder toezicht staan ​​na de zaak Iquioussen.

Volgens informatie van de online krant Mediapart zijn verschillende imams en leiders van moslimverenigingen of religieuze figuren het doelwit van het Franse ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken.

Grald Darmanin had vrijdagavond al op BFMTV bevestigd dat net als imam Hassan Iquioussen een beetje "minder dan honderd mensen" het doelwit kunnen zijn.

Volgens Mediapart heeft de voormalige directeur van de UOIF (Union van Islamitische Organisaties van Frankrijk), Ahmed Jaballah, de afgelopen drie jaar grote moeilijkheden ondervonden bij het verkrijgen van de verlenging van zijn verblijfsvergunning.

De leider van de Pessac-moskee, Abdourrahmane Ridouane, die afgelopen voorjaar zijn zaak won tegen de Place Beauvau, die de plaats van aanbidding wilde sluiten, maakt zich ook zorgen over problemen in verband met zijn verblijfsvergunning, hoewel deze altijd op eerdere termijnen is verlengd.

Vandaag zijn er 22.000 mensen die we volgen, alle diensten bij elkaar. Van deze 22.000 mensen zijn 4.600 of ongeveer 20% buitenlanders, waaronder 1.200 die we actief in de gaten houden, en we hebben in vier jaar tijd 780 geradicaliseerde buitenlanders het land uitgezet, benadrukte Darmanin in zijn interview met BFMTV.

"We hebben nu veel acties om deze geradicaliseerde mensen het land uit te zetten, of het nu vreemdelingen zijn in een illegale situatie, wat eenvoudiger is, of dat het buitenlanders zijn in een legale situatie voor een verblijfsvergunning, we trekken hun verblijfsvergunning in en zetten ze uit", voegde hij er aan toe.

Het Franse ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken zal meer Marokkaanse imams uitzetten die legaal in de republiek werken, na de uitvoering van Macrons plan om het islamitische separatisme aan te pakken.

"Het verkrijgen van het Franse staatsburgerschap en jarenlang in dit land verblijven, betekent niet dat we extremisten zullen tolereren", zei de Franse minister, eraan toevoegend dat ze "zich zullen inspannen om hen uit te zetten, en we hebben een kant-en-klare lijst met hun namen."

Darmanin wijst erop dat de grootste bedreiging in Frankrijk de islamisten zijn, maar hij maakte duidelijk dat hij radicale islamisten op geen enkele manier verwart met de overgrote meerderheid van onze moslimlandgenoten.

(Vrijwel volledig vertaald met Google Translate)


https://en.hespress.com/48743-french...ssen-case.html

----------


## Revisor

*Drie doden bij schietpartij Parijs, burgemeester spreekt van extreemrechtse activist*

*Update* Bij een schietpartij in Parijs zijn vandaag drie mensen om het leven gekomen. Volgens burgemeester Anne Hidalgo was de Koerdische gemeenschap doelwit. De dader is volgens haar een extreemrechtse activist.

Buitenlandredactie 23 dec. 2022 Laatste update: 16:52 
Volgens een advocaat van het Koerdische centrum waar geschoten was, zijn de drie mensen die zijn omgekomen Koerden. Daarnaast raakten nog vier mensen gewond, inclusief de schutter zelf.

Volgens de justitie in Frankrijk is de man die is opgepakt 69 jaar oud. Hij opende kort voor 12.00 uur in Parijs het vuur. De schietpartij vond plaats op de Rue d’Enghien in het tiende arrondissement van de Franse hoofdstad. Volgens de burgemeester van het stadsdeel werd er geschoten in een Koerdisch centrum, een restaurant en een kapsalon. De vermoedelijke schutter zou uiteindelijk zijn aangehouden in de kapsalon, waar volgens getuigen twee mensen in hun benen waren geschoten. Andere getuigen zeggen dat de schutter het specifiek op Koerden had gemunt.

De Franse aanklager meldt dat dezelfde man vorig jaar een keer een migrantenkamp heeft aangevallen met een zwaard. Hij werd toen ook al onderzocht voor een racistisch gemotiveerde misdaad. De politie verklaarde tegen persbureau AFP dat hij bij hen bekend was voor twee pogingen tot doodslag, in 2016 en in 2021.


Veel omstanders bij de plaats van de schietpartij.  AP

*Paniek*

,,Het was totale paniek, we hoorden zeven of acht schoten en sloten onszelf op in de winkel”, zegt een winkeleigenaar na de schietpartij tegen AFP.

Locoburgemeester van Parijs Emmanuel Grgoire bedankt de politie voor het snelle ingrijpen. ,,We gaan overleggen met de politie wat er precies is gebeurd. Onze gedachten gaan uit naar de slachtoffers.” Minister van Binnenlandse Zaken Grald Darmanin gaat naar de plek waar geschoten werd.

Minister-president Mark Rutte noemt het ‘verschrikkelijk nieuws’. Hij zegt ‘vreselijk geschrokken’ te zijn ‘door het nieuws over de aanslag in Parijs’. ,,Onze gedachten zijn bij de slachtoffers nabestaanden.’’


Franse agenten en brandweermannen in de buurt van de plek van de schietpartij.  REUTERS


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/drie-do...vist~ad1d08fc/


Het is gelukkig geen terreuraanslag. Ook wordt onze vrije liberale democratische leefstijl niet aangevallen. Het is niet nodig om wetten aan te nemen zoals tegen moslims en moslimorganisaties na de aanslag van die Tjetjeen.

----------

